# Things are heating up in the world #9



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> One of my fantasies is to travel on every train route that still exists in this country with a roomette to relax and sleep in. They may be small, but sleeping accommodations on a train is my idea of luxury. So far, the routes I've been on had great shower rooms.


We went on a four hour train trip in Arizona. That was enough for me. I much prefer riding in a car, where I can stop whenever I wish.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Unfortunately, that type never feels shame. I think if they admitted to being ashamed of what they do, they'd never be able to stop.
> 
> BUT, my message about a holocaust survivor was not about the anonymous lost soul in the camp. I was referring to George Soros, whom the right continues to demonize. This time they claim he paid for the Ferguson riots, which apparently cost $33 million. This is so absurd that I find it hard to think even they believe it.


oh, sorry Purl -- I misread your post. I should have known that you would know the chances of that Jewish person who carved that message living through the hell of a concentration camp would be slim or none.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We went on a four hour train trip in Arizona. That was enough for me. I much prefer riding in a car, where I can stop whenever I wish.


If I drove (I don't. The world is a safer place with me off the roads...), I'd probably still take the train. Four hours isn't long enough for me personally to want sleeping accommodations, though it might be a good idea when two people are traveling together. We all get to travel the way we want to if we possibly can.

My BFF and I took a long train trip a few years ago and she's blind and uses a guide dog. We were put in the largest sleeper rooms because we had to have room for the dog. The dog also needed to get off the train at certain intervals. The stewards were really helpful with this in the middle of the night. At one point, after going over some really rough tracks for a few hours, the dog completely refused to do anything. This was the first and only time she ever went "on strike". I ended up running along the length of the train to see if that would get things going. Let me tell you, I really entertained the passengers. There's almost nothing like the sight of a senior citizen who looks like the ideal short and plump granny running a dog around trying to inspire doggy bodily functions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> HAHAHAHA jealous of you - hardly, but thanks for the chuckle. What's to be jealous about a whiny, tattletale attention seeker?People tend to outgrow that personality trait when they leave their teens. There is nothing about you that I would want to be, so there is no jealousy involved.


soloweygirl
nothing but jealousy streams from you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Poor Purl wrote:
> W
> 
> "It's interesting that the person the right hates almost as much as - maybe even more than - President Obama is a Jewish holocaust survivor. That's as much a coincidence as the President's being a black man".
> ...


Poor Purple
there is a reason the saying: "Scum of the Earth" exists.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If I drove (I don't. The world is a safer place with me off the roads...), I'd probably still take the train. Four hours isn't long enough for me personally to want sleeping accommodations, though it might be a good idea when two people are traveling together. We all get to travel the way we want to if we possibly can.
> 
> My BFF and I took a long train trip a few years ago and she's blind and uses a guide dog. We were put in the largest sleeper rooms because we had to have room for the dog. The dog also needed to get off the train at certain intervals. The stewards were really helpful with this in the middle of the night. At one point, after going over some really rough tracks for a few hours, the dog completely refused to do anything. This was the first and only time she ever went "on strike". I ended up running along the length of the train to see if that would get things going. Let me tell you, I really entertained the passengers. There's almost nothing like the sight of a senior citizen who looks like the ideal short and plump granny running a dog around trying to inspire doggy bodily functions.


That's a sight I would have liked to have seen. :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Is that why it's nice to be a grandmother - you can give a kid all the attention he needs and think up new activities, while his parents have to split their attention? It sounds as though he responds to the way you love him and show it. He's going to need a lot of that when the quads come.
> 
> And your dil will need it, too. Best of luck to all of you.


KFN - I think you are like my Grandmother (Nana). She had a difficult life but I don't remember ever hearingher complain. My Grandfather died when I was 4 = When my mother died she took Marj and I in without question. She had 5 children and she cleaned house and did washing for strangers. She loved us all with no restrictions. She was loved by everyone who knew her. Her children (my Uncles and Aunts lived the same way she did. I was always loved and accepted by them all.

You have a giving heart and I applaud you for living with the love of that little boy completely in your heart. You are a good person.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> KFN - I think you are like my Grandmother (Nana). She had a difficult life but I don't remember ever hearingher complain. My Grandfather died when I was 4 = When my mother died she took Marj and I in without question. She had 5 children and she cleaned house and did washing for strangers. She loved us all with no restrictions. She was loved by everyone who knew her. Her children (my Uncles and Aunts lived the same way she did. I was always loved and accepted by them all.
> 
> You have a giving heart and I applaud you for living with the love of that little boy completely in your heart. You are a good person.


Thanks, Shirley! But I complain so much about my mil that I've lost any brownie points I might have earned.

Vent warning! When mil first moved to town and was staying with us, she complained that I didn't have her kind of tea (Lady Grey). I had about 20 different teas, but not Lady Grey. Since she drinks caramel flavored coffee, I suggested a vanilla caramel tea. She spit it out onto her plate and made retching noises. Yesterday she said her neighbor came over and brought the BEST tea! You guessed it! It was the very same vanilla caramel tea by Bigelow. Grrrr!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Shirley! But I complain so much about my mil that I've lost any brownie points I might have earned.
> 
> Vent warning! When mil first moved to town and was staying with us, she complained that I didn't have her kind of tea (Lady Grey). I had about 20 different teas, but not Lady Grey. Since she drinks caramel flavored coffee, I suggested a vanilla caramel tea. She spit it out onto her plate and made retching noises. Yesterday she said her neighbor came over and brought the BEST tea! You guessed it! It was the very same vanilla caramel tea by Bigelow. Grrrr!


*


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have tears in my eyes. You are the best kind of Grandma for a child to have.


That she is! Brava to Nebraska!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purple
> there is a reason the saying: "Scum of the Earth" exists.


Agreed. But how did you know my real name, Huck?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I am fascinated by the way these great friends who love each other so much are terrified of deviating from the standard line. Why do they put up with it? Are the recipes so good that they don't want to lose them?


Because they fear they will be rebuked then ignored like they've seen happen to so many others. Think KPG on her throne!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If I drove (I don't. The world is a safer place with me off the roads...), I'd probably still take the train. Four hours isn't long enough for me personally to want sleeping accommodations, though it might be a good idea when two people are traveling together. We all get to travel the way we want to if we possibly can.
> 
> My BFF and I took a long train trip a few years ago and she's blind and uses a guide dog. We were put in the largest sleeper rooms because we had to have room for the dog. The dog also needed to get off the train at certain intervals. The stewards were really helpful with this in the middle of the night. At one point, after going over some really rough tracks for a few hours, the dog completely refused to do anything. This was the first and only time she ever went "on strike". I ended up running along the length of the train to see if that would get things going. Let me tell you, I really entertained the passengers. There's almost nothing like the sight of a senior citizen who looks like the ideal short and plump granny running a dog around trying to inspire doggy bodily functions.


Now I know why the laughing smilie has a big drop near its eye. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Shirley! But I complain so much about my mil that I've lost any brownie points I might have earned.
> 
> Vent warning! When mil first moved to town and was staying with us, she complained that I didn't have her kind of tea (Lady Grey). I had about 20 different teas, but not Lady Grey. Since she drinks caramel flavored coffee, I suggested a vanilla caramel tea. She spit it out onto her plate and made retching noises. Yesterday she said her neighbor came over and brought the BEST tea! You guessed it! It was the very same vanilla caramel tea by Bigelow. Grrrr!


They learn how to do that in mother-in-law school.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Because they fear they will be rebuked then ignored like they've seen happen to so many others. Think KPG on her throne!


But that's my point: if they were such good friends, they wouldn't worry about being rebuked and ignored. I question the FF part.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> That she is! Brava to Nebraska!


Thanks, Wombat! But really, I'm not doing anything that anyone else wouldn't do. If you know more, you do more.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Agreed. But how did you know my real name, Huck?


 :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But that's my point: if they were such good friends, they wouldn't worry about being rebuked and ignored. I question the FF part.


You have to consider the dynamics of the group and the fact that they are communicating on a public site. The FF part is for public consumption. The dynamic depends on the headspace of only one individual. So they play it accordingly.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If I drove (I don't. The world is a safer place with me off the roads...), I'd probably still take the train. Four hours isn't long enough for me personally to want sleeping accommodations, though it might be a good idea when two people are traveling together. We all get to travel the way we want to if we possibly can.
> 
> My BFF and I took a long train trip a few years ago and she's blind and uses a guide dog. We were put in the largest sleeper rooms because we had to have room for the dog. The dog also needed to get off the train at certain intervals. The stewards were really helpful with this in the middle of the night. At one point, after going over some really rough tracks for a few hours, the dog completely refused to do anything. This was the first and only time she ever went "on strike". I ended up running along the length of the train to see if that would get things going. Let me tell you, I really entertained the passengers. There's almost nothing like the sight of a senior citizen who looks like the ideal short and plump granny running a dog around trying to inspire doggy bodily functions.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Classic!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They learn how to do that in mother-in-law school.


Ahahahaha! Mine must have gotten straight A's. She's got the retching thing down to an art. When she's with us, if she doesn't eat lunch at 11 or dinner at 5, she's retching. It's her acid reflux. But amazingly, at my kid's houses, she can eat lunch at 12:30 or dinner at 6. And no retching! AND...she got a new coffee table! Now she has EIGHT tables in her living room!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ahahahaha! Mine must have gotten straight A's. She's got the retching thing down to an art. When she's with us, if she doesn't eat lunch at 11 or dinner at 5, she's retching. It's her acid reflux. But amazingly, at my kid's houses, she can eat lunch at 12:30 or dinner at 6. And no retching! AND...she got a new coffee table! Now she has EIGHT tables in her living room!


We must name this woman. She is a total outrage. Give her a name, Nebs, so she can become a character on KP. You can use a name from your yearbook like Lisa does.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They learn how to do that in mother-in-law school.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I had a mother in law from hell. She was the lioness type in that no one would ever be good enough for her cub. My son over heard her calling me "the blonde b^^ch" and he told her never to call his mum that and she apologised to him but not to me!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> We must name this woman. She is a total outrage. Give her a name, Nebs, so she can become a character on KP. You can use a name from your yearbook like Lisa does.


She's already a character!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purple
> there is a reason the saying: "Scum of the Earth" exists.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Talk about laughing my head off! Poor Purple it will be for ever more! Good one Huck!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Designer, LTLs post makes no sense, as usual. She's just trying to wiggle out of the corner she painted herself into. She denied saying things that were easy to prove and she was called out for blaming you for something you didn't do. Now she has to find some excuse to save face.
> 
> Admits you never posted pictures, but blames you for not stopping what others were doing. Seriously?


IMHO no one makes anyone else do anything unless the anyone else is open to manipulation. None of that around here. I can honestly say I appreciate hearing the thoughts and opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd rather eat dirt. Glad to have real friends instead of the standard line kind.



Poor Purl said:


> I am fascinated by the way these great friends who love each other so much are terrified of deviating from the standard line. Why do they put up with it? Are the recipes so good that they don't want to lose them?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only problem is I can't knit because I want to look out the window.



MaidInBedlam said:


> One of my fantasies is to travel on every train route that still exists in this country with a roomette to relax and sleep in. They may be small, but sleeping accommodations on a train is my idea of luxury. So far, the routes I've been on had great shower rooms.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Max isn't different. He's better.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, dame! I think that my knowledge and experience make me the best kind of grandma for Max. Throughout my many years of volunteering in the schools, I was drawn to the kids who didn't fit in. Many were like Max, others had suffered from physical or sexual abuse. I recognize that all kids need love, especially the unlovable ones.
> 
> My dil's family don't want to watch Max because they can't control him. They think he's being naughty when he turns the lights on and off or opens and closes doors. I say, who cares? He's not hurting anything or anyone. They won't sit down and engage him in the things he likes to do. I let him run his fingers through my buttons and let him use my dpns as drumsticks on the tin. Who cares if the tin gets dented? What difference does it make? No one else will let him explore in these ways. I teach him what things he can beat on and what he can't. He likes to get in my buffet cupboard to get battery operated candles. He's fascinated by them. There are many fragile things in there, so I taught him to ask me to get them for him instead of getting in there. That's all he wanted, so now when he wants it, he asks and I get it. So what, if the batteries wear out. They cost nearly nothing. Others won't let him touch things. I teach him to touch them carefully.
> 
> Last week Max said, "I love you Grandma". That's the first time he's ever said that. And in fact, he's only ever said I love you, to his Mommy. That makes me feel better than anything. He's an awesome kid! He's so incredibly smart and curious. I don't want anyone to squash that, just because he's different.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A friend has taken a Danube Cruise and she said it was better than she dreamed.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I keep getting pamphlets from Viking River Cruises. I want to hop on one right this minute. They sound wonderful, and I correct my point of view by downgrading all descriptions. That way, if I got to go on one I wouldn't be disappointed and might even be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I love train travel also - but with a roomette. I went to Boston on the Acela recently which has the capability of going 195 miles per hour, but the tracks will not allow that kind of speed so I had to settle for 75. Still it was great. I would love to have a model train going around the perimeter of my living room and have a bedroom made up like a train berth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the image.



MaidInBedlam said:


> If I drove (I don't. The world is a safer place with me off the roads...), I'd probably still take the train. Four hours isn't long enough for me personally to want sleeping accommodations, though it might be a good idea when two people are traveling together. We all get to travel the way we want to if we possibly can.
> 
> My BFF and I took a long train trip a few years ago and she's blind and uses a guide dog. We were put in the largest sleeper rooms because we had to have room for the dog. The dog also needed to get off the train at certain intervals. The stewards were really helpful with this in the middle of the night. At one point, after going over some really rough tracks for a few hours, the dog completely refused to do anything. This was the first and only time she ever went "on strike". I ended up running along the length of the train to see if that would get things going. Let me tell you, I really entertained the passengers. There's almost nothing like the sight of a senior citizen who looks like the ideal short and plump granny running a dog around trying to inspire doggy bodily functions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Film at 11:00.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That's a sight I would have liked to have seen. :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She can get her own tea. I'd vent a bit too.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Shirley! But I complain so much about my mil that I've lost any brownie points I might have earned.
> 
> Vent warning! When mil first moved to town and was staying with us, she complained that I didn't have her kind of tea (Lady Grey). I had about 20 different teas, but not Lady Grey. Since she drinks caramel flavored coffee, I suggested a vanilla caramel tea. She spit it out onto her plate and made retching noises. Yesterday she said her neighbor came over and brought the BEST tea! You guessed it! It was the very same vanilla caramel tea by Bigelow. Grrrr!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Agreed. But how did you know my real name, Huck?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Because they fear they will be rebuked then ignored like they've seen happen to so many others. Think KPG on her throne!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You have to consider the dynamics of the group and the fact that they are communicating on a public site. The FF part is for public consumption. The dynamic depends on the headspace of only one individual. So they play it accordingly.


Every time one of us suggests that, we're told NO NO NO. We have no leader. I guess they don't always tell the truth.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> We must name this woman. She is a total outrage. Give her a name, Nebs, so she can become a character on KP. You can use a name from your yearbook like Lisa does.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Perhaps we should have a contest and Nebraska can judge.

MMIL-Malificent Mother-in-Law


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Mrs. Appleton - rotten to the core. (Mother to Crabby Appleton)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer, because youre older than my mother and have had a lot of ongoing health issues, Ive made every effort to be diplomatic in my posts and messages to you. But Im not going to be a pawn in this game of calling me (or others) a fearful coward. Ive never written anything to you that Im afraid or embarrassed to state publicly. This was my reply to the pm *you sent me* after posting your Christmas wishes:

_I'm very sorry to hear that you've been ill and hope that you're well on the road to recovery. I'm glad that you had a good Christmas with your family. You and your gd look very sweet wearing your sweaters.

I believe you meant your Christmas post to be sincere, but I would ask you to think about how it came across to many on D&P. There have been so many really unpleasant posts on so many threads and yes, I do know it comes from both sides!! When there are so many hurtful comments being made about D&P in general and some members in particular, it's going to create distrust and lack of respect.

I believe that if some from D&P had posted a Christmas wish on LOLL, it would have been met with skepticism at best - more likely with sarcasm or rude emoticons by several posters from that thread. The lack of trust and respect also comes from both sides.

I've mentioned to you before that you seem to have a rare ability to compartmentalize your thoughts. It seems to let you move from topic to topic without baggage, but most people can't do that -- especially when they know that unpleasant comments are still being made. Having met you and in some of our messages, I've seen a kind and caring side of you -- but for people who have only read your posts on the political threads, it is hard to reconcile the harsh comments and the good wishes.

I'm sorry that you chose to take 1 skeptical comment from LTL on D&P and make an issue of it on another thread. I'm also sorry that you continue to make comments about some from D&P being fearful and mindless followers. It really isn't true; many of us are just tired of the drama decided to limit how and when we interact.

Yarnie is courageous in a great many ways and she means a great deal to me. She is trying to follow St. Luke's message - "be kind to those that hurt you". I know it's easy to get caught up in the heat of the moment, but if more of us from both sides followed that advice maybe we would eventually reach a point where we could have discussions without nastiness. I decided to be frank with you rather than just gloss off your post.

Take care of yourself and I hope your health continues to improve._

Obviously I wasnt frank enough. In very blunt terms, what I said was that you have a tendency to overlook the fact that peoples opinion of you is based on ALL of your words and attitudes, not just on pleasantries. I thought it was inappropriate of you to make an issue of LTLs comment and needlessly create controversy on another thread. Its not as if you havent often questioned peoples motivation and values, so why would you expect trust from someone that you insult on a regular basis? LTLs skepticism was not a lie, it was an expression of how she felt. The fact that most others didnt reply to your message was also an expression of how they felt.

Ive said publicly and privately that I dont have the time or inclination to keep up with the political threads, but I have been reading your posts since you mentioned me and the knitting group - a situation that would have hurt some very nice ladies if they had come across those pages.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Every time one of us suggests that, we're told NO NO NO. We have no leader. I guess they don't always tell the truth.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Sarcasm alert.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ahahahaha! Mine must have gotten straight A's. She's got the retching thing down to an art. When she's with us, if she doesn't eat lunch at 11 or dinner at 5, she's retching. It's her acid reflux. But amazingly, at my kid's houses, she can eat lunch at 12:30 or dinner at 6. And no retching! AND...she got a new coffee table! Now she has EIGHT tables in her living room!


I used to think you were pretty hard on her, but I'm beginning to see your point. I think she wrote the textbook.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I had a mother in law from hell. She was the lioness type in that no one would ever be good enough for her cub. My son over heard her calling me "the blonde b^^ch" and he told her never to call his mum that and she apologised to him but not to me!


I shouldn't be involved in this Bad MIL contest. My mil was a doll - she kissed me the first time we met and just included me in her family. She and her husband (less of a doll, but could have been worse) even went on a vacation with my parents once, though when it was over they were still calling each other Mr. and Mrs. Lastname.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Talk about laughing my head off! Poor Purple it will be for ever more! Good one Huck!


We'll see who laughs last over this. The name on my birth certificate, which was *never* used, is Phyllis. And do you know what name is short for Phyllis?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I loved both of DH's parents. I know how fortunate I was.



Poor Purl said:


> I shouldn't be involved in this Bad MIL contest. My mil was a doll - she kissed me the first time we met and just included me in her family. She and her husband (less of a doll, but could have been worse) even went on a vacation with my parents once, though when it was over they were still calling each other Mr. and Mrs. Lastname.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Every time one of us suggests that, we're told NO NO NO. We have no leader. I guess they don't always tell the truth.


Oh, they'd never admit to that because they've been told not to, in no uncertain terms no doubt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We'll see who laughs last over this. The name on my birth certificate, which was *never* used, is Phyllis. And do you know what name is short for Phyllis?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I promise to forget it immediately, just like where I left my glasses.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd rather eat dirt. Glad to have real friends instead of the standard line kind.


Phooey. I was planning to have you ostracized. Now I can't.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We'll see who laughs last over this. The name on my birth certificate, which was *never* used, is Phyllis. And do you know what name is short for Phyllis?


Phil! :XD: :XD:

Fortunately, my only connection to and sort of Phil/Phyllis was my aunt. She was the one who married twice, first to Harry Dick and then to George Hogg! Really lucked out on the surname front given her maiden name was Salt!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I shouldn't be involved in this Bad MIL contest. My mil was a doll - she kissed me the first time we met and just included me in her family. She and her husband (less of a doll, but could have been worse) even went on a vacation with my parents once, though when it was over they were still calling each other Mr. and Mrs. Lastname.


That's lovely and just goes to show there are loving MILs in the world.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I loved both of DH's parents. I know how fortunate I was.


Again, that is so lovely. Gives me faith that my next MIL and I will have a wonderful relationship! :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I believe that if some from D&P had posted a Christmas wish on LOLL, it would have been met with skepticism at best - more likely with sarcasm or rude emoticons by several posters from that thread. The lack of trust and respect also comes from both sides.


I disagree with you there. Had a genuine Christmas message been posted in LLOL by anyone on D&P I am 100% sure that the ladies would have responded kindly but I get the feeling that any attempt by any of you to extend an olive branch would be met with rebuke and scorn by another.

Just saying.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Because they fear they will be rebuked then ignored like they've seen happen to so many others. Think KPG on her throne!


Wombat are you forgetting what Aussies call 'the throne', or do you wish us to picture her sitting there. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They learn how to do that in mother-in-law school.


Some mothers in law also forget that they were once the daughter in law.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> We must name this woman. She is a total outrage. Give her a name, Nebs, so she can become a character on KP. You can use a name from your yearbook like Lisa does.


Dame Retch of the Bounteous Tables? DROBT for short?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Designer, because youre older than my mother and have had a lot of ongoing health issues, Ive made every effort to be diplomatic in my posts and messages to you. But Im not going to be a pawn in this game of calling me (or others) a fearful coward. Ive never written anything to you that Im afraid or embarrassed to state publicly. This was my reply to the pm *you sent me* after posting your Christmas wishes:
> 
> _I'm very sorry to hear that you've been ill and hope that you're well on the road to recovery. I'm glad that you had a good Christmas with your family. You and your gd look very sweet wearing your sweaters.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to break in to what should probably be a private conversation, but since I was the one who misunderstood what Designer said about your knitting group, _and she corrected me immediately_, I don't understand why those nice ladies would have attributed their hurt feeling to Designer. Once she put me straight, I thanked her for that. She told me you had been very gracious to her, and your knitting group was very welcoming, and I was glad to hear that. Yet you keep going on about it as if _she_, and not I, had said something terrible.

And then there's the way you gloss over LTL's behavior to Designer. It's not just over the Christmas greeting; she and one or two friends have been unbelievably nasty to Designer, about something (I have no idea what) that happened a long time ago. In this situation it's clear that it's one-sided. Designer could be saying it's a beautiful day, and LTL would call her a liar or some other name. So Designer has reason to be a bit bristly where LTL is concerned. I'm surprised that you were unaware of this.

I realize that, though you appear to be a sensible person, you regard me as a bad influence or something evil, and that some of your friends have called me worse. To County Bumpkins I'm the most evil being around; she has said so. So I hope you can pay attention to what I say without its being taken negatively.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> IMHO no one makes anyone else do anything unless the anyone else is open to manipulation. None of that around here. I can honestly say I appreciate hearing the thoughts and opinions.


Sometimes, though, for the sake of peace and quiet we bend the knee, tug the forelock and say meekly "Yes Sir or Mam".


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I disagree with you there. Had a genuine Christmas message been posted in LLOL by anyone on D&P I am 100% sure that the ladies would have responded kindly but I get the feeling that any attempt by any of you to extend an olive branch would be met with rebuke and scorn by another.
> 
> Just saying.


In fact, the yarnlady did post a Christmas message here, and I think we all took it as it was intended: a nice thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Sometimes, though, for the sake of peace and quiet we bend the knee, tug the forelock and say meekly "Yes Sir or Mam".


Isn't that only if we neglect to bring the expected tribute?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Phil! :XD: :XD:
> 
> Fortunately, my only connection to and sort of Phil/Phyllis was my aunt. She was the one who married twice, first to Harry Dick and then to George Hogg! Really lucked out on the surname front given her maiden name was Salt!


Poor woman. There was a politician in this country, I believe in Texas, named Hogg, who supposedly named his daughters Ima and Ura.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Perhaps we should have a contest and Nebraska can judge.
> 
> MMIL-Malificent Mother-in-Law


How about just Millie, for MILlie? On her worst days she could be Sillie Millie.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Only problem is I can't knit because I want to look out the window.


You would love the train trip to Kalgoorlie. It used to be an overnight trip with a sleeping berth. Today's faster train only takes half the time. Big windows, lots of room. Coming into Perth at night in the dark is magic. It is too dark to see out of the window so they switch to the camera mounted above the driver. You see what he sees, the track and for a short distance on either side lit up by the powerful headlights on the train. A couple of years ago I did the trip both ways in the one day, a little too much really. We were late getting into Kal as we were shunted onto a sideline for well over half an hour waiting for an ore train to go through. We were supposed to have an hour in Kal but had less than half an hour. Too short to do anything. We left Perth at 7.00 am and got back to Perth about 9.30 pm. I used my free Seniors Travel Pass for the trip. Next time I will spend the night in Kal, but the motel fee does make it an expensive trip.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Max isn't different. He's better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You get it!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Phooey. I was planning to have you ostracized. Now I can't.


Whew! I made the cut!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Phil! :XD: :XD:
> 
> Fortunately, my only connection to and sort of Phil/Phyllis was my aunt. She was the one who married twice, first to Harry Dick and then to George Hogg! Really lucked out on the surname front given her maiden name was Salt!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Designer, because youre older than my mother and have had a lot of ongoing health issues, Ive made every effort to be diplomatic in my posts and messages to you. But Im not going to be a pawn in this game of calling me (or others) a fearful coward. Ive never written anything to you that Im afraid or embarrassed to state publicly. This was my reply to the pm *you sent me* after posting your Christmas wishes:
> 
> _I'm very sorry to hear that you've been ill and hope that you're well on the road to recovery. I'm glad that you had a good Christmas with your family. You and your gd look very sweet wearing your sweaters.
> 
> ...


I too, posted Christmas greetings on D&P. I felt as if Christmas was the time to remember CHRIST and put aside nasty feelings and past hurts. I have friends on D&P and just assumed that those who did not consider me a friend, would just ignore it. It saddens me that Christmas greetings would be twisted and made into something ugly. I'd also like to think that I will be judged by my own words, and not those of others.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> That's lovely and just goes to show there are loving MILs in the world.


Very true, but the witches get all the jokes.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We'll see who laughs last over this. The name on my birth certificate, which was *never* used, is Phyllis. And do you know what name is short for Phyllis?


 Ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Wombat are you forgetting what Aussies call 'the throne', or do you wish us to picture her sitting there. :XD: :XD:


I was picturing her on the throne of OZ. Made my day, my month probably.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I used to think you were pretty hard on her, but I'm beginning to see your point. I think she wrote the textbook.


I've only barely scratched the surface. I don't want to come off as a b____.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I promise to forget it immediately, just like where I left my glasses.


Not me! :twisted:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Phil! :XD: :XD:
> 
> Fortunately, my only connection to and sort of Phil/Phyllis was my aunt. She was the one who married twice, first to Harry Dick and then to George Hogg! Really lucked out on the surname front given her maiden name was Salt!


You've GOT to be kidding! Somebody actually named their kid, Harry Dick?!? Child abuse!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can we leave 'Dame' out of this? I have two sons-in-law at the moment and I welcomed both into the family.

There is a divorce in process, and I've changed my mind about one. He better shape up or run fast.

I just don't trust me in the MIL contest, even in a roundabout way.



EveMCooke said:


> Dame Retch of the Bounteous Tables? DROBT for short?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Most reasonable.



Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry to break in to what should probably be a private conversation, but since I was the one who misunderstood what Designer said about your knitting group, _and she corrected me immediately_, I don't understand why those nice ladies would have attributed their hurt feeling to Designer. Once she put me straight, I thanked her for that. She told me you had been very gracious to her, and your knitting group was very welcoming, and I was glad to hear that. Yet you keep going on about it as if _she_, and not I, had said something terrible.
> 
> And then there's the way you gloss over LTL's behavior to Designer. It's not just over the Christmas greeting; she and one or two friends have been unbelievably nasty to Designer, about something (I have no idea what) that happened a long time ago. In this situation it's clear that it's one-sided. Designer could be saying it's a beautiful day, and LTL would call her a liar or some other name. So Designer has reason to be a bit bristly where LTL is concerned. I'm surprised that you were unaware of this.
> 
> I realize that, though you appear to be a sensible person, you regard me as a bad influence or something evil, and that some of your friends have called me worse. To County Bumpkins I'm the most evil being around; she has said so. So I hope you can pay attention to what I say without its being taken negatively.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Sometimes, though, for the sake of peace and quiet we bend the knee, tug the forelock and say meekly "Yes Sir or Mam".


Oh. I don't think I ever tried that. I might get quiet and bite my tongue until it bleeds, but no 'Yes Sir (ever) or Mam.' (Ask DH.)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Poor woman. There was a politician in this country, I believe in Texas, named Hogg, who supposedly named his daughters Ima and Ura.


That HAS to be an urban legend! Who would vote for someone who did that to his daughters?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that only if we neglect to bring the expected tribute?


Or if I'm hiding a weapon under my forelock?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that only if we neglect to bring the expected tribute?


Did I forget the olive and cream cheese dip again??!!! I'm going to get ostracized yet.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Can we leave 'Dame' out of this? I have two sons-in-law at the moment and I welcome both into the family.
> 
> There is a divorce in process, and I've changed my mind about one. He better shape up or run fast.
> 
> I just don't trust me in the MIL contest, even in a roundabout way.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm liking it.



Poor Purl said:


> How about just Millie, for MILlie? On her worst days she could be Sillie Millie.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Or if I'm hiding a weapon under my forelock?


You have a forelock?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't Alice Roosevelt needlepoint a cushion that said, "If you don't have anything nice to say, come sit by me?"



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've only barely scratched the surface. I don't want to come off as a b____.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That HAS to be an urban legend! Who would vote for someone who did that to his daughters?


Well it was supposed to be Texas. (Sorry. I couldn't stop myself.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There was a forelock mentioned in previous comment. I'm having a silly fit.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You have a forelock?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Didn't Alice Roosevelt needlepoint a cushion that said, "If you don't have anything nice to say, come sit by me?"


I must have a cushion like that??? That I'm not aware of???


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Well it was supposed to be Texas. (Sorry. I couldn't stop myself.)


No, no! Go ahead! It was funny!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tamarques class starts tomorrow morning -- check out the 
following link with the workshop happenings.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313420-1.html#6708520*

Go to the information link and find out how to join the workshop. This is a good one !


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You have a forelock?


Humans have forelocks. It is not just horses that have a forelock.

forelock - a lock of hair growing (or falling) over the forehead


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I too, posted Christmas greetings on D&P. I felt as if Christmas was the time to remember CHRIST and put aside nasty feelings and past hurts. I have friends on D&P and just assumed that those who did not consider me a friend, would just ignore it. It saddens me that Christmas greetings would be twisted and made into something ugly. I'd also like to think that I will be judged by my own words, and not those of others.


---------
WCK
Thanks for your reply. I was not attacking you. I meant the Christmas wishes and I read from your answer that you felt I was sincere - others said the same. I did not give your name. I just wondered why no one stood up and admitted I might have been sincere. I am not going to discuss it any more.

I felt badly that my post was misunderstood and I corrected it as soon as I read that it was misunderstood. I should not have mentioned it and said so. I went into your store but was sick and couldn't discuss it then.
There is more that I can say but I am not going to do so. Your knitting ladies are very nice and I am sorry my post was misread. I thought they were very welcoming and kind.

I understand that nothing I can say or do will change the feelings you and the rest of D and P feel about me - It is written in stone.

It is hurtful when people pm me and tell me that they believe me, but no one ever says that they think there is a POSSIBILITY that I might be sincere to the group.

I believe in Christmas -- I have never wished anyone a 
Merry Christmas without meaning it. One person from your thread has over and over attacked me for being a hypogrite, a liar and that I insulted your group by sending Christmas wishes. It hurt - it still hurts - and when I hear that some at least think I was sincere but never acknowledge that to the person who is attacking me - even if they say, LTL I don't think Shirley was insincere" I would have more respect for them. It is obvious you don't think I am a good Christian, None of you do . that is your right. I will answer for my
thoughts and actions just as all other 'Christians' will.

I have made some replies to the attacks - I will continue to defend myself. I tried it the other way and all it meant was more nastiness and untruths. I struggle with it as I have never been in this position in my whole life. I finally while I was in the hospital thought it all out and decided no more. 
'

As far as the knitting group - I have memories of what you wrote to me that first night , when we had agreed that no 
political discussions would enter into it. The very first evening you scolded me, in a pm. I nearly didn't go back but did go again. Then I decided it was best for both of us as I felt you were just as uncomfortable as I was.

I am finished with this. Too much has been said. You judge me and accept the lies told by LTL - nothing I can do about that. As Nebraska says, how can anyone call someone a 
liar and twisted, and deliberately causing hurt to a group when she wishes them a Christian Merry Christmas.

Best this stops. I still don't and never will understand the mindset of a group who except for one, Yarnie, ever ever admits that anyone is unkind or nasty. You are all 'righteous in your statements. I thought that when you knew me you would at least admit that some of the things said about me are crap. YOu don't chose to do that. When you do you do it by pm,that is your right. So I am letting it go. I didn't say anything about it being anything from you.

I just read your message again. LTL has twisted my statements so much that they are unbelievable.

As far as me being old enough to be your parent- that is true. Hopefully one of these years you will grow old too. I hope you do. However it is not an easy journey and statements like that don't help.

I find it interesting that you hesitated because I am 'old' and 'sick' or words to that effect.
Actually, my mind is quite good, and I haven't any signs of dementia yet.

I am proud that I have reached 84 and have never hidden it. What was your point? I have been fortunate - my YOUNGER sister is suffering from Alzheimers and I just hope that no one in your family ever has to deal with that. I have escaped it. I find your words rather insulting. It implies that I have to be treated differently because I am OLD - forget that - you and your friends are welcome to treat me as if I was your age. Please don't do me any favors because I am old. Although, obviously I think one of them knows it and feels she can attack me without me being able to defend myself.

I have answered LTL's posts and I did answer her unkind, stupid - uncalled for post when she first insulted my wish for a Merry Christmas to your group. She is still bringing it up over and over . She accuses me of things she KNOWS I haven't done. I am not going to apologize in any way for answering her nasty weird posts. I will continue to do so.

I will post what I wish -- No matter what you say - If the shoe had been on the other foot I would have stood up and said I didn't think the Christmas greetings were meant as an insult. I think you might way down deep know that - however it makes no difference because no one has called you a liar, and a vicious 
nasty person, who has deliberately caused more 'hurt' to the women of D & P.
over and over by DARING to wish your group a Merry Christmas.

This is far too long -- but I am not apologizing for my feelings or this reply.

Happy New Year.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Designer, because youre older than my mother and have had a lot of ongoing health issues, Ive made every effort to be diplomatic in my posts and messages to you. But Im not going to be a pawn in this game of calling me (or others) a fearful coward. Ive never written anything to you that Im afraid or embarrassed to state publicly. This was my reply to the pm *you sent me* after posting your Christmas wishes:


 It's alright for you to express your opinion about someone's actions and/or conduct, but quoting a PM, even though you yourself wrote it crosses the line.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I disagree with you there. Had a genuine Christmas message been posted in LLOL by anyone on D&P I am 100% sure that the ladies would have responded kindly but I get the feeling that any attempt by any of you to extend an olive branch would be met with rebuke and scorn by another.
> 
> Just saying.


I'm not so sure that the LLOL ladies would take a post from a D&P lady kindly, no matter how kind it actually was. Sometimes everyone acts pretty unpleasantly on these threads.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've only barely scratched the surface. I don't want to come off as a b____.


Heaven forfend! I wonder about all those tables. Does she have a lot of shelves in the room, too? I have a lot of bags: purses, knitting bags, totes, .... I know what the Freudians would say about those. I wonder what they say about tables. I can't think what they would symbolize, yet I'm certain that a person who needs so many is using them as a substitute for something missing in her life.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not so sure that the LLOL ladies would take a post from a D&P lady kindly, no matter how kind it actually was. Sometimes everyone acts pretty unpleasantly on these threads.


I don't agree - if they felt it was meant I know I would give someone the benefit of the doubt. You have made your point.Sometimes people act kindly too. jmo


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You've GOT to be kidding! Somebody actually named their kid, Harry Dick?!? Child abuse!


I'm trying not to spit out my coffee. I just realized how that name could be pronounced in some parts of the country.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That HAS to be an urban legend! Who would vote for someone who did that to his daughters?


Texans.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Did I forget the olive and cream cheese dip again??!!! I'm going to get ostracized yet.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> There was a forelock mentioned in previous comment. I'm having a silly fit.


You're not the only one. DH is trying to get me to think about finances, and I'm giggling over forelocks and Harry Dick.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Texans.


I had friends who were twins they were named

*Tabitha and Tom Catt*. It was so hard for them.

My maiden name was Baggs -- at camp someone ALWAYS called down the table when we were eating in the dining room- 
Pass the tea Baggs!! I used to feel mortified.

Many other times in different ways did Marj and I have to deal with it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's alright for you to express your opinion about someone's actions and/or conduct, but quoting a PM, even though you yourself wrote it crosses the line.


Agreed. But some people live by their own rules.

Apparently nobody felt safe being nice to Designer in public on D&P, so they all posted PMs. What are they afraid of? The vengeance of LTL? Scary!!!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> That HAS to be an urban legend! Who would vote for someone who did that to his daughters?


It's half true. There's a book about his daughter Ima Hogg:

http://www.tshaonline.org/publications/books/31531

Texas legend has it that James Stephen Hogg, Governor of Texas from 1890 to 1894, named his daughters Ima and Ura, but that is only half-true: there never was a Ura. Ima had three brothers, Will, Mike, and Tom. Ima Hogg, who was born in 1882 and died in 1975 at age 93, became a legend in her own right, and this book is her story. It is also the story of the extraordinary bond between a father and a daughter.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not so sure that the LLOL ladies would take a post from a D&P lady kindly, no matter how kind it actually was. Sometimes everyone acts pretty unpleasantly on these threads.


Yarnie left a Christmas message, maybe on this thread, maybe on LOLL, and it was responded to in kind (that is, graciously). Maybe if LTL had done that (but of course she never would) we would have responded to it as she has responded to some of ours, with a rebuff. But I don't think we're so unpleasant as not to accept a sincere wish. You're going into schoolmarm mode, I'm afraid.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Agreed. But some people live by their own rules.
> 
> Apparently nobody felt safe being nice to Designer in public on D&P, so they all posted PMs. What are they afraid of? The vengeance of LTL? Scary!!!


There were only a very few -- 2 or 3 over a period of time.

I know you have over and over defended me by telling the truth about me -- I will never forget the support of you and this group. I am glad I decided to speak and fight back. Nothing else worked.

It sounds as if you had a nice visit in New York. I wish I could have joined you. I would have had to bring my 'cane'
as at my age walking long distances is difficult. That is par for the course when you are old enough to be someones Mother. Actually I imagine quite a few of you could be one of my kids. Some not so much   :thumbup:

Oh well, enough of that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I had friends who were twins they were named
> 
> *Tabitha and Tom Catt*. It was so hard for them.
> 
> ...


Why would parents do that to their own children? Baggs couldn't be helped since it was your father's name. They could have named you and Marj Tea and Laundry, but your parents had more sense than that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> It's half true. There's a book about his daughter Ima Hogg:
> 
> http://www.tshaonline.org/publications/books/31531
> 
> Texas legend has it that James Stephen Hogg, Governor of Texas from 1890 to 1894, named his daughters Ima and Ura, but that is only half-true: there never was a Ura. Ima had three brothers, Will, Mike, and Tom. Ima Hogg, who was born in 1882 and died in 1975 at age 93, became a legend in her own right, and this book is her story. It is also the story of the extraordinary bond between a father and a daughter.


There you have it. If Sumpleby says it, it must be true. :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Why would parents do that to their own children? Baggs couldn't be helped since it was your father's name. They could have named you and Marj Tea and Laundry, but your parents had more sense than that.


That was my point - our name is a proud 
English Scottish name and one of my ancestors fought with William Wallace in the Scottish wars. Even so, when we were children it was hard. That along with the lie we lived.
I just meant for someone to deliberately name their child a name that is bound to cause hurt to that child is really unforgiveable.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I always disliked my first name as it was super common - we usually had three in a classroom. Now the name is passe so I am liking it better. Named my daughter something normal but not used much.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yarnie left a Christmas message, maybe on this thread, maybe on LOLL, and it was responded to in kind (that is, graciously). Maybe if LTL had done that (but of course she never would) we would have responded to it as she has responded to some of ours, with a rebuff. But I don't think we're so unpleasant as not to accept a sincere wish. You're going into schoolmarm mode, I'm afraid.


Indeed, and then there are my personae of the absent-minded professor, the pedant, the ever-hopeful idealist, the stickler, and well, I shouldn't go on because that will bring on my windbag mode...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Agreed. But some people live by their own rules.
> 
> Apparently nobody felt safe being nice to Designer in public on D&P, so they all posted PMs. What are they afraid of? The vengeance of LTL? Scary!!!


Aren't we supposed to play by the KP rules, she said, being altogetherly too literal?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Indeed, and then there are my personae of the absent-minded professor and pedant.


Ha ha. I forget My Wild Girl is probably a staid academic.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Indeed, and then there are my personae of the absent-minded professor, the pedant, the ever-hopeful idealist, the stickler, and well, I shouldn't go on because that will bring on my windbag mode...


Windbag mode is a favorite of mine. You never fail to give us something interesting to think about.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I always disliked my first name as it was super common - we usually had three in a classroom. Now the name is passe so I am liking it better. Named my daughter something normal but not used much.


My name is the kind only given to aunts or Canasta players, along with Flo and Minnie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Aren't we supposed to play by the KP rules, she said, being altogetherly too literal?


You think? I still don't understand why WCK took her own PM public and then, unusually for her, turned it into something even nastier.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> My name is the kind only given to aunts or Canasta players, along with Flo and Minnie.


I think your name is Penelope. A name I could not pronounce when I read it in primary school, but I always recognised it when I saw it. I then started to pronounce it pen ee lope, with a pause in between each syllable. So, hello pen ee lope.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ladies, my dear hubby, always on the lookout for things that might interest me, ran across this contraption on the internet. I'm still overcome with laughter every time I look at the photo.

More information can be found at

http://heatstick.com/_eYe2eye.htm


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I shouldn't be involved in this Bad MIL contest. My mil was a doll - she kissed me the first time we met and just included me in her family. She and her husband (less of a doll, but could have been worse) even went on a vacation with my parents once, though when it was over they were still calling each other Mr. and Mrs. Lastname.


Poor Purl
I too had fabulous In-Laws.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> My name is the kind only given to aunts or Canasta players, along with Flo and Minnie.


Phyllis is younger than Poor or Purl. But the other Phyllis in my life hates her name too and refers to herself as Phil. I call her Phillip when I call her anything. I guess the LIS part does not sound so good.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, my dear hubby, always on the lookout for things that might interest me, ran across this contraption on the internet. I'm still overcome with laughter every time I look at the photo.
> 
> More information can be found at
> 
> http://heatstick.com/_eYe2eye.htm


I thought a heatstick site would deal with drugs or drug paraphernalia. But the guys still must be stoners.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I too, posted Christmas greetings on D&P. I felt as if Christmas was the time to remember CHRIST and put aside nasty feelings and past hurts. I have friends on D&P and just assumed that those who did not consider me a friend, would just ignore it. It saddens me that Christmas greetings would be twisted and made into something ugly. I'd also like to think that I will be judged by my own words, and not those of others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> I thought a heatstick site would deal with drugs or drug paraphernalia. But the guys still must be stoners.


Like a fox. He's making $$ (well, maybe) off people who have more money than sense.

Can you imagine having the long, skinny tongue darting out of that sharp beak inches from your eyes? Ewww.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Like a fox. He's making $$ (well, maybe) off people who have more money than sense.
> 
> Can you imagine having the long, skinny tongue darting out of that sharp beak inches from your eyes? Ewww.


Sounds like bedroom behavior with Ex-Man.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Sounds like bedroom behavior with Ex-Man.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

That's pretty funny


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There were only a very few -- 2 or 3 over a period of time.
> 
> I know you have over and over defended me by telling the truth about me -- I will never forget the support of you and this group. I am glad I decided to speak and fight back. Nothing else worked.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure each of us is old enough to be someone's mother, and to need a cane. In fact, the woman who came for a visit was in a wheelchair, and not the motorized kind. You've been so many other places, New York would probably bore you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think your name is Penelope. A name I could not pronounce when I read it in primary school, but I always recognised it when I saw it. I then started to pronounce it pen ee lope, with a pause in between each syllable. So, hello pen ee lope.


Close but no cigar. Not even that close. I used to pronounce that name peen-e-lope. When nieces and nephews came by, they could have called me Aunt-e-lope.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, my dear hubby, always on the lookout for things that might interest me, ran across this contraption on the internet. I'm still overcome with laughter every time I look at the photo.
> 
> More information can be found at
> 
> http://heatstick.com/_eYe2eye.htm


I gotta get me one of those. I'd never be bored.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm pretty sure each of us is old enough to be someone's mother, and to need a cane. In fact, the woman who came for a visit was in a wheelchair, and not the motorized kind. You've been so many other places, New York would probably bore you.


------------------------------
I have been using a cane for the time since I came out of the hospital, for the first time in my life. I hope to be rid of it in the next week or two. However I was being facetious - and didn't really mean I needed one, although I use it thankfully right now.

I just wonder if other people on these thread are treated differently because they are 'old'. I don't ask for any special treatment or because I am old enough to be anyone's mother.

*I do however believe the WCK meant it kindly, but it is not something I think about much. It however seemed a bit 
condescending and I would rather she was interested in not hurting my feelings because she didn't believe all the things that have been thrown at me from those who have decided that I am nasty and unkind*. Many people on these threads are nasty and unkind and are not at the receiving end of LTL's 
attacks aand KPG's posts for years, as well as othersat least not the constant attacks, licking her lips if she can come up with another insult. I wonder how some of them would feel if they were treated as being responsible for just about everything that is bad between the two sides.
-----
New York would NEVER bore me. I have wanted to visit your wonderful original city since I was a child. I have never ever felt bored by visiting any place, even the little town of Chemainus, up the road here on the Island.

I wished I was with you guys the other day -


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Dame Retch of the Bounteous Tables? DROBT for short?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Poor woman. There was a politician in this country, I believe in Texas, named Hogg, who supposedly named his daughters Ima and Ura.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Just like a man!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Wombat are you forgetting what Aussies call 'the throne', or do you wish us to picture her sitting there. :XD: :XD:


Not at all Eve! And what a glorious throne it is!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been using a cane for the time since I came out of the hospital, for the first time in my life. I hope to be rid of it in the next week or two. However I was being facetious - and didn't really mean I needed one, although I use it thankfully right now. I just wonder if other people on these thread are treated differently because they are 'old'. I don't ask for any special treatment or because I am old enough to be anyone's mother.
> 
> New York would NEVER bore me. I have wanted to visit your wonderful original city since I was a child. I have never ever felt bored by visiting any place, even the little town of Chemainus, up the road here on the Island.
> 
> I wished I was with you guys the other day -


I needed a cane when I tore my right meniscus, when I was in my forties. Each step was painful, and the cane made it less so. And I was a mere child at the time. You do what you need to do to keep moving, whatever your age.

I'm sure New York would never be bored with you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Humans have forelocks. It is not just horses that have a forelock.
> 
> forelock - a lock of hair growing (or falling) over the forehead


That'd be right! My forelock is 'falling' rather than growing!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm not so sure that the LLOL ladies would take a post from a D&P lady kindly, no matter how kind it actually was. Sometimes everyone acts pretty unpleasantly on these threads.


Maybe not all Maid but I do know that some would.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You're not the only one. DH is trying to get me to think about finances, and I'm giggling over forelocks and Harry Dick.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Yarnie left a Christmas message, maybe on this thread, maybe on LOLL, and it was responded to in kind (that is, graciously). Maybe if LTL had done that (but of course she never would) we would have responded to it as she has responded to some of ours, with a rebuff. But I don't think we're so unpleasant as not to accept a sincere wish. You're going into schoolmarm mode, I'm afraid.


I remember a time when LTL was writing impassioned posts about her elderly parents either here or on LOLL?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why would parents do that to their own children? Baggs couldn't be helped since it was your father's name. They could have named you and Marj Tea and Laundry, but your parents had more sense than that.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Indeed, and then there are my personae of the absent-minded professor, the pedant, the ever-hopeful idealist, the stickler, and well, I shouldn't go on because that will bring on my windbag mode...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> My name is the kind only given to aunts or Canasta players, along with Flo and Minnie.


I'm so enjoying the laughs I'm having this morning!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, my dear hubby, always on the lookout for things that might interest me, ran across this contraption on the internet. I'm still overcome with laughter every time I look at the photo.
> 
> More information can be found at
> 
> http://heatstick.com/_eYe2eye.htm


What a hoot! The birds would love the opportunity to have a peck at those eyes!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I thought a heatstick site would deal with drugs or drug paraphernalia. But the guys still must be stoners.


Too true!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sounds like bedroom behavior with Ex-Man.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm pretty sure each of us is old enough to be someone's mother, and to need a cane. In fact, the woman who came for a visit was in a wheelchair, and not the motorized kind. You've been so many other places, New York would probably bore you.


Impossible! Designer would love it. Everyone else too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> I just wonder if other people on these thread are treated differently because they are 'old'. I don't ask for any special treatment or because I am old enough to be anyone's mother.
> 
> ...


This post has been reported to Admin for yet again falsely accusing me and libeling my name and as I said I would each time you do so.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

. changed my mind . can't be bothered.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> lurking again eh? I have been insulted by you many times even when you were cherf. It has never changed.


This post has been reported to Admin for again falsely accusing me and libeling my name.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am making a really pretty baby afghan for my former neighbors daughter. I wasn't sure if I would like it but it is quite pretty. It is Bernat baby jacquard florals in the peach color. I had about 6 balls of it and never did use it. It is being knitted corner to corner and is very simple but I am pleased with the way it is turning out. 

I am using Grandmas dishcloth pattern which I have used for shawls and dishcloths and another baby blanket. I will post a pic when i am finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Tamarques workshop is now open* - It will start tomorrow morning.

I will be helping her with the class tomorrow so don't know how much I will be on - will drop around sometime for a few minutes at least. I think it is going to be an outstanding workshop.

Hope some of you will check it out and see what she is teaching.

Time to make Pat some supper -- will be back later. S


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This post has been reported to Admin for yet again falsely accusing me and libeling my name and as I said I would each time you do so.


Libel? What libel? Sounds like an accurate description to me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm pretty sure each of us is old enough to be someone's mother, and to need a cane. In fact, the woman who came for a visit was in a wheelchair, and not the motorized kind. You've been so many other places, New York would probably bore you.


Plus all the old glamour is mostly gone. No one dresses for dinner, theatre, Opera, ballet, Broadway, Etc. Jeans dominate - with Gray and Black. But it is still the Centre of the Universe.

(What is it with you, Sloth, with all the pretentious "re"s?)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Humans have forelocks. It is not just horses that have a forelock.
> 
> forelock - a lock of hair growing (or falling) over the forehead


I know, but it just sounded funny!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Close but no cigar. Not even that close. I used to pronounce that name peen-e-lope. When nieces and nephews came by, they could have called me Aunt-e-lope.


By jove! I can see you flick your cigar and wiggle your eyebrows when typing that. I do suspect you like slapstick.

OOOOOOO. We must all watch the Sate of the Union tomorrow. Some interesting ideas are afloat.

Just saw Boehner on TV. When I see him, I see George Hamilton. Remember when Hamilton "dated" Johnson's dd?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> There you have it. If Sumpleby says it, it must be true. :lol:


I can't help it. I was a librarian--weird factoids seemed to stick in my mind.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I gotta get me one of those. I'd never be bored.


Be sure to meet me for lunch wearing it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Heaven forfend! I wonder about all those tables. Does she have a lot of shelves in the room, too? I have a lot of bags: purses, knitting bags, totes, .... I know what the Freudians would say about those. I wonder what they say about tables. I can't think what they would symbolize, yet I'm certain that a person who needs so many is using them as a substitute for something missing in her life.


What would the Freudians say about purses, knitting bags and totes? I've a few myself. Mil has ceramic figurines over every flat surface, hundreds, maybe thousands. They're everywhere, even the counter bar is full. She has two curio cabinets full as well. She's wanting another curio cabinet for the boxes of figurines still unpacked in the garage. But the only place she can find to put a curio cabinet is behind two of the tables in the living room. Her dining room is even fuller. She's got the dining table and chairs, a hutch, a desk and three little tables. Again, every surface is covered. Her bedroom has the bed and dresser and four tables. She's got a real thing for tables. She calls them "stands".


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm trying not to spit out my coffee. I just realized how that name could be pronounced in some parts of the country.
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Swallow your coffee and tell me, how else COULD it be pronounced? I only know one way. The poor kid!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Texans.


Seriously? For real?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I had friends who were twins they were named
> 
> *Tabitha and Tom Catt*. It was so hard for them.
> 
> ...


That's nothing! Being a Nancy, I got called "Fancy Nancy wet her pantsy"!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> It's half true. There's a book about his daughter Ima Hogg:
> 
> http://www.tshaonline.org/publications/books/31531
> 
> Texas legend has it that James Stephen Hogg, Governor of Texas from 1890 to 1894, named his daughters Ima and Ura, but that is only half-true: there never was a Ura. Ima had three brothers, Will, Mike, and Tom. Ima Hogg, who was born in 1882 and died in 1975 at age 93, became a legend in her own right, and this book is her story. It is also the story of the extraordinary bond between a father and a daughter.


That's bad enough!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> There were only a very few -- 2 or 3 over a period of time.
> 
> I know you have over and over defended me by telling the truth about me -- I will never forget the support of you and this group. I am glad I decided to speak and fight back. Nothing else worked.
> 
> ...


I didn't hear how the visit went. Did you guys have fun? Did everybody look like you'd pictured them? It sounds like so much fun. Spill!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sounds like bedroom behavior with Ex-Man.


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Libel? What libel? Sounds like an accurate description to me.


Shall we all step up and testify? I thought she'd gone. She SAID she'd gone. I guess she lied!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shall we all step up and testify? I thought she'd gone. She SAID she'd gone. I guess she lied!


LOL, I should have known better than to believe she was gone, especially when I smelled rotten eggs emanating from my laptop!!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

A picture of Cheryl Holland, Murderess, may be appropriate now.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> A picture of Cheryl Holland, Murderess, may be appropriate now.


Please don't post one, I just ate.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shall we all step up and testify? I thought she'd gone. She SAID she'd gone. I guess she lied!


She just lies low for awhile and lurks and gathers what she thinks is ammunition. She never stays away., she never bothered to leave as she said she was doing. I imagine she was lurking and taking notes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This post has been reported to Admin for again falsely accusing me and libeling my name.


so be it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> LOL, I should have known better than to believe she was gone, especially when I smelled rotten eggs emanating from my laptop!!!!


Hey! She SAID she was leaving this site. She SAID she was tired of you guys running down her name. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Ahahahahaha!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> She just lies low for awhile and lurks and gathers what she thinks is ammunition. She never stays away., she never bothered to leave as she said she was doing. I imagine she was lurking and taking notes.


I know. I also knew we couldn't be lucky enough to have heard the last of her.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, my dear hubby, always on the lookout for things that might interest me, ran across this contraption on the internet. I'm still overcome with laughter every time I look at the photo.
> 
> More information can be found at
> 
> http://heatstick.com/_eYe2eye.htm


DGreen
would be cute to observe these little creatures so close.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This post has been reported to Admin for yet again falsely accusing me and libeling my name and as I said I would each time you do so.


KPG
you again? You are truly a pain in the backside to Admin. Madam, what is your problem? Can't your drummer boy get any help for you? You need it desperately. We knew you would show up again because friends you have none but why not go to the Zoo and entertain your Match Mates?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shall we all step up and testify? I thought she'd gone. She SAID she'd gone. I guess she lied!


Knitter from Nebraska
..."guess she lied"? She knows nothing else but to lie.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This post has been reported to Admin for again falsely accusing me and libeling my name.


knitpresentgifts
I like to declare you "C"razy.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ------------------------------
> I have been using a cane for the time since I came out of the hospital, for the first time in my life. I hope to be rid of it in the next week or two. However I was being facetious - and didn't really mean I needed one, although I use it thankfully right now.
> 
> -


Hi, I have shortened your posting for space reasons, I hope you do not mind.

My mother had to use a cane in her later years and her description was hilarious. She said the crook or curved end was for hooking around the ankle of any spunky guy she fancied. She could hook and hold him and he could not get away. "got you and your are not getting away" she would say to me.

She said the other end was for poking yucky guys out of the way. "get out of my way and let me at the spunky guys " is what she said.

She was in her 80s when she had to use the cane, so you see the cane is not only an aid for walking, it can also be used to capture and hold the spunky guys and push aside the yucky guys. :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> . changed my mind . can't be bothered.


I am not mentioning any names here so anyone who thinks I am referring to them specifically could be mistaken.

I agree with you, some people just do not get it, they love to stir the pot and run and complain. Very childish behaviour. Just ignore them and hopefully they will go away.

Once again I am not naming any specific poster here so if anyone believes I am referring to them individually, they could be mistaken.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Very pretty, I love the colours.

This is in response to Deisgner's lap rug.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> By jove! I can see you flick your cigar and wiggle your eyebrows when typing that. I do suspect you like slapstick.
> 
> OOOOOOO. We must all watch the Sate of the Union tomorrow. Some interesting ideas are afloat.
> 
> Just saw Boehner on TV. When I see him, I see George Hamilton. Remember when Hamilton "dated" Johnson's dd?


Just read today's paper, that is today here, Tuesday. It had an article about what Obama may say in his State of the Union speech tonight. Should be interesting if he does and I await the howls from the Repubs if he does.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shall we all step up and testify? I thought she'd gone. She SAID she'd gone. I guess she lied!


No, she - who shall forever remain nameless - never lies . Our eyes lie, we misread what she said, our poor, tired old eyes did not see correctly. We are only being nasty, unkind and mean to her again. Or perhaps we are just mentioning her name so that she might earn some more money. She said that everytime someone mentions her name she gets a monetary reward because of some deal she cut with someone or some organisation, or something.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> A picture of Cheryl Holland, Murderess, may be appropriate now.


Ahem, I am acting on behalf of Cheryl Holland the Murderess and she would like you to please stop using her name in association with another poster, who shall not be named. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with this unnamed poster is causing her distress. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with the an unnamed poster could be taken as libel.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> She just lies low for awhile and lurks and gathers what she thinks is ammunition. She never stays away., she never bothered to leave as she said she was doing. I imagine she was lurking and taking notes.


As long as it keeps her off the streets.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you again? You are truly a pain in the backside to Admin. Madam, what is your problem? Can't your drummer boy get any help for you? You need it desperately. We knew you would show up again because friends you have none but why not go to the Zoo and entertain your Match Mates?


That would only be cruelty to the caged animals.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I am making a really pretty baby afghan for my former neighbors daughter. I wasn't sure if I would like it but it is quite pretty. It is Bernat baby jacquard florals in the peach color. I had about 6 balls of it and never did use it. It is being knitted corner to corner and is very simple but I am pleased with the way it is turning out.
> 
> I am using Grandmas dishcloth pattern which I have used for shawls and dishcloths and another baby blanket. I will post a pic when i am finished.


It's lovely Designer! Such pretty colours.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Plus all the old glamour is mostly gone. No one dresses for dinner, theatre, Opera, ballet, Broadway, Etc. Jeans dominate - with Gray and Black. But it is still the Centre of the Universe.
> 
> (What is it with you, Sloth, with all the pretentious "re"s?)


I've brought the 'glamour' back into my life. I wear my good gear, shoes and handbags just for errands now. At home, I always do the hair up, put on the lippy and wear something decent. Otherwise clothes and such just sit in the closet depreciating or getting eaten by moths!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> I can't help it. I was a librarian--weird factoids seemed to stick in my mind.


I enjoy your factoids sumpleby.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I remember a time when LTL was writing impassioned posts about her elderly parents either here or on LOLL?


I do remember. I believe she was treated well. But eventually she went back to obamacultists and aolhwszm, whatever that stands for.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What would the Freudians say about purses, knitting bags and totes? I've a few myself. Mil has ceramic figurines over every flat surface, hundreds, maybe thousands. They're everywhere, even the counter bar is full. She has two curio cabinets full as well. She's wanting another curio cabinet for the boxes of figurines still unpacked in the garage. But the only place she can find to put a curio cabinet is behind two of the tables in the living room. Her dining room is even fuller. She's got the dining table and chairs, a hutch, a desk and three little tables. Again, every surface is covered. Her bedroom has the bed and dresser and four tables. She's got a real thing for tables. She calls them "stands".


I hope you're not expected to dust them all! I pity whomever does.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shall we all step up and testify? I thought she'd gone. She SAID she'd gone. I guess she lied!


As has been said before, more exits and entrances than Dame Nellie Melba!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm so enjoying the laughs I'm having this morning!


And I'm so happy for you, Phil.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> I like to declare you "C"razy.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Ahem, I am acting on behalf of Cheryl Holland the Murderess and she would like you to please stop using her name in association with another poster, who shall not be named. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with this unnamed poster is causing her distress. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with the an unnamed poster could be taken as libel.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Libel? What libel? Sounds like an accurate description to me.


Name? What name? Sounds like a bunch of crazy initials to me.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I do remember. I believe she was treated well. But eventually she went back to obamacultists and aolhwszm, whatever that stands for.


Yes, I remember at the time that she could possibly remain on good terms but you're right. Didn't take her long to freeze up again.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And I'm so happy for you, Phil.


Shouldn't I be calling you Phil, Phyllis?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> By jove! I can see you flick your cigar and wiggle your eyebrows when typing that. I do suspect you like slapstick.
> 
> OOOOOOO. We must all watch the Sate of the Union tomorrow. Some interesting ideas are afloat.
> 
> Just saw Boehner on TV. When I see him, I see George Hamilton. Remember when Hamilton "dated" Johnson's dd?


They're close, but Hamilton's skin was dark brown; Boehner's is more like orange.

Sate of the Union - isn't that a Thai chicken dish? Instead of a drinking game, you could have an eating game.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

sumpleby said:


> I can't help it. I was a librarian--weird factoids seemed to stick in my mind.


EveMCooke has the same background and the same affliction. You're so entertaining.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Be sure to meet me for lunch wearing it.


Certainly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What would the Freudians say about purses, knitting bags and totes? I've a few myself. Mil has ceramic figurines over every flat surface, hundreds, maybe thousands. They're everywhere, even the counter bar is full. She has two curio cabinets full as well. She's wanting another curio cabinet for the boxes of figurines still unpacked in the garage. But the only place she can find to put a curio cabinet is behind two of the tables in the living room. Her dining room is even fuller. She's got the dining table and chairs, a hutch, a desk and three little tables. Again, every surface is covered. Her bedroom has the bed and dresser and four tables. She's got a real thing for tables. She calls them "stands".


Obviously, those bags symbolize the womb. But the figurines? I'm lost.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Swallow your coffee and tell me, how else COULD it be pronounced? I only know one way. The poor kid!


Do you pronounce "Mary" and "marry" alike? Here "Harry" rhymes with "marry"; when it rhymes with "Mary," we're in trouble.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Ahem, I am acting on behalf of Cheryl Holland the Murderess and she would like you to please stop using her name in association with another poster, who shall not be named. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with this unnamed poster is causing her distress. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with the an unnamed poster could be taken as libel.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> As has been said before, more exits and entrances than Dame Nellie Melba!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

Let's drink a Toast to Dame Nellie Melba!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Shouldn't I be calling you Phil, Phyllis?


No.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> No.


Okay.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Let's drink a Toast to Dame Nellie Melba!


Here she is!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...sometimes a table is just a table. The woman is crazy. No wonder about that.>>>



Poor Purl said:


> Heaven forfend! I wonder about all those tables. Does she have a lot of shelves in the room, too? I have a lot of bags: purses, knitting bags, totes, .... I know what the Freudians would say about those. I wonder what they say about tables. I can't think what they would symbolize, yet I'm certain that a person who needs so many is using them as a substitute for something missing in her life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You're not the only one. DH is trying to get me to think about finances, and I'm giggling over forelocks and Harry Dick.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You should try OnePoliticalPlazy if you want a laugh.

Ps. RE DH and finances. Don't say 'yes' unless you're sure.

I'm just WILD about Hairy! Now I got you singing too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are the names now better? I say, 'name them after a relative.'



Designer1234 said:


> I had friends who were twins they were named
> 
> *Tabitha and Tom Catt*. It was so hard for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm sorry to break in to what should probably be a private conversation, but since I was the one who misunderstood what Designer said about your knitting group, _and she corrected me immediately_, I don't understand why those nice ladies would have attributed their hurt feeling to Designer. Once she put me straight, I thanked her for that. She told me you had been very gracious to her, and your knitting group was very welcoming, and I was glad to hear that. Yet you keep going on about it as if _she_, and not I, had said something terrible.
> 
> And then there's the way you gloss over LTL's behavior to Designer. It's not just over the Christmas greeting; she and one or two friends have been unbelievably nasty to Designer, about something (I have no idea what) that happened a long time ago. In this situation it's clear that it's one-sided. Designer could be saying it's a beautiful day, and LTL would call her a liar or some other name. So Designer has reason to be a bit bristly where LTL is concerned. I'm surprised that you were unaware of this.
> 
> I realize that, though you appear to be a sensible person, you regard me as a bad influence or something evil, and that some of your friends have called me worse. To County Bumpkins I'm the most evil being around; she has said so. So I hope you can pay attention to what I say without its being taken negatively.


I don't believe I've ever called you or any of the other posters on this thread evil.

These women aren't avatars on a forum, they're people that I see face to face on a regular basis and they would certainly have been startled to read posts that put them, my business and me in such a negative light. There were several hours and several negative messages between Designer's original post and her clarification. It wasn't necessary for the group to be brought up at all. Last Oct., Designer and I agreed that we would acknowledge our meeting, that KP issues and personalities would be kept out of the group and that the group wouldn't become a political topic on KP.

After posting about it last Oct., it was Designer that brought the subject back up in early Jan. - this was the first mention I've made of it on this thread. I've been reading Designer's posts since then which is how I saw yesterday's post that I replied to.

There are no shortages of nasty posts on these threads which is why I'm rarely here. I don't believe it is one-sided; Designer herself has said she has been participating in the political threads "since the beginning" and precedes my time here. I said I saw Designer's kind side, but I also remember comments from last year that would give LTL and other friends plenty of reasons to bristle so it goes both ways.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Indeed, and then there are my personae of the absent-minded professor, the pedant, the ever-hopeful idealist, the stickler, and well, I shouldn't go on because that will bring on my windbag mode...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Windbag mode is a favorite of mine. You never fail to give us something interesting to think about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Go MIB


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks to you and DH for sharing. Those who feed hummers know they fear nothing. The mask is a hoot, but unnecessary. Mine eat out of feeder in hand while I'm trying to refill the blasted things. And don't ever dare to wear pink or red when you go near the feeders. I swear I hear them yell, "Mother Lode!!"



DGreen said:


> Ladies, my dear hubby, always on the lookout for things that might interest me, ran across this contraption on the internet. I'm still overcome with laughter every time I look at the photo.
> 
> More information can be found at
> 
> http://heatstick.com/_eYe2eye.htm


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I get slow and wobbly. Take it or leave it.

RE NYC tours. I think the problem is there is so much to see and do in NYC. Add limits on time and mobility to Murphy's Law,and I imagine it can be frustrating. That's before adding several person's preferences.

Just give me a root canal any day.



Poor Purl said:


> I'm pretty sure each of us is old enough to be someone's mother, and to need a cane. In fact, the woman who came for a visit was in a wheelchair, and not the motorized kind. You've been so many other places, New York would probably bore you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Close but no cigar. Not even that close. I used to pronounce that name peen-e-lope. When nieces and nephews came by, they could have called me Aunt-e-lope.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I know where they get their sense of humor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

(I bet you know what prompted this without Quote Review)...there went the laughs......

I was wrong. Thanks Eve and the rest. I need to catch my breath.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love that yarn. So pretty the way you're using it.



Designer1234 said:


> I am making a really pretty baby afghan for my former neighbors daughter. I wasn't sure if I would like it but it is quite pretty. It is Bernat baby jacquard florals in the peach color. I had about 6 balls of it and never did use it. It is being knitted corner to corner and is very simple but I am pleased with the way it is turning out.
> 
> I am using Grandmas dishcloth pattern which I have used for shawls and dishcloths and another baby blanket. I will post a pic when i am finished.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Libel? What libel? Sounds like an accurate description to me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be ROFL to see someone trying to wear that to lunch by the pool at the Biltmore. The waiters would be ducking and weaving to miss the incoming hummingbirds.



SQM said:


> Be sure to meet me for lunch wearing it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> LOL, I should have known better than to believe she was gone, especially when I smelled rotten eggs emanating from my laptop!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you again? You are truly a pain in the backside to Admin. Madam, what is your problem? Can't your drummer boy get any help for you? You need it desperately. We knew you would show up again because friends you have none but why not go to the Zoo and entertain your Match Mates?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Hi, I have shortened your posting for space reasons, I hope you do not mind.
> 
> My mother had to use a cane in her later years and her description was hilarious. She said the crook or curved end was for hooking around the ankle of any spunky guy she fancied. She could hook and hold him and he could not get away. "got you and your are not getting away" she would say to me.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Mom was a cougar. Go Mom.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I am not mentioning any names here so anyone who thinks I am referring to them specifically could be mistaken.
> 
> I agree with you, some people just do not get it, they love to stir the pot and run and complain. Very childish behaviour. Just ignore them and hopefully they will go away.
> 
> Once again I am not naming any specific poster here so if anyone believes I am referring to them individually, they could be mistaken.


...Or they could be right, but you won't be sued.

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here come the Drama Queens wailing and whining. Don't you love it?



EveMCooke said:


> Just read today's paper, that is today here, Tuesday. It had an article about what Obama may say in his State of the Union speech tonight. Should be interesting if he does and I await the howls from the Repubs if he does.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, it who shall be nameless is trying once again to insert itself into our dialog. Must be lonely. Ignored.



EveMCooke said:


> No, she - who shall forever remain nameless - never lies . Our eyes lie, we misread what she said, our poor, tired old eyes did not see correctly. We are only being nasty, unkind and mean to her again. Or perhaps we are just mentioning her name so that she might earn some more money. She said that everytime someone mentions her name she gets a monetary reward because of some deal she cut with someone or some organisation, or something.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Ahem, I am acting on behalf of Cheryl Holland the Murderess and she would like you to please stop using her name in association with another poster, who shall not be named. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with this unnamed poster is causing her distress. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with the an unnamed poster could be taken as libel.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: ROFL

emoticom series of laughs
People

me
Dec 22, 2014

To

me


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It also does the floral stripe automatically. Voila!



Wombatnomore said:


> It's lovely Designer! Such pretty colours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Me too. Thanks sumpleby.



Wombatnomore said:


> I enjoy your factoids sumpleby.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You got it Purly.



Poor Purl said:


> Name? What name? Sounds like a bunch of crazy initials to me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They're close, but Hamilton's skin was dark brown; Boehner's is more like orange.
> 
> Sate of the Union - isn't that a Thai chicken dish? Instead of a drinking game, you could have an eating game.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Chin Chin



Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Let's drink a Toast to Dame Nellie Melba!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ------------------------------
> I have been using a cane for the time since I came out of the hospital, for the first time in my life. I hope to be rid of it in the next week or two. However I was being facetious - and didn't really mean I needed one, although I use it thankfully right now.
> 
> I just wonder if other people on these thread are treated differently because they are 'old'. I don't ask for any special treatment or because I am old enough to be anyone's mother.
> ...


Why do you have a need to continually bring me into conversations? All it does is stir the pot. If you have something to say to me or about something I have said, fine. But your need to lump me into your generalizations is very odd. And you then you act surprised when people call you on it.

And to correct your assumption about me; your age has nothing to do with why I disagree with many of your political beliefs. In fact, I really enjoy super seniors because they are so funny, have wonderful tales and such insights. And that is a fact, not a feeling, that can not be disputed.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't believe I've ever called you or any of the other posters on this thread evil.
> 
> These women aren't avatars on a forum, they're people that I see face to face on a regular basis and they would certainly have been startled to read posts that put them, my business and me in such a negative light. There were several hours and several negative messages between Designer's original post and her clarification. It wasn't necessary for the group to be brought up at all. Last Oct., Designer and I agreed that we would acknowledge our meeting, that KP issues and personalities would be kept out of the group and that the group wouldn't become a political topic on KP.
> 
> ...


Give it a rest! That horse has been beaten enough, don't you think?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> ..."guess she lied"? She knows nothing else but to lie.


One would think she'd stay away, just so we couldn't say she'd lied. That seems so important to her. Well, she can't deny it this time! It's recorded for posterity. She lied!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Hi, I have shortened your posting for space reasons, I hope you do not mind.
> 
> My mother had to use a cane in her later years and her description was hilarious. She said the crook or curved end was for hooking around the ankle of any spunky guy she fancied. She could hook and hold him and he could not get away. "got you and your are not getting away" she would say to me.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You should try OnePoliticalPlazy if you want a laugh.
> 
> Ps. RE DH and finances. Don't say 'yes' unless you're sure.
> 
> I'm just WILD about Hairy! Now I got you singing too.


That's the spelling I was trying to avoid. Do you remember The Trouble with Harry?

Is OnePoliticalPlaza full of different threads that I'll get lost in? (Your typo is perfect.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Here she is!


And here's a toast to her!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I've brought the 'glamour' back into my life. I wear my good gear, shoes and handbags just for errands now. At home, I always do the hair up, put on the lippy and wear something decent. Otherwise clothes and such just sit in the closet depreciating or getting eaten by moths!


Oh I agree! I wear my GOOD blue jeans when I go out. :XD: :lol:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I hope you're not expected to dust them all! I pity whomever does.


Nobody dusts them, not even the cleaning lady. They haven't been dusted for years except for the dust and grime that got all over my hands when I packed and unpacked them.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Obviously, those bags symbolize the womb. But the figurines? I'm lost.


Seriously?!? The womb?!? I'm clearing out my bags (except for my tote bags, I love tote bags!)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do you pronounce "Mary" and "marry" alike? Here "Harry" rhymes with "marry"; when it rhymes with "Mary," we're in trouble.


Yes! I pronounce Mary and marry the same. Doesn't everybody? Harry rhymes with Mary and marry. Oh, I'm ever so confused. Are you pulling my leg?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't believe I've ever called you or any of the other posters on this thread evil.
> 
> These women aren't avatars on a forum, they're people that I see face to face on a regular basis and they would certainly have been startled to read posts that put them, my business and me in such a negative light. There were several hours and several negative messages between Designer's original post and her clarification. It wasn't necessary for the group to be brought up at all. Last Oct., Designer and I agreed that we would acknowledge our meeting, that KP issues and personalities would be kept out of the group and that the group wouldn't become a political topic on KP.
> 
> ...


I've never heard anyone say anything negative about your business or your knitting group. As far as I can remember, Shirley mentioned it once and had nothing but good things to say. It was those on D&P who made the snarky comments. Shirley bent over backwards trying to assure everyone that you and your store, were lovely! So I don't know how this is coming back on her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't believe I've ever called you or any of the other posters on this thread evil.
> 
> These women aren't avatars on a forum, they're people that I see face to face on a regular basis and they would certainly have been startled to read posts that put them, my business and me in such a negative light. There were several hours and several negative messages between Designer's original post and her clarification. It wasn't necessary for the group to be brought up at all. Last Oct., Designer and I agreed that we would acknowledge our meeting, that KP issues and personalities would be kept out of the group and that the group wouldn't become a political topic on KP.
> 
> ...


It's true that you didn't use the word "evil," but I recently read a post of yours on DP that named me three times and implied that I liked to start trouble. That appeared not long after CB called me - not on DP - the most evil person around, so I made the connection. I don't really believe you call people evil, so I apologize for that.

As for the mention of your knitting group, Designer only said that they were very nice women. I didn't parse her writing when she said someone on DP called her a troll, which is what she had intended. Again, I asked something like "Let me get this straight..." and others picked up on it, but Designer corrected me as soon as she saw it, and seemed horrified by what I had thought. It's not her fault that she didn't see it immediately; we live in widely separated time zones, after all. But she corrected my error the instant she saw it. It's simply not fair to hold her responsible for the "several hours and several negative messages between Designer's original post and her clarification," since the negative messages came from others, not from her.

Enough of this airing dirty linen in public. I don't like having to defend Designer in posts that ought to be private but that you have chosen to make public. I don't like having to defend her at all, but I've seen numerous times how certain DP people gang up on her (Solowey offered to stop that just yesterday), specifically LTL and KPG. Who, by the way, though she has gone for good, somehow managed to threaten Designer last night.

You once wrote a message to all of us in general which ended "It wasn't nice then and it isn't nice now." I think I could say the same about the behavior of DP members in general.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Ahem, I am acting on behalf of Cheryl Holland the Murderess and she would like you to please stop using her name in association with another poster, who shall not be named. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with this unnamed poster is causing her distress. Cheryl Holland, the Murderess said that linking her name with the an unnamed poster could be taken as libel.


Love Love Love My EveeeeeeeM.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh I agree! I wear my GOOD blue jeans when I go out. :XD: :lol:


I agree also, I always endeavour to ensure that when I go out my clothes are 1. clean, 2. unpatched and 3. paid for. No, I do take care when I dress, I do not just throw my clothes up in the air and walk under them, hoping they come down in the right order. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes! I pronounce Mary and marry the same. Doesn't everybody? Harry rhymes with Mary and marry. Oh, I'm ever so confused. Are you pulling my leg?


In Oz is tends to be 
Harry rhymes with marry 
Mary rhymes this merry. almost but not quite merry


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes! I pronounce Mary and marry the same. Doesn't everybody? Harry rhymes with Mary and marry. Oh, I'm ever so confused. Are you pulling my leg?


If I pulled your leg, you'd probably fall against one of mil's tables and break all the figurines, so no leg-pulling.

We in the east (and therefore closer to England than you are) have different pronunciations for "marry" and "Mary," as well as "Harry" and "hairy." Here's an explanation: "in rhotic dialects, intervocalic resonants tend to be ambisyllabic, i.e., they are attached both to the syllable that precedes them (as a coda) and the syllable that follows them (as an onset). An /r/ in coda position tends to neutralize many if not all vowel quality distinctions in the syllable it closes, and thus in rhotic dialects, where these syllables are closed by an /r/, we get all three front vowels neutralized to the [-hi][-lo][+ATR] vowel /e/. For non-rhotic speakers, /r/ can never be in coda position, and thus this neutralization does not occur."

Got it?

Really, there's a discussion at http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/88115/how-are-marry-merry-and-mary-pronounced-differently


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Hi, I have shortened your posting for space reasons, I hope you do not mind.
> 
> My mother had to use a cane in her later years and her description was hilarious. She said the crook or curved end was for hooking around the ankle of any spunky guy she fancied. She could hook and hold him and he could not get away. "got you and your are not getting away" she would say to me.
> 
> ...


Hmm - if Pat ever tries to get away I know what to do!  :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Why do you have a need to continually bring me into conversations? All it does is stir the pot. If you have something to say to me or about something I have said, fine. But your need to lump me into your generalizations is very odd. And you then you act surprised when people call you on it.
> 
> And to correct your assumption about me; your age has nothing to do with why I disagree with many of your political beliefs. In fact, I really enjoy super seniors because they are so funny, have wonderful tales and such insights. And that is a fact, not a feeling, that can not be disputed.


I believe that is the first legitimate post I have ever seen from you. It is quite refreshing.

Answer - you have said so many nasty things that I might have thought you were talking about my age too. YOu say enough dreadful things that I will admit I don't know what page you said it on. So you can let it go. You have said so many untruths about me, that I don't worry about the possibility of having made a mistake. How about this? If I didn't say you spoke about my age, you can just forget about it. I have already posted some of your nasty posts and have others. At this point I don't intend to post the rest. People see how unkind you are when you say just the things you said on those posts. I will repeat however, I have no respect for you. You don't 'fight fair' you never have and everyone who reads your posts, know it.

By the way, rarely do you talk about my political beliefs -- you insult me as a person, you accuse me and you discuss me and none of it is true. When you attack me I will answer just so you know. If necessary I will post those things that show you are a liar. Just leave me alone and that will make a huge difference to both of us.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And here's a toast to her!


And another to her!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nobody dusts them, not even the cleaning lady. They haven't been dusted for years except for the dust and grime that got all over my hands when I packed and unpacked them.


Eeww!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I agree also, I always endeavour to ensure that when I go out my clothes are 1. clean, 2. unpatched and 3. paid for. No, I do take care when I dress, I do not just throw my clothes up in the air and walk under them, hoping they come down in the right order. :XD: :XD:


You mean you can't do that? Well, I never!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If I pulled your leg, you'd probably fall against one of mil's tables and break all the figurines, so no leg-pulling.
> 
> We in the east (and therefore closer to England than you are) have different pronunciations for "marry" and "Mary," as well as "Harry" and "hairy." Here's an explanation: "in rhotic dialects, intervocalic resonants tend to be ambisyllabic, i.e., they are attached both to the syllable that precedes them (as a coda) and the syllable that follows them (as an onset). An /r/ in coda position tends to neutralize many if not all vowel quality distinctions in the syllable it closes, and thus in rhotic dialects, where these syllables are closed by an /r/, we get all three front vowels neutralized to the [-hi][-lo][+ATR] vowel /e/. For non-rhotic speakers, /r/ can never be in coda position, and thus this neutralization does not occur."
> 
> ...


_______________________________________________
Say what?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Why do you have a need to continually bring me into conversations? All it does is stir the pot. If you have something to say to me or about something I have said, fine. But your need to lump me into your generalizations is very odd. And you then you act surprised when people call you on it.
> 
> And to correct your assumption about me; your age has nothing to do with why I disagree with many of your political beliefs. In fact, I really enjoy super seniors because they are so funny, have wonderful tales and such insights. And that is a fact, not a feeling, that can not be disputed.


You constantly insert yourself into conversations on this thread so what do you expect?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And another to her!


That looks peachy.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You constantly insert yourself into conversations on this thread so what do you expect?


Maybe we could tell her to spend her next holidays in Woop Woop, not hard to find, it is just beyond the black stump. She might get lost in the outback, who knows but we can only hope .


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> _______________________________________________
> Say what?


http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=what&submit=Submit

(Click on pink)


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You think? I still don't understand why WCK took her own PM public and then, unusually for her, turned it into something even nastier.


The stickler in me says we're supposed to play by the KP rules. I also note that some people get away with a lot of weird s**t, me included, probably. The person who got that PM was negatively affected. It doesn't make any difference to me that it was WCK's own PM. I don't think we get to do anything we want to with our PMs. They're called *private* and are supposed to stay that way.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Maybe we could tell her to spend her next holidays in Woop Woop, not hard to find, it is just beyond the black stump. She might get lost in the outback, who knows but we can only hope .


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, my dear hubby, always on the lookout for things that might interest me, ran across this contraption on the internet. I'm still overcome with laughter every time I look at the photo.
> 
> More information can be found at
> 
> http://heatstick.com/_eYe2eye.htm


It does make me laugh, but then it occurs to me that it would make watching hummingbirds pretty interesting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Give it a rest! That horse has been beaten enough, don't you think?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The stickler in me says we're supposed to play by the KP rules. I also note that some people get away with a lot of weird s**t, me included, probably. The person who got that PM was negatively affected. It doesn't make any difference to me that it was WCK's own PM. I don't think we get to do anything we want to with our PMs. They're called *private* and are supposed to stay that way.


I agree with you. I thought it was inexcusable. But then she also posted it on DP, I believe just to show she was being PC by their standards.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had a thought. Maybe there's confusion of what a lie is.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> One would think she'd stay away, just so we couldn't say she'd lied. That seems so important to her. Well, she can't deny it this time! It's recorded for posterity. She lied!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you m'lady.



Poor Purl said:


> That's the spelling I was trying to avoid. Do you remember The Trouble with Harry?
> 
> Is OnePoliticalPlaza full of different threads that I'll get lost in? (Your typo is perfect.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in the Southwest. Say no more. I have a walk-in closet full of 'good stuff' I never wear.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh I agree! I wear my GOOD blue jeans when I go out. :XD: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I pronounce like you KFN.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes! I pronounce Mary and marry the same. Doesn't everybody? Harry rhymes with Mary and marry. Oh, I'm ever so confused. Are you pulling my leg?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I concur.



Poor Purl said:


> It's true that you didn't use the word "evil," but I recently read a post of yours on DP that named me three times and implied that I liked to start trouble. That appeared not long after CB called me - not on DP - the most evil person around, so I made the connection. I don't really believe you call people evil, so I apologize for that.
> 
> As for the mention of your knitting group, Designer only said that they were very nice women. I didn't parse her writing when she said someone on DP called her a troll, which is what she had intended. Again, I asked something like "Let me get this straight..." and others picked up on it, but Designer corrected me as soon as she saw it, and seemed horrified by what I had thought. It's not her fault that she didn't see it immediately; we live in widely separated time zones, after all. But she corrected my error the instant she saw it. It's simply not fair to hold her responsible for the "several hours and several negative messages between Designer's original post and her clarification," since the negative messages came from others, not from her.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Still sounds alike to my deaf ear. Sorry.



Poor Purl said:


> If I pulled your leg, you'd probably fall against one of mil's tables and break all the figurines, so no leg-pulling.
> 
> We in the east (and therefore closer to England than you are) have different pronunciations for "marry" and "Mary," as well as "Harry" and "hairy." Here's an explanation: "in rhotic dialects, intervocalic resonants tend to be ambisyllabic, i.e., they are attached both to the syllable that precedes them (as a coda) and the syllable that follows them (as an onset). An /r/ in coda position tends to neutralize many if not all vowel quality distinctions in the syllable it closes, and thus in rhotic dialects, where these syllables are closed by an /r/, we get all three front vowels neutralized to the [-hi][-lo][+ATR] vowel /e/. For non-rhotic speakers, /r/ can never be in coda position, and thus this neutralization does not occur."
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> You mean you can't do that? Well, I never!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I thought the same thing.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shall we all step up and testify? I thought she'd gone. She SAID she'd gone. I guess she lied!


Yes, we should step up. She said she was going and has always maintained that she never lies. Contradiction or something from Ripley's Believe It Or Not?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Maybe we could tell her to spend her next holidays in Woop Woop, not hard to find, it is just beyond the black stump. She might get lost in the outback, who knows but we can only hope .


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Excellent suggestion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

(Sorry to admit I can't figure that out either. )



Poor Purl said:


> http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=what&submit=Submit
> 
> (Click on pink)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm thinking we should wait for responses from our friends from OZ. They seem to sort things out quite well and their clever answers always bring a hearty laugh.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

-k.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, we should step up. She said she was going and has always maintained that she never lies. Contradiction or something from Ripley's Believe It Or Not?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am not here to stir up a fight. 

But there are two sides to every story on here. 

WCk was stating what was said in the pm and what Designer and she had agreed to do that invovling WCK"s shop.

We all know Designer mention WCk shop more then once. When Designer brought up the shop again and mention that some said bad words to her. you all have to realize that there are women on here who may not have read more then Designer's first post. They may be from the same area that WCk and Designr live as there are many who do live there I am sure with so many on KP. 
Who knows what effect it may have had on her business. Just think if someone who may have wanted to go into shop and decided not to because of Designers comment. Some on here do go to that shop as Designer did. Who know if ladies who attend the knit group will not want to go back there as they do not want to be involved with something that may have been said.
When they both agreed not to mention any thing about politic ect. It should have been honored.
Granted Desinger did after a bit correct her mistake but what if the women did not read any futher then first post.

I know some of you must have had a business you have own and would not want soemthing said about your business like that. I know designer did correct that mistake, but the comments after that before corrected have an effect too.

As to telling what was PM WCk was explaining why she was posting what was said to explain why she was doing it.

As to PM's I do not think any of us can claim to be innocent on that. Some of us on here have brought up PM's.

DGreen I know that you think it should be let go. But like I said there are two sides to every post on here. 

I am just trying to explain how WCk was feeling. I do not want to start an argument about it. Just want all to see both sides of what was posted.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It seems that she just can't stay away from us. She die lie again BIG TIME! Maybe it's because nobody here gave her a thought while she was _very briefly_ gone.
How can you libel 3 letters? Her name was never brought up unless she truly is the murderess with the funky glasses.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, we should step up. She said she was going and has always maintained that she never lies. Contradiction or something from Ripley's Believe It Or Not?


Here I am, quoting myself... I note in passing that some folks who post here a lot go over to D&P *seemingly* for no other reason than to harass the ladies over there. Might we think about doing unto others and all that? I think I'll wait to visit Ripley's until things are a bit clearer to me.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> I've had a thought. Maybe there's confusion of what a lie is.


The confusion is only on the part of KPG.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems that she just can't stay away from us. She die lie again BIG TIME! Maybe it's because nobody here gave her a thought while she was _very briefly_ gone.
> How can you libel 3 letters? Her name was never brought up unless she truly is the murderess with the funky glasses.


BrattyPatty
let's face it, she is in love with us and just can't stand the thought of being separated from us for any length of time. Well, some people just never grow up and this poor thing is stuck in pre-teens. Have met a few immature adults but this one takes the cake.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

double post, sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I am not here to stir up a fight.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Designer I did not mean to hurt your feelings and that was not my intent. I just feel that there are two sides to the story. I know you told everyone that was not your intent either.
> 
> Please forgive me, I really must learn not to interfer with others post. But I did feel bad that some misunderstood what WCK was saying.


Thanks Yarnie. I know you meant well, but it wasn't the truth. If you wan't to quote one side and you have that right, at least check out whether it is really what happened. Nothing she has accused me of was true, and the sad part is all she had to do was post there that it was a mistake and that I didn't talk against her shop or her ladies. I would have applauded her and respected her. Instead she waited and then posted all that crap. I never once mentioned whose pms I was talking about. No point in going over it all again.

Yes, I am hurt and I am angry and I am tired of the constant attacks and lies from LTL who has never hit on the truth even once. I know what your group thinks of me , and it saddens me but it also shows me that the truth doesn't matter -

I do know you are trying to be fair, but it isn't fair when you only talke one side. The truth is, none of what you say even happened. And saddly, she over reacted and could have fixed it the day it happened by posting my explanation there. Likely never entered her head . She knew I didn't mean what Purl thought I meant, as soon as I got up which was about the time she would get up.

Any way that is it. I have had a rough month healthwise with two hospital visits and it is not better better very quickly. I lay in the hospital bed and thought about what was being said and beleived on D and P and decided I was sick of all the accusations which were not true. Certainly I have answered some of the posts about me but I have also said I would not carry it on if they agreed to stop the lies and innuendos. I will keep my word. But something else seems to come up.

I stand by my feelings- I still think that if they felt I was truthful and if they read LTL's disgusting post about my Christmas greetings I would have respected them for being honest. You answered me - why couldn't they acknowledge that they felt it was quite probable that I meant it. It might have saved me a lot of hurt and even possibly stopped LTL from her constant twisted posts. (although they would not have been responsible for what she said, if they had even suggested I might have been sincere.

Enough. I respect you yarnie.But if you are going to defend your friends, please read what has really happened. I applaud you for standing up for your friends. how none of the things you posted ever happened.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That looks peachy.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Maybe we could tell her to spend her next holidays in Woop Woop, not hard to find, it is just beyond the black stump. She might get lost in the outback, who knows but we can only hope .


Yes indeed! Woop Woop has a delightful habit of swallowing the confused and aimless hard!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=what&submit=Submit
> 
> (Click on pink)


Interesting yet handy tool. Has got me a bit stumped though.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not here to stir up a fight.
> 
> But there are two sides to every story on here.
> 
> ...


WCK is perfectly able to explain herself. Leaving it to you can be disastrous as I can attest to.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Here I am, quoting myself... I note in passing that some folks who post here a lot go over to D&P *seemingly* for no other reason than to harass the ladies over there. Might we think about doing unto others and all that? I think I'll wait to visit Ripley's until things are a bit clearer to me.


I am doing unto others. LTL and Solow (until recently) have/had no compunction about inserting themselves here whenever they feel/felt like it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> WCK is perfectly able to explain herself. Leaving it to you can be disastrous as I can attest to.


Wombatnomore
now that hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyway, as much as I hate to put a dampner on things I came across the following story this morning:

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/01/21/02/11/five-year-old-us-boy-fatally-shoots-baby

While I understand that the USA constitution provides for it's citizens to 'bear arms,' what I don't understand is the lax attitude people have about safe storage of fire arms. The Sherriff in this case says it's nothing more than an accident. I totally disagree. I think the person responsible for leaving a loaded, unsecured gun lying around where there are young children should be charged with manslaughter wherever they live.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> In Oz is tends to be
> Harry rhymes with marry
> Mary rhymes this merry. almost but not quite merry
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If I pulled your leg, you'd probably fall against one of mil's tables and break all the figurines, so no leg-pulling.
> 
> We in the east (and therefore closer to England than you are) have different pronunciations for "marry" and "Mary," as well as "Harry" and "hairy." Here's an explanation: "in rhotic dialects, intervocalic resonants tend to be ambisyllabic, i.e., they are attached both to the syllable that precedes them (as a coda) and the syllable that follows them (as an onset). An /r/ in coda position tends to neutralize many if not all vowel quality distinctions in the syllable it closes, and thus in rhotic dialects, where these syllables are closed by an /r/, we get all three front vowels neutralized to the [-hi][-lo][+ATR] vowel /e/. For non-rhotic speakers, /r/ can never be in coda position, and thus this neutralization does not occur."
> 
> ...


And now I need a dictionary! Rhotic dialects? Intervocalic resonants? Coda position? What the heck? Here in Nebraska (and South Dakota and Missouri), merry, marry and Mary all sound the same. It's quite simple that way. We know which, people are referring to, through context. ;-)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hmm - if Pat ever tries to get away I know what to do!  :thumbup:


 :XD: 
After this long, I don't think he'll try to get away.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> _______________________________________________
> Say what?


Get your dictionary. :XD: :XD: :XD:

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who said, "Say what?".


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, good grief! I need to have my hearing tested. They all sound the same to me. :roll:


Those of us from the Midwest say Mary, Merry, and Marry the same way. We cannot hear the difference.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Those of us from the Midwest say Mary, Merry, and Marry the same way. We cannot hear the difference.


So when I get 'merried' do I laugh or cry?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Anyway, as much as I hate to put a dampner on things I came across the following story this morning:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/01/21/02/11/five-year-old-us-boy-fatally-shoots-baby
> 
> While I understand that the USA constitution provides for it's citizens to 'bear arms,' what I don't understand is the lax attitude people have about safe storage of fire arms. The Sherriff in this case says it's nothing more than an accident. I totally disagree. I think the person responsible for leaving a loaded, unsecured gun lying around where there are young children should be charged with manslaughter wherever they live.


Tragedies like that one happen all too frequently in the US. Anyone can buy a gun - there are no meaningful controls and the NRA is a powerful lobby, so it doesn't look like we will have any.

Arizona is especially ignorant. Our legislature passed a law making it legal to carry concealed weapons into bars. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> So when I get 'merried' do I laugh or cry?


Depends how good the stuff is and how much you paid.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> Depends how good the stuff is and how much you paid.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> (Sorry to admit I can't figure that out either. )


It says, "What," out loud and in two slightly different accents.

It was meant as a joke (I know you don't expect that from me): Wombat wrote "Say what," so I sent her a link that would say "What."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am not here to stir up a fight.
> 
> But there are two sides to every story on here.
> 
> ...


Here I go again. If you read my post to WCK, you would have seen that DESIGNER NEVER SAID ANYTHING WRONG ABOUT KITTY'S BUSINESS OR KNITTING GROUP. SHE SAID THEY WERE VERY NICE TO HER.

I WAS THE ONE WHO MISUNDERSTOOD. When Designer said someone here called her a troll, she meant someone on DP, but I thought she was referring to someone in WCK's knitting group. It was my mistake, and the entire thing should be on me. That's the only side. If some of Kitty's friend took it the wrong way, I'm truly sorry. I apologize to Kitty and her friends. It was a serious error on my part.

BUT it was never Designer's error.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems that she just can't stay away from us. She die lie again BIG TIME! Maybe it's because nobody here gave her a thought while she was _very briefly_ gone.
> How can you libel 3 letters? Her name was never brought up unless she truly is the murderess with the funky glasses.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Here I go again. If you read my post to WCK, you would have seen that DESIGNER NEVER SAID ANYTHING WRONG ABOUT KITTY'S BUSINESS OR KNITTING GROUP. SHE SAID THEY WERE VERY NICE TO HER.
> 
> I WAS THE ONE WHO MISUNDERSTOOD. When Designer said someone here called her a troll, she meant someone on DP, but I thought she was referring to someone in WCK's knitting group. It was my mistake, and the entire thing should be on me. That's the only side. If some of Kitty's friend took it the wrong way, I'm truly sorry. I apologize to Kitty and her friends. It was a serious error on my part.
> 
> BUT it was never Designer's error.


Not to mention, I don't think that anyone included the name of WCK's shop in any of the posts. If they did, I never heard it. What are people going to do, avoid all yarn shops in Alberta? This whole thing is nonsense! Its just an excuse to argue and attack Shirley. And a sorry excuse it is!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> And now I need a dictionary! Rhotic dialects? Intervocalic resonants? Coda position? What the heck? Here in Nebraska (and South Dakota and Missouri), merry, marry and Mary all sound the same. It's quite simple that way. We know which, people are referring to, through context. ;-)


But you can't know through context whether you mean Harry Dick or his brother Hairy (or his hairy brother).

The Rhotic dialects paragraph just struck me as funny, being totally incomprehensible even to most linguists, and certainly to me. Linguists do write like that, which makes them impossible to understand.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Not to mention, I don't think that anyone included the name of WCK's shop in any of the posts. If they did, I never heard it. What are people going to do, avoid all yarn shops in Alberta? This whole thing is nonsense! Its just an excuse to argue and attack Shirley. And a sorry excuse it is!


Thanks Neb. It is hopeless. I am finished with the whole mess. I needed to say my piece and did. Another book I am afraid but I feel better. It is finished and I won't be going anywhere near her shop so that also means I won't infect it or the very nice ladies there. She knows and I know that no harm was done to those ladies. or her shop.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm in the Southwest. Say no more. I have a walk-in closet full of 'good stuff' I never wear.


I got tired of buying nice slacks and having the styles change before I'd worn them a few times. So I bought a couple of skirts, nothing stylish, kind of bohemian. I can dress them up or dress them down. I've worn one, once. I live in my jeans.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I pronounce like you KFN.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Yes, we should step up. She said she was going and has always maintained that she never lies. Contradiction or something from Ripley's Believe It Or Not?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems that she just can't stay away from us. She die lie again BIG TIME! Maybe it's because nobody here gave her a thought while she was _very briefly_ gone.
> How can you libel 3 letters? Her name was never brought up unless she truly is the murderess with the funky glasses.


Good points! :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I love it when references are made to Cheryl Holland - Murderess!

I have to ask a knitting question: what is a good tight stitch for a scarf?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It says, "What," out loud and in two slightly different accents.
> 
> It was meant as a joke (I know you don't expect that from me): Wombat wrote "Say what," so I sent her a link that would say "What."


But we clicked on the "pink" and nothing happened. I'm sure I looked like a fool, tapping and tapping. And I don't like to look like a fool. Good thing no one was watching me. :XD: ;-)


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But you can't know through context whether you mean Harry Dick or his brother Hairy (or his hairy brother).
> 
> The Rhotic dialects paragraph just struck me as funny, being totally incomprehensible even to most linguists, and certainly to me. Linguists do write like that, which makes them impossible to understand.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Neb. It is hopeless. I am finished with the whole mess. I needed to say my piece and did. Another book I am afraid but I feel better. It is finished and I won't be going anywhere near her shop so that also means I won't infect it or the very nice ladies there. She knows and I know that no harm was done to those ladies. or her shop.


I agree that no harm was done. But I think you should feel free to shop wherever you choose. Regardless of any misunderstanding, WCK is a kind, forgiving person. I'm sure she'd welcome you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I love it when references are made to Cheryl Holland - Murderess!
> 
> I have to ask a knitting question: what is a good tight stitch for a scarf?


Garter, but it's incredibly boring and you have to knit twice as many rows. Pick something pretty and go down a size or two on your needles. That'll tighten it up a bit.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I believe that is the first legitimate post I have ever seen from you. It is quite refreshing.
> 
> Answer - you have said so many nasty things that I might have thought you were talking about my age too. YOu say enough dreadful things that I will admit I don't know what page you said it on. So you can let it go. You have said so many untruths about me, that I don't worry about the possibility of having made a mistake. How about this? If I didn't say you spoke about my age, you can just forget about it. I have already posted some of your nasty posts and have others. At this point I don't intend to post the rest. People see how unkind you are when you say just the things you said on those posts. I will repeat however, I have no respect for you. You don't 'fight fair' you never have and everyone who reads your posts, know it.
> 
> By the way, rarely do you talk about my political beliefs -- you insult me as a person, you accuse me and you discuss me and none of it is true. When you attack me I will answer just so you know. If necessary I will post those things that show you are a liar. Just leave me alone and that will make a huge difference to both of us.


Halloween is over, take off the victim costume. Fight fair, oh my goodness you sound like a 4 year old tattling on their sibling. I very very very seldom 'fight' because I live by the motto: Is this the hill you want to die on? If it isn't, not worth my time or energy. In fact, I can't remember the last time I was that upset. People that are always ready to fight are really tightly wound and fun to watch. Say one thing that they perceive as an attempt to hurt their feelings and they rocket into space and it is quite a show.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Halloween is over, take off the victim costume. Fight fair, oh my goodness you sound like a 4 year old tattling on their sibling. I very very very seldom 'fight' because I live by the motto: Is this the hill you want to die on? If it isn't, not worth my time or energy. In fact, I can't remember the last time I was that upset. People that are always ready to fight are really tightly wound and fun to watch. Say one thing that they perceive as an attempt to hurt their feelings and they rocket into space and it is quite a show.


Halloween was over months ago. get real. It is nice to know your posts are posted when you aren't upset. So the nastiness is part of your makeup. I otherwise deliberate and well thought out. Yes, I am sure those you pick on are fun to watch / It must be like seeing a fly on a pin. Lots of fun.

The nastier you are and the more unkind, gives you your jollies. We all know that. I have lived a long time and I have to say you are the most arrogant of anyone I have ever met. Your superior attitude is not attractive but you are so uncaring that doesn't worry you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree that no harm was done. But I think you should feel free to shop wherever you choose. Regardless of any misunderstanding, WCK is a kind, forgiving person. I'm sure she'd welcome you.


I know, I like her, but I am not going near her shop nor am I interested in talking to any of them. I am just completely turned off by what has transpired. She knows I never harmed her shop. She also 
She also knows I didn't give out her name. I think she is a nice person I always have, however , I think she is easily convinced that she must agree with everything they say. She knows what really happened. I am not going to apologize for feeling it would have been something that could have avoided all of this. She instead decided to make it many times worse. It is best this way. She is completely in agreement with LTL as mentioned in her post. I just want to stay away from all of them. I am sickened by the whole business.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree that no harm was done. But I think you should feel free to shop wherever you choose. Regardless of any misunderstanding, WCK is a kind, forgiving person. I'm sure she'd welcome you.


I know, I like her, but I am not going near her shop . I am just completely turned off by what has transpired. She knows I never harmed her shop. She also 
She also knows I didn't give out her name. I think she is a nice person I always have, however She knows what really happened. I am not going to apologize for feeling it would have been something that could have avoided all of this. She instead decided to make it many times worse. It is best this way. I am sickened by the whole business.

How is your daughter in law doing? It is a worrisome time for her and her husband. Every day is a plus. I have you all in my prayers. Keep us up to date.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Tamarque's workshop is going well. I am glad to say quite a few of her patterns have sold which is what is quite important. The toddler jacket is beautiful.

The Dreambird scarf is coming the first week of February and it should be another good one.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, good grief! I need to have my hearing tested. They all sound the same to me. :roll:


No, they all sound the same to us because we say them all the same. We have good ol' Midwestern speech patterns that the rest of the US is jealous of. It's those other people who have accents.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Those of us from the Midwest say Mary, Merry, and Marry the same way. We cannot hear the difference.


Because there isn't any?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Because there isn't any?


My Friends from the East Coast have patiently sat with me and tried to show me the differences. Actually, when enunciated very loudly and slowly, I heard some difference. But certainly not in everyday conversation. I don't think I ever made a mistake regarding word usage hearing it like I do. Midwesterners Rule!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Halloween is over, take off the victim costume. Fight fair, oh my goodness you sound like a 4 year old tattling on their sibling. I very very very seldom 'fight' because I live by the motto: Is this the hill you want to die on? If it isn't, not worth my time or energy. In fact, I can't remember the last time I was that upset. People that are always ready to fight are really tightly wound and fun to watch. Say one thing that they perceive as an attempt to hurt their feelings and they rocket into space and it is quite a show.


Oh for Pete's sake, put a lid on it already. (edited)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> My Friends from the East Coast have patiently sat with me and tried to show me the differences. Actually, when enunciated very loudly and slowly, I heard some difference. But certainly not in everyday conversation. I don't think I ever made a mistake regarding word usage hearing it like I do. Midwesterners Rule!


Yes, true Midwestern speech patterns are the ones every broadcaster seeks to have. Because you hear differences in the East Coast speech doesn't mean that they produce sounds any better than you do. THEY have accents.
Cookiequeen, MA, CCC-SLP


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Yes, true Midwestern speech patterns are the ones every broadcaster seeks to have. Because you hear differences in the East Coast speech doesn't mean that they produce sounds any better than you do. THEY have accents.
> Cookiequeen, MA, CCC-SLP


Yes, so do those from the south. Don't forget the northwesterners - a-yea.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> But we clicked on the "pink" and nothing happened. I'm sure I looked like a fool, tapping and tapping. And I don't like to look like a fool. Good thing no one was watching me. :XD: ;-)


This is like a Zen whatzis, "If you look like a fool but nobody sees you, do you look like a fool?"

Koan, zen koan, that's what it is.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I love it when references are made to Cheryl Holland - Murderess!
> 
> I have to ask a knitting question: what is a good tight stitch for a scarf?


Any stitch is tight if you use small enough needles. Do you mean tight or heavy (thick)? Most important, does it have to be reversible?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Garter, but it's incredibly boring and you have to knit twice as many rows. Pick something pretty and go down a size or two on your needles. That'll tighten it up a bit.


Garter always feels loose to me. It stretches in all directions.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Halloween is over, take off the victim costume. Fight fair, oh my goodness you sound like a 4 year old tattling on their sibling. I very very very seldom 'fight' because I live by the motto: Is this the hill you want to die on? If it isn't, not worth my time or energy. In fact, I can't remember the last time I was that upset. People that are always ready to fight are really tightly wound and fun to watch. Say one thing that they perceive as an attempt to hurt their feelings and they rocket into space and it is quite a show.


Oh for goodness' sake. Couldn't you let it pass just once? You've shown before how childish you are; now you reveal yourself to be a sadist.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Because there isn't any?


Of course there is. You know how Yiddish has sounds that certain people don't hear because they can't pronounce them? Apparently that's true of some English vowel sounds. Mary, merry, and marry are totally different.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Yes, true Midwestern speech patterns are the ones every broadcaster seeks to have. Because you hear differences in the East Coast speech doesn't mean that they produce sounds any better than you do. THEY have accents.
> Cookiequeen, MA, CCC-SLP










Wrong!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I know, I like her, but I am not going near her shop . I am just completely turned off by what has transpired. She knows I never harmed her shop. She also
> She also knows I didn't give out her name. I think she is a nice person I always have, however She knows what really happened. I am not going to apologize for feeling it would have been something that could have avoided all of this. She instead decided to make it many times worse. It is best this way. I am sickened by the whole business.
> 
> How is your daughter in law doing? It is a worrisome time for her and her husband. Every day is a plus. I have you all in my prayers. Keep us up to date.


Dil is doing well. I just saw her this evening. We all went out to dinner for Mil's birthday. I brought pipe cleaners and the boys had a blast with them. We all had fun. Thanks for keeping us in your prayers!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> No, they all sound the same to us because we say them all the same. We have good ol' Midwestern speech patterns that the rest of the US is jealous of. It's those other people who have accents.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Because there isn't any?


Agree! :XD:
Those other people must be speaking Australian.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> My Friends from the East Coast have patiently sat with me and tried to show me the differences. Actually, when enunciated very loudly and slowly, I heard some difference. But certainly not in everyday conversation. I don't think I ever made a mistake regarding word usage hearing it like I do. Midwesterners Rule!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Oh for Pete's sake, put a lid on it already. (edited)


I'd like to edit it! :XD:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'd like to edit it! :XD:


Feel free!!!! I did an edit because I refuse to drop down to her level


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Yes, true Midwestern speech patterns are the ones every broadcaster seeks to have. Because you hear differences in the East Coast speech doesn't mean that they produce sounds any better than you do. THEY have accents.
> Cookiequeen, MA, CCC-SLP


There were a few little nuances in the way people speak in St Louis. The word "for" or "four" is pronounced "far". Its particularly funny when they say " fardy far" which is 44. Or "daown taown" for downtown. And for some strange unknown reason, almost everybody asks, "Where did you go to high school?". Like it matters? I thought it strange. Nowhere else have I ever been asked where I went to high school.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Yes, true Midwestern speech patterns are the ones every broadcaster seeks to have. Because you hear differences in the East Coast speech doesn't mean that they produce sounds any better than you do. THEY have accents.
> Cookiequeen, MA, CCC-SLP


I forgot to ask. What is the "MA, CCC-SLP?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Yes, so do those from the south. Don't forget the northwesterners - a-yea.


I have cousins that live in the New York area. I always thought they sounded funny.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I forgot to ask. What is the "MA, CCC-SLP?


My degree, followed by certification by the American .Speech and Hearing Association, followed by speech/language pathologist. I just did it because I know a little about that stuff.

Aren't you listening to the President? I have him on, so I'm multi-tasking.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This is like a Zen whatzis, "If you look like a fool but nobody sees you, do you look like a fool?"
> 
> Koan, zen koan, that's what it is.


Good grief! Do I have to get my dictionary out again? Talk down to me, woman! :lol:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Any stitch is tight if you use small enough needles. Do you mean tight or heavy (thick)? Most important, does it have to be reversible?


I think she should make an infinity scarf. I made several, light and lacy, with worsted. If it's just kind of cold, I leave it in two loops but when it's really cold, I loop it three times around my neck. It's amazing how warm they are, so much more so, than a regular scarf, wrapped around. I can even pull it up over my ears if I've forgotten my hat. I love them!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Garter always feels loose to me. It stretches in all directions.


But it's very dense. Besides, my garter stitch is tighter than my SS.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Feel free!!!! I did an edit because I refuse to drop down to her level


Just kidding. I'm restraining myself.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> My degree, followed by certification by the American .Speech and Hearing Association, followed by speech/language pathologist. I just did it because I know a little about that stuff.
> 
> Aren't you listening to the President? I have him on, so I'm multi-tasking.


Oh, I didn't know you were an expert. I'm duly impressed!

I'm avoiding the president. Everybody will tell me what he said, tomorrow.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Any stitch is tight if you use small enough needles. Do you mean tight or heavy (thick)? Most important, does it have to be reversible?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> My degree, followed by certification by the American .Speech and Hearing Association, followed by speech/language pathologist. I just did it because I know a little about that stuff.
> 
> Aren't you listening to the President? I have him on, so I'm multi-tasking.


Now I see the root of your love of languages.

The prez did well. There will be 5 republican rebuts. ( Now that is a unified field. )


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think she should make an infinity scarf. I made several, light and lacy, with worsted. If it's just kind of cold, I leave it in two loops but when it's really cold, I loop it three times around my neck. It's amazing how warm they are, so much more so, than a regular scarf, wrapped around. I can even pull it up over my ears if I've forgotten my hat. I love them!


I am filling an order for a Chicago Bear's scarf. Long and fringed. Navy, orange, white. So not me.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am filling an order for a Chicago Bear's scarf. Long and fringed. Navy, orange, white. So not me.


Oh well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I know, I like her, but I am not going near her shop nor am I interested in talking to any of them. I am just completely turned off by what has transpired. She knows I never harmed her shop. She also
> She also knows I didn't give out her name. I think she is a nice person I always have, however , I think she is easily convinced that she must agree with everything they say. She knows what really happened. I am not going to apologize for feeling it would have been something that could have avoided all of this. She instead decided to make it many times worse. It is best this way. She is completely in agreement with LTL as mentioned in her post. I just want to stay away from all of them. I am sickened by the whole business.


As she said I said she was a two faced coward on D and P I have asked her to give me the link and I would check as I can't find anything even close to that in my posts. I posted on DB - I wonder if she will answer. So far no answer or acknowledgement. I imagine there will be no answer -


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> As she said I said she was a two faced coward on D and P I have asked her to give me the link and I would check as I can't find anything even close to that in my posts. I posted on DB - I wonder if she will answer. So far no answer or acknowledgement. I imagine there will be no answer -


I thought you said you were all done with this subject.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be going to the seniors center for the crafts tomorrow. I am really ready for a bit of socializing. 

I am feeling better tonight which is nice. 

See you all tomorrow. S


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Good grief! Do I have to get my dictionary out again? Talk down to me, woman! :lol:


Truthfully, if I knew anything about Zen Buddhism I would be too enlightened to talk down to anyone. It's one of those questions like If a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it, does it make a sound? I'm sure even Nebraskans have heard of such things.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think she should make an infinity scarf. I made several, light and lacy, with worsted. If it's just kind of cold, I leave it in two loops but when it's really cold, I loop it three times around my neck. It's amazing how warm they are, so much more so, than a regular scarf, wrapped around. I can even pull it up over my ears if I've forgotten my hat. I love them!


I agree. It doesn't have to be a tight stitch because it's wrapped in layers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I thought you said you were all done with this subject.


So? I decided to ask her to show me where I called her a two faced coward. I have no record in my posts. I am sick of being lied about. If I am wrong I will apologize to her. 
It shouldn'tbe anything of importance to you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yes and Yes.


You answered Yes to an a or b question. I hope that's not something from your book.

Nebraska is right - an infinity scarf is good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> As she said I said she was a two faced coward on D and P I have asked her to give me the link and I would check as I can't find anything even close to that in my posts. I posted on DB - I wonder if she will answer. So far no answer or acknowledgement. I imagine there will be no answer -


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> As she said I said she was a two faced coward on D and P I have asked her to give me the link and I would check as I can't find anything even close to that in my posts. I posted on DB - I wonder if she will answer. So far no answer or acknowledgement. I imagine there will be no answer -


"Two-faced coward" just doesn't sound like you, at least to someone you've said was nice to you. Maybe you wrote it to someone else (like CB). No, it still doesn't sound like you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree with you. I thought it was inexcusable. But then she also posted it on DP, I believe just to show she was being PC by their standards.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Depends how good the stuff is and how much you paid.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But you can't know through context whether you mean Harry Dick or his brother Hairy (or his hairy brother).
> 
> The Rhotic dialects paragraph just struck me as funny, being totally incomprehensible even to most linguists, and certainly to me. Linguists do write like that, which makes them impossible to understand.


An oxymoron that! Which linguist in their right mind would not want to be understood? Oh, just figured it out.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I love it when references are made to Cheryl Holland - Murderess!
> 
> I have to ask a knitting question: what is a good tight stitch for a scarf?


Rib, rice stitch (not moss) or garter stitch.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Halloween is over, take off the victim costume. Fight fair, oh my goodness you sound like a 4 year old tattling on their sibling. I very very very seldom 'fight' because I live by the motto: Is this the hill you want to die on? If it isn't, not worth my time or energy. In fact, I can't remember the last time I was that upset. People that are always ready to fight are really tightly wound and fun to watch. Say one thing that they perceive as an attempt to hurt their feelings and they rocket into space and it is quite a show.


You 'seldom fight?' You've got to be kidding! Every time you insert yourself here you're in fight mode. Are you on something?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Agree! :XD:
> Those other people must be speaking Australian.


Oi! You'd know it if you came across an Australian!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Truthfully, if I knew anything about Zen Buddhism I would be too enlightened to talk down to anyone. It's one of those questions like If a tree falls in the forest and nobody is there to hear it, does it make a sound? I'm sure even Nebraskans have heard of such things.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree. It doesn't have to be a tight stitch because it's wrapped in layers.


Except that she's making it for someone else, a Cubbies scarf with a fringe. :-(


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oi! You'd know it if you came across an Australian!


Oi! I would!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> So? I decided to ask her to show me where I called her a two faced coward. I have no record in my posts. I am sick of being lied about. If I am wrong I will apologize to her.
> It shouldn'tbe anything of importance to you.


I don't think any of the fools who are attacking you are suddenly going to get some good manners and good sense. Consider the source. There are people who are going to call you names no matter what you do to try to stop them. The truth means nothing to them. Apologies mean nothing to them.

The only thing your continuing dialogue with your mean spirited detractors is going to do is create more pages and pages of stuff to scroll past. I'm lazy and tired of all that scrolling. You're obviously a delightful and decent human being. You could take the high road, as you often do, and ignore the garbage that comes from people who treat you badly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Except that she's making it for someone else, a Cubbies scarf with a fringe. :-(


So I've learned. Mistake rib, maybe, or brioche.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> So I've learned. Mistake rib, maybe, or brioche.


Both, good ideas!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I don't think any of the fools who are attacking you are suddenly going to get some good manners and good sense. Consider the source. There are people who are going to call you names no matter what you do to try to stop them. The truth means nothing to them. Apologies mean nothing to them.
> 
> The only thing your continuing dialogue with your mean spirited detractors is going to do is create more pages and pages of stuff to scroll past. I'm lazy and tired of all that scrolling. You're obviously a delightful and decent human being. You could take the high road, as you often do, and ignore the garbage that comes from people who treat you badly.


Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I thought you said you were all done with this subject.


I guess I changed my mind. my right.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> "Two-faced coward" just doesn't sound like you, at least to someone you've said was nice to you. Maybe you wrote it to someone else (like CB). No, it still doesn't sound like you.


To be honest I never remember saying that about any one anywhere. I have looked and can't find it -- So another 
mountain out of a mole hill. If my long posts bother anyone besides Maid - I apologize. I have just had it. It goes on and on and I am not going to ignore it - yesterday was unnecessary - So if you feel like maid - I am sorry but I am not going to ignore or sit back and accept it any more.I hope to keep my posts shorter - but don't promise as I have written the same way my whole life, including travelogues from our trips, which I wrote for our family..

I didn't get a chance to watch Obama's State of the Union address - what I did see I thought was excellent. I would love to read all your opinions. I have read some on D and P and it was as expected. It seems Cruz is now popular and it is hoped by some that he will run.

I am heading out to the seniors group this morning. It is a nice place to knit - I am meeting new people there and today I am taking some of my felting - hat and purse and will be giving them all my l00% wool as I can't felt in this washer.

been there done that. I have a bag to finish adding the braided handle. I will post some pictures later on on LOLL.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Except that she's making it for someone else, a Cubbies scarf with a fringe. :-(


bears - football which I cannot stand.

Designer - you said the fight was making you sick. It doesn't pay to go on their site looking for stuff that will put you in tears. I stay away from opinions that are deeply entrenched. Their barbs are not worth your emotional well being and you will change no minds or attitudes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KFN, are you still here??
Is so can you direct me to the pattern you use for your cradle purses?
My GD would like to have one.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> bears - football which I cannot stand.


Oops!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> KFN, are you still here??
> Is so can you direct me to the pattern you use for your cradle purses?
> My GD would like to have one.


I'll find it and post a link. Its perfect!

Here it is!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2

Red Heart has a very soft yarn with a sparkle in it. That's what I used. Its been VERY popular.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'll find it and post a link. Its perfect!


Thank you so much! I already have a doll for it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you so much! I already have a doll for it.


I edited my post above.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I edited my post above.


Thank you!!! I'll check it out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> bears - football which I cannot stand.
> 
> Designer - you said the fight was making you sick. It doesn't pay to go on their site looking for stuff that will put you in tears. I stay away from opinions that are deeply entrenched. Their barbs are not worth your emotional well being and you will change no minds or attitudes.


SQM - the accepting the abuse was making me sick.

I will certainly give it some thought. It is hopeless I know, but I have never accepted being bullied in my life. It is hard to do that now.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank you!!! I'll check it out.


She'll love it and so will you. It's a very easy pattern with good instructions. The designer also has free patterns for clothes for the baby. They're really cute as well. Cuteness overload!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

President's state of the union is smoke and mirrors. It all sounds so very progressive, but he knows it will never get passed. If he had really wanted such advancements he would have gone for such policies when he had a Congress that would support him. 
Also look at his trade commitment to the TPP. That does not help the average American. Fast track authority for trade is just a path to job loss just as NAFTA.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Halloween was over months ago. get real. It is nice to know your posts are posted when you aren't upset. So the nastiness is part of your makeup. I otherwise deliberate and well thought out. Yes, I am sure those you pick on are fun to watch / It must be like seeing a fly on a pin. Lots of fun.
> 
> The nastier you are and the more unkind, gives you your jollies. We all know that. I have lived a long time and I have to say you are the most arrogant of anyone I have ever met. Your superior attitude is not attractive but you are so uncaring that doesn't worry you.


'We" sounds cultish.

You have not met me, like you have others. I believe and live my life based on my chore values, which means I am not wishy washy. That is not arrogance, that is being true to my principles. I also try not to make assumptions, grand generalizations, parse words (aka lie), and am confident with most of my decisions which I take responsibility of their outcomes be they good or bad. See when one is principled, one can stand on their own two feet and not rely on others to rally to their assistance.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'll find it and post a link. Its perfect!
> 
> Here it is!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2
> ...


What an adorable bag. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 'We" sounds cultish.
> 
> You have not met me, like you have others. I believe and live my life based on my chore values, which means I am not wishy washy. That is not arrogance, that is being true to my principles. I also try not to make assumptions, grand generalizations, parse words (aka lie), and am confident with most of my decisions which I take responsibility of their outcomes be they good or bad. See when one is principled, one can stand on their own two feet and not rely on others to rally to their assistance.


What are "chore values"? Standards for washing dishes? mopping floors? probably taking out the garbage.

Even when you brag about yourself, you sound like a


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 'We" sounds cultish.
> 
> You have not met me, like you have others. I believe and live my life based on my chore values, which means I am not wishy washy. That is not arrogance, that is being true to my principles. I also try not to make assumptions, grand generalizations, parse words (aka lie), and am confident with most of my decisions which I take responsibility of their outcomes be they good or bad. See when one is principled, one can stand on their own two feet and not rely on others to rally to their assistance.


Come back and talk to us when you find some principles.
I guess you think that our founding fathers were "cultish". Starting the preamble to the Constitution with "We".
"You" sound very "bovine" to me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 'We" sounds cultish.
> 
> You have not met me, like you have others.  I believe and live my life based on my chore values, which means I am not wishy washy. That is not arrogance, that is being true to my principles. I also try not to make assumptions, grand generalizations, parse words (aka lie), and am confident with most of my decisions which I take responsibility of their outcomes be they good or bad. See when one is principled, one can stand on their own two feet and not rely on others to rally to their assistance.


========================
I have met one person on these threads. the rest I know from their posts. Your core values are rather different than most people's values. I am glad you are once again blowing your own horn --- it means you are not insulting which is a nice change. I am interested that you feel you have superior principles - Did you read all your posts? the other day?

and those attacks are from a principled person????? hmmm


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Come back and talk to us when you find some principles.
> I guess you think that our founding fathers were "cultish". Starting the preamble to the Constitution with "We".
> "You" sound very "bovine" to me.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What an adorable bag. Thanks for the link.


You're welcome! I've knit eight of them, so far. Now I see more in my future.

I've finished one pink sunsuit and am onto a blue one.  I'm having fun! I've also spent the last few days shopping for baby clothes. I know I should wait, but there are such good deals on clearance, that I can't resist.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> 'We" sounds cultish.
> 
> You have not met me, like you have others. I believe and live my life based on my chore values, which means I am not wishy washy. That is not arrogance, that is being true to my principles. I also try not to make assumptions, grand generalizations, parse words (aka lie), and am confident with most of my decisions which I take responsibility of their outcomes be they good or bad. See when one is principled, one can stand on their own two feet and not rely on others to rally to their assistance.


'Chore' values? Well then, you've got a big problem before you even get to your principles haven't you?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Come back and talk to us when you find some principles.
> I guess you think that our founding fathers were "cultish". Starting the preamble to the Constitution with "We".
> "You" sound very "bovine" to me.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> 'We" sounds cultish.
> 
> You have not met me, like you have others. I believe and live my life based on my chore values, which means I am not wishy washy. That is not arrogance, that is being true to my principles. I also try not to make assumptions, grand generalizations, parse words (aka lie), and am confident with most of my decisions which I take responsibility of their outcomes be they good or bad. See when one is principled, one can stand on their own two feet and not rely on others to rally to their assistance.


I don't know about Designer, but I, for one, am eternally grateful that I have not met you, it is an enormous plus in my life. Your core values are at the bottom of the apple barrel.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I don't know about Designer, but I, for one, am eternally grateful that I have not met you, it is an enormous plus in my life. Your core values are at the bottom of the apple barrel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Halloween is over, take off the victim costume. Fight fair, oh my goodness you sound like a 4 year old tattling on their sibling. I very very very seldom 'fight' because I live by the motto: Is this the hill you want to die on? If it isn't, not worth my time or energy. In fact, I can't remember the last time I was that upset. People that are always ready to fight are really tightly wound and fun to watch. Say one thing that they perceive as an attempt to hurt their feelings and they rocket into space and it is quite a show.


lovethelake
lots of talk and no adherence. Just stay away and all will be just fine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ---------
> WCK
> Thanks for your reply. I was not attacking you. I meant the Christmas wishes and I read from your answer that you felt I was sincere - others said the same. I did not give your name. I just wondered why no one stood up and admitted I might have been sincere. I am not going to discuss it any more.
> 
> ...


I did not mention your age or health to insult you. I was thinking of my mother who also has health issues and when I replied to your pm after Christmas, I wanted to get my message across to you in a diplomatic way that wouldn't upset you further. Your reply made it clear that you couldn't or wouldn't deal with the bigger picture and I decided it was best to let it drop. In hindsight, I should have responded to you publicly with my belief that your original intention was sincere, but also holding you accountable for making an issue out of it when I didn't think it was appropriate to do so.

Your recent post (page 99 on Heating Up) pretty much said that those who sent you a pm about Christmas were cowardly hypocrites and I wasn't going to let that stand. Since I did send you a pm, it was logical to believe that you were referring to me.

I knew you didn't mean the ladies in the group when you posted, but I was hurt and upset that the subject was brought up again after 3 months and then misunderstood and exaggerated by others. It also hurt that you didn't give me a heads up so I would at least know about it if I was asked about it; I found out from someone else. Although the chance of someone I know reading the posts was slim, there are quite a few KP members in the region and you are a well known poster that is more likely to be followed.

There were several issues that came up last Oct and I dont think I scolded any more than you did. I also said these weren't easy to discuss through messages and suggested we get together over coffee and talk it through in person. You agreed that it was a good idea and would think about it, but never followed through with it.

I dont judge anyones faith, thats Gods job. It would be nice if you gave the same consideration to me and my friends.

I started writing this late Mon. night but couldnt finish it and I had other commitments and wasnt on KP on Tues., but I still wanted to respond to your post and set the record straight from my point of view.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> 'Chore' values? Well then, you've got a big problem before you even get to your principles haven't you?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did not mention your age or health to insult you. I was thinking of my mother who also has health issues and when I replied to your pm after Christmas, I wanted to get my message across to you in a diplomatic way that wouldn't upset you further. Your reply made it clear that you couldn't or wouldn't deal with the bigger picture and I decided it was best to let it drop. In hindsight, I should have responded to you publicly with my belief that your original intention was sincere, but also holding you accountable for making an issue out of it when I didn't think it was appropriate to do so.
> 
> Your recent post (page 99 on Heating Up) pretty much said that those who sent you a pm about Christmas were cowardly hypocrites and I wasn't going to let that stand. Since I did send you a pm, it was logical to believe that you were referring to me.
> 
> ...


I think we had better sort this out by pm's . I did not in any way say that you were a two faced coward. I have never thought that. I will pm you right now. Enough of our dirty laundry has been printed. One thing though - I expressed what I felt and what I still feel. I will answer you privately.

One thing I will say - I know that if the shoe was on the other foot, and I felt you were being unfairly attacked and also when you knew I didn't have anything to do with either of the nights that this group went on line I would have said so and to heck whether it upset anyone else. I know that as I have already done that and will do it again if I think something is a lie. I am not going to discuss this on the thread any more. Enough is enough.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did not mention your age or health to insult you. I was thinking of my mother who also has health issues and when I replied to your pm after Christmas, I wanted to get my message across to you in a diplomatic way that wouldn't upset you further. Your reply made it clear that you couldn't or wouldn't deal with the bigger picture and I decided it was best to let it drop. In hindsight, I should have responded to you publicly with my belief that your original intention was sincere, but also holding you accountable for making an issue out of it when I didn't think it was appropriate to do so.
> 
> Your recent post (page 99 on Heating Up) pretty much said that those who sent you a pm about Christmas were cowardly hypocrites and I wasn't going to let that stand. Since I did send you a pm, it was logical to believe that you were referring to me.
> 
> ...


I think we had better sort this out by pm's . I did not in any way say that you were a two faced coward. I have never thought that. I will pm you right now. Enough of our dirty laundry has been printed. One thing though - I expressed what I felt and what I still feel. I will answer you privately.

I know that if the shoe was on the other foot, and I felt you were being unfairly attacked and also when you knew I didn't have anything to do with either of the nights that this group went on line I would have said so and to heck whether it upset anyone else. I am not going to discuss this on the thread any more. Enough is enough. I will pm you right now.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ========================
> I have met one person on these threads. the rest I know from their posts. Your core values are rather different than most people's values. I am glad you are once again blowing your own horn --- it means you are not insulting which is a nice change. I am interested that you feel you have superior principles - Did you read all your posts? the other day?
> 
> and those attacks are from a principled person????? hmmm


Not blowing my own horn, just stating facts. One should realize that when stating facts that does not constitute an attack. I find it strange that someone that attempts to live by their core values and states that fact is blowing their horn in your opinion. I do not agree with Kenneth H. Blanchard  If you don't blow your own horn, someone else will use it as a spittoon.  I also believe that using capitalized, colored or bold written words are rarely affective. But, if you choose to blow your own horn, darling I could give a toot.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I don't know about Designer, but I, for one, am eternally grateful that I have not met you, it is an enormous plus in my life. Your core values are at the bottom of the apple barrel.


Designer is older than many posters here, she has experienced a world others have only read about. As a child she lived through the great depression then as a teenager, the second world war. As a young woman she experienced the post war economic growth, the cold war and wars in parts of the world many people had never heard about. She has a wise and experienced head on her shoulder, she not only knows many things, she has experienced them.

Certain posters on this site really need to stop and reign in their nasty comments, they are only displaying their ignorance and their bigotry. Designer has many friends here; friends who will not hesitate to stand up for her and with her. Friends who proudly call her 'sister'.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Designer is older than many posters here, she has experienced a world others have only read about. As a child she lived through the great depression then as a teenager, the second world war. As a young woman she experienced the post war economic growth, the cold war and wars in parts of the world many people had never heard about. She has a wise and experienced head on her shoulder, she not only knows many things, she has experienced them.
> 
> Certain posters on this site really need to stop and reign in their nasty comments, they are only displaying their ignorance and their bigotry. Designer has many friends here; friends who will not hesitate to stand up for her and with her. Friends who proudly call her 'sister'.


Thank you, Eve. Thoughtful and true.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Not blowing my own horn, just stating facts. One should realize that when stating facts that does not constitute an attack. I find it strange that someone that attempts to live by their core values and states that fact is blowing their horn in your opinion. I do not agree with Kenneth H. Blanchard  If you don't blow your own horn, someone else will use it as a spittoon.  I also believe that using capitalized, colored or bold written words are rarely affective. But, if you choose to blow your own horn, darling I could give a toot.


Blowing horns, spittoons, capitals, coloured, bold, and toot? Freud would have had a field day with your thought processes!!!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Designer is older than many posters here, she has experienced a world others have only read about. As a child she lived through the great depression then as a teenager, the second world war. As a young woman she experienced the post war economic growth, the cold war and wars in parts of the world many people had never heard about. She has a wise and experienced head on her shoulder, she not only knows many things, she has experienced them.
> 
> Certain posters on this site really need to stop and reign in their nasty comments, they are only displaying their ignorance and their bigotry. Designer has many friends here; friends who will not hesitate to stand up for her and with her. Friends who proudly call her 'sister'.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not blowing my own horn, just stating facts. One should realize that when stating facts that does not constitute an attack. I find it strange that someone that attempts to live by their core values and states that fact is blowing their horn in your opinion. I do not agree with Kenneth H. Blanchard  If you don't blow your own horn, someone else will use it as a spittoon.  I also believe that using capitalized, colored or bold written words are rarely affective. But, if you choose to blow your own horn, darling I could give a toot.


Time to examine your definition of "fact." I also question your ability to view your "core values" in the larger picture of identifying with Christianity.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Changing the subject for one quickie: why does Boehner think it's within his job description to invite Netanyahu to speak to Congress?? Another move to promote and provoke? And they blame the president for not wanting to work with Congress?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Changing the subject for one quickie: why does Boehner think it's within his job description to invite Netanyahu to speak to Congress?? Another move to promote and provoke? And they blame the president for not wanting to work with Congress?


Because my Evil Republicans are the only ones who will admit that Iran Nuke Program is an existential threat to Israel and they are the only ones who have the cojones to call those jihadists murderers determined to slaughter Jews worldwide. I cannot personally stand Boehner but I may be able to glance at his visage with some degree of ease since he had the courage to recognize Israel's right to exist.

Still love ya Lucy Big Nose.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Designer is older than many posters here, she has experienced a world others have only read about. As a child she lived through the great depression then as a teenager, the second world war. As a young woman she experienced the post war economic growth, the cold war and wars in parts of the world many people had never heard about. She has a wise and experienced head on her shoulder, she not only knows many things, she has experienced them.
> 
> Certain posters on this site really need to stop and reign in their nasty comments, they are only displaying their ignorance and their bigotry. Designer has many friends here; friends who will not hesitate to stand up for her and with her. Friends who proudly call her 'sister'.


* Thankyou.* You have no idea what you , my friends mean to me. You have supported me and I will never consider any of you other than best friends.

I don't think I would have stayed if it wasn't for you, and for the fact that I know what I think and what I mean. It is a first for me to be thought of as evil by people who have made no effort to accept the truth which has been said over and over. Anyway, I hope if needed I will support you the same way.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Because my Evil Republicans are the only ones who will admit that Iran Nuke Program is an existential threat to Israel and they are the only ones who have the cojones to call those jihadists murderers determined to slaughter Jews worldwide. I cannot personally stand Boehner but I may be able to glance at his visage with some degree of ease since he had the courage to recognize Israel's right to exist.
> 
> Still love ya Lucy Big Nose.


He's over-using his cojones just a bissel, nu?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Designer is older than many posters here, she has experienced a world others have only read about. As a child she lived through the great depression then as a teenager, the second world war. As a young woman she experienced the post war economic growth, the cold war and wars in parts of the world many people had never heard about. She has a wise and experienced head on her shoulder, she not only knows many things, she has experienced them.
> 
> Certain posters on this site really need to stop and reign in their nasty comments, they are only displaying their ignorance and their bigotry. Designer has many friends here; friends who will not hesitate to stand up for her and with her. Friends who proudly call her 'sister'.


Amen, Sister.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Blowing horns, spittoons, capitals, coloured, bold, and toot? Freud would have had a field day with your thought processes!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> * Thankyou.* You have no idea what you , my friends mean to me. You have supported me and I will never consider any of you other than best friends.
> 
> I don't think I would have stayed if it wasn't for you, and for the fact that I know what I think and what I mean. It is a first for me to be thought of as evil by people who have made no effort to accept the truth which has been said over and over. Anyway, I hope if needed I will support you the same way.


The fact that you are (I think) universally liked in real life must make it hard for you to simply let these idiots go. You keep trying to convince them of who you really are, but they're determined to treat you badly. You will never convince them of anything, and they will continue to frustrate you. Particularly LTL, who doesn't even realize how ridiculous she appears to others because she's too much in love (with herself) to see.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> He's over-using his cojones just a bissel, nu?


If that continues for 4 hours, he should see his physician.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not blowing my own horn, just stating facts. One should realize that when stating facts that does not constitute an attack. I find it strange that someone that attempts to live by their core values and states that fact is blowing their horn in your opinion. I do not agree with Kenneth H. Blanchard  If you don't blow your own horn, someone else will use it as a spittoon.  I also believe that using capitalized, colored or bold written words are rarely affective. But, if you choose to blow your own horn, darling I could give a toot.


What happened to your "chore" values? they were much more amusing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> He's over-using his cojones just a bissel, nu?


How do I love you?

Cojones is bait-tzeem (long a and e) in Hebrew - eggs!

No. The repugnant repubs are the only ones brave enough to call the jihadists what they are. The dems are pussyfooting around the whole situation. Let Netanyahu speak to Congress. O is not going to do anything for Israel and seems to be palling up with Iran now. Actually, politicians all stink. (How does one say stink in Hebrew or Yiddish?)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

He is being very careful, SQ. Not all of Islam are jihadists.
He did ask for funds for fighting ISIL.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> How do I love you?
> 
> Cojones is bait-tzeem (long a and e) in Hebrew - eggs!
> 
> No. The repugnant repubs are the only ones brave enough to call the jihadists what they are. The dems are pussyfooting around the whole situation. Let Netanyahu speak to Congress. O is not going to do anything for Israel and seems to be palling up with Iran now. Actually, politicians all stink. (How does one say stink in Hebrew or Yiddish?)


Just mixing languages. Something like mixing metaphors. I just don't happen to think that Boehner should be handling matters that don't belong within his purview. There are too many idiots there.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is some of the felting I have done. The hats are knitted to twice the size and I felted them in the top load washer -- I adjusted the settings and put tennis balls in mesh bags to help accelerate the felting process
> 
> I learned to felt on the
> Felting workshop; and did a lot - then we decided to move and that was the end of it.


Shirley
I love your photo and your handiwork. You look vital and happy and gorgeous!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> How do I love you?
> 
> Cojones is bait-tzeem (long a and e) in Hebrew - eggs!
> 
> No. The repugnant repubs are the only ones brave enough to call the jihadists what they are. The dems are pussyfooting around the whole situation. Let Netanyahu speak to Congress. O is not going to do anything for Israel and seems to be palling up with Iran now. Actually, politicians all stink. (How does one say stink in Hebrew or Yiddish?)


Farshtunken? I have no idea because I just looked it up. Maybe Purple will help me.
"Puzza" in Italian. I remember it because I used to get the word for "stink" mixed up with the word for "squash," which is "cucuzza."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Shirley
> I love your photo and your handiwork. You look vital and happy and gorgeous!


Thanks friend. I sure don't feel vital and gorgeous I am happy - I am starting to feel better and actually I am feeling better since yesterday. I think we have to decide to stick up for ourselves rather than accept untruths. Anyway, I appreciate your post. That was taken last summer.

Thanks again Cookie -


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Changing the subject for one quickie: why does Boehner think it's within his job description to invite Netanyahu to speak to Congress?? Another move to promote and provoke? And they blame the president for not wanting to work with Congress?


cookiequeen
since Congress looks sooooo bad, they are trying their dxxxxxxxxx to make the President look bad as well. Ain't working. No reason for the President to meet with someone who is someone-else's guest, is there. Remarkable how clean this administration has been in every respect. It tops everyone of its predecessors. Hard to follow such example.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If that continues for 4 hours, he should see his physician.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What happened to your "chore" values? they were much more amusing.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Indeed!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Farshtunken? I have no idea because I just looked it up. Maybe Purple will help me.
> "Puzza" in Italian. I remember it because I used to get the word for "stink" mixed up with the word for "squash," which is "cucuzza."


cookiequeen
smelly it means. As to SQM's remark re. President Obama not doing anything for Israel? Get real Lady, they have had their hands in my pockets since time memorial supported by EVERY President including Obama. And that's the truth. Check it out. If Netanyahu would not be such a War Monger, Peace may have come to Israel by now. Too bad that the decent Leaders Israel had are no longer.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> How do I love you?
> 
> Cojones is bait-tzeem (long a and e) in Hebrew - eggs!
> 
> No. The repugnant repubs are the only ones brave enough to call the jihadists what they are. The dems are pussyfooting around the whole situation. Let Netanyahu speak to Congress. O is not going to do anything for Israel and seems to be palling up with Iran now. Actually, politicians all stink. (How does one say stink in Hebrew or Yiddish?)


I'm more concerned about the relative silence of the Islam Leaders in the world let alone the pussyfooting of the dems!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Farshtunken? I have no idea because I just looked it up. Maybe Purple will help me.
> "Puzza" in Italian. I remember it because I used to get the word for "stink" mixed up with the word for "squash," which is "cucuzza."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Purple!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm more concerned about the relative silence of the Islam Leaders in the world let alone the pussyfooting of the dems!


Wombatnomore
most of the time long term gain comes with lots of patience. Punch me in the Nose and I react accordingly, keep talking to me and I shall not use force. Diplomacy that is called in refined terms. Not too much being used these days unfortunately. Come with guns drawn and you most likely will be the first victim.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is some of the felting I have done. The hats are knitted to twice the size and I felted them in the top load washer -- I adjusted the settings and put tennis balls in mesh bags to help accelerate the felting process
> 
> I learned to felt on the
> Felting workshop; and did a lot - then we decided to move and that was the end of it.


Shirley, I especially like your felted hats (and your slippers and your scarf)!  I'd love to knit a hat like that. I've started an infinity scarf to go with my new coat, but I'm afraid it'll be another ufo. I'm busy now, knitting for the babies. Its so much fun now that we know what they are. I have to pinch myself. I can't believe I'm going to finally have granddaughters!

(Sorry, Purl. I couldn't help myself. :XD: )


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks friend. I sure don't feel vital and gorgeous I am happy - I am starting to feel better and actually I am feeling better since yesterday. I think we have to decide to stick up for ourselves rather than accept untruths. Anyway, I appreciate your post. That was taken last summer.
> 
> Thanks again Cookie -


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. We see beauty!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. We see beauty!


How kind you all are!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, I especially like your felted hats (and your slippers and your scarf)!  I'd love to knit a hat like that. I've started an infinity scarf to go with my new coat, but I'm afraid it'll be another ufo. I'm busy now, knitting for the babies. Its so much fun now that we know what they are. I have to pinch myself. I can't believe I'm going to finally have granddaughters!
> 
> (Sorry, Purl. I couldn't help myself. :XD: )


YOu are welcome to say what you are feeling. that is what this group is about. I am following along with you and your family and I wish you all well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, I especially like your felted hats (and your slippers and your scarf)!  I'd love to knit a hat like that. I've started an infinity scarf to go with my new coat, but I'm afraid it'll be another ufo. I'm busy now, knitting for the babies. Its so much fun now that we know what they are. I have to pinch myself. I can't believe I'm going to finally have granddaughters!
> 
> (Sorry, Purl. I couldn't help myself. :XD: )


There are two workshops on the workshop section. One teaches how to make and felt hats and Chikkie taught how to make socks and slippers. I learned from both directly from the workshop. Lots of good info there.

#28 which gives detailed instructions for hats. I used it to make bowls, hats, flat hot pads etc. The second one #28

Chickkies felted slippers. I made big socks for cold winter days from her class. It is lots of fun rto do. YOu can boil the patterns too, but they have to be watched carefully.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Farshtunken? I have no idea because I just looked it up. Maybe Purple will help me.
> "Puzza" in Italian. I remember it because I used to get the word for "stink" mixed up with the word for "squash," which is "cucuzza."


I remembered farshtunken when I was in the bathroom. But my mom would say farshtunkena. Now why did it occur to me in the bathroom?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> YOu are welcome to say what you are feeling. that is what this group is about. I am following along with you and your family and I wish you all well.


Thanks, Shirley!
Purl and I have this little joke thing going on about my talking about the babies. She really wants grandbabies and kids me about bragging. Its all in jest. Dil went to the doctor this morning, all is well. I'm going to start helping out and watching Max next week, as it's getting difficult for her to chase him around. She gets out of breath and exhausted. I'll spend the mornings at their house and the afternoons at mine. Maybe I can keep both halfway decent while playing with Max.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> cookiequeen
> smelly it means. As to SQM's remark re. President Obama not doing anything for Israel? Get real Lady, they have had their hands in my pockets since time memorial supported by EVERY President including Obama. And that's the truth. Check it out. If Netanyahu would not be such a War Monger, Peace may have come to Israel by now. Too bad that the decent Leaders Israel had are no longer.


Too bad that Israel's neighbors have become a zillion times more belligerent since the decent Leaders have died.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> There are two workshops on the workshop section. One teaches how to make and felt hats and Chikkie taught how to make socks and slippers. I learned from both directly from the workshop. Lots of good info there.
> 
> #28 which gives detailed instructions for hats. I used it to make bowls, hats, flat hot pads etc. The second one #28
> 
> Chickkies felted slippers. I made big socks for cold winter days from her class. It is lots of fun rto do. YOu can boil the patterns too, but they have to be watched carefully.


I've never felted anything and I'd like to try it sometime. But my very favorite things to knit are baby things. I'm having lots of fun but I've got to knit four of everything. I'm working on sun suits that are really fun. Next I'm going to knit little dresses (not for the boys). There's a dress pattern on Ravelry, called the Lizzy Dress. Its so cute! I've never gotten to knit dresses before. There are so many super cute girl things, but I'll force myself to knit one girl thing, then one boy thing, repeat. I've got to be fair with the boys.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Too bad that Israel's neighbors have become a zillion times more belligerent since the decent Leaders have died.


It is written!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> cookiequeen
> smelly it means. As to SQM's remark re. President Obama not doing anything for Israel? Get real Lady, they have had their hands in my pockets since time memorial supported by EVERY President including Obama. And that's the truth. Check it out. If Netanyahu would not be such a War Monger, Peace may have come to Israel by now. Too bad that the decent Leaders Israel had are no longer.


------------------------------------------------------
I am very unsure how I feel about the posts here. I have followed the Israel situation since they first requested statehood. Pat was stationed between Israel and Palestine for a year with the United Nations (in l964) and spent a full year there. Since then we have watched the Israel situation very closely and have watched how the different leaders reacted. Before Israel was given the land for their country, the Palestinian were offered full citizenship - and at first it looked like they were going to accept in many cases. Then the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem decreed that every Jew be driven out of Israel and pushed into the sea. (I belief from Palestine or certainly one of the Arab States, declared that every israeli should be wiped off the face of the earth . The people who agreed with him and actually from what I remember some who didn't agree with him, followed his leadership. They were threatened with death if they accepted.

He placed Palestinians along the border and they attacked all the Israel settlers and killed many of them. Israel fought back. This has continued since then. At first Israel tried to arrange for talks but the bombings and attacks continued. Over and Over over the year they have been told by the Arabs that Palestine will never accept Israel as a state next to Palestine.

There have been excellent Israeli heads of state. One I admired very much was a very strong woman named Golda Meir. She stood up to the Palestinians and it was a very trouble area. Palestine has never varied from their position that Israelis will be driven into the sea and all killed.

Each time there is a new leader every once in awhile, some who tried to obtain peace and others who didn't.

Over the years the Jewish State has taken over more land - Few of those who remember what has gone on, can blame them. They are not going to accept the insults and attacks by the arabs. Netanyaho is one who believes that any agreement will have a negative effect on the State of Israel. The threats are still happening all the time.

I personally am a big fan of Israel. They have prospered and they have build a very strong, country. I have always felt that they really have no other alternative. If you have been told over and over and over that your country will be pushed into the sea and all its citizens killed, I think your reaction would not be very trusting about any promises made.

Israel is the center of the Jewish people in the world. and they have shed much blood defending it.

It is a place were Jews can live in their own country instead of being have to deal with anti Jewish places around the world.

I have been watching it since the countries inception. I just find that those who are most for the Palestian state, have not watched the situation there closely from the beginning.

I am a fan of their Prime Minister and I honor him for inviting the Jews of France to move there. They don't ever turn a Jew away - The Jews have suffered anti sematism for centuries. I have been in discussions with Jewish friends and I have heard the stories. I am torn as I think that we have a legitimate reason for wanting a Palestinian state - however I understand perfectly why Israel does not want a Palestinian state on their border.

I have to say that I personally believe he is doing what is necessary. There will never be a war where Israel is shoved into the sea , nor where his citizens are killed as long as there is a strong Government that wont give up their fight to keep Israel strong and a place for Jews to go if they wish. There have been attacks on the farmers on the border since the first year Israel was a State. Every leader has had to deal with the constant threads and the hate of the Palestinians and all the other arabs.

Just my opinion. Pat and I have been interested in Israel since before it became a state.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Designer for one of your most eloquent posts ever.

Israel is fine with a Palestinian State. We are just waiting for the Arab World to SAY that Israel has a right to exist. We are just asking for words. As soon as that occurs, may both sides prosper.

I also want to remind the readership that Israel has many Arabs and I don't hear that they are rushing over the borders.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Designer for one of your most eloquent posts ever.
> 
> Israel is fine with a Palestinian State. We are just waiting for the Arab World to SAY that Israel has a right to exist. We are just asking for words. As soon as that occurs, may both sides prosper.
> 
> I also want to remind the readership that Israel has many Arabs and I don't hear that they are rushing over the borders.


I neglected to mention that. I saw an hour long program about Arabs (former Palestinians) who live in Israel. They are treated as citizens and the ones who spoke said that it was the best thing they ever did. They have Jewish friends, are making a good living and have not been hassled for being Arabs by either Jews or other Arabs. I do think that they are not allowed to join the forces but I heard that might change in the near future. I am a fan of Israel. Most ( I am sure, not all) of people who were alive when the British left that area and Israel became a state, are inclined to agree with my take on it. Young people often have no idea what the history is with this area.

Another interesting historical part of the history of that area is the relationship and treatment by the British.

I would strongly recommend seeing the picture Exodus. It showed what happened when Jews tried to go to the area that later became Israel.

Another interesting thing which still horrifies me is that during the war a ship holding Jews who escaped from the European situation where Jews were being killed in the Death camps and were being taken to them to be killed,ask for permission to land as immigrants in the States -- they were turned away. Then they came to Canada and our Government turned them away. They ended up in the concentration camps in Europe and most were killed by the Nazi's.

We didn't know about that until long after the war. Anti Semitism was everywhere. I am so ashamed that my country would do that. It is not a good time in either of our countries' history. I still get sick when I hear of it.

School friends of mine came to school one day and a group of parents arrived in tears and took them home - I was in High school and I remember the tears. The families of my friends were killed in the holocaust. We knew nothing about what was happening until then. Mona and I took a walk -- her Grandparents, aunts uncle and their children all died in the camps. Her father tried to talk them into coming here with him and the family. They didn't believe it to be possible that they would be rounded up and killed. Soooo sad.

She an her high school sweetheart did very well in business and set up a program which donated millions of dollars to the Cardiac Surgery and care at the foothills hospital. She was my friend for many years. Pat had to have two valves replaced with bovine (cow) valves after suffering Heart failure after 3 heart attacks. The floor he was in was called the Mona Libin Heart floor - She was my friend. I always wonder what we would have thought if we had known that was in both of our futures. I still think of her so often and her Husband Al, who was also a school mate of mine too.

I take anti semetic posts and statements seriously. . Her whole family was wiped out. She and Al didn't have any children so they left their fortune to the Hospital and it built a whole new school and department including studying the use of Pig and Bovine heart valves. Pat got his 4 years ago and is doing exceptionally well. His cardiologist said he was a miracle. Mona died of a stroke about 6 years before Pat got his valves (45 days in the hospital in the department named after her.

We were not exceptionally close as at that time as the Jewish children went from our school to the Jewish School and they pretty well stayed with their Jewish friends. However , we used to have our lunch together and twice I was invited to her home for dinner. I even attended a service with her one Day. I remember the wonderful voice of the Kantor.
(Cantor?}.

Netanyaho is quite popular in Israel from what I hear.He doesn't suffer fools gladly. I agree that they don't mind a Palestinian State however I could understand it if they didn't want it to border Israel.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Too bad that Israel's neighbors have become a zillion times more belligerent since the decent Leaders have died.


SQM
perhaps it is an Echo of the present day Leader. He sure can stir up trouble in a Heartbeat. Sad is that People of both Nations are good People and want Peace but their Leaders wish otherwise. War is a Cash Cow.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Farshtunken? I have no idea because I just looked it up. Maybe Purple will help me.
> "Puzza" in Italian. I remember it because I used to get the word for "stink" mixed up with the word for "squash," which is "cucuzza."


Farshtunken it is!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> cookiequeen
> smelly it means. As to SQM's remark re. President Obama not doing anything for Israel? Get real Lady, they have had their hands in my pockets since time memorial supported by EVERY President including Obama. And that's the truth. Check it out. If Netanyahu would not be such a War Monger, Peace may have come to Israel by now. Too bad that the decent Leaders Israel had are no longer.


But even under the ones you call decent, there was no peace.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Purple!










*SHADDAP!!!*


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, I especially like your felted hats (and your slippers and your scarf)!  I'd love to knit a hat like that. I've started an infinity scarf to go with my new coat, but I'm afraid it'll be another ufo. I'm busy now, knitting for the babies. Its so much fun now that we know what they are. I have to pinch myself. I can't believe I'm going to finally have granddaughters!
> 
> (Sorry, Purl. I couldn't help myself. :XD: )


You have every right to crow. Enjoy the wait.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Shirley!
> Purl and I have this little joke thing going on about my talking about the babies. She really wants grandbabies and kids me about bragging. Its all in jest. Dil went to the doctor this morning, all is well. I'm going to start helping out and watching Max next week, as it's getting difficult for her to chase him around. She gets out of breath and exhausted. I'll spend the mornings at their house and the afternoons at mine. Maybe I can keep both halfway decent while playing with Max.


What happened to you? Were you kicked out of mother-in-law school? Or are you a dropout?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The fact that you are (I think) universally liked in real life must make it hard for you to simply let these idiots go. You keep trying to convince them of who you really are, but they're determined to treat you badly. You will never convince them of anything, and they will continue to frustrate you. Particularly LTL, who doesn't even realize how ridiculous she appears to others because she's too much in love (with herself) to see.


Thank you. I will likely leave it alone now. I know you are right but it is now written on these threads how they don't accept anything but their own opinions and truth doesn't matter. I feel much better so I am not going to worry about it any more. I was just so sick and felt so attacked. but I sure do feel better now. At least I said what I needed to say.

Thanks Purl -- I think you might have hit the nail on the head. YOu have been my #1 truth teller and I appreciate it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But even under the ones you call decent, there was no peace.


There will never be peace with Israel. I believe that absolutely. there have been leaders who thought they could cave in and offer alternatives. None were accepted. the answer was always. Leave Israel - we won't tolerate you here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> perhaps it is an Echo of the present day Leader. He sure can stir up trouble in a Heartbeat. Sad is that People of both Nations are good People and want Peace but their Leaders wish otherwise. War is a Cash Cow.


I don't buy that Huck. I hope you will take time to read both my posts. I have watched the situation since before Isreal became a State - (when the British held ship holding Jews off shore and many died. Watch exodus.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What happened to you? Were you kicked out of mother-in-law school? Or are you a dropout?


I never went! And actually when I think about it, I knew two of my dils before my sons did. We had mutual friendships before my sons even met them. One was a neighbor child from St Louis. She used to come over and hang out with me. I taught her to sew and cross stitch. She always had to watch her two year old brother, so I'd watch him so she could play with the other kids. She and my middle son started going steady and shared their first kiss. Then she moved away and we moved away. About ten years later, her mother had to come to Omaha on business, so the kids tagged along. The rest is history.

I met my youngest son's wife when she got a job at my best friend's restaurant. I'd helped my friend set up her restaurant and stayed through the opening. I liked my dil (and her mother) from the moment I met them. Then my son got a job at the restaurant and the rest is history. 

I swear, I had nothing to do with any of them getting together. Sheer coincidence! But we never had to go through that uncomfortable stage because we already knew each other.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> But even under the ones you call decent, there was no peace.


Poor Purl
true but at least they gave some hope and seemed working hard to achieve Peace. At present the term Peace seems to have been stricken from any negotiations.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> most of the time long term gain comes with lots of patience. Punch me in the Nose and I react accordingly, keep talking to me and I shall not use force. Diplomacy that is called in refined terms. Not too much being used these days unfortunately. Come with guns drawn and you most likely will be the first victim.


British PM David Cameron recently sent a letter to all mosques imploring the Imam's to denounce extremism and for them to share the global responsibility of mitigating the relevant risks. This drew a lot of criticism of course but the basis of the letter, IMO is fair enough:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/david-cameron-says-anyone-criticising-eric-pickles-letter-to-muslims-really-has-a-problem-9987397.html


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I remembered farshtunken when I was in the bathroom. But my mom would say farshtunkena. Now why did it occur to me in the bathroom?


Maybe the drain in the hand basin was trying to tell you something?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> *SHADDAP!!!*


Can't help it! Anyway, what's the matter with Purple? It's better than Wombat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> true but at least they gave some hope and seemed working hard to achieve Peace. At present the term Peace seems to have been stricken from any negotiations.


Probably because the people have given up expecting peace. Now they're only trying to keep from being destroyed entirely.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Can't help it! Anyway, what's the matter with Purple? It's better than Wombat. :mrgreen:


Fine. Knock yourself out.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234
> 
> For any poster on D & P, who you think may have offended you in some form or another, I apologize. Now get over it!


You could have left off that last sentence. It would have meant something.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234
> 
> For any poster on D & P, who you think may have offended you in some form or another, I apologize. Now get over it!


You can't apologize for others. They have to accept responsibility themselves.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234
> 
> For any poster on D & P, who you think may have offended you in some form or another, I apologize. Now get over it!


joeysomma
here you go. Your last sentence is offensive. Just trying to help you out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Probably because the people have given up expecting peace. Now they're only trying to keep from being destroyed entirely.


Poor Purl
what a sad existence they have. Netanyahu surely is trying to manipulate his election by making the Voters believe that he is a favorite of Washington. For getting several Billion of our Dollars yearly he should be crawling on his knees to thank us rather than trying to put our President in a poor light.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> what a sad existence they have. Netanyahu surely is trying to manipulate his election by making the Voters believe that he is a favorite of Washington. For getting several Billion of our Dollars yearly he should be crawling on his knees to thank us rather than trying to put our President in a poor light.


I think the Israelis are quite good about what is happening and go about their lives like regular people. It seems that Obama is trying to make an ally out of Iran. This could spell disaster for Israel. Boehner is the man with real power in the US not Obama. Netanyahu knows this and is going to deal with a sympathetic Power Person before he deals with Obama who seems to be posing himself to change things. Please let us not forget Rev. Wright.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234
> 
> For any poster on D & P, who you think may have offended you in some form or another, I apologize. Now get over it!


What a gracious apology. Did you copy and paste that, too?

And have you sent that same message to those on DP who are still carrying some grudge against Designer and never miss a chance to be insulting?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> what a sad existence they have. Netanyahu surely is trying to manipulate his election by making the Voters believe that he is a favorite of Washington. For getting several Billion of our Dollars yearly he should be crawling on his knees to thank us rather than trying to put our President in a poor light.


I'm afraid our President has put himself in a poor light by ignoring Paris. A lot of thought went into making that decision, I'm sure, and it was meant to send a signal to someone. The someone didn't include the leaders of Europe and Israel. So what signal was being sent, and who were the intended recipients?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think the Israelis are quite good about what is happening and go about their lives like regular people. It seems that Obama is trying to make an ally out of Iran. This could spell disaster for Israel. Boehner is the man with real power in the US not Obama. Netanyahu knows this and is going to deal with a sympathetic Power Person before he deals with Obama who seems to be posing himself to change things. Please let us not forget Rev. Wright.


Boehner is still a joke, because he believes he's running Congress instead of being run by it. But President Obama certainly is trying to connect with Iran, which bodes no good for Israel. And Rev. Wright is, after all, just another Christian; POTUS is not trying to cozy up to Christians, either.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Boehner is still a joke, because he believes he's running Congress instead of being run by it. But President Obama certainly is trying to connect with Iran, which bodes no good for Israel. And Rev. Wright is, after all, just another Christian; POTUS is not trying to cozy up to Christians, either.


So where do we stand - Obama is going off in a bad direction and Boehner is still a problem in other areas?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Boehner is still a joke, because he believes he's running Congress instead of being run by it. But President Obama certainly is trying to connect with Iran, which bodes no good for Israel. And Rev. Wright is, after all, just another Christian; POTUS is not trying to cozy up to Christians, either.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I don't think the leader of Israel will be impressed with Boehner considering the drunk he is. 
Boehnner should go to the Middle East ........and stay there.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234
> 
> For any poster on D & P, who you think may have offended you in some form or another, I apologize. Now get over it!


That is not an apology, it is an insult. You should be ashamed of yourself for writing such words. Were you not taught manners at school?

To anyone who has read the previous post from Joeysomma and may have been upset and hurt by her words, I am sorry. On behalf of joeysomma, a fellow poster on this site, I offer my deepest and sincere apologies for those unkind and necessary words. They were totally unnecessary and uncalled for. Please accept my apologies which I offer on her behalf. I know and understand that joeysomma, in her heart of hearts, is sincere in offering her apologies for any unkind words she may have spoken in the past but please understand that joeysomma does lack certain communication skills. She seems completely unable to express her apologies in a genuine manner without a sting in the tail. It is something that I am sure she is working through with her guidance counselor and hopefully we can look forward to any future apologies being expressed in a more genuine and caring way. Therefore, on behalf of joeysomma, I offer my sincere apologies to anyone she may have offended in the past. I hope you will accept her apologies in the spirit they were offered.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I think the Israelis are quite good about what is happening and go about their lives like regular people. It seems that Obama is trying to make an ally out of Iran. This could spell disaster for Israel. Boehner is the man with real power in the US not Obama. Netanyahu knows this and is going to deal with a sympathetic Power Person before he deals with Obama who seems to be posing himself to change things. Please let us not forget Rev. Wright.


SQM
Let us not forget who got voted in twice by a good margin. It is WE THE PEOPLE who should rule but unfortunately those in power in Congress now have forgotten who is their employer. I assure you that the majority of people are not in Netanyahu's corner. Particularly not now that he is snubbing the President who was elected to two terms. Rev. Wright? Who is he anyway? Want to hear all of the hatred that is spread from MANY Pulpits every Sunday? Go make the rounds and find out. Netanyahu knows that he is much disliked by his own People, his popularity rate is in the dumpster and that is why he is here, trying to look more important that he truly is. I sure hope he loses. As to Iran, I prefer Iran to be on diplomatic terms with us any time. Again it is the Iranian regime that is horrible, the people are good people and actually like us Americans very much. I hope they get a better life soon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I don't think the leader of Israel will be impressed with Boehner considering the drunk he is.
> Boehnner should go to the Middle East ........and stay there.


BrattyPatty
You got it Girl. Boehner sure shows more and more the signs of his partaking on a regular basis. His speech is no longer clear any time, the slur is a constant now. His Body breakdown shows in his walk as well, what a sloppy way of moving about. I guess he was voted in again as Speaker by his Peers because he is such a weak character now and just a Puppet. Frightening to think that he could become President. Yikes.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckle,

Unless you are Jewish you cannot understand what Israel means to us. People's opinions can be easily and quickly swayed as we have seen in the gay marriage movement. What is to stop our government from making great pals with Iran who hates Israel and Jews, and then turning against the American Jews? From my sources in Israel, Netanyahu's popularity is strong. Where are you getting your info from? Most Jews realize we have no real allies in this Christian Country. So I can spend my Sundays sorting socks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Huckle,
> 
> Unless you are Jewish you cannot understand what Israel means to us. People's opinions can be easily and quickly swayed as we have seen in the gay marriage movement. What is to stop our government from making great pals with Iran who hates Israel and Jews, and then turning against the American Jews? From my sources in Israel, Netanyahu's popularity is strong. Where are you getting your info from? Most Jews realize we have no real allies in this Christian Country. So I can spend my Sundays sorting socks.


She is Jewish.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is Jewish.


Brat - you shock me. Huckle is Jewish???? Berry is not a typical Jewish name.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Huckle,
> 
> Unless you are Jewish you cannot understand what Israel means to us. People's opinions can be easily and quickly swayed as we have seen in the gay marriage movement. What is to stop our government from making great pals with Iran who hates Israel and Jews, and then turning against the American Jews? From my sources in Israel, Netanyahu's popularity is strong. Where are you getting your info from? Most Jews realize we have no real allies in this Christian Country. So I can spend my Sundays sorting socks.


SQM
As to my Religion, I actually wanted that to be a mystery but Bratty spilled the Beans. That is o.k. Bratty. No harm done. I lay claim to very good knowledge of many Religions and actually live in a VERY Jewish Community. All of our conversations are lively. A Muslim Enclave is nearby and we all live in wonderful harmony. Christians have their houses of worship on every corner and periodically try to stir up trouble. While you are sorting Socks, I make visits to gain insight. 
N.B.: You should know better by now than to think that I can be swayed easily. Huckle


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Brat - you shock me. Huckle is Jewish???? Berry is not a typical Jewish name.


SQM
you have not noticed? I am not typical.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is Jewish.


BrattyPatty
I wanted to keep that under wraps, but coming from you, it is o.k.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like Our Brat spilled some wonderful Manischewitz beans. Never would have guessed. Actually I would have guessed - since you are multi-talented and smart. I now have to find a good Jewish welcoming song for you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Looks like Our Brat spilled some wonderful Manischewitz beans. Never would have guessed. Actually I would have guessed - since you are multi-talented and smart. I now have to find a good Jewish welcoming song for you.


SQM
find one I can play on many instruments.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks Designer for one of your most eloquent posts ever.
> 
> Israel is fine with a Palestinian State. We are just waiting for the Arab World to SAY that Israel has a right to exist. We are just asking for words. As soon as that occurs, may both sides prosper.
> 
> I also want to remind the readership that Israel has many Arabs and I don't hear that they are rushing over the borders.


I hope they will say it - I however doubt that they will ever say it.

I am not against a Palestinian State in anyway. I realize now and realized then that those who lived on the land given to Israel, had to either decide to live in Israel or to leave their homes. It was a sad situation. It was a barren desert when the land became Isreal. After the war and when the holocaust became common knowledge after much discussion the UN (I believe) decided that the Jews deserved a home of their own. They have been successful in turning a desert into abeautiful country, trees, grapes, nice buildings, a good economy etc. However they are always under attack and lately with misiles. They have an excellent well trained army and airforce. I would hope that a Palestinian state is allowed but I hope it won't be right next door to Israel.

I know that the US has helped them over and over. There are many Pro Israeli Americans. I don't know what the final answer will be but I am sure Israel will not give up their homeland. They will never be driven into the sea and all their people killed. That is their mindset. I think it is good that there are strong leaders who will not allow that to happen. It is a different view point than a lot of those who were not around when all the changes took place. They developed Kibutz which were farms and they changed the dessert into gardens with vegetables, fruit , trees, and over the years those kibutz became small cities which are thriving now. All during that time there were constant attacks by the arabs.

I hope that a Palestinian state will happen. But I am very pro Israel and always have been and always will be.

I hope you have found this interesting. The two of us have watched what has happened over the many years and some things have never changed.

Huck - I am not saying I am right, I am telling how I feel.
There are so many opinions out there about so many things that I just hope to show the side of the story that I know about -


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

This is for Huckle.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

One last thing about D and P. KC is now bringing up the workshops. She will never attend nor will she speak well of the workshops. I wondered who would be the first. Pretty small minded considering there are 61 workshops, some with up to two hundred students. I would hope she would never attend a workshop but it is pretty petty to imply that because she can't stand me, that she will not ever say a good thing about the workshops. She loses when she says that. There are between l500 and 2000 people from KP who have taken a class. I imagine all the others will avoid them too. However most have never taken a class and so they don't have any interest in taking them now. I just think that it is a pretty low thing to say. She I would imagine hopes they will fail so that I will fail. 

It aint going to happen.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Beware Shirley!

Your efforts on Denim are not aiding your cause. 

Stay away like most of us do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Beware Shirley!
> 
> Your efforts on Denim are not aiding your cause.
> 
> Stay away like most of us do.


Thanks it seems that there is no answer that is truthful. I think you are right.

I wan't to state that my own opinions about Israel are just an outsiders' opinion. I would never try to tell a Jew how to react or how to think or put myself in their shoes. I didn't realize Huck was Jewish. She has a much closer relationship than I will ever have.

I am heading out to walk with Pat. He will go around the track and I will meet him in the other direction. That way I don't slow him down and I only go as far as I feel I can. Works well. It is raining lightly right now but hopefully it will have stopped by the time we get to the track.

Will be gone most of the day -- likely a relief for all of you :shock: :shock:

Sorry to have caused all the drama. I guess you are never too old to accept what can't be changed. I know you are all right, and I know you are my family and want to keep me from making it worse. I will listen to you all.

See you all tonight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> One last thing about D and P. KC is now bringing up the workshops. She will never attend nor will she speak well of the workshops. I wondered who would be the first. Pretty small minded considering there are 61 workshops, some with up to two hundred students. I would hope she would never attend a workshop but it is pretty petty to imply that because she can't stand me, that she will not ever say a good thing about the workshops. She loses when she says that. There are between l500 and 2000 people from KP who have taken a class. I imagine all the others will avoid them too. However most have never taken a class and so they don't have any interest in taking them now. I just think that it is a pretty low thing to say. She I would imagine hopes they will fail so that I will fail.
> 
> It aint going to happen.


Designer1234
why worry about those little people. They are less than a drop in a Bucket. A Bucket the size of a Water Tower.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> This is for Huckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> So where do we stand - Obama is going off in a bad direction and Boehner is still a problem in other areas?


I think that's exactly where we stand. Give me a couple of weeks, and I'll be wrong again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I don't think the leader of Israel will be impressed with Boehner considering the drunk he is.
> Boehnner should go to the Middle East ........and stay there.


Don't they have enough problems there already? But he should go somewhere and stay there. Iran?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> That is not an apology, it is an insult. You should be ashamed of yourself for writing such words. Were you not taught manners at school?
> 
> To anyone who has read the previous post from Joeysomma and may have been upset and hurt by her words, I am sorry. On behalf of joeysomma, a fellow poster on this site, I offer my deepest and sincere apologies for those unkind and necessary words. They were totally unnecessary and uncalled for. Please accept my apologies which I offer on her behalf. I know and understand that joeysomma, in her heart of hearts, is sincere in offering her apologies for any unkind words she may have spoken in the past but please understand that joeysomma does lack certain communication skills. She seems completely unable to express her apologies in a genuine manner without a sting in the tail. It is something that I am sure she is working through with her guidance counselor and hopefully we can look forward to any future apologies being expressed in a more genuine and caring way. Therefore, on behalf of joeysomma, I offer my sincere apologies to anyone she may have offended in the past. I hope you will accept her apologies in the spirit they were offered.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> This is for Huckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> One last thing about D and P. KC is now bringing up the workshops. She will never attend nor will she speak well of the workshops. I wondered who would be the first. Pretty small minded considering there are 61 workshops, some with up to two hundred students. I would hope she would never attend a workshop but it is pretty petty to imply that because she can't stand me, that she will not ever say a good thing about the workshops. She loses when she says that. There are between l500 and 2000 people from KP who have taken a class. I imagine all the others will avoid them too. However most have never taken a class and so they don't have any interest in taking them now. I just think that it is a pretty low thing to say. She I would imagine hopes they will fail so that I will fail.
> 
> It aint going to happen.


Were you seriously expecting niceness, or even sense, from KC? That would have been impossible.

I agree with SQM, just stay away from them. They don't see things the way most people, right or left, do.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Jeez, is that the best you could find?
> 
> How about
> 
> ...


I knew Purl would outdo me in your Coming Out Party. CQ - who has a Jewish soul - can you "bake" a cake for Huckle? Do not use lard. I will listen now.

I thought the music sad and strange. You will make a weird dj. Try something more festive for a Coming Out Party.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Looks like Our Brat spilled some wonderful Manischewitz beans. Never would have guessed. Actually I would have guessed - since you are multi-talented and smart. I now have to find a good Jewish welcoming song for you.


'Hava Nagila' is a great Jewish song to celebrate all things Jewish! I love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Folks, the fun is beginning with Bobby Jindal meeting with some religious freak (Cindy Jacobs) and her followers to start his campaign for 2016. She gets messages from God on Chips and Salsa as to what is going to happen and what she should do and also claims to be able to bring people back to life from the grave. Exactly the entertainment we are looking for, isn't it. The nuttier they get, the better we like it. Let's dance to that. I got the 'cordion ready. Will even uncover the Organ to play with a full Orchestra. Oh what fun it is to be with the nuts of right wing fame.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

She also says that she can raise the dead...should be some prayer meeting for Jindal.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Loved My Huckala's and Sumleby's post. Most amusing if it were not so scary and pathetic. Look how many looney tunes have taken over government in the course of history.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I knew Purl would outdo me in your Coming Out Party. CQ - who has a Jewish soul - can you "bake" a cake for Huckle? Do not use lard. I will listen now.
> 
> I thought the music sad and strange. You will make a weird dj. Try something more festive for a Coming Out Party.


Nous sommes tous des juifs
And I know how to make rugelach


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Nous sommes tous des juifs
> And I know how to make rugelach


Nu. Find a pic of the rugelach and post it for Huckle.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I knew Purl would outdo me in your Coming Out Party. CQ - who has a Jewish soul - can you "bake" a cake for Huckle? Do not use lard. I will listen now.
> 
> I thought the music sad and strange. You will make a weird dj. Try something more festive for a Coming Out Party.


I would make no dj at all. This just happened to be what the discussion brought up in me. It was sung around the time Israel was founded, and touched something in the hearts of most Jews. For festive songs you need to go to Chabad, and since I know that's a phony movement, I won't do it.

You're welcome to Harry Dean Stanton and Hava Nagila. Just leave me out of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, the fun is beginning with Bobby Jindal meeting with some religious freak (Cindy Jacobs) and her followers to start his campaign for 2016. She gets messages from God on Chips and Salsa as to what is going to happen and what she should do and also claims to be able to bring people back to life from the grave. Exactly the entertainment we are looking for, isn't it. The nuttier they get, the better we like it. Let's dance to that. I got the 'cordion ready. Will even uncover the Organ to play with a full Orchestra. Oh what fun it is to be with the nuts of right wing fame.


They sound like a great pair. Actually, she sounds great enough on her own.

Has she brought back anyone we've heard of?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They sound like a great pair. Actually, she sounds great enough on her own.
> 
> Has she brought back anyone we've heard of?


Elvis


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Nous sommes tous des juifs
> And I know how to make rugelach


I bet you make them with cream cheese - not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> That is not an apology, it is an insult. You should be ashamed of yourself for writing such words. Were you not taught manners at school?
> 
> To anyone who has read the previous post from Joeysomma and may have been upset and hurt by her words, I am sorry. On behalf of joeysomma, a fellow poster on this site, I offer my deepest and sincere apologies for those unkind and necessary words. They were totally unnecessary and uncalled for. Please accept my apologies which I offer on her behalf. I know and understand that joeysomma, in her heart of hearts, is sincere in offering her apologies for any unkind words she may have spoken in the past but please understand that joeysomma does lack certain communication skills. She seems completely unable to express her apologies in a genuine manner without a sting in the tail. It is something that I am sure she is working through with her guidance counselor and hopefully we can look forward to any future apologies being expressed in a more genuine and caring way. Therefore, on behalf of joeysomma, I offer my sincere apologies to anyone she may have offended in the past. I hope you will accept her apologies in the spirit they were offered.


How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her.


The ladies of D&P don't need Joey to speak for them, either.

Her "apology" was decidedly arrogant and inappropriately stated.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

> For any poster on D & P, who you think may have offended you in some form or another, I apologize. Now get over it!


First of all, a true apology is not conditioned by "if" there was offense - real or imagined. A true apology comes from one who accepts responsibility for their own, personal actions or words and acknowledges and respects others' feelings. True apologies are specific. True apologies include some form of the statement, "I was wrong."

Joey's last statement carries the true message she was trying to convey, which as far as I'm concerned, is okay. It's the first part of the message that is pretty messed up, and as you say, narcissistic.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


 You can blast anyone here you want to and each of them will be a far better human being than you are. How's about you toddle back to D&P and hang out with people like you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


Then why are you speaking for her? Your reply is also arrogant and judgmental. Take your own advice as it most definitely applies to you.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


Is that right? And joey doesn't need you to speak for her. You've contradicted yourself unmercifully! Oh mercy!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


takes one to know one. But sort of sounds how we feel about you. She in no way reaches your level - no one here does.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


She doesn't need you to speak for her either!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If it were just on Reality TV, I'd laugh. As it is, I'm less than amused.



Huckleberry said:


> Folks, the fun is beginning with Bobby Jindal meeting with some religious freak (Cindy Jacobs) and her followers to start his campaign for 2016. She gets messages from God on Chips and Salsa as to what is going to happen and what she should do and also claims to be able to bring people back to life from the grave. Exactly the entertainment we are looking for, isn't it. The nuttier they get, the better we like it. Let's dance to that. I got the 'cordion ready. Will even uncover the Organ to play with a full Orchestra. Oh what fun it is to be with the nuts of right wing fame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> First of all, a true apology is not conditioned by "if" there was offense - real or imagined. A true apology comes from one who accepts responsibility for their own, personal actions or words and acknowledges and respects others' feelings. True apologies are specific. True apologies include some form of the statement, "I was wrong."
> 
> Joey's last statement carries the true message she was trying to convey, which as far as I'm concerned, is okay. It's the first part of the message that is pretty messed up, and as you say, narcissistic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good manners lesson.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Count me in Sister.



EveMCooke said:


> Designer is older than many posters here, she has experienced a world others have only read about. As a child she lived through the great depression then as a teenager, the second world war. As a young woman she experienced the post war economic growth, the cold war and wars in parts of the world many people had never heard about. She has a wise and experienced head on her shoulder, she not only knows many things, she has experienced them.
> 
> Certain posters on this site really need to stop and reign in their nasty comments, they are only displaying their ignorance and their bigotry. Designer has many friends here; friends who will not hesitate to stand up for her and with her. Friends who proudly call her 'sister'.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought it odd too. I thought state visit would be arranged by the White House. I'm sure Boehner's action sent messages throughout the world.



cookiequeen said:


> Changing the subject for one quickie: why does Boehner think it's within his job description to invite Netanyahu to speak to Congress?? Another move to promote and provoke? And they blame the president for not wanting to work with Congress?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You give me great hope in the value of truth and friendship.



Designer1234 said:


> * Thankyou.* You have no idea what you , my friends mean to me. You have supported me and I will never consider any of you other than best friends.
> 
> I don't think I would have stayed if it wasn't for you, and for the fact that I know what I think and what I mean. It is a first for me to be thought of as evil by people who have made no effort to accept the truth which has been said over and over. Anyway, I hope if needed I will support you the same way.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If that continues for 4 hours, he should see his physician.


....or not. Film on YouTube.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Just mixing languages. Something like mixing metaphors. I just don't happen to think that Boehner should be handling matters that don't belong within his purview. There are too many idiots there.


Yeah, wouldn't you think he'd find something else to do?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> There are two workshops on the workshop section. One teaches how to make and felt hats and Chikkie taught how to make socks and slippers. I learned from both directly from the workshop. Lots of good info there.
> 
> #28 which gives detailed instructions for hats. I used it to make bowls, hats, flat hot pads etc. The second one #28
> 
> Chickkies felted slippers. I made big socks for cold winter days from her class. It is lots of fun rto do. YOu can boil the patterns too, but they have to be watched carefully.


Thanks for the tips, Shirley. I've started on a simple sweater (sm adult) for DGD. Looking for workshop for me. Open or closed workshop? Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Shirley!
> Purl and I have this little joke thing going on about my talking about the babies. She really wants grandbabies and kids me about bragging. Its all in jest. Dil went to the doctor this morning, all is well. I'm going to start helping out and watching Max next week, as it's getting difficult for her to chase him around. She gets out of breath and exhausted. I'll spend the mornings at their house and the afternoons at mine. Maybe I can keep both halfway decent while playing with Max.


I envy your energy, but your inspiration is great.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've never felted anything and I'd like to try it sometime. But my very favorite things to knit are baby things. I'm having lots of fun but I've got to knit four of everything. I'm working on sun suits that are really fun. Next I'm going to knit little dresses (not for the boys). There's a dress pattern on Ravelry, called the Lizzy Dress. Its so cute! I've never gotten to knit dresses before. There are so many super cute girl things, but I'll force myself to knit one girl thing, then one boy thing, repeat. I've got to be fair with the boys.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Remember stuffed toys for all...and all different...teddy bear, turtle, doll, truck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> I am very unsure how I feel about the posts here. I have followed the Israel situation since they first requested statehood. Pat was stationed between Israel and Palestine for a year with the United Nations (in l964) and spent a full year there. Since then we have watched the Israel situation very closely and have watched how the different leaders reacted. Before Israel was given the land for their country, the Palestinian were offered full citizenship - and at first it looked like they were going to accept in many cases. Then the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem decreed that every Jew be driven out of Israel and pushed into the sea. (I belief from Palestine or certainly one of the Arab States, declared that every israeli should be wiped off the face of the earth . The people who agreed with him and actually from what I remember some who didn't agree with him, followed his leadership. They were threatened with death if they accepted.
> 
> He placed Palestinians along the border and they attacked all the Israel settlers and killed many of them. Israel fought back. This has continued since then. At first Israel tried to arrange for talks but the bombings and attacks continued. Over and Over over the year they have been told by the Arabs that Palestine will never accept Israel as a state next to Palestine.
> ...


Your thoughts parallel mine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. Your personal experiences make history meaningful to those who have no idea, and a reminder to those that do.



Designer1234 said:


> I neglected to mention that. I saw an hour long program about Arabs (former Palestinians) who live in Israel. They are treated as citizens and the ones who spoke said that it was the best thing they ever did. They have Jewish friends, are making a good living and have not been hassled for being Arabs by either Jews or other Arabs. I do think that they are not allowed to join the forces but I heard that might change in the near future. I am a fan of Israel. Most ( I am sure, not all) of people who were alive when the British left that area and Israel became a state, are inclined to agree with my take on it. Young people often have no idea what the history is with this area.
> 
> Another interesting historical part of the history of that area is the relationship and treatment by the British.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


lovethelake
thank you for pointing out that you are lacking too many things to list. Have a good weekend.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Designer1234
> 
> For any poster on D & P, who you think may have offended you in some form or another, I apologize. Now get over it!


Hardly a generous, heartfelt apology.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I thought it odd too. I thought state visit would be arranged by the White House. I'm sure Boehner's action sent messages throughout the world.


damemary
just think how Netanyahu treats people who are not in his corner. When you are eating at my table, you are expected to have good manners and he has been eating at ours and this is the thanks we get? Snubbing President Obama is spitting in the People's face. Wonder what he does to the Palestinians we do not get wind of. When you treat friends like foes, imagine how enemies are treated.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> How arrogant. She does not need you to speak for her. Your comment not only was arrogant but judgmental. You made yourself judge and jury without any justification or right. Maybe you should consider and get help for what I consider your lack of decorum, lack of manners and possible sociopathic narcissism which appears to be your M.O.


Talking to yourself again? It's not just a bad habit; it shows off your lack of manners and ... sociopathic narcissism.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Talking to yourself again? It's not just a bad habit; it shows off your lack of manners and ... sociopathic narcissism.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

So Boehner has taken the right's war on the president to the extreme. Why am I not surprised. His tantrum over Obama not kowtowing to the new Republican majority brings shame to the country.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think she should make an infinity scarf. I made several, light and lacy, with worsted. If it's just kind of cold, I leave it in two loops but when it's really cold, I loop it three times around my neck. It's amazing how warm they are, so much more so, than a regular scarf, wrapped around. I can even pull it up over my ears if I've forgotten my hat. I love them!


==============
Designer here -- infinity scarves.

I keep forgetting to mention a question I have about infinity scarves. How long do you makethem, and do you just sew the ends together after twising the scarf? Also how wide do you make them. There are some on ravelry but I still am wondering. I have a young friend who wears scarves all thetime and I want to make her a special one. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I envy your energy, but your inspiration is great.


I'm afraid I'll run short on energy, but you're right about the inspiration. Thanks!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> So Boehner has taken the right's war on the president to the extreme. Why am I not surprised. His tantrum over Obama not kowtowing to the new Republican majority brings shame to the country.


sumpleby
you see, Boehner thinks that visiting the Confession Booth makes everything o.k. again. What he forgets is that we the people do not forget nor forgive and it is we who count.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ladies = after reading my latest posts I see once again that I am having spell check problems. I have had this computer for three years and have had Mac tech people and spell check people try to stop the incorrect spelling. I also type very fast and as they suggested slow down my typing I think I slowed it down too much. I correct my posts each time but when I read them later there are lots of spelling mistakes and incorrect word. I know it is maddening to read. I don't like to turn it off as it seems to work some of the time and others not work at all. 

I am not the speller I used to be and I do apologize. S


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Remember stuffed toys for all...and all different...teddy bear, turtle, doll, truck.


I'd be willing to bet that I've knit more dinosaurs than anyone along with teddy bears, monkeys, giraffes and dragons. But now I get to knit girly things. :-D


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ==============
> Designer here -- infinity scarves.
> 
> I keep forgetting to mention a question I have about infinity scarves. How long do you makethem, and do you just sew the ends together after twising the scarf? Also how wide do you make them. There are some on ravelry but I still am wondering. I have a young friend who wears scarves all thetime and I want to make her a special one. Thanks for the information.


The ones I've knitted do not have a twist but you can twist them when you put them on if you wish. They're knit in the round, on 36" needles. You can make them as wide as you like. Mine are 8-10" wide, wider with worsted, narrower if I've used bulky. I like the worsted ones better, they're softer and snugglier. The one I've got on needles now is called "downtown cowl" by Kristie Becker. It is on ravelry. The other is a variation of one called "chill chaser snood" that someone posted on kp. I adjusted it for what I wanted. For worsted, I cast on 220 st. I love them!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Ladies = after reading my latest posts I see once again that I am having spell check problems. I have had this computer for three years and have had Mac tech people and spell check people try to stop the incorrect spelling. I also type very fast and as they suggested slow down my typing I think I slowed it down too much. I correct my posts each time but when I read them later there are lots of spelling mistakes and incorrect word. I know it is maddening to read. I don't like to turn it off as it seems to work some of the time and others not work at all.
> 
> I am not the speller I used to be and I do apologize. S


Ah, who cares?!? We know what you're saying. No apology necessary.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Probably because the people have given up expecting peace. Now they're only trying to keep from being destroyed entirely.


That is my opinion too Purl. They know that if they falter the State of Israel will disappear. Big thing to worry about. They cannot give an inch. Their country is small and they are surrounded by enemies. jmo.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Ladies = after reading my latest posts I see once again that I am having spell check problems. I have had this computer for three years and have had Mac tech people and spell check people try to stop the incorrect spelling. I also type very fast and as they suggested slow down my typing I think I slowed it down too much. I correct my posts each time but when I read them later there are lots of spelling mistakes and incorrect word. I know it is maddening to read. I don't like to turn it off as it seems to work some of the time and others not work at all.
> 
> I am not the speller I used to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is my opinion too Purl. They know that if they falter the State of Israel will disappear. Big thing to worry about. They cannot give an inch. Their country is small and they are surrounded by enemies. jmo.


Designer1234
Israel must remain and strong but a solution has to be found so that all people can live without conflict. I miss Perez, he knew the meaning of dignity.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> Israel must remain and strong but a solution has to be found so that all people can live without conflict. I miss Perez, he knew the meaning of dignity.


I agree but both sides need to want peace and show that they can be trusted. SQM put it well, all they really want is for the arabs to say they are willing to accept Israel but they never have and after the history, I personally doubt they ever will. Now that so much of the arabic people have been radicalized I doubt it even more.

I am not arguing with you Huck, I just don't think it is going to happen. Look what happened in Paris -- anti semetic killings by the terrorists. How can there be peace when all the countries surrounding you want you to disappear and they don't care what they have to do to accomplish that.

Just my own opinion. I am not an expert but we have watched what has happened in Israel before it even became a state. I hope you are correct but I find it hard to believe.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO accepting Boehner's invitation to address both houses of Congress and dissing the President of USA puts Israel in a political struggle. No good will come of it for anyone. Israel is in danger of losing its best ally, USA.



Designer1234 said:


> I agree but both sides need to want peace and show that they can be trusted. SQM put it well, all they really want is for the arabs to say they are willing to accept Israel but they never have and after the history, I personally doubt they ever will. Now that so much of the arabic people have been radicalized I doubt it even more.
> 
> I am not arguing with you Huck, I just don't think it is going to happen. Look what happened in Paris -- anti semetic killings by the terrorists. How can there be peace when all the countries surrounding you want you to disappear and they don't care what they have to do to accomplish that.
> 
> Just my own opinion. I am not an expert but we have watched what has happened in Israel before it even became a state. I hope you are correct but I find it hard to believe.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is my opinion too Purl. They know that if they falter the State of Israel will disappear. Big thing to worry about. They cannot give an inch. Their country is small and they are surrounded by enemies. jmo.


It's not just your opinion; it's the opinion of a lot of people. Actually, I'm sure it's a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is my opinion too Purl. They know that if they falter the State of Israel will disappear. Big thing to worry about. They cannot give an inch. Their country is small and they are surrounded by enemies. jmo.


It's not just your opinion; it's the opinion of a lot of people. Actually, I'm sure it's a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree but both sides need to want peace and show that they can be trusted. SQM put it well, all they really want is for the arabs to say they are willing to accept Israel but they never have and after the history, I personally doubt they ever will. Now that so much of the arabic people have been radicalized I doubt it even more.
> 
> I am not arguing with you Huck, I just don't think it is going to happen. Look what happened in Paris -- anti semetic killings by the terrorists. How can there be peace when all the countries surrounding you want you to disappear and they don't care what they have to do to accomplish that.
> 
> Just my own opinion. I am not an expert but we have watched what has happened in Israel before it even became a state. I hope you are correct but I find it hard to believe.


In all truth, I have to admit that not all of Israel's neighbors want it gone. Jordan has had peace with Israel for years, and I believe both countries are benefiting from it. Egypt, at least under Mubarak, also had a kind of peace with Israel, and still does, though it's much more fragile.

Anti-Semitism existed long before Israel and will probably never disappear. The Arabs can't be blamed for its existence, only for what they do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> Israel must remain and strong but a solution has to be found so that all people can live without conflict. I miss Perez, he knew the meaning of dignity.


And Rabin, killed by one of his own countrymen.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> takes one to know one. But sort of sounds how we feel about you. She in no way reaches your level - no one here does.


You really should have finish the childish chant..........

Takes one to know one and you know them all.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

This message is for Wombat and other Aussies on KP.

I have just noticed the time, it is 10.47pm on Sunday 25th January, which means it is already Australia Day over in the Eastern States...... so, let me be the first to say "Happy Australia Day everyone".

I thought you might like to listen to one of our better loved hymns.






As it is now summer our main religious services will not commence until the end of April when the weather is cooler, so I will just post a few links to some scenes from our religious services






Just remember when you are watching this one, they are playing football, a game. It is not an all in tag team wrestling match. Also remember, if this is how we play a game of football imagine what would happen to the enemy on a battle field when the boys get really serious.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> This message is for Wombat and other Aussies on KP.
> 
> I have just noticed the time, it is 10.47pm on Sunday 25th January, which means it is already Australia Day over in the Eastern States...... so, let me be the first to say "Happy Australia Day everyone".
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And Rabin, killed by one of his own countrymen.


Poor Purl
he was a very decent and diplomatic Man.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> This message is for Wombat and other Aussies on KP.
> 
> I have just noticed the time, it is 10.47pm on Sunday 25th January, which means it is already Australia Day over in the Eastern States...... so, let me be the first to say "Happy Australia Day everyone".
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> he was a very decent and diplomatic Man.


And yet peace escaped him, too.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You really should have finish the childish chant..........
> 
> Takes one to know one and you know them all.


Remember you are Christian and that you are baiting an older woman. Think about that in your pew today.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Remember you are Christian and that you are baiting an older woman. Think about that in your pew today.


If someone is perfect (as she seems to think she is), she has nothing to confess. I don't think I've ever come across anyone so determined not to grow up and change.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Why is change so important? Desisting is more relevant in this case.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Remember you are Christian and that you are baiting an older woman. Think about that in your pew today.


With repentance, comes forgiveness. I don't see any repentance. She just keeps it going.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> In all truth, I have to admit that not all of Israel's neighbors want it gone. Jordan has had peace with Israel for years, and I believe both countries are benefiting from it. Egypt, at least under Mubarak, also had a kind of peace with Israel, and still does, though it's much more fragile.
> 
> Anti-Semitism existed long before Israel and will probably never disappear. The Arabs can't be blamed for its existence, only for what they do.


I would be very very happy to be wrong about this. Yes Jordan has a good relationship -- Egypt I am not at all sure about. I also agree about Anti-Semitism - the world, for some unkown reason is full of anti semitism. I believe that Israel is a place where it DOESN'T exist. They will not give it up easily -- if they do they are lost.

I am not trying to convince any Jews that I am right and they are wrong. It is just my opinion, and I would love to be shown by actions that I am wrong. I just don't believe it.

I remember in the Park in Mesa where we stayed ll winters. I was great friends with a Jewish Woman - most werent aware that she was Jewish as her husband had become a jew and their name was Campbell.

We had wonderful discussions where we solved the problems of the world.

We got into anti-semitism quite deeply and she said.

"The difference between your life and mine, Shirley is that you feel safe because you have no reason not to.

I, as a Jew am well aware that there are many who wish me dead - those who hate Jews. Anti semitism is alive and thriving." She told me of some anti-semitic things that happened in her life before she became Sally Campbell and it was horrendous. I never forgot that. When I think of others, (First Nations, Black, Jews' I am petty enough to be glad that I have not had that hanging over me my whole life.

I am sure her exeriences were not everyone's experience. But I still remember every day of my life my friend who found out shortly after the war that her WHOLE family had died in the camps (if I remember correctly it was Auswhich.} I would be ashamed of myself if I had not had a feeling of horror.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

To my 'down under friends! I wish you a wonderful Australia Day from this 'Up over' Canadian.

By the way - my dil is going to be flyng Air Canada from Vancouver to Sydney and Melbourne regularly, as well as Bejing and Shanghai and HOngkong. I imagine my family will visit all those places in the next few years.

She just transferred to Vancouver from Calgary so that is good that she is now flying the eastern routes. What a lot of places they have visited. It has made a huge difference to us too as we have been many places we never would have been able to afford because my son is with Air Canada and even now that he is retired we still get Parents Privileges. 

TTYAL


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And yet peace escaped him, too.


Poor Purl
unfortunately yes but he never gave up working in that direction. He made no new Enemies simply tried to reduce the number of old ones. Fine Man.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You really should have finish the childish chant..........
> 
> Takes one to know one and you know them all.


Please for everyone's sake, put a lid on it already.....enough is enough, and in this case more than enough. You are like a broken record.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I forgot who wrote my second favorite post of all time -

"Shaddup and get out of here."

Which one of us wrote that?


Our Cindy wrote:
Please for everyone's sake, put a lid on it already.....enough is enough, and in this case more than enough. You are like a broken record.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You really should have finish the childish chant..........
> 
> Takes one to know one and you know them all.


lovethelake
go take your boredom elsewhere.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You really should have finish the childish chant..........
> 
> Takes one to know one and you know them all.


My dear, you are the child here, popping in periodically to demonstrate over and over again your scorn and---yes, your jealousy. If this is your idea of evangelizing, you haven't mastered it yet.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I forgot who wrote my second favorite post of all time -
> 
> "Shaddup and get out of here."
> 
> ...


Shaddup came from DGreen, if I remember correctly.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Shaddup came from DGreen, if I remember correctly.


I believe I said that to Farmwoman, who popped in to chastise us for being bad then hightailed outa here.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why is change so important? Desisting is more relevant in this case.


It's the growing up that would be important, but not for the Peter Pan girl, I guess. You're right, just desisting would make a very big difference. She seems unable to control her nastiness to certain people, even though she never loses her temper, according to her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I believe I said that to Farmwoman, who popped in to chastise us for being bad then hightailed outa here.


Who else has an all-time, favorite post?

This will be tonight's entertainment as the Northeast hunkers down for a hit on the chin via snowstorm.

Every poster will get 3/4th of a point.

My first favorite is Cheryl Holland, Murderess.

What are our readers' favorite posts? 3/4 point only for tonight!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I would be very very happy to be wrong about this. Yes Jordan has a good relationship -- Egypt I am not at all sure about. I also agree about Anti-Semitism - the world, for some unkown reason is full of anti semitism. I believe that Israel is a place where it DOESN'T exist. They will not give it up easily -- if they do they are lost.
> 
> I am not trying to convince any Jews that I am right and they are wrong. It is just my opinion, and I would love to be shown by actions that I am wrong. I just don't believe it.
> 
> ...


You mustn't change a hair, Shirley. You have a very large, very warm heart (though sometimes it gives you trouble). I was just trying to be fair to some Middle East countries that can tolerate the existence of Israel. I think Jordan prefers it because the Palestinians, who are ethnically the same as the Jordanians, gave Jordan a lot of trouble when Jordan had the West Bank.

As for the anti-Semitism your friend had to deal with (and her solution was an elegant one), that would depend on where one lives. I've lived in New York my entire life, and the Jewish population here is large enough that there's no need to feel alone. But I know that in some other parts of the country, it must be hard to relax.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I forgot who wrote my second favorite post of all time -
> 
> "Shaddup and get out of here."
> 
> ...


Wasn't that DGreen?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> he was a very decent and diplomatic Man.


He was a very fine man. One of the best.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> This message is for Wombat and other Aussies on KP.
> 
> I have just noticed the time, it is 10.47pm on Sunday 25th January, which means it is already Australia Day over in the Eastern States...... so, let me be the first to say "Happy Australia Day everyone".
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You really should have finish the childish chant..........
> 
> Takes one to know one and you know them all.


Designer is way above your league LTL and you just can't stand it can you? Why else do you feel the need to needle and cajole her like a seven year old?

When Designer expresses her feelings she does it from a good place, trying to understand what motivates the hatred and putridness illustrated by individuals such as yourself.

Of course it's up to you to continue to embarrassing yourself but make no mistake, your puerile utterances will be met with strident objection EVERY TIME.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> Remember you are Christian and that you are baiting an older woman. Think about that in your pew today.


She "says" she is a Christian.....actions speak louder than words. Her actions do not translate to Christian behavior.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Happy Australia Day to all our dear Aussie friends.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> My dear, you are the child here, popping in periodically to demonstrate over and over again your scorn and---yes, your jealousy. If this is your idea of evangelizing, you haven't mastered it yet.


No, I believe that you are arrogant to think that you are important enough for me to waste time around my computer waiting for a childish retort. So I only have time to what you consider popping in.

Again, there is absolutely nothing to be jealous about. And I don't evangelize. Even if I did, I do not have enough strength to go to venture into your 'dark side'. Some darkness is like a black hole and nothing can escape from it. All it does is engulfs all light and energy around it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

HI Lakes,

Try to be pleasant. It is a very stormy day here and your bluster does not help.

Smile and say something nice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No, I believe that you are arrogant to think that you are important enough for me to waste time around my computer waiting for a childish retort. So I only have time to what you consider popping in.
> 
> Again, there is absolutely nothing to be jealous about. And I don't evangelize. Even if I did, I do not have enough strength to go to venture into your 'dark side'. Some darkness is like a black hole and nothing can escape from it. All it does is engulfs all light and energy around it.


Saith the DramaQueen to the CookieQueen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> HI Lakes,
> 
> Try to be pleasant. It is a very stormy day here and your bluster does not help.
> 
> Smile and say something nice.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No, I believe that you are arrogant to think that you are important enough for me to waste time around my computer waiting for a childish retort. So I only have time to what you consider popping in.
> 
> Again, there is absolutely nothing to be jealous about. And I don't evangelize. Even if I did, I do not have enough strength to go to venture into your 'dark side'. Some darkness is like a black hole and nothing can escape from it. All it does is engulfs all light and energy around it.


Your actions and words are your presentation of your Christianity here. When will you begin to realize that when you identify yourself on a public forum as a Christian and then come to this thread with your derision and snark, you don't paint a pretty picture? Almost everything you accuse others of is something you are guilty of. And if your time is so precious to you, unwatch the thread so you won't be tempted to do whatever it is you think you're doing here---unless, of course, you read the thread to become informed and witness the banter of some intelligent, well-adjusted people.
End of epistle


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No, I believe that you are arrogant to think that you are important enough for me to waste time around my computer waiting for a childish retort. So I only have time to what you consider popping in.
> 
> Again, there is absolutely nothing to be jealous about. And I don't evangelize. Even if I did, I do not have enough strength to go to venture into your 'dark side'. Some darkness is like a black hole and nothing can escape from it. All it does is engulfs all light and energy around it.


You're the "black hole" and if you didn't 'pop in' all the time the rest of us may be able to climb out of it!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> Your actions and words are your presentation of your Christianity here. When will you begin to realize that when you identify yourself on a public forum as a Christian and then come to this thread with your derision and snark, you don't paint a pretty picture? Almost everything you accuse others of is something you are guilty of. And if your time is so precious to you, unwatch the thread so you won't be tempted to do whatever it is you think you're doing here---unless, of course, you read the thread to become informed and witness the banter of some intelligent, well-adjusted people.
> End of epistle


cookiequeen
Amen.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Your actions and words are your presentation of your Christianity here. When will you begin to realize that when you identify yourself on a public forum as a Christian and then come to this thread with your derision and snark, you don't paint a pretty picture? Almost everything you accuse others of is something you are guilty of. And if your time is so precious to you, unwatch the thread so you won't be tempted to do whatever it is you think you're doing here---unless, of course, you read the thread to become informed and witness the banter of some intelligent, well-adjusted people.
> End of epistle


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Your actions and words are your presentation of your Christianity here. When will you begin to realize that when you identify yourself on a public forum as a Christian and then come to this thread with your derision and snark, you don't paint a pretty picture? Almost everything you accuse others of is something you are guilty of. And if your time is so precious to you, unwatch the thread so you won't be tempted to do whatever it is you think you're doing here---unless, of course, you read the thread to become informed and witness the banter of some intelligent, well-adjusted people.
> End of epistle


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> cookiequeen
> Amen.


"Aw-main" you mean


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Your actions and words are your presentation of your Christianity here. When will you begin to realize that when you identify yourself on a public forum as a Christian and then come to this thread with your derision and snark, you don't paint a pretty picture? Almost everything you accuse others of is something you are guilty of. And if your time is so precious to you, unwatch the thread so you won't be tempted to do whatever it is you think you're doing here---unless, of course, you read the thread to become informed and witness the banter of some intelligent, well-adjusted people.
> End of epistle


Hilarious. Talk about snarky comments. Love how you use Christianity to be a weapon not a way of life.

Can't wait for Bebe's address to Congress. At least with the Republican majority he will be welcomed as a friend and not dismissed and ignored like the president has done over and over again.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Well things look like they may heat up in Oz, or I hope they will. Did you see the clown act by our beloved PM, Tony Rabbit. He made a 'captain's choice' and made the Duke of Edinborough' a Knight of the Order of Australia. Mr Rabbit reintroduced those knighthoods last year - he said they were to honour Australians. What does he do, he awards one of the first to the head of a foreign monarchy. Even his own party is speaking out about it. He did not consult any of his colleagues, his party, his cabinet or caucus. I just hope that the rumblings in the Liberal Party ranks is strong enough and a challenge to his leadership is mounted. Perhaps someone is gathering the numbers behind closed doors. We all know Mr Rabbit is a sworn monarchist but he has gone overboard, hopefully he will be gone soon and hopefully he might even take Joe Hockey with him.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Well things look like they may heat up in Oz, or I hope they will. Did you see the clown act by our beloved PM, Tony Rabbit. He made a 'captain's choice' and made the Duke of Edinborough' a Knight of the Order of Australia. Mr Rabbit reintroduced those knighthoods last year - he said they were to honour Australians. What does he do, he awards one of the first to the head of a foreign monarchy. Even his own party is speaking out about it. He did not consult any of his colleagues, his party, his cabinet or caucus. I just hope that the rumblings in the Liberal Party ranks is strong enough and a challenge to his leadership is mounted. Perhaps someone is gathering the numbers behind closed doors. We all know Mr Rabbit is a sworn monarchist but he has gone overboard, hopefully he will be gone soon and hopefully he might even take Joe Hockey with him.


OMG! I think he's just about done with his Prime Ministership! Bring on Julie Bishop I say.

I cannot for the life of me understand why he chose the Duke of Edinborough of all people, British or not. The man has been a philanderer and an embarrassment to the monarchy for years. I just wonder what Abbot's agenda is. It would have to be purely personal wouldn't it?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Talk about snarky comments. Love how you use Christianity to be a weapon not a way of life./quote]
> 
> And I love how you use Christianity when it suits you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> OMG! I think he's just about done with his Prime Ministership! Bring on Julie Bishop I say.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me understand why he chose the Duke of Edinborough of all people, British or not. The man has been a philanderer and an embarrassment to the monarchy for years. I just wonder what Abbot's agenda is. It would have to be purely personal wouldn't it?


I reckon it would be purely personal. Methinks he is chasing a British Knighthood for himself, perhaps the Order of the Garter. That is OK as long as the garter is a very tight one and they put it around his thick neck. Wonder how his 'captain's choice' will go over with the Queensland electors who are voting on Saturday.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Well things look like they may heat up in Oz, or I hope they will. Did you see the clown act by our beloved PM, Tony Rabbit. He made a 'captain's choice' and made the Duke of Edinborough' a Knight of the Order of Australia. Mr Rabbit reintroduced those knighthoods last year - he said they were to honour Australians. What does he do, he awards one of the first to the head of a foreign monarchy. Even his own party is speaking out about it. He did not consult any of his colleagues, his party, his cabinet or caucus. I just hope that the rumblings in the Liberal Party ranks is strong enough and a challenge to his leadership is mounted. Perhaps someone is gathering the numbers behind closed doors. We all know Mr Rabbit is a sworn monarchist but he has gone overboard, hopefully he will be gone soon and hopefully he might even take Joe Hockey with him.


Why do you guys support those Ingrates with your tax dollars? Useless parasites who cannot even put on a good show anymore.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious. Talk about snarky comments. Love how you use Christianity to be a weapon not a way of life./quote]
> ...


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Why do you guys support those Ingrates with your tax dollars? Useless parasites who cannot even put on a good show anymore.


Thankfully it is *not the Aussie dollar that supports the British Monarchy, it is the UK taxation dollar*. The only time we have to fork out for them is when they pay us a visit, which is not that often. That is why I referred to the Duke of Edinburgh as the head of 'foreign monarchy' as that is what it is. Actually he is not the head he only married to the head of a foreign monarchy.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Lucky you! Who is the idiot that is going to be titled or whatever?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Lucky you! Who is the idiot that is going to be titled or whatever?


The two new knights. Angus Houston and Prince Philip awarded Knight of the Order of Australia

Angus Houston is our former Defence Force chief. He was responsible for overseeing the air disaster in the Ukraine and the missing airliner that went down in the Indian Ocean, and still has not been found. He was in charge of our defence forces. He has had a highly successful military career in the air force and is highly decorated. He is extremely well liked in Australia.

Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh, is married to Queen Elizabeth 11. He is the son of Princess Alice, who was a great-granddaughter of Queen Victoria, so he is related to the queen. His father was Prince Andrew of Greece.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Talk about snarky comments. Love how you use Christianity to be a weapon not a way of life.
> 
> Can't wait for Bebe's address to Congress. At least with the Republican majority he will be welcomed as a friend and not dismissed and ignored like the president has done over and over again.


lovethelake
you are now exposing yourself to the umptiest degree. Read the reactions around the World to Boehners misstep and perhaps a little sense will get into your head. If it was not for our Billions going to Israel, Netanyahu would be a nobody. I want my money back and feed and house my People who have fallen on hard times. At the same time I want the people of Israel and Palestine have a safe existence and War Mongers like Netanyahu put out to pasture. He thrives on conflict. When there isn't any, he will find a way to create it. How many more Enemies does Israel have since he took Office? The People of Israel deserve much better.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Lucky you! Who is the idiot that is going to be titled or whatever?


????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No, I believe that you are arrogant to think that you are important enough for me to waste time around my computer waiting for a childish retort. So I only have time to what you consider popping in.
> 
> Again, there is absolutely nothing to be jealous about. And I don't evangelize. Even if I did, I do not have enough strength to go to venture into your 'dark side'. Some darkness is like a black hole and nothing can escape from it. All it does is engulfs all light and energy around it.


Obviously, that's exactly what you do! Otherwise why would you bother to post here? If all you see is darkness here, then why bother to come here at all? I am sure there is a sunny pasture for you to hang out in with other bovines like yourself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obviously, that's exactly what you do! Otherwise why would you bother to post here? If all you see is darkness here, then why bother to come here at all? I am sure there is a sunny pasture for you to hang out in with other bovines like yourself.


BrattyPatty
top of the Morning. She loves to roam where she can stir up trouble. The Cream Cheese Brigade is too dull for her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> top of the Morning. She loves to roam where she can stir up trouble. The Cream Cheese Brigade is too dull for her.


Oh, give her a home where the buffalo roam, la la la.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you are now exposing yourself to the umptiest degree. Read the reactions around the World to Boehners misstep and perhaps a little sense will get into your head. If it was not for our Billions going to Israel, Netanyahu would be a nobody. I want my money back and feed and house my People who have fallen on hard times. At the same time I want the people of Israel and Palestine have a safe existence and War Mongers like Netanyahu put out to pasture. He thrives on conflict. When there isn't any, he will find a way to create it. How many more Enemies does Israel have since he took Office? The People of Israel deserve much better.


Large amounts of money have gone to Israel since the beginning, and each of their leaders was accepting of the help. It isn't just the current Leader.

I think I will withdraw from this conversation and agree to disagree with huck. I have stated my thoughts and I can't see me changing my mind. I just wish the best for Israel, and I agree with their policies- If someone attacks them they reciprocate. They are still a country after years of being attacked. If they had had too many very mild leaders I just wonder if they would still be the home of Jews around the world. As I said, I am not Jewish and don't pretend to know everything about Israel.

-------------------------------------------------------------

To change the subject!

How are you all doing in the storm? It sounds very dreadful and I hope everyone is safe and very very careful. 
I see on the Canadian Broadcasting Corp. that New York and New Jersey have escaped the worst part of the storm. It has been reduced to a 'winter storm'

It sounds as if north of you, up into the Maritime Provinces it is very bad.

There are warnings of a very very cold week on the Prairies and they are concerned about the upcoming weather there. Here on the Island it sounds as if it is going to be normal weather.

*The dreambird information thread is now open*.

here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-315092-1.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Large amounts of money have gone to Israel since the beginning, and each of their leaders was accepting of the help. It isn't just the current Leader.
> 
> I think I will withdraw from this conversation and agree to disagree with huck. I have stated my thoughts and I can't see me changing my mind. I just wish the best for Israel, and I agree with their policies- If someone attacks them they reciprocate. They are still a country after years of being attacked. If they had had too many very mild leaders I just wonder if they would still be the home of Jews around the world. As I said, I am not Jewish and don't pretend to know everything about Israel.
> 
> ...


The storm is over, and I'm stuck with a half-gallon of milk in the freezer. I hope it dies down as quickly for our friends in the midwest. A lot of businesses (including my doctor's office) are closed today, but it turned out they didn't have to be.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The storm is over, and I'm stuck with a half-gallon of milk in the freezer. I hope it dies down as quickly for our friends in the midwest. A lot of businesses (including my doctor's office) are closed today, but it turned out they didn't have to be.


The storm never really started. Why do humans buy milk and bread in potential emergencies? Why not caviar and champagne and think of them as staples?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obviously, that's exactly what you do! Otherwise why would you bother to post here? If all you see is darkness here, then why bother to come here at all? I am sure there is a sunny pasture for you to hang out in with other bovines like yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> The storm never really started. Why do humans buy milk and bread in potential emergencies? Why not caviar and champagne and think of them as staples?


...or Port and croissants? My personal favorite breakfast in bed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> The storm never really started. Why do humans buy milk and bread in potential emergencies? Why not caviar and champagne and think of them as staples?


If you're thinking of moving, why not go to a place that has better weather? Chicago is a great place, but . . . .


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Talk about snarky comments. Love how you use Christianity to be a weapon not a way of life.
> 
> Can't wait for Bebe's address to Congress. At least with the Republican majority he will be welcomed as a friend and not dismissed and ignored like the president has done over and over again.


I actually agree with you on one point: Christianity is a way of life, and you are not a good example as observed on this forum, o, ye of little faith.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> If you're thinking of moving, why not go to a place that has better weather? Chicago is a great place, but . . . .


I have family and life-long friends there. I am an old-age pensioner so I just sit out the winter like I am doing now. Plus the real estate is way more affordable than NYC which is out of this dimension. I don't want to move to a place where I do not know anyone. Are you suggesting I go south of the Mason-Dixie line?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have family and life-long friends there. I am an old-age pensioner so I just sit out the winter like I am doing now. Plus the real estate is way more affordable than NYC which is out of this dimension. I don't want to move to a place where I do not know anyone. Are you suggesting I go south of the Mason-Dixie line?


Heavens, no! There are other places.
I am likely to meet with you one day if you move to Chicago because I go to visit my brother periodically.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

That would be so wonderful. Where does he live? I would recognize you instantly by your Big Nose.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> That would be so wonderful. Where does he live? I would recognize you instantly by your Big Nose.


He lives right in the city. He used to live in Oak Park, but moved to an apt in the city when he met his partner.

Must get going now. Lucy's "brother" is having surgery today: teeth cleaning, "wart" removal, and hernia stitching. We lost our very first dog when we took her in to be spayed because she was allergic to the anesthesia, so everytime one of our dogs goes "under" I'm nervous.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool. I will keep you posted. Oak Park is great with all the Frank Lloyd Wright houses.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> He lives right in the city. He used to live in Oak Park, but moved to an apt in the city when he met his partner.
> 
> Must get going now. Lucy's "brother" is having surgery today: teeth cleaning, "wart" removal, and hernia stitching. We lost our very first dog when we took her in to be spayed because she was allergic to the anesthesia, so everytime one of our dogs goes "under" I'm nervous.


cookiequeen
just the term "under" can make anyone nervous. Good Luck with Hiro.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The storm is over, and I'm stuck with a half-gallon of milk in the freezer. I hope it dies down as quickly for our friends in the midwest. A lot of businesses (including my doctor's office) are closed today, but it turned out they didn't have to be.


We've had temps in the 50s and tomorrow it's going to be in the 60s. We used to have what you're getting. At least Max is able to play outside. That's where we're at now.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> ...or Port and croissants? My personal favorite breakfast in bed.


Frappucino and croissants! Yum!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> He lives right in the city. He used to live in Oak Park, but moved to an apt in the city when he met his partner.
> 
> Must get going now. Lucy's "brother" is having surgery today: teeth cleaning, "wart" removal, and hernia stitching. We lost our very first dog when we took her in to be spayed because she was allergic to the anesthesia, so everytime one of our dogs goes "under" I'm nervous.


Poor dog! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Cool. I will keep you posted. Oak Park is great with all the Frank Lloyd Wright houses.


What part of Chicago will you be moving to? I was so surprised that you'd moved so quickly on finding a place. I hope it'll be a lot of fun for you to be near family and old friends. I wish you the best of luck! When will you be moving?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Frappucino and croissants! Yum!


Definitely better with port and an agreeable companion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The storm never really started. Why do humans buy milk and bread in potential emergencies? Why not caviar and champagne and think of them as staples?


I don't think of caviar and champagne as food - too fishy and bubbly. DGreen's port sounds wonderful, but I don't much like croissants. Something with almonds or almond paste would work for me. No, a Sachertorte is better.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> He lives right in the city. He used to live in Oak Park, but moved to an apt in the city when he met his partner.
> 
> Must get going now. Lucy's "brother" is having surgery today: teeth cleaning, "wart" removal, and hernia stitching. We lost our very first dog when we took her in to be spayed because she was allergic to the anesthesia, so everytime one of our dogs goes "under" I'm nervous.


Like every good mommy.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We've had temps in the 50s and tomorrow it's going to be in the 60s. We used to have what you're getting. At least Max is able to play outside. That's where we're at now.


In the 60s? What's the point of having winter if the temp. is in the 60s?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> In the 60s? What's the point of having winter if the temp. is in the 60s?


I know! Right? I want your weather! That's winter! When I was little, we had tons of snow. It was piled so high that when you drove down the streets you could only glimpse the houses from the driveways. That was in South Dakota. It was fun!


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I know! Right? I want your weather! That's winter! When I was little, we had tons of snow. It was piled so high that when you drove down the streets you could only glimpse the houses from the driveways. That was in South Dakota. It was fun!


Not for your parents, I bet. :-D You'd hate our winters--we're in the mid to high 70s...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> What part of Chicago will you be moving to? I was so surprised that you'd moved so quickly on finding a place. I hope it'll be a lot of fun for you to be near family and old friends. I wish you the best of luck! When will you be moving?


I am now mixed up with Fannie Mae and I am not understanding the entire process. In the past, I only bought from owners. Actually it seems I am just starting the process. Fannie Mae countered my offer and I accepted yesterday. That means nada. Today they asked about my middle name. Since it is the government and a huge bureaucracy, they can pass me over with no explanation.

I am looking to live on Lake Shore Drive. I have no further understanding of this process. Nerve-wrecked.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I know! Right? I want your weather! That's winter! When I was little, we had tons of snow. It was piled so high that when you drove down the streets you could only glimpse the houses from the driveways. That was in South Dakota. It was fun!


The Evil Alynn is from Sioux Falls. She loved the purple scarf I knitted. She thinks I am sophisticated. Ha Ha.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Not for your parents, I bet. :-D You'd hate our winters--we're in the mid to high 70s...


I remember my Dad having to stop to put chains on the tires. He didn't complain, it was just a fact of life. But he also took us to the biggest hill in town for sledding. We also got dropped off at the skating rink, where we'd stay all day. He also used to flood the back part of our yard, to make a skating rink. Lots of winter fun!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am now mixed up with Fannie Mae and I am not understanding the entire process. In the past, I only bought from owners. Actually it seems I am just starting the process. Fannie Mae countered my offer and I accepted yesterday. That means nada. Today they asked about my middle name. Since it is the government and a huge bureaucracy, they can pass me over with no explanation.
> 
> I am looking to live on Lake Shore Drive. I have no further understanding of this process. Nerve-wrecked.


Is it a short sale or foreclosure? Those can take months. I wish you well. I hope it all goes smoothly. Just be patient and you'll have your reward.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The Evil Alynn is from Sioux Falls. She loved the purple scarf I knitted. She thinks I am sophisticated. Ha Ha.


I'm from Sioux Falls as well. I was born there and lived there until I was fourteen. Hubby got a job there at the end of 2002, and we lived there for a year and a half. I was glad to get back to Omaha.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah it is a foreclosure. I took the advice of my almost sil - the evil Alynn - and went for a foreclosure. She is making another small fortune flipping foreclosures. I guess I am in no real hurry. Friends are getting very upset and crying at my moving. This whole process is overwhelming.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I reckon it would be purely personal. Methinks he is chasing a British Knighthood for himself, perhaps the Order of the Garter. That is OK as long as the garter is a very tight one and they put it around his thick neck. Wonder how his 'captain's choice' will go over with the Queensland electors who are voting on Saturday.


What has Mr. Abbott done to deserve a Knighthood though? Apart from services to himself?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Obviously, that's exactly what you do! Otherwise why would you bother to post here? If all you see is darkness here, then why bother to come here at all? I am sure there is a sunny pasture for you to hang out in with other bovines like yourself.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Not for your parents, I bet. :-D You'd hate our winters--we're in the mid to high 70s...


You're right. I wouldn't like that. I love snow! Its beautiful, so clean and peaceful.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Yeah it is a foreclosure. I took the advice of my almost sil - the evil Alynn - and went for a foreclosure. She is making another small fortune flipping foreclosures. I guess I am in no real hurry. Friends are getting very upset and crying at my moving. This whole process is overwhelming.


If you're in no hurry, you can get a really good deal. Just sit back and relax. It's nice that you're not pressured to move right away. Please don't feel overwhelmed. Things have a way of working themselves out. Just go with the flow. At the end of it, you'll have a lovely place. OnLake Shore Drive?!? Awesome! (I've been to Chicago, Lake Shore Drive is awesome!)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Is it still the season of Good Will to Men/Women? Someone should keep her informed.


Poor Purl
There is no expiration date for the Season of Good Will. It is and should be everlasting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> There is no expiration date for the Season of Good Will. It is and should be everlasting.


I also agree and I also believe you can't turn good will on and off. To be honest the posts today reminded me of others on another thread. Not this one.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> There is no expiration date for the Season of Good Will. It is and should be everlasting.


It's really peace to men and women of good will!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> There is no expiration date for the Season of Good Will. It is and should be everlasting.


We have to be nice all the time? How exhausting.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> It's really peace to men and women of good will!


Oh, good. We don't have to be nice to everyone, just those of good will. Thanks, this is far less tiring.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> We have to be nice all the time? How exhausting.



----

maybe we can take turns every other day?? that way it wouldn't be so tiring. Sounds as if that might work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Oh, good. We don't have to be nice to everyone, just those of good will. Thanks, this is far less tiring.


you think??


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I'll just knit and talk to myself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ----
> 
> maybe we can take turns every other day?? that way it wouldn't be so tiring. Sounds as if that might work.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think I'll just knit and talk to myself.


You'll be in good company.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You'll be in good company.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes it's the only sane voice I hear. Familiar? Of course. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes it's the only sane voice I hear. Familiar? Of course. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


I'm so sorry for your loss, Nebs. Even worse when it's so sudden and unexpected. Any of us who has ever lost a pet shares your grief and sadness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


I'm so sorry to hear that. The time we have with pets is short enough when they live their full lives; to have one die so suddenly is terrible.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


I am so sad to hear of your loss. Keep in mind that her heaven was with you. And she was lucky not to suffer, and to die at home. Lucky puss. Post a pic of her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. We're here for you when you want to talk.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think I'll just knit and talk to myself.


Thank goodness someone else does that! My son is threatening the 'home' because of my self talk. Actually, I like talking to myself because I find myself quite interesting. :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh, and funny.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


Oh no! I am so sorry KFN! I know the agony, I really do. I'm sure she had a lovely life with you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


KFN, I am so sorry! Sending you virtual hugs!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank goodness someone else does that! My son is threatening the 'home' because of my self talk. Actually, I like talking to myself because I find myself quite interesting. :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh, and funny.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Me too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We have to be nice all the time? How exhausting.


Poor Purl
no, just frank.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Well Folks, Mitt is out. Oh what a relief it is not to have to deal with Twinkle Toes again. I guess he figured, it did not serve him well to become a 3-time loser. Now he can ride his Car Elevator into the Sunset and we have a little more time to enjoy Palin's escapades. The Tent has been erected and the performers are giving their best to entertain us Wonder, wonder, wonder what these folks drink to be so nutty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


Knitter from Nebraska
So sorry about your loss. Be relieved that she had no lingering illness and went so quickly. Seeing a beloved Pet suffer is agony.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Well Folks, Mitt is out. Oh what a relief it is not to have to deal with Twinkle Toes again. I guess he figured, it did not serve him well to become a 3-time loser. Now he can ride his Car Elevator into the Sunset and we have a little more time to enjoy Palin's escapades. The Tent has been erected and the performers are giving their best to entertain us Wonder, wonder, wonder what these folks drink to be so nutty.


THAT'S a relief. By the time the 2016 primaries get here, I predict all the current favorites will have self-immolated. The republican party is, itself, fractured.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> THAT'S a relief. By the time the 2016 primaries get here, I predict all the current favorites will have self-immolated. The republican party is, itself, fractured.


DGreen
each one of the GOP Candidates lives in their own world and have actually no clue what real life is like.

Romney is the best example that money does play the biggest role in elections. The Koch Brothers dissed him and that helped him to decide to bow out. In the words of The Donald: "Romney you are fired". Now who will say these words to the Donald? That Egomaniac always find a hole through which to sneak in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> THAT'S a relief. By the time the 2016 primaries get here, I predict all the current favorites will have self-immolated. The republican party is, itself, fractured.


DGreen
that is really sad because two strong parties are of value to the people. It keeps at least some check on everyone.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> each one of the GOP Candidates lives in their own world and have actually no clue what real life is like.
> 
> Romney is the best example that money does play the biggest role in elections. The Koch Brothers dissed him and that helped him to decide to bow out. In the words of The Donald: "Romney you are fired". Now who will say these words to the Donald? That Egomaniac always find a hole through which to sneak in.


The Donald doesn't have a snowball's chance. He's a laughingstock and everyone knows it but him.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DGreen
> that is really sad because two strong parties are of value to the people. It keeps at least some check on everyone.


As long as the Kochs continue to throw their support behind the far right, the republicans will be in trouble at the polls. I agree, we do need two parties (maybe even more, as has been discussed) and I'm fine with moderate republicans. Sure wish we would hear from them for a change.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> KFN, I am so sorry! Sending you virtual hugs!


I am so sad for you. I know that you will miss her and I know that you needed her right now with so much on your mind. I Pray that it will become easier. Have a good cry, mourn for awhile and then think of how much you are needed by Max and hopefully that will make a difference.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Me too.


I figure I can talk to myself because the conversations are so interesting and both sides understand where the other side is coming from. (glad I have a door I can close to my workroom). A couple of times when I was having a conversation, suddenly Pat was there with a quizzical {?} look on his face .Who are you talking to?? Answer - a very wise friend who I enjoy visiting with". he shook his head, closed the door and went back to watch his tv. He has never mentioned it since. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I figure I can talk to myself because the conversations are so interesting and both sides understand where the other side is coming from. (glad I have a door I can close to my workroom). A couple of times when I was having a conversation, suddenly Pat was there with a quizzical {?} look on his face .Who are you talking to?? Answer - a very wise friend who I enjoy visiting with". he shook his head, closed the door and went back to watch his tv. He has never mentioned it since. :wink: :wink: :wink:


Designer1234
having a conversation or an argument with oneself is exercise for when we have such with others. Being prepared is of great value.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> As long as the Kochs continue to throw their support behind the far right, the republicans will be in trouble at the polls. I agree, we do need two parties (maybe even more, as has been discussed) and I'm fine with moderate republicans. Sure wish we would hear from them for a change.


DGreen
I gladly support 3 parties. A 3rd one sure can keep the other two on their Toes.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I'm crying and crying. I can't sleep. My cat just died. There was absolutely no sign that anything was wrong with her. She'd been eating and drinking normally and kept coming to me all evening, to be petted, which was usual for her. We were lying in bed and she let out two loud screams, as cats do when you accidentally step on their tails. I ran out as fast as I could, but it was too late. She made a gurgling sound and died. I just can't believe it. I'm so sad, I just can't stand it. I've wrapped her in a blanket and we're going to bury her in the morning. :-(


I'm sorry to hear this, KFN. I know it's like losing a family member.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Big Nose can cheer anyone up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I really don't have anything to say.



Huckleberry said:


> Well Folks, Mitt is out. Oh what a relief it is not to have to deal with Twinkle Toes again. I guess he figured, it did not serve him well to become a 3-time loser. Now he can ride his Car Elevator into the Sunset and we have a little more time to enjoy Palin's escapades. The Tent has been erected and the performers are giving their best to entertain us Wonder, wonder, wonder what these folks drink to be so nutty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

May they stay fractured and may the voters stay eyes wide open.



DGreen said:


> THAT'S a relief. By the time the 2016 primaries get here, I predict all the current favorites will have self-immolated. The republican party is, itself, fractured.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

How do you know that Bush might not choose Romney as a running mate? No premature exclamations, Ladies!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks everyone!


You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks everyone!


You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> How do you know that Bush might not choose Romney as a running mate? No premature exclamations, Ladies!


SQM
I think they like each other as much as Kennedy did Johnson.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I think they like each other as much as Kennedy did Johnson.


And that was a winning match.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Me too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

The 'death squad' are at it again:

http://www.9news.com.au/World/2015/02/01/07/34/ISIL-reportedly-executes-second-Japanese-hostage

Apparently they now have strong-holds all over the Middle East and now into Europe. And the rest of the world no doubt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The 'death squad' are at it again:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2015/02/01/07/34/ISIL-reportedly-executes-second-Japanese-hostage
> 
> Apparently they now have strong-holds all over the Middle East and now into Europe. And the rest of the world no doubt.


What a bunch of cowards! They need to grow a set and face a real army instead of terrorizing and killing innocent citizens around the globe.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I think they like each other as much as Kennedy did Johnson.


Huck what do you think of Hillary and Martin O'Malley on the Dem ticket?
I like Biden too. Not sure about from Jim Webb. I don't trust politicians from the Commonwealth of Virginia.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> What a bunch of cowards! They need to grow a set and face a real army instead of terrorizing and killing innocent citizens around the globe.


I totally agree but where are the 'armies?' The Iraqis and the Syrians don't seem to be doing anything about this. The Kurds on the other hand have been stoic and persistent with small victories all over the place.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I figure I can talk to myself because the conversations are so interesting and both sides understand where the other side is coming from. (glad I have a door I can close to my workroom). A couple of times when I was having a conversation, suddenly Pat was there with a quizzical {?} look on his face .Who are you talking to?? Answer - a very wise friend who I enjoy visiting with". he shook his head, closed the door and went back to watch his tv. He has never mentioned it since. :wink: :wink: :wink:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Best answer I've heard.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't understand why people are 'visiting' the area. We are providing them with a possible way to get money and news support. I say let them stay home alone. IMHO



Wombatnomore said:


> The 'death squad' are at it again:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/World/2015/02/01/07/34/ISIL-reportedly-executes-second-Japanese-hostage
> 
> Apparently they now have strong-holds all over the Middle East and now into Europe. And the rest of the world no doubt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They are a minor set of zealots. It's like gorilla-warfare. They got nothing else. And peace would be too boring, I guess. I'm getting mad,,,,,madder.....look out.



BrattyPatty said:


> What a bunch of cowards! They need to grow a set and face a real army instead of terrorizing and killing innocent citizens around the globe.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck what do you think of Hillary and Martin O'Malley on the Dem ticket?
> I like Biden too. Not sure about from Jim Webb. I don't trust politicians from the Commonwealth of Virginia.


BrattyPatty
either would serve her and us well. I too have suspicions re. People from certain States. Unfair, I know, need to work on that flaw.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Soon something will have to take place to wipe out these Monsters. They are terrorizing every country. We won't just all stand-by I am quite sure. These Terrorists point out clearly that some countries can only function with Dictators. We can blame a lot of this dilemma on Bush/Cheney for going into Iraq for all the wrong reasons and the GOP is still all too happy to grab the guns at the drop of a hat. Scary scenario.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Soon something will have to take place to wipe out these Monsters. They are terrorizing every country. We won't just all stand-by I am quite sure. These Terrorists point out clearly that some countries can only function with Dictators. We can blame a lot of this dilemma on Bush/Cheney for going into Iraq for all the wrong reasons and the GOP is still all too happy to grab the guns at the drop of a hat. Scary scenario.


Yes. B/C destabilized the area; Obama welcomed the arab spring and now you skip over summer and fall and land in the middle of a messy arab winter.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> They are a minor set of zealots. It's like gorilla-warfare. They got nothing else. And peace would be too boring, I guess. I'm getting mad,,,,,madder.....look out.


I agree on one level, but the thing is, their will and ability to demonstrate their depravity via social networking is the most powerful weapon they've got. They're hell-bent on bestowing upon us their version of law and order and they're backing it up with making their crimes vile and visible.

Make no mistake. Their method is psychological and insidious. The worst kind of 'war' to wage on human kind.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Soon something will have to take place to wipe out these Monsters. They are terrorizing every country. We won't just all stand-by I am quite sure. These Terrorists point out clearly that some countries can only function with Dictators. We can blame a lot of this dilemma on Bush/Cheney for going into Iraq for all the wrong reasons and the GOP is still all too happy to grab the guns at the drop of a hat. Scary scenario.


Yes, and that horse has well and truly bolted and not only has it bolted, it's died so to blame it is of no use anymore. The world is these savages stage and aren't they happy about that? They've successfully put themselves in a position of a kind of ' 'Clayton's' negotiation,' if you will; 'the negotiation you have when you don't have to negotiate.'

To me, this is reminiscent of the pre WW11 era when the world not only had no idea of what was in store in the future, it had no mind to stop and think about what COULD happen in the future. What's that old saying? "Bad things happen when good men do nothing." Watch this space.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, and that horse has well and truly bolted and not only has it bolted, it's died so to blame it is of no use anymore. The world is these savages stage and aren't they happy about that? They've successfully put themselves in a position of a kind of ' 'Clayton's' negotiation,' if you will; 'the negotiation you have when you don't have to negotiate.'
> 
> To me, this is reminiscent of the pre WW11 era when the world not only had no idea of what was in store in the future, it had no mind to stop and think about what COULD happen in the future. What's that old saying? "Bad things happen when good men do nothing." Watch this space.


Wombatnomore
if we disregard the past, we mess up the future. No doubt about that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Yes. B/C destabilized the area; Obama welcomed the arab spring and now you skip over summer and fall and land in the middle of a messy arab winter.


Jordan is not taking any BS from ISIS. ISIS has one of their pilots and Jordan is demanding proof that he is still alive. ISIS wants the female suicide bomber in return for the pilot. Jordan has not complied with ISIS' deadline and ISIS stated they will behead the pilot. Jordan countered that if ISIS does, they will not only kill the female prisoner, but every other terrorist with connections to ISIS they are currently holding.

We, on the other hand, negotiate with terrorists and make crappy deals in the process. It appears that one of the 5 traded last summer has gone back into the fold, despite being reassured by the WH that that would not happen.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Jordan is not taking any BS from ISIS. ISIS has one of their pilots and Jordan is demanding proof that he is still alive. ISIS wants the female suicide bomber in return for the pilot. Jordan has not complied with ISIS' deadline and ISIS stated they will behead the pilot. Jordan countered that if ISIS does, they will not only kill the female prisoner, but every other terrorist with connections to ISIS they are currently holding.
> 
> We, on the other hand, negotiate with terrorists and make crappy deals in the process. It appears that one of the 5 traded last summer has gone back into the fold, despite being reassured by the WH that that would not happen.


Girl - my friend from Chgo has just signed up for KP and is a staunch Rep. I gave her a link to D and P. Her name is Bobbie1255. She is great even tho her politics suck. Ladies - go easy on her for awhile.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Girl - my friend from Chgo has just signed up for KP and is a staunch Rep. I gave her a link to D and P. Her name is Bobbie1255. She is great even tho her politics suck. Ladies - go easy on her for awhile.


You shouldn't have told them that she's your friend. That will color their opinion of her. I'm a republican but they don't like me cuz I'm friends with you guys. C'est la vie!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You shouldn't have told them that she's your friend. That will color their opinion of her. I'm a republican but they don't like me cuz I'm friends with you guys. C'est la vie!


We don't dislike you KFN. We're just a group that chooses to not debate current events and hot topics. You like to do those things and have found a place that suits you. Period.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We don't dislike you KFN. We're just a group that chooses to not debate current events and hot topics. You like to do those things and have found a place that suits you. Period.


Thanks, Gerslay! I guess I assumed that everyone disliked me as when I posted Christmas Greetings on D&P, no one responded. But even the non Christians here, returned those greetings. Go figure!

I'm sorry I brought it up. It was kind of petty of me, but it still stings.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Gerslay! I guess I assumed that everyone disliked me as when I posted Christmas Greetings on D&P, no one responded. But even the non Christians here, returned those greetings. Go figure!
> 
> I'm sorry I brought it up. It was kind of petty of me, but it still stings.


I know the feeling -- It isn't petty of you. It is rude of them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Gerslay! I guess I assumed that everyone disliked me as when I posted Christmas Greetings on D&P, no one responded. But even the non Christians here, returned those greetings. Go figure!
> 
> I'm sorry I brought it up. It was kind of petty of me, but it still stings.


Even some of the Christians here responded too!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Even some of the Christians here responded too!


Yup! 

I think everyone responded.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Girl - my friend from Chgo has just signed up for KP and is a staunch Rep. I gave her a link to D and P. Her name is Bobbie1255. She is great even tho her politics suck. Ladies - go easy on her for awhile.


Why on earth would you do that to a friend???? Are you running a fever or something?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why on earth would you do that to a friend???? Are ypu running a fever or something?


Bobbi lurked and saw what they wrote. She is very smart and savvy so she will find her way around here. She is a serious Republican and loves football so I thought she would fit. I am going nuts, yes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Girl - my friend from Chgo has just signed up for KP and is a staunch Rep. I gave her a link to D and P. Her name is Bobbie1255. She is great even tho her politics suck. Ladies - go easy on her for awhile.


I am surprised you didn't leave it alone and let her join herself rather than publicize it. She is a friend of yours and I doubt the powers that be will have anything to do with anyone who is a 'friend' of any liberal. I know for a fact that a few of them wont- I hope they give her a chance but she is contaminated by your friendship, i hope I am wrong but read our favorite posters. Good luck to her though


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I will definitely tell her that she is contaminated by my friendship. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I will definitely tell her that she is contaminated by my friendship. Thanks for the suggestion.


In case she's lurking... Hi, Bobbi(e?)! Welcome to the dark side. :XD: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will definitely tell her that she is contaminated by my friendship. Thanks for the suggestion.


I hope I am wrong. Been known to happen. I just can't see a friend of any of ours being accepted.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope I am wrong. Been known to happen. I just can't see a friend of any of ours being accepted.


Hi Bobbie --


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Shirley, is your avatar a photo of your granddaughter when she was a baby? On my tablet, it's itty bitty, but so cute! What a doll!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I made her the poncho and hat and this is one of my favorite pictures of her when she was tiny.

I have been sorting out some of my photos and found this one. It brings back memories. She is ll now and it is so hard to remember how sweet she looked in the clothes I made her.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I made her the poncho and hat and this is one of my favorite pictures of her when she was tiny.
> 
> I have been sorting out some of my photos and found this one. It brings back memories. She is ll now and it is so hard to remember how sweet she looked in the clothes I made her.


How adorable!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

She looks like a little princess!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This has to be the most exciting Super Bowl game that I have seen in years. I don't really care who wins. Both teams are playing hard.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This has to be the most exciting Super Bowl game that I have seen in years. I don't really care who wins. Both teams are playing hard.


You are watching? Do you get the rules?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are watching? Do you get the rules?


Oh, yes I am and I do! My grandmother and I would watch football every Sunday. She was a Jets fan. 
I don't go out of my way to watch it, but I do enjoy the game. I like the Manning brothers, so my teams are the Broncos and the Giants. The Minnesota Vikings are pretty bad.
I dated a football player in high school. His dad made sure that I learned every position played on the field along with the rules.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, yes I am and I do! My grandmother and I would watch football every Sunday. She was a Jets fan.
> I don't go out of my way to watch it, but I do enjoy the game. I like the Manning brothers, so my teams are the Broncos and the Giants. The Minnesota Vikings are pretty bad.
> I dated a football player in high school. His dad made sure that I learned every position played on the field along with the rules.


Then you must have been popular with the boys. My daughter is a huge Giants fan as is her 96 year old grandmother on her dad's side. I looked in for one minute and it seemed too suspenseful at the end. Sloths don't like excitement.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Our ?beloved? Prime Minister.

for some reason the pictures are not loading. loaded now


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Our ?beloved? Prime Minister.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We don't dislike you KFN. We're just a group that chooses to not debate current events and hot topics. You like to do those things and have found a place that suits you. Period.


You _choose_ not to debate current events and hot topics? I doubt that there's a hair's difference between any of you on such matters. I've seen truly insane things posted on DP, and not one person contradicted them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks, Gerslay! I guess I assumed that everyone disliked me as when I posted Christmas Greetings on D&P, no one responded. But even the non Christians here, returned those greetings. Go figure!
> 
> I'm sorry I brought it up. It was kind of petty of me, but it still stings.


Petty of you? A whole bunch of Christian women ignore your Christmas Greetings, and you think you're petty for questioning that behavior? There was pettiness going on, but not on your end.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You _choose_ not to debate current events and hot topics? I doubt that there's a hair's difference between any of you on such matters. I've seen truly insane things posted on DP, and not one person contradicted them.


Oh Hi. Missed ya. Ah Kol b'sadar?

And a ha ha and a ja ja on your post.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I know the feeling -- It isn't petty of you. It is rude of them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I made her the poncho and hat and this is one of my favorite pictures of her when she was tiny.
> 
> I have been sorting out some of my photos and found this one. It brings back memories. She is ll now and it is so hard to remember how sweet she looked in the clothes I made her.


What the well-dressed cutie pie wears.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Then you must have been popular with the boys. My daughter is a huge Giants fan as is her 96 year old grandmother on her dad's side. I looked in for one minute and it seemed too suspenseful at the end. Sloths don't like excitement.


I grew up with 3 brothers, so maybe I was popular with the boys in a way. 
I wasn't the easy girl though. With my Catholic upbringing I was afraid to go beyond first base thinking that all my nuns and priests at school would be know just by looking at me. 
I dated one guy all through high school. He was a senior and I a freshman. He went off to college and we were still "going steady". We were engaged after I graduated, but he was killed in a car accident 1 year later.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I grew up with 3 brothers, so maybe I was popular with the boys in a way.
> I wasn't the easy girl though. With my Catholic upbringing I was afraid to go beyond first base thinking that all my nuns and priests at school would be know just by looking at me.
> I dated one guy all through high school. He was a senior and I a freshman. He went off to college and we were still "going steady". We were engaged after I graduated, but he was killed in a car accident 1 year later.


Oh heavens! How horribly sad. Heartbreaker. Sorry it happened to you. But your story ends well - Wild Granny.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hope you are the easy girl now!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Our ?beloved? Prime Minister.
> 
> for some reason the pictures are not loading.


Clicking on download brought them up. I guess you're not enamoured of your prime minister, are you?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh Hi. Missed ya. Ah Kol b'sadar?
> 
> And a ha ha and a ja ja on your post.


Just bored and annoyed. I wouldn't have been any fun.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hope you are the easy girl now!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You are too funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh heavens! How horribly sad. Heartbreaker. Sorry it happened to you. But your story ends well - Wild Granny.


I have a hilarious video of my grand daughter going through her morning routine at the bathroom sink. I can't post because it is on my phone.

Yes, my story has a very happy ending so far.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You _choose_ not to debate current events and hot topics? I doubt that there's a hair's difference between any of you on such matters. I've seen truly insane things posted on DP, and not one person contradicted them.


 :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Petty of you? A whole bunch of Christian women ignore your Christmas Greetings, and you think you're petty for questioning that behavior? There was pettiness going on, but not on your end.


 :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What was up with the lady from South Africa who posted some very impressive pics in the Pictures forum? They were up in arms and snooping in to her info and saying that she was one of us under another name. When anyone new joins the sight, in their minds it's Lisa or one of us. I wish I could knit like her! Her coats were impeccable! It looks like she knitted to dimensions of sewing pattern pieces and put it all together.
(Look for red coat under Pictures forum.) 

Then one said that we Awesome, Outstanding, Liberal Women were planning an attack on D&P with 'Pearl" leading it. It's almost like she was inviting us to do it. She will be very disappointed that her dillusions will not become reality.
I am sure that is a place that Bobbi wouldn't want to hang out in, SQ.
Way too much paranoia! I don't read it often but every now and then when I need a good laugh I may lurk a little. And when I think I may be going crazy I just go in there and read a few posts and realize that I am far from it!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Why on earth would you do that to a friend???? Are you running a fever or something?


BrattyPatty
nothing like feeding a friend to the Wolfs. Sorry Wolfs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> nothing like feeding a friend to the Wolfs. Sorry Wolfs.


Hi Huck! SQ got some very mean remarks from the snake pit regarding her friend. Oh well, live and learn!

These particular wolves you speak of do their howling at the moon!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Bobbi will do very well wherever she lands. Yep, the ladies on DandP were quite rude. 


I am starting a new game - Whack a Mole. Wait until one of them who annoyed me today pops up here. 

Good-natured up to a point.

Where is my mallet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Bobbi will do very well wherever she lands. Yep, the ladies on DandP were quite rude.
> 
> I am starting a new game - Whack a Mole. Wait until one of them who annoyed me today pops up here.
> 
> ...


I will be glad to partner up with you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I will glad to partner up with you.


You have already been playing since I met you a year ago.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought Seattle coach crazy to go for TD rather than field goal. Quite the gambler. It worked but it was still the wrong thing to do. IMO



BrattyPatty said:


> This has to be the most exciting Super Bowl game that I have seen in years. I don't really care who wins. Both teams are playing hard.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I went to Steeler games for years during their heyday and I appreciate good defensive game. I think I'm losing interest though.



BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, yes I am and I do! My grandmother and I would watch football every Sunday. She was a Jets fan.
> I don't go out of my way to watch it, but I do enjoy the game. I like the Manning brothers, so my teams are the Broncos and the Giants. The Minnesota Vikings are pretty bad.
> I dated a football player in high school. His dad made sure that I learned every position played on the field along with the rules.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RE Eve's Prime Minister....From the looks of it, he'll need those cars.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I thought Seattle coach crazy to go for TD rather than field goal. Quite the gambler. It worked but it was still the wrong thing to do. IMO


If they went for the field goal they would have lost by 1 point. I think they should have run the ball in. They had 2 plays and 37 seconds left. I don't think that throwing a pass was too bright. Especially from the 1 yard line.
we are talking about the same play, aren't we?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> You have already been playing since I met you a year ago.


Okay, I will be the observer then.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And may we have no hint of an ending for 50 years or so. Hi Ho Grannies.



BrattyPatty said:


> I have a hilarious video of my grand daughter going through her morning routine at the bathroom sink. I can't post because it is on my phone.
> 
> Yes, my story has a very happy ending so far.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Our Maid?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> :lol:


 :hunf:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Has anyone heard from Our Maid?


No. I haven't seen her in a few days.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Patty. I saw the red coat. What a master. I must admit I love it when the moo COWs start bleating about an invasion without us having to go to the bother. I'd rather have fun. I think we proved our point.



BrattyPatty said:


> What was up with the lady from South Africa who posted some very impressive pics in the Pictures forum? They were up in arms and snooping in to her info and saying that she was one of us under another name. When anyone new joins the sight, in their minds it's Lisa or one of us. I wish I could knit like her! Her coats were impeccable! It looks like she knitted to dimensions of sewing pattern pieces and put it all together.
> (Look for red coat under Pictures forum.)
> 
> Then one said that we Awesome, Outstanding, Liberal Women were planning an attack on D&P with 'Pearl" leading it. It's almost like she was inviting us to do it. She will be very disappointed that her dillusions will not become reality.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you find it, I think you might test it on Gerslay, if you dare.



SQM said:


> Bobbi will do very well wherever she lands. Yep, the ladies on DandP were quite rude.
> 
> I am starting a new game - Whack a Mole. Wait until one of them who annoyed me today pops up here.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hi Patty. I saw the red coat. What a master. I must admit I love it when the moo COWs start bleating about an invasion without us having to go to the bother. I'd rather have fun. I think we proved our point.


You are right, it is very time consuming, but it worked!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You betcha. At that point in the game (last play of first half) go for 'sure' field goal rather than gamble on no points at all. A pass was a huge risk. IMO



BrattyPatty said:


> If they went for the field goal they would have lost by 1 point. I think they should have run the ball in. They had 2 plays and 37 seconds left. I don't think that throwing a pass was too bright. Especially from the 1 yard line.
> we are talking about the same play, aren't we?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Hi Patty. I saw the red coat. What a master. I must admit I love it when the moo COWs start bleating about an invasion without us having to go to the bother. I'd rather have fun. I think we proved our point.


Please send the link. Bored and too early to sleep.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> You betcha. At that point in the game (last play of first half) go for 'sure' field goal rather than gamble on no points at all. A pass was a huge risk. IMO


Ah, I was referring to the last play of the second half. You are right though.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Please send the link. Bored and too early to sleep.


I will look for it


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2015/1/29/thumb-1422535066395-img_20150129_130636.jpg

I hope this it. I never copy links from this site.
If it doesn't work, it is on page 1 in the pictures forum.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. That coat is magnificent. I will look for the thread.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am going to sign off now. I have a movie that I want to watch on Netflix.
It is called The Way. Martin Sheen and Emilio Esteves (cameos).
I saw it in bits and pieces while I was knitting. Tonight I want to see the whole thing.
Have a good night and sweet dreams!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am going to sign off now. I have a movie that I want to watch on Netflix.
> It is called The Way. Martin Sheen and Emilio Esteves (cameos).
> I saw it in bits and pieces while I was knitting. Tonight I want to see the whole thing.
> Have a good night and sweet dreams!


Enjoy it. Knit well. Sleep sweetly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What was up with the lady from South Africa who posted some very impressive pics in the Pictures forum? They were up in arms and snooping in to her info and saying that she was one of us under another name. When anyone new joins the sight, in their minds it's Lisa or one of us. I wish I could knit like her! Her coats were impeccable! It looks like she knitted to dimensions of sewing pattern pieces and put it all together.
> (Look for red coat under Pictures forum.)
> 
> Then one said that we Awesome, Outstanding, Liberal Women were planning an attack on D&P with 'Pearl" leading it. It's almost like she was inviting us to do it. She will be very disappointed that her dillusions will not become reality.
> ...


Do those COWS even know how to read, let alone understand written English? They couldn't even say something nice about that woman's gorgeous coat. And as for us, I think it's hilarious how we spend days discussing evolution and they claim we're talking about them. Sorry, they missed their chance to evolve, and they're stuck in a tar pit.

But hey, if they think I'm leading something, I hope they hold their breath while waiting for it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> This has to be the most exciting Super Bowl game that I have seen in years. I don't really care who wins. Both teams are playing hard.


It was a gripping game! I love it when both sides shine.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I grew up with 3 brothers, so maybe I was popular with the boys in a way.
> I wasn't the easy girl though. With my Catholic upbringing I was afraid to go beyond first base thinking that all my nuns and priests at school would be know just by looking at me.
> I dated one guy all through high school. He was a senior and I a freshman. He went off to college and we were still "going steady". We were engaged after I graduated, but he was killed in a car accident 1 year later.


That's awful. What a traumatic thing for such a young girl to go through. :-(


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Do those COWS even know how to read, let alone understand written English? They couldn't even say something nice about that woman's gorgeous coat. And as for us, I think it's hilarious how we spend days discussing evolution and they claim we're talking about them. Sorry, they missed their chance to evolve, and they're stuck in a tar pit.
> 
> But hey, if they think I'm leading something, I hope they hold their breath while waiting for it.


I can just see the inflatable COW balloons. I just feel sorry for newbies. No desire to evolve. No possibility either.

I admit a certain glee knowing Purl could unleash the hounds of hell at any provocation. Me bad. (Not really.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think I'd go that far. I'd like to see a clean game too. Fights, acted out pooping a football at goal line after touch down (Seahawks). Wasn't on TV, of course. I'm losing my love of the game. It seems like a bunch of undisciplined millionaire thugs playing a GAME.



Wombatnomore said:


> It was a gripping game! I love it when both sides shine.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No. I haven't seen her in a few days.


First of all, I apologize to those of you I insulted. and/or treated rudely. Due to circumstances beyond my control, the good old MIB of the past left the hall. The new MIB doesn't have much to say right now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> First of all, I apologize to those of you I insulted. and/or treated rudely. Due to circumstances beyond my control, the good old MIB of the past left the hall. The new MIB doesn't have much to say right now.


My Maid has made it back! Hip Hip Hooray. Don't worry. Flip outs can be fun.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I can just see the inflatable COW balloons. I just feel sorry for newbies. No desire to evolve. No possibility either.
> 
> I admit a certain glee knowing Purl could unleash the hounds of hell at any provocation. Me bad. (Not really.)


Isn't that hilarious? The last thing I led was a game of musical chairs when DS was still having birthday parties.

Now I learn from Galinipper that I'm some kind of avatar dictator bc I tried to show Joeysomma a picture she might have been interested in. They have no sense of proportion, have they?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No apologies necessary. Look forward to seeing you when you're ready.



MaidInBedlam said:


> First of all, I apologize to those of you I insulted. and/or treated rudely. Due to circumstances beyond my control, the good old MIB of the past left the hall. The new MIB doesn't have much to say right now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Way beyond Drama Queens. Don't you feel powerful?



Poor Purl said:


> Isn't that hilarious? The last thing I led was a game of musical chairs when DS was still having birthday parties.
> 
> Now I learn from Galinipper that I'm some kind of avatar dictator bc I tried to show Joeysomma a picture she might have been interested in. They have no sense of proportion, have they?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I can just see the inflatable COW balloons. I just feel sorry for newbies. No desire to evolve. No possibility either.
> 
> I admit a certain glee knowing Purl could unleash the hounds of hell at any provocation. Me bad. (Not really.)


I guess someone made up a lie that we were going to wallpaper them again. I know of no such plan. I guess we are whining because something in someone's imagination didn't work??? It just gets stranger and stranger.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Do those COWS even know how to read, let alone understand written English? They couldn't even say something nice about that woman's gorgeous coat. And as for us, I think it's hilarious how we spend days discussing evolution and they claim we're talking about them. Sorry, they missed their chance to evolve, and they're stuck in a tar pit.
> 
> But hey, if they think I'm leading something, I hope they hold their breath while waiting for it.


Yes, and expire while they're at it.

I went over there to see what was being virtually said. Seems I'm putting up work that's not my own according to the crazy knitter.

Anyway, the red coat is outstanding and so is her black 'cardigan.' Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I don't think I'd go that far. I'd like to see a clean game too. Fights, acted out pooping a football at goal line after touch down (Seahawks). Wasn't on TV, of course. I'm losing my love of the game. It seems like a bunch of undisciplined millionaire thugs playing a GAME.


That sort of thing happens at our AFL grand finals too. A bunch of blokes with their testosterone meters off the scale and anything can happen.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> First of all, I apologize to those of you I insulted. and/or treated rudely. Due to circumstances beyond my control, the good old MIB of the past left the hall. The new MIB doesn't have much to say right now.


Nice to see you back Maid.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I guess someone made up a lie that we were going to wallpaper them again. I know of no such plan. I guess we are whining because something in someone's imagination didn't work??? It just gets stranger and stranger.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


This is how they fool themselves into thinking we're the irrational ones who attack for no reason, rather than admitting we simply retaliated when a couple of them posted their moronic crap on LOLL. Nor could they accept the fact that we were just a lot more imaginative than they were, not less "nice."

Can you tell me what page that's on? I truly hate to be there for any length of time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> This is how they fool themselves into thinking we're the irrational ones who attack for no reason, rather than admitting we simply retaliated when a couple of them posted their moronic crap on LOLL. Nor could they accept the fact that we were just a lot more imaginative than they were, not less "nice."
> 
> Can you tell me what page that's on? I truly hate to be there for any length of time.


page 205


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I went over there to see what was being virtually said. Seems I'm putting up work that's not my own according to the crazy knitter.
> /quote]
> 
> I think your work is outstanding. Anyone who doesn't give credit where credit is due is a sad case. Must make her feel better to instigate questions about people's work. Jolly for her but hurtful unless they know who is saying it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wombatnomore said:
> 
> 
> > I went over there to see what was being virtually said. Seems I'm putting up work that's not my own according to the crazy knitter.
> ...


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> And as for us, I think it's hilarious how we spend days discussing evolution and they claim we're talking about them. Sorry, they missed their chance to evolve, and they're stuck in a tar pit.
> 
> They fit perfectly into a statement I heard a few years ago: Man sprang from ape, you just didn't spring far enough.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> page 205


Thanks, Patty. I think D&P stands for Dumbth and Paranoia. Apparently Knit Psychotic thinks I'm so smart, I post nicely so I can jump in later for the kill. Little does she know how bad I am at planning. Actually, little does she know about anything.



Knit Psychotic said:


> The final part of this game will be the newbie will explode all over D&P and PoorPearl will be orchestrating the entire thing.


 I love this as it regards me, but I feel sorry for the newbie, who's a great designer and an excellent knitter. Let them hold their breath waiting for her to "explode" all over the Diaper Pail. Maybe they'll explode, too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wombatnomore said:
> 
> 
> > I went over there to see what was being virtually said. Seems I'm putting up work that's not my own according to the crazy knitter.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > And as for us, I think it's hilarious how we spend days discussing evolution and they claim we're talking about them. Sorry, they missed their chance to evolve, and they're stuck in a tar pit.
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The COW's are restless today. They have their udders in a twist over something!


They probably wear udderwire bras. Those can be very painful.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The COW's are restless today. They have their udders in a twist over something!


If they were as contented as they pretend to be, they'd look like this:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I guess someone made up a lie that we were going to wallpaper them again. I know of no such plan. I guess we are whining because something in someone's imagination didn't work??? It just gets stranger and stranger.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


KGB wants to wall paper us. That will be fun. Skates on, drama tonight perhaps?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Wombatnomore said:
> 
> 
> > I went over there to see what was being virtually said. Seems I'm putting up work that's not my own according to the crazy knitter.
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The COW's are restless today. They have their udders in a twist over something!


Or mastitis!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > And as for us, I think it's hilarious how we spend days discussing evolution and they claim we're talking about them. Sorry, they missed their chance to evolve, and they're stuck in a tar pit.
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> They probably wear udderwire bras. Those can be very painful.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> KGB wants to wall paper us. That will be fun. Skates on, drama tonight perhaps?


How unoriginal, but typical!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe we should just be mysterious and let them worry.



BrattyPatty said:


> I guess someone made up a lie that we were going to wallpaper them again. I know of no such plan. I guess we are whining because something in someone's imagination didn't work??? It just gets stranger and stranger.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a bunch of Wendy Whiners...or Winers. They do get worse after cocktail time.



Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, and expire while they're at it.
> 
> I went over there to see what was being virtually said. Seems I'm putting up work that's not my own according to the crazy knitter.
> 
> Anyway, the red coat is outstanding and so is her black 'cardigan.' Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Curses. Now I'm all revved up again.

PP is avatar dictator, sloth is on Match.com and wombat has a crawling skin disease.

Nice picture (gag me) of galinipper & husband. They live in Indiana. They refer to themselves as the Happy Bunch in Denim Country. (I hope their boots sink into COW patties.)

Bobbi, SQM friend that they insulted, is actually Wombat. Just more of the hope there are only a few of us.

They don't know Latin (plural of stadium.) Not surprising. They don't know English either.

Gal has informed us to open a new thread for anyone new, or reopen NB.

Talk to me.



BrattyPatty said:


> page 205


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hate to disappoint them.



BrattyPatty said:


> The COW's are restless today. They have their udders in a twist over something!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Poor Purl said:
> 
> 
> > And as for us, I think it's hilarious how we spend days discussing evolution and they claim we're talking about them. Sorry, they missed their chance to evolve, and they're stuck in a tar pit.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They probably wear udderwire bras. Those can be very painful.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Those udders need support.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hold fire. Planning is everything. Something subtle that they will know is from us, and shiver their timbers. (Maybe they're not getting enough.)



SQM said:


> KGB wants to wall paper us. That will be fun. Skates on, drama tonight perhaps?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They are such dimwits, not clever at all. I (almost) don't think they're worth the effort.



BrattyPatty said:


> How unoriginal, but typical!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

damemary said:


> (Maybe they're not getting enough.)


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Curses. Now I'm all revved up again.
> 
> PP is avatar dictator, sloth is on Match.com and wombat has a crawling skin disease.
> 
> ...


You are so cute when you get angry. I have my skates on ready to roll. I must avenge My Pure and Fair Bobbi.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Maybe we should just be mysterious and let them worry.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I love this as it regards me, but I feel sorry for the newbie, who's a great designer and an excellent knitter. Let them hold their breath waiting for her to "explode" all over the Diaper Pail. Maybe they'll explode, too.


Remember - just because she is a newbie on KP doesn't mean she is a newbie knitter or designer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> What a bunch of Wendy Whiners...or Winers. They do get worse after cocktail time.


did you see her evening coat on another thread. It is in black and is an evening coat. I think it is excellent. Wish I was thin enough and went out enough to wear something like that. Beautiful work.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> did you see her evening coat on another thread. It is in black and is an evening coat. I think it is excellent. Wish I was thin enough and went out enough to wear something like that. Beautiful work.


If it is easy, please send us the link to the black coat. Thanks.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> If it is easy, please send us the link to the black coat. Thanks.


I doubt it is easy. I think she is also a fabric designer and uses her patterns to knit the different pieces. I am not sure of this but a friend of mine does that and if her pattern fits and she sticks to the right tension they work out very well.

However she does it that black long coat is to die for. search her name Ican't remember -


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> KGB wants to wall paper us. That will be fun. Skates on, drama tonight perhaps?


She did it before, and it was dull as dishwater. I'll skate, but I doubt that it'll be necessary.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Or mastitis!


Ooh, that hurts. It's not from pregnancy, either, what I used to call boob-freeze.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Curses. Now I'm all revved up again.
> 
> PP is avatar dictator, sloth is on Match.com and wombat has a crawling skin disease.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, aren't they? Do you know the odds against getting everything wrong? Yet they managed to do it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I hate to disappoint them.


I don't.

Did you ever see this video? That's what I want to watch them do.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't.
> 
> Did you ever see this video? That's what I want to watch them do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hold fire. Planning is everything. Something subtle that they will know is from us, and shiver their timbers. (Maybe they're not getting enough.)


It's pretty certain they're not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

See SQM"S link


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Here is another funny video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> That was soooo funny. Do you like Slapstick?


If it's really funny. Not 3-Stooges type. But ferret type is good.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Remember - just because she is a newbie on KP doesn't mean she is a newbie knitter or designer.


I don't think any of us doubted her, and you must have seen how many compliments she got. It's the DPs who have decided she's one of us, she's a fake, etc. They have a very loose grip on reality.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JohcbfO0OjA&listindex


How did you do that? Mine wouldn't edit!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> How did you do that? Mine wouldn't edit!


Channeled Lisa.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> did you see her evening coat on another thread. It is in black and is an evening coat. I think it is excellent. Wish I was thin enough and went out enough to wear something like that. Beautiful work.


It's just beautiful, though it's hard to see detail in such a dark color.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> If it is easy, please send us the link to the black coat. Thanks.


Here you go, toots. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-315659-1.html


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Here you go, toots. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-315659-1.html


Shirley beat ya to the punch. But thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JohcbfO0OjA&listindex


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> How did you do that? Mine wouldn't edit!


I suspected you were the discoverer. It's wonderful. It's also Canadian, so Shirley should be very proud.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Channeled Lisa.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hold fire. Planning is everything. Something subtle that they will know is from us, and shiver their timbers. (Maybe they're not getting enough.)


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> You are so cute when you get angry. I have my skates on ready to roll. I must avenge My Pure and Fair Bobbi.


What about the wombat? And PP? And you? :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, that hurts. It's not from pregnancy, either, what I used to call boob-freeze.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Speaking of 'boob-freeze' I remember when I was in hospital after having my son. The nursing staff treated engorged breasts with cold cabbage leaves! And it was very soothing. Had to change the leaves over fairy regularly lest they cooked within the maternity bra!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Speaking of 'boob-freeze' I remember when I was in hospital after having my son. The nursing staff treated engorged breasts with cold cabbage leaves! And it was very soothing. Had to change the leaves over fairy regularly lest they cooked within the maternity bra!!


You could have made sauerkraut while treating your breasts. That's multitasking!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You could have made sauerkraut while treating your breasts. That's multitasking!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I tell you, there was enough heat to generate cabbage soup too! Could have produced a banquet come to think of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> What about the wombat? And PP? And you? :shock:


We can handle ourselves, but Bobbi is a total stranger and they've already started on her. It's a stampede!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I tell you, there was enough heat to generate cabbage soup too! Could have produced a banquet come to think of it.


...and fed your baby at the same time.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> ...and fed your baby at the same time.


That little baby was a huge feeder! I wouldn't have been at all surprised if he accepted cabbage soup with a side of sauerkraut as a newborn! :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> We can handle ourselves, but Bobbi is a total stranger and they've already started on her. It's a stampede!


Their contempt knows no bounds. :thumbdown: And they have contemptible cloven hooves.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I tell you, there was enough heat to generate cabbage soup too! Could have produced a banquet come to think of it.


Does he get cravings for corned beef and cabbage or saurkraut?
:XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

The Wombat Avatar is super cute. And so are you. Bobbie heard from the Queen J-J for her first post so all is well.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> That little baby was a huge feeder! I wouldn't have been at all surprised if he accepted cabbage soup with a side of sauerkraut as a newborn! :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Wombat Avatar is super cute. And so are you. Bobbie heard from the Queen J-J for her first post so all is well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


>


i am not sure who she met? I have trouble with your names for different people. i am never sure who you are talking about, who do you mean by Queen JJ??


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> i am not sure who she met? I have trouble with your names for different people. i am never sure who you are talking about, who do you mean by Queen JJ??


Jessica-Jean- Queen of Knitting Advice on KP

I like riffing on names. When my daughter was almost one, I told Ex-man that we must stop calling her by a thousand different names and only use her real name so she can learn it.

Hope Lebanon kicks the bleep out of ISIS. ISIS will devour its own.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The Wombat Avatar is super cute. And so are you. Bobbie heard from the Queen J-J for her first post so all is well.


Who is the Queen J-J? Maybe I'm just dim?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Jessica-Jean- Queen of Knitting Advice on KP
> 
> I like riffing on names. When my daughter was almost one, I told Ex-man that we must stop calling her by a thousand different names and only use her real name so she can learn it.
> 
> Hope Lebanon kicks the bleep out of ISIS. ISIS will devour its own.


My dil's mother makes up names. Weird! Her then husband gave my dil a Nigerian name so her mother called her Olivia. When her son gave his son a Nigerian name, she called him Alexander. I think its strange.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Who is the Queen J-J? Maybe I'm just dim?


OK! I got it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> i am not sure who she met? I have trouble with your names for different people. i am never sure who you are talking about, who do you mean by Queen JJ??


It took me 3 hours to realize she meant Jessica-Jean, who doesn't seem to see herself as a queen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

What's up with meh, feh, and bleh? I guess I'm out of it because I thought we had perfectly good words.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does he get cravings for corned beef and cabbage or saurkraut?
> :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: Not a fan of cabbage or saurkraut, but corned beef YES!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The Wombat Avatar is super cute. And so are you. Bobbie heard from the Queen J-J for her first post so all is well.


Aww! Thanks Sloth. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Jessica-Jean- Queen of Knitting Advice on KP
> 
> I like riffing on names. When my daughter was almost one, I told Ex-man that we must stop calling her by a thousand different names and only use her real name so she can learn it.
> 
> Hope Lebanon kicks the bleep out of ISIS. ISIS will devour its own.


ISIS burned that poor Jordanian pilot to death (the bleeps), back on January 3rd of this year. They released a video today.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Who is the Queen J-J? Maybe I'm just dim?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Jessica-Jean- Queen of Knitting Advice on KP
> 
> I like riffing on names. When my daughter was almost one, I told Ex-man that we must stop calling her by a thousand different names and only use her real name so she can learn it.


My father had a slew of names for my twin Andrew: Andy, Drew, Lou, Uol-Uol (Lou-Lou pronounced backwards for heaven's sake), Drew Bags. There were many more but I'm having trouble remembering.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> ISIS burned that poor Jordanian pilot to death (the bleeps), back on January 3rd of this year. They released a video today.


It sounds like the Syrians are going to kill six ISIL prisoners in reatlliation.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> ISIS burned that poor Jordanian pilot to death (the bleeps), back on January 3rd of this year. They released a video today.


Dp doh!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It sounds like the Syrians are going to kill six ISIL prisoners in reatlliation.


And the Jordanians are going to execute the 'would be' suicide bomber woman they were going to exchange for the pilot. That is supposed to happen tomorrow (your time).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> And the Jordanians are going to execute the 'would be' suicide bomber woman they were going to exchange for the pilot. That is supposed to happen tomorrow (your time).


OOpS! :shock: I meant the Jordanians. CNN is showing a headline that "Jordan Executes Terrorist Prisoners."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Jessica-Jean- Queen of Knitting Advice on KP
> 
> I like riffing on names. When my daughter was almost one, I told Ex-man that we must stop calling her by a thousand different names and only use her real name so she can learn it.
> 
> Hope Lebanon kicks the bleep out of ISIS. ISIS will devour its own.


Pat just said that the woman terrorist was put to death (she was on death row for killing many people when she tried a suicide bombing Jordon executed her and another prisoner -just announced.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It took me 3 hours to realize she meant Jessica-Jean, who doesn't seem to see herself as a queen.


She is one of the most down to earth people on KP. She lives in Montreal and I think she is great. she contributed a lot.

I am glad I am not the only one who rarely knows who SQM is talking about, but I usually figure it out before the discussion ends, if not it doesn't really matter.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, Pat is correct. 2 prisoners have been executed. That number could change before the day is done.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She is one of the most down to earth people on KP. She lives in Montreal and I think she is great. she contributed a lot.
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one who rarely knows who SQM is talking about, but I usually figure it out before the discussion ends, if not it doesn't really matter.


Jessica-Jean may live in Montreal, but she was raised in Brooklyn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Jessica-Jean may live in Montreal, but she was raised in Brooklyn.


Yes, that is correct. She lives in Quebec and travels a lot with her husband. She is very nice.

She taught me how to use the tags when I first started the workshops.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I very much like Jessica Jean. She is always there to give a helping hand to anyone and she is VERY knowledgeable.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> What's up with meh, feh, and bleh? I guess I'm out of it because I thought we had perfectly good words.


Me too - to each his own. I usually finally figure out - sometimes I don't but I don't worry about it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> I very much like Jessica Jean. She is always there to give a helping hand to anyone and she is VERY knowledgeable.


Knowledgeable and pulls no punches. I like her no-nonsense style.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Knowledgeable and pulls no punches. I like her no-nonsense style.


Yes and the fact that she "gave me permission" to have tons of wips.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Knowledgeable and pulls no punches. I like her no-nonsense style.


There's a Jessica-Jean fan club, I see. I like the clarity of her writing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And Jessica-Jean's avatar is beautiful and classy.



Poor Purl said:


> There's a Jessica-Jean fan club, I see. I like the clarity of her writing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Did you all see that Fox News has the entire video of the burning pilot on it's website?
Why on earth would they give these cockroaches ISIL publicity?
I won't watch it.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you all see that Fox News has the entire video of the burning pilot on it's website?
> Why on earth would they give these cockroaches ISIL publicity?
> I won't watch it.


Yep. And ISIS is telling everyone to check it out there, since it has been blocked most other places. So Faux News is actually helping the terrorists...go figure.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you all see that Fox News has the entire video of the burning pilot on it's website?
> Why on earth would they give these cockroaches ISIL publicity?
> I won't watch it.


I saw it, and boy I wish I hadn't.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you all see that Fox News has the entire video of the burning pilot on it's website?
> Why on earth would they give these cockroaches ISIL publicity?
> I won't watch it.


How horrible to broadcast such a nightmare. I chose to watch Swing Time with my adored Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.

I suppose that kind of horrendous violence is considered entertainment.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't you feel that someone fauxed it on you? Too bad it cannot be unseen.



susanmos2000 said:


> I saw it, and boy I wish I hadn't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Only by FauxFox.



SQM said:


> How horrible to broadcast such a nightmare. I chose to watch Swing Time with my adored Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.
> 
> I suppose that kind of horrendous violence is considered entertainment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> How horrible to broadcast such a nightmare. I chose to watch Swing Time with my adored Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.
> 
> I suppose that kind of horrendous violence is considered entertainment.


I watched swing time too. It brought back memories. I never missed on of his pictures. Could they ever dance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Shirley, your avatar with mini-me is so cute! Always makes me think of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> How horrible to broadcast such a nightmare. I chose to watch Swing Time with my adored Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.
> 
> I suppose that kind of horrendous violence is considered entertainment.


Is that the one that has "A Fine Romance"? If so, it's my favorite movie musical ever. If not, it's on my top 10 list.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Is that the one that has "A Fine Romance"? If so, it's my favorite movie musical ever. If not, it's on my top 10 list.


Yes'm. Also many other swell songs. Kern and Fields - great team


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This thread seems to by dying. Have we started another??? S


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This thread seems to by dying. Have we started another??? S


Say something outrageous and this thread will revive. But maybe it is dying its own natural death. There are always new and good threads everyday.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have no problem but just wondered. Yes there are always new threads opening.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We could drag the vaccine topic over here!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> We could drag the vaccine topic over here!


I rather have a lesson in rounding numbers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We could drag the vaccine topic over here!


thats a thought, although I think we would be flogging a dead horse in a way. We never convinced anyone nor did those of us who believe in what we have written have ever or will ever change our minds.

I should have known better because there never is a real discussion - how can it be when minds are already made up.

I know my feelings are not going to change and I know that nothing I can say will change the minds of those who have decided that they don't trust the medical experts and so will be willing to cause so much pain to those whose children get the disease. I just hope that somehow someone can make them see.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I rather have a lesson in rounding numbers.


not me -- I have never been good at math and I have never had much of an interest in proving my point with math.

I love the sound of language written and spoken. I admire those who are good at math but that has never been me.
-------
We are going to Cinderella - a ballet put on by the Victoria ballet group. My gd is taking ballet and really loves it so we are taking the family on Valentines night to see it. Hayley will love it and I think it will be a nice outing for us all. They have a wonderful theatre compound here and it is really impressive for this size small city. We have decided to buy seasons tickets for some of the shows. It wouldn't meet the standard of some of the NEw York shows but we will enjoy them anyway.

We are also going to a Sugaring off day at a local maple farm and will watch maple syrup being made. I have always wanted to see that in Quebec and didn't realize that they get maple syrup from trees here. Looking forward to it.

Well I am going to grab my book I am starting to read one of
Mary Higgins Clarks books (one of the few I haven't read). It is soo good to feel so good finally. I have put 5 pounds back on this past week - doubt I will keep the 25 off but I won't worry about it too much.

talk to you all tomorrow. S


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this is the reason it's slowing down. We'll bet it going again.



Designer1234 said:


> thats a thought, although I think we would be flogging a dead horse in a way. We never convinced anyone nor did those of us who believe in what we have written have ever or will ever change our minds.
> 
> I should have known better because there never is a real discussion - how can it be when minds are already made up.
> 
> I know my feelings are not going to change and I know that nothing I can say will change the minds of those who have decided that they don't trust the medical experts and so will be willing to cause so much pain to those whose children get the disease. I just hope that somehow someone can make them see.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> not me -- I have never been good at math and I have never had much of an interest in proving my point with math.
> 
> I love the sound of language written and spoken. I admire those who are good at math but that has never been me.
> -------
> ...


I'm glad that you are feeling, Shirley. You have been through a lot these past months. Enjoy that book! I like her mysteries.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I rather have a lesson in rounding numbers.


I can give you lessons in rounding up 50 sheep but you would have to bring your own sheep dog. I think I would rather round up 500 sheep than 50 sheep though.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I can give you lessons in rounding up 50 sheep but you would have to bring your own sheep dog. I think I would rather round up 500 sheep than 50 sheep though.


You are funny tonight, EVEEEEEEEM.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> not me -- I have never been good at math and I have never had much of an interest in proving my point with math.
> 
> I love the sound of language written and spoken. I admire those who are good at math but that has never been me.
> -------
> ...


Enjoy the ballet, also enjoy the sugaring off day. Do they give you free samples when you attend? I always say 'thank you Canada' when I use the maple syrup, and I use a lot of maple syrup. It is great over vanilla ice cream. The only thing is the price, nearly $10 for a 250ml bottle. We seem to go through so many bottles. It has to be genuine 100% Canadian Maple syrup and marked 'product of Canada'. There is a cheaper product, labelled 'imitation maple syrup flavoured syrup' but that it horrible, to sweet. I usually buy 'Queen' brand but the last bottle I purchased was 'S&W' brand. Perhaps it is the transport costs that make it so expensive. I know that the local Coles frequently run out of the genuine product but people do not buy the immitation.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> This thread seems to by dying. Have we started another??? S


Not a new thread but a new topic for discussion?

Has anyone seen this news item?

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/parenting/samuel-forrests-wife-told-him-to-choose-between-down-syndrome-son-leo-or-her/story-fnet08xa-1227211193337

SAMUEL Forrest was overjoyed when he heard the cries of his newborn son while waiting outside his wifes hospital room in Armenia.
It was January 21 and his world was about to change  but not in the way that most first-time fathers expect.
This paediatrician walks out of the room with a little bundle  that was Leo, Mr Forrest said in an interview with US ABC News.
She had his face covered up and hospital authorities wouldnt let me see him or my wife. When the doctor came out, he said theres a real problem with your son.
Mr Forrest, who was born in New Zealand, was told that Leo was diagnosed with Down syndrome. He says he was initially very shocked but there was even bigger surprises in store.

When he entered his wifes hospital room with Leo in his arms, she gave him an ultimatum: if he chose to keep the baby, she would divorce him.
I looked at this little guy and I said, hes beautiful  hes perfect and Im absolutely keeping him, he told US ABC News.
Keeping her word, his wife filed for divorce a week later.
With little money and no support in Armenia, Mr Forrest decided he would try to take his son back to New Zealand.
He set up a GoFundMe page explaining his plight and asking for $70,000 which he figured would help him raise Leo for a year, return to New Zealand and work part-time.

I know my reply to the wife would have been "Don't let the door hit you on the bum on the way out and don't forget to leave your forwarding address so I can send your toothbrush on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd say buy yourself a new toothbrush.



EveMCooke said:


> Not a new thread but a new topic for discussion?
> 
> Has anyone seen this news item?
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Not a new thread but a new topic for discussion?
> 
> Has anyone seen this news item?
> 
> ...


EveMCooke
I saw this and am so happy that this Baby has a loving Father.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Not a new thread but a new topic for discussion?
> 
> Has anyone seen this news item?
> 
> ...


Under the circumstances, it's fortunate for this little wee one that he has such a loving father and will never know the depths of his mothers festering soul. Go karma! Sig her. :evil:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I reserve judgement until I hear the mom's side of the story.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I reserve judgement until I hear the mom's side of the story.


Sad to say the baby is likely better off!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I reserve judgement until I hear the mom's side of the story.


SQM
your statement puzzles me, what are you expecting to hear from her, something like: "I really love children but am very choosy and do not care for this one"?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> your statement puzzles me, what are you expecting to hear from her, something like: "I really love children but am very choosy and do not care for this one"?


agreed - she still chose to leave her baby because he wasn't 'perfect'. He will be loved and cherished by his Dad at least. I have no sympathy for her at all.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Probably wise. Sounds like Armenia may support this. Not likely to happen here. Here I think the main debate would come about if the mother received diagnosis early enough and decided to decide to abort. Once the child is born, a different set of criteria apply here. No simple answers to complex questions.



SQM said:


> I reserve judgement until I hear the mom's side of the story.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I reserve judgement until I hear the mom's side of the story.


That's fair. This took place in Armenia which has very little in the way of resources to look after anyone with disabilities, especially babies. According to the mother, she felt that her child would have access to better care if his NZ father took him back to NZ. The question could be, will the husband take his whole family, including his wife back to NZ?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> your statement puzzles me, what are you expecting to hear from her, something like: "I really love children but am very choosy and do not care for this one"?


She may have a drug or mental illness so she may not be emotionally equipped to deal with a special needs child. I know little of the story.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

double post - sorry


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's fair. This took place in Armenia which has very little in the way of resources to look after anyone with disabilities, especially babies. According to the mother, she felt that her child would have access to better care if his NZ father took him back to NZ. The question could be, will the husband take his whole family, including his wife back to NZ?


Actually, no one had mentioned the Mother's reasons. I guess that is quite possible. Also she had only had the baby for one week and often the shock would affect her thinking. I guess I shouldn't have jumped to conclusions until I had heard her side. You were correct Sqm, if that is the truth about her reasons.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, no one had mentioned the Mother's reasons. I guess that is quite possible. Also she had only had the baby for one week and often the shock would affect her thinking. I guess I shouldn't have jumped to conclusions until I had heard her side. You were correct Sqm, if that is the truth about her reasons.


The truth is probably somewhere between the 2 stories but I don't get the feeling she is an ogre. There is also a deeper story in his background - how he came to be living in Armenia,supported by his wife's family and his turning to crowd funding to return to NZ
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ruzan-badalyan-didnt-abandon-downs-5119923


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The truth is probably somewhere between the 2 stories but I don't get the feeling she is an ogre. There is also a deeper story in his background - how he came to be living in Armenia,supported by his wife's family and his turning to crowd funding to return to NZ
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ruzan-badalyan-didnt-abandon-downs-5119923


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The truth is probably somewhere between the 2 stories but I don't get the feeling she is an ogre. There is also a deeper story in his background - how he came to be living in Armenia,supported by his wife's family and his turning to crowd funding to return to NZ
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ruzan-badalyan-didnt-abandon-downs-5119923


Thanks for posting - I suspected there was more to the story. We still don't know why dad was not working and was living off his wife's family, but at least mom sounds like a mom.

It also gave me the chance to catch this riveting TV blurb:

"Take Me Out accidentally reunites ex lovers and she leaves light ON - will it end in Fernandos?"


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The truth is probably somewhere between the 2 stories but I don't get the feeling she is an ogre. There is also a deeper story in his background - how he came to be living in Armenia,supported by his wife's family and his turning to crowd funding to return to NZ
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ruzan-badalyan-didnt-abandon-downs-5119923


Yes, I saw the mother has published a rebuttal to the father's story. I had not read that before I posted my post. It does answer questions but it also raises questions. The father seems to have raised a lot of money, I wonder how he will spend it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Enjoy the ballet, also enjoy the sugaring off day. Do they give you free samples when you attend? I always say 'thank you Canada' when I use the maple syrup, and I use a lot of maple syrup. It is great over vanilla ice cream. The only thing is the price, nearly $10 for a 250ml bottle. We seem to go through so many bottles. It has to be genuine 100% Canadian Maple syrup and marked 'product of Canada'. There is a cheaper product, labelled 'imitation maple syrup flavoured syrup' but that it horrible, to sweet. I usually buy 'Queen' brand but the last bottle I purchased was 'S&W' brand. Perhaps it is the transport costs that make it so expensive. I know that the local Coles frequently run out of the genuine product but people do not buy the immitation.


Real maple syrup is pretty expensive a mere 1,000 miles south of Canada. I haven't even seen the Grade A stuff down here, which I don't like anyway because it hasn't been cooked down as much, supposedly a bad thing. Give my Grade C 100% Guaranteed Canadian Maple Syrup and I'm thrilled. Oh no, now I'm thinking of pancakes! I could make them for dinner. Every now and then we have breakfast for dinner and think it's a wonderful treat.

On a completely different topic, I was born with traveling feet. Get to Australia? Yes, that sounds great! How?? Well, now I'm interested in traveling on cargo vessels as a passenger which is possible, sounds pleasant, and is way less expensive than almost any other way to get around. I bought a book, which shows I'm pretty curious about this kind of travel.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> OOpS! :shock: I meant the Jordanians. CNN is showing a headline that "Jordan Executes Terrorist Prisoners."


I can't even stand to hear what was done to the Jordanian pilot, and it's so horrible but oddly understandable that Jordan is seeking revenge by, for one thing, executing the failed female suicide bomber. Time to ignore the news again...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Not a new thread but a new topic for discussion?
> 
> Has anyone seen this news item?
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard about this particular case, but things like this happen, sadly. Leo looks pretty perfect to me, and I already know that he may be able to live on his own and keep a job if he has a good, though special education. I worked in a place where the file clerk had Down's Syndrome and was really good at her job plus being proud of herself. When she left to have a baby we all were really sad to see her go. No "normal" person lasted very long at that job or did it nearly as well as she had. Also worked in another place where the person who delivered the mail had Down's. I really think there's more room in the world than we sometimes think for all sorts of people.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

There are different levels when it comes to Downs Syndrome. Some are high functioning but many are not. As a librarian I've had many encounters when special ed. classes visited the library. The amount of energy needed to cope with the profoundly retarded (not PC, but still accurate) can be incredibly draining. Not everyone is cut out for it and I see no reason to denigrate those who are honest about their capabilities in that regard.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Real maple syrup is pretty expensive a mere 1,000 miles south of Canada. I haven't even seen the Grade A stuff down here, which I don't like anyway because it hasn't been cooked down as much, supposedly a bad thing. Give my Grade C 100% Guaranteed Canadian Maple Syrup and I'm thrilled. Oh no, now I'm thinking of pancakes! I could make them for dinner. Every now and then we have breakfast for dinner and think it's a wonderful treat.
> 
> On a completely different topic, I was born with traveling feet. Get to Australia? Yes, that sounds great! How?? Well, now I'm interested in traveling on cargo vessels as a passenger which is possible, sounds pleasant, and is way less expensive than almost any other way to get around. I bought a book, which shows I'm pretty curious about this kind of travel.


I think a sea voyage would be far preferable to travelling, cramped up in economy on an aeroplane. We are quite a few miles distant from you. Distance from USA to Australia is: 9903.8 Miles (15938.6 Kilometers / 8600.4 Nautical Miles) Approximate travel time from Washington DC, USA to Sydney, Australia is 20 hrs, 34 mins. Add to that another 4 hours 15 minutes to fly on to Perth from Sydney. The only way to fly those distances would be to fly business class, with a lie down bed if available. Meals are better too, no plastic cutlery, but real knives and forks. Or you could fly Emirates Airlines.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

I flew Emirates from Cairo to London in economy and it has been to date, the best flight I've experienced. Granted, the flight wasn't full but the service was excellent. From the moment I boarded until the moment I disembarked, my needs were met even before I had a need! Truly remarkable.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I flew Emirates from Cairo to London in economy and it has been to date, the best flight I've experienced. Granted, the flight wasn't full but the service was excellent. From the moment I boarded until the moment I disembarked, my needs were met even before I had a need! Truly remarkable.


My eldest son spent four days in Rome last year, a guest of the Italian Government, all expenses paid by the Italian Government. He flew both way with Emirates Business Class and said he arrived in Rome as fresh as a daisy. He was picked up at his home before the flight and driven home on his return. He was a keynote speaker at a conference in Rome. It is a long haul from Perth to Rome and I do not know if I could fly all that way economy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I think a sea voyage would be far preferable to travelling, cramped up in economy on an aeroplane. We are quite a few miles distant from you. Distance from USA to Australia is: 9903.8 Miles (15938.6 Kilometers / 8600.4 Nautical Miles) Approximate travel time from Washington DC, USA to Sydney, Australia is 20 hrs, 34 mins. Add to that another 4 hours 15 minutes to fly on to Perth from Sydney. The only way to fly those distances would be to fly business class, with a lie down bed if available. Meals are better too, no plastic cutlery, but real knives and forks. Or you could fly Emirates Airlines.


Thanks for the info and all the wonderful pictures. I could die happy if I never got on an airplane ever again. To me, travel in general means getting a good look at the places I want to visit and seeing the general sights while sitting comfortably in sleeping accommodations on trains. You should see the itineraries I've planned out on US trains. It's more than comprehensive, I think, and pretty amusing too. It gives me a chuckle as I let my imagination and Amtrak's map of their routes meet. The idea of travel by cargo ship cuts out flying from place to place. I would be quite happy just watching the ocean as a ship plows through it. I don't think I'd enjoy being on a cruise ship. Too gussied up for me, and too big a crowd of people to get lost in.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> She may have a drug or mental illness so she may not be emotionally equipped to deal with a special needs child. I know little of the story.


SQM
sorry, all children have special needs. This woman should never have any children. Ever seen the needs of children having been in an accident? Frequently much worse than Downs Syndrome.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks for the info and all the wonderful pictures. I could die happy if I never got on an airplane ever again. To me, travel in general means getting a good look at the places I want to visit and seeing the general sights while sitting comfortably in sleeping accommodations on trains. You should see the itineraries I've planned out on US trains. It's more than comprehensive, I think, and pretty amusing too. It gives me a chuckle as I let my imagination and Amtrak's map of their routes meet. The idea of travel by cargo ship cuts out flying from place to place. I would be quite happy just watching the ocean as a ship plows through it. I don't think I'd enjoy being on a cruise ship. Too gussied up for me, and too big a crowd of people to get lost in.


Unfortunately train travel is very expensive in Australia. I can fly from Perth to Sydney, a journey of approximately four and a half and hours and I can get a ticket for $200 each way, depending on when I fly and what airliner I use. If I took the train it would take three days and the fare would be over $600 each way, and that is the cheap, sitting up seats, not the sleeper cabins. Only one train, the Indian Pacific. Train travel used to be cheap, but not anymore. Airliners are always offering discount tickets. I had an email from Air Asia today, offering a trip to Bali, $140 Perth to Bali and $60 return Bali to Perth, I do not know why the return journey is cheaper. But it is cheaper to fly to Bali than to fly to anywhere in Western Australia. That is why so many Aussies holiday in Bali rather than in Australia, unless you are a grey nomad and like to drag a caravan all over the place.

Train travel has been replaced by bus travel here in Western Australia, and it is not the most comfortable way to travel, stuck on one of those things in the heat. We now only have two trains travelling in WA apart from the suburban passenger service. One is the Australind to Bunbury, only about two and a half hours and the other is the Prospector to Kalgoorlie, about 7 hours. The Eastern States have more train services. The USA, Canada, Europe and the UK still have their romantic train journeys, but not here in WA. Apart from the converted sheep carriers offering luxury ocean cruises, we do not have passenger ships calling at Fremantle any more. So it is air travel for us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Unfortunately train travel is very expensive in Australia. I can fly from Perth to Sydney, a journey of approximately four and a half and hours and I can get a ticket for $200 each way, depending on when I fly and what airliner I use. If I took the train it would take three days and the fare would be over $600 each way, and that is the cheap, sitting up seats, not the sleeper cabins. Only one train, the Indian Pacific. Train travel used to be cheap, but not anymore. Airliners are always offering discount tickets. I had an email from Air Asia today, offering a trip to Bali, $140 Perth to Bali and $60 return Bali to Perth, I do not know why the return journey is cheaper. But it is cheaper to fly to Bali than to fly to anywhere in Western Australia. That is why so many Aussies holiday in Bali rather than in Australia, unless you are a grey nomad and like to drag a caravan all over the place.
> 
> Train travel has been replaced by bus travel here in Western Australia, and it is not the most comfortable way to travel, stuck on one of those things in the heat. We now only have two trains travelling in WA apart from the suburban passenger service. One is the Australind to Bunbury, only about two and a half hours and the other is the Prospector to Kalgoorlie, about 7 hours. The Eastern States have more train services. The USA, Canada, Europe and the UK still have their romantic train journeys, but not here in WA. Apart from the converted sheep carriers offering luxury ocean cruises, we do not have passenger ships calling at Fremantle any more. So it is air travel for us.


The US does still have interesting train routes to various parts of the US. It's expensive, especially with sleeping accommodations, and I sure don't want to spend the 2 days/2 nights it takes to go cross-country in nothing but a seat. It would probably cost less to get off the train once a day to spend a night in a hotel and then get back on to the train than to have sleeping accommodations on the train!!

I'm really indulging in fantasies right now. I'm more house-bound than I've ever been so I think about travelling because I like it a lot. Who knows if I'll get to do any substantial traveling anyway. It's dependent on some really nasty things happening, my mother dying and my cats, too. No I don't care more about my cats than my mother. The point is I would have to have nothing to care for every day to be free to spend long periods of time away from home.

I think I hear the breakfast dishes and the vacuum cleaner calling my name... I also want to shampoo the high traffic areas of my rugs. Oh, and go to the grocery store. And decide what to make for dinner so something will be defrosted in time to be cooked. Maybe I should change my user name to "Complaining Cinderella". I'll just have to treat myself to a latte at the local coffee shop. Maybe add a donut! I could shop for earrings before the groceries. I shop for earrings instead of shoes! :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Obama's throwing Israel under the bus, in a deal that would allow Iran to develop nuclear weapons. Seems to me that our enemies have become our friends and our friends have become our enemies. The middle east had been fairly stable until we got involved.
http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Rouhanis-rule-at-risk-if-nuclear-agreement-fails-Zarif-tells-Kerry-390293


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

In the meantime, Russia sends a warning to the west.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1562936/Russian-army-tests-the-father-of-all-bombs.html

So, just what is our government thinking? We're making deals with Iran and poking sticks at Russia. Are they TRYING to start world war III?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Obama's throwing Israel under the bus, in a deal that would allow Iran to develop nuclear weapons. Seems to me that our enemies have become our friends and our friends have become our enemies. The middle east had been fairly stable until we got involved.
> http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Rouhanis-rule-at-risk-if-nuclear-agreement-fails-Zarif-tells-Kerry-390293


As the Denims predicted. And as the Sloth began to realize. Jews have no friends.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> As the Denims predicted. And as the Sloth began to realize. Jews have no friends.


?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

RosieC said:


> ?


What is your question, Young Lady?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> As the Denims predicted. And as the Sloth began to realize. Jews have no friends.


But it's not the Denim's prediction.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> But it's not the Denim's prediction.


They are more leery of the jihadists than the Left is, I think.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> In the meantime, Russia sends a warning to the west.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1562936/Russian-army-tests-the-father-of-all-bombs.html
> 
> So, just what is our government thinking? We're making deals with Iran and poking sticks at Russia. Are they TRYING to start world war III?


We're already in the midst of WW111 I think. It began in the Middle East and it's only a matter of time before Europe will erupt.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> We're already in the midst of WW111 I think. It began in the Middle East and it's only a matter of time before Europe will erupt.


I agree!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> They are more leery of the jihadists than the Left is, I think.


It's just that they know how the story ends.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Obama's throwing Israel under the bus, in a deal that would allow Iran to develop nuclear weapons. Seems to me that our enemies have become our friends and our friends have become our enemies. The middle east had been fairly stable until we got involved.
> http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Rouhanis-rule-at-risk-if-nuclear-agreement-fails-Zarif-tells-Kerry-390293


Really? From what I've read and heard, Our president is negotiating 
proliferation with Iran. Netanyahu wants to go in and bomb Iran. If Israel does go into Iran, we would be expected to follow them in there because they are our ally. To do that would exhaust our resources. Not to mention the tremendous cost of another war and more wounded and dead Americans.
If we have to put more troops in the ME, I would rather it be to fight ISIL.

PS:Tthe Middle has never been stable. They have been throwing rocks at each other for centuries.

We are just getting out of 2 very long wars. I don't think we need 2 more.
( Iran & Russia)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> In the meantime, Russia sends a warning to the west.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1562936/Russian-army-tests-the-father-of-all-bombs.html
> 
> So, just what is our government thinking? We're making deals with Iran and poking sticks at Russia. Are they TRYING to start world war III?


Taken from the link you posted:
"Although there was no independent verification of the Russian military's claim, the test is likely to cause further consternation in the West after a series of bellicose statements by the president, Vladimir Putin."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really? From what I've read and heard, Our president is negotiating
> proliferation with Iran. Netanyahu wants to go in and bomb Iran. If Israel does go into Iran, we would be expected to follow them in there because they are our ally. To do that would exhaust our resources. Not to mention the tremendous cost of another war and more wounded and dead Americans.
> If we have to put more troops in the ME, I would rather it be to fight ISIL.
> 
> ...


This chronic war situation was similar to what caused the Fall of Rome and the diminishment of England. The US is in a state of rot and the pols think they can fight their way back to US greatness. We have been losing wars since Viet Nam. This imperial overreach will cause our downfall. And a correction to your post above - there has been rock throwing for 2000 years. It is a sad and useless situation.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Taken from the link you posted:
> "Although there was no independent verification of the Russian military's claim, the test is likely to cause further consternation in the West after a series of bellicose statements by the president, Vladimir Putin."


I rather be with Putin than support the neo-nazis that are in the Ukraine fighting. Interesting how Merkle is so gung ho to fight against Putin. Germany will never forget its WW2 humiliation at the hands of the Russians and will support any fascistic body that will work against Putin. Do not believe all you read about Russia.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I rather be with Putin than support the neo-nazis that are in the Ukraine fighting. Interesting how Merkle is so gung ho to fight against Putin. Germany will never forget its WW2 humiliation at the hands of the Russians and will support any fascistic body that will work against Putin. Do not believe all you read about Russia.


But isn't Putin behind the neo-nazis?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you read the l9th and 20th centuries you might notice what I have noticed. At the beginning of the l9th century Britain was THE world power - it lasted for about l00 years. Then Britain lost most of her power and the war (WWII ) happened, after WWII the United states took over as a leader in the world., Russia was and the US was powerful and became a country that 'protected' the world (not too well I am afraid. Then Viet Nam, Korea, Iraq and now the Middle east. China is waiting on the sidelines and many feel it will be the next most powerful country in the world . Russia is stirring things in Europe and has never given up the hope of a huge position in the world. 

I wonder whether anyone else thinks that with the mess in the United States, and the hatred between the left and the right things can be brought back to where you were in the years after the war. I hope so. It is amazing how Britain literally had a hugeplace in the orient, 
europe, and the middle east once the Commonwealth started to lose ground, so did Britain. i am just throwing this out there for your opinions.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> But isn't Putin behind the neo-nazis?


No. Communism is left winged, nazism or fascism is right winged. They are like enemy cats and dogs. The extremes of both are awful but I am definitely anti-fascist because the Nazis were fascists. Fascists are culture-destroyers.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I rather be with Putin than support the neo-nazis that are in the Ukraine fighting. Interesting how Merkle is so gung ho to fight against Putin. Germany will never forget its WW2 humiliation at the hands of the Russians and will support any fascistic body that will work against Putin. Do not believe all you read about Russia.


Here's another view.
http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/2015/02/09/peace-war-hand-paul-craig-roberts/


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> But isn't Putin behind the neo-nazis?


No. The United States put the neo nazis in power, through the use of NGOs. The Ukrainians had an elected leader until the US paid people to protest and overthrow their elected government. The neo nazis were not elected but, put into power. The Crimeans overwhelming voted to leave Ukraine and be part of Russia. The US is funding the illegal government trying to stop the Crimeans.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's another view.
> http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/2015/02/09/peace-war-hand-paul-craig-roberts/


Nebs thanks for the article. Certainly some interesting points. I am forwarding the link to my Historian Bro who gets off on this stuff.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> If you read the l9th and 20th centuries you might notice what I have noticed. At the beginning of the l9th century Britain was THE world power - it lasted for about l00 years. Then Britain lost most of her power and the war (WWII ) happened, after WWII the United states took over as a leader in the world., Russia was and the US was powerful and became a country that 'protected' the world (not too well I am afraid. Then Viet Nam, Korea, Iraq and now the Middle east. China is waiting on the sidelines and many feel it will be the next most powerful country in the world . Russia is stirring things in Europe and has never given up the hope of a huge position in the world.
> 
> I wonder whether anyone else thinks that with the mess in the United States, and the hatred between the left and the right things can be brought back to where you were in the years after the war. I hope so. It is amazing how Britain literally had a hugeplace in the orient,
> europe, and the middle east once the Commonwealth started to lose ground, so did Britain. i am just throwing this out there for your opinions.


I don't think Russia has been stirring things up in Europe. Russia was carrying out mutually beneficial trade with Europe. Then the US stuck its nose into the Ukraine. There are at least a couple of reasons that the US planned an overthrow of Ukraine's government. But they're all about oil snd money. One is to block Russia's access to its only warm water port, which is in Crimea. Another reason was to block Russias oil pipelines to Europe. The big oil people want to block Russia from selling oil to Europe. There are a couple more things going on with this. Russia is selling oil in currencies other than the dollar. That can't be allowed. If the world isn't required to buy oil with dollars, the dollar will crash. Also, the Saudis want to sell their oil to Europe and have been trying to build a pipeline through the middle east. We support them partly because the whole petro dollar was a deal made with them. The middle east oil producers are responsible for making and keeping the dollar as the international monetary unit.

This is a very interesting article about the hidden agenda. The evidence is in the links.
http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2012/10/the-wars-in-the-middle-east-and-north-africa-are-not-just-about-oil-theyre-also-about-gas.html


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Nebs thanks for the article. Certainly some interesting points. I am forwarding the link to my Historian Bro who gets off on this stuff.


I'd be curious as to what he thinks. Whether one agrees politically with Roberts or not, he's a very smart guy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> This chronic war situation was similar to what caused the Fall of Rome and the diminishment of England. The US is in a state of rot and the pols think they can fight their way back to US greatness. We have been losing wars since Viet Nam. This imperial overreach will cause our downfall. And a correction to your post above - there has been rock throwing for 2000 years. It is a sad and useless situation.


Centuries, 2000 years...schlameel schlamozzle. 
I had hoped we would have learned our lesson from Viet Nam which is to stay out of other countries civil wars. But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH,
Daddy Bush and Baby Bush had to get us involved in the ME and we haven't been able to get out of there yet. 
In the words of Michael Corleone "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> I rather be with Putin than support the neo-nazis that are in the Ukraine fighting. Interesting how Merkle is so gung ho to fight against Putin. Germany will never forget its WW2 humiliation at the hands of the Russians and will support any fascistic body that will work against Putin. Do not believe all you read about Russia.


Putin has his cajones in the cracker. What used to be a super power is now in financial collapse. He once was a lion. Now he is on the same level as an alley cat.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Centuries, 2000 years...schlameel schlamozzle.
> I had hoped we would have learned our lesson from Viet Nam which is to stay out of other countries civil wars. But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH,
> Daddy Bush and Baby Bush had to get us involved in the ME and we haven't been able to get out of there yet.
> In the words of Michael Corleone "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in."


I agree but it's not just the bush's.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Putin has his cajones in the cracker. What used to be a super power is now in financial collapse. He once was a lion. Now he is on the same level as an alley cat.


Don't underestimate him. He'll pull the trigger.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree but it's not just the bush's.


You are correct, KFN. I forgot to mention Cheney.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't think Russia has been stirring things up in Europe. Russia was carrying out mutually beneficial trade with Europe. Then the US stuck its nose into the Ukraine. There are at least a couple of reasons that the US planned an overthrow of Ukraine's government. But they're all about oil snd money. One is to block Russia's access to its only warm water port, which is in Crimea. Another reason was to block Russias oil pipelines to Europe. The big oil people want to block Russia from selling oil to Europe. There are a couple more things going on with this.  Russia is selling oil in currencies other than the dollar. That can't be allowed. If the world isn't required to buy oil with dollars, the dollar will crash. Also, the Saudis want to sell their oil to Europe and have been trying to build a pipeline through the middle east. We support them partly because the whole petro dollar was a deal made with them. The middle east oil producers are responsible for making and keeping the dollar as the international monetary unit.
> 
> This is a very interesting article about the hidden agenda. The evidence is in the links.
> http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2012/10/the-wars-in-the-middle-east-and-north-africa-are-not-just-about-oil-theyre-also-about-gas.html


Funny how finance and politics go hand in hand.
Finance is the gun and politicians pull the trigger.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Funny how finance and politics go hand in hand.
> Finance is the gun and politicians pull the trigger.


Its always about money and power.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You are correct, KFN. I forgot to mention Cheney.


Think bigger.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Obama's throwing Israel under the bus, in a deal that would allow Iran to develop nuclear weapons. Seems to me that our enemies have become our friends and our friends have become our enemies. The middle east had been fairly stable until we got involved.
> http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Rouhanis-rule-at-risk-if-nuclear-agreement-fails-Zarif-tells-Kerry-390293


IMO,Netanyahu is throwing Israel under the bus. President Obama has been working for a long time with Iran towards peace and proliferation. I have to agree with the Prez when he says "why throw it all down the drain 2 months before the deal is to take place?" Why should we let Netanyahu undo this? That is the main reason that Obama will not meet with him. The second reason is that it is too close to the Israeli elections.
I will be surprised if he does come. Democrats in both houses will not attend his speech as well as POTUS and VPOTUS. 
We can't spread our selves too thin over there in the ME.
Syria, Iraq, and if Netanyahu screws up, we can add Iran to the pot of stew.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> The US does still have interesting train routes to various parts of the US. It's expensive, especially with sleeping accommodations, and I sure don't want to spend the 2 days/2 nights it takes to go cross-country in nothing but a seat. It would probably cost less to get off the train once a day to spend a night in a hotel and then get back on to the train than to have sleeping accommodations on the train!!
> 
> I'm really indulging in fantasies right now. I'm more house-bound than I've ever been so I think about travelling because I like it a lot. Who knows if I'll get to do any substantial traveling anyway. It's dependent on some really nasty things happening, my mother dying and my cats, too. No I don't care more about my cats than my mother. The point is I would have to have nothing to care for every day to be free to spend long periods of time away from home.
> 
> I think I hear the breakfast dishes and the vacuum cleaner calling my name... I also want to shampoo the high traffic areas of my rugs. Oh, and go to the grocery store. And decide what to make for dinner so something will be defrosted in time to be cooked. Maybe I should change my user name to "Complaining Cinderella". I'll just have to treat myself to a latte at the local coffee shop. Maybe add a donut! I could shop for earrings before the groceries. I shop for earrings instead of shoes! :thumbup:


I loved your post, you have said so much. Regarding your name change, definitely not 'Complaining Cinderella', but how about 'Reality Sue'.

Now regarding your earrings. Lets see if that Chinese girl has her stall in the Swan View Shopping Centre before we go anywhere else. She makes jewellery for sale and has some beautiful things on her stall, and so cheap. You could buy several pairs of earrings. Shoes are expensive and unless you really need another pair of shoes we can skip them. Besides, trying on shoes is a pain, they have the style you love but not the colour your love, and of course they do not have them in your size. The only shoes they have in your size at the moment are the $275 pair of suede boots that were made in Indonesia. Please do not try them on because they are just soooooo comfortable you will just have to buy them. I know this happened to me, but the boots are soooooooo comfortable I could wear them all day and not know I was wearing shoes.

OK shoes and earrings sorted. On to coffee and doughnuts. Where? The main food hall is just too noisy, the Chinese lady has sold her stall near Coles and the person who has taken over just does not make good coffee. Their food is not much either. Dome really does not do good doughnuts nor does the Colony. The Vietnamese coffee stall near Woolies are great, it is quiet and they have today's newspaper so we can catch up with the news with our coffee. Besides the gang who work there are really great. Yes, we do have coffee there quite a lot, how did you guess that. Of course, we could go down to Pa 's at the end of my road. Great gang, they know me personally as they are also the bakers and I have been going there for 24 years now. Excellent coffee and great range of doughnuts. Did I also tell you they make an excellent range of pies. Yes they also serve salads, just tell them what you want. There, coffee, shoes, earrings all taken care of, no sweat.

I know what you mean about cats and travelling. I also take my cats to the local cattery. $26 a night for the pair as they share the same cell, sorry enclosure. They only board cats and they spoil the cats. The cats have an inside cell/stall/whatever that has an opening to a small outside area and twice every day every cat is allowed access to the runway behind the cattery. Cats do not intermingle, each cat has its own exercise time. The owners also pet and groom and play with the cats. They only have a limited number of places available at their cat holiday home so you have to book in advance. Generally the cats have to be dropped off the day before we travel and then picked up the day after we return home, so it does get expensive. No, I do not like asking other people to come and feed my cats, I would worry that they might leave the door open and let them out. My cats are inside cats. I have told my son that when these two cats die that is it, no more cats. His smile and his "yeeeeeesssssss mum, we will not get another cat for perhaps how long?" said it all. Although Winnie, our Keeshond, died in 1999 and we have not replaced her. We have had the cats now for almost 11 years, Frodo was only a kitten and Tabbatha had just had her first litter of kittens so she was probably just over 6 months. The cat I gave my eldest son lived for 23 years and my daughter 's cat lived for 17 years, so I think we will have these for a few years yet.

Now on to the train trip. It would be great to break the journey and spend the night at a motel/hotel/B & B, but unfortunately these facilities do not exist across the Nullarbor. Yes there are some facilities on Highway 1, the road across the Nullarbor _but_ the railway line is several kms north of the road with no link roads between, only open farmland. Dry hot farmland, lots of potholes, cow dung, sheep poo, flies, no humans. Do you really fancy lugging you luggage across the dust for several km, maybe ten or more km? No, I did not think so. So you cannot break your journey in the middle of the Nullarbor. If you drove you could camp on the side of the road. Yes, that is what we always did but with the cost of petrol these days, forget it. Bus trips to Geraldton, Albany, Esperance, Kalgoorlie, well these trips are really so short you do not need an overnight sleep and would you really want to spend the night at somewhere like Williams, Kojonup, Merredin, Walkaway???? Yes, stupid question wasn't it. Bus trips longer than that, forget it. Those coaches, as they call the busses, travel night and day with just short stops at a roadside cafe at a garage in some small godforsaken town for meals and comfort stops as they are called. There is also the small problem with the ticket and the fare. You see they consider it two separate journeys if you only travel as far as Merredin and then catch another train tomorrow to Kal, and two short trip fare are more expensive than one long trip. Yes, a pain in the posterior, I know. I know a great place to stay in Albany but it is at Middleton Beach and that is quite a distance out of town so we will need a car to get there. Kal? Sure we can stay at Rydges, great motel. Yeeeeees, we will need a car to get there as it is quite a walk. Taxi you say, you do know how much taxis cost don't you? And where would you find a taxi in Kalgoorlie or Albany ?

As a mouldy, olide, OK OK OK already, old age pensioner I am entitled to one free return trip every year, paid for by the State Government, but it has to be taken on the WAGR rolling stock so we cannot take the Indian Pacific to Kalgoorlie. Most people just go to Bunbury but there are only so many times you can go to Bunbury before you start screaming "no, no, no, I am not going to Bunbury again". How many, you ask? Well, possibly if you are really tolerant then two trips but generally one trip to Bunbury each lifetime is more than enough. How did you guess, I have not been to Bunbury now for 12 years. I, like many other mouldy oldy, do not use my free return trip each year, in fact I have not used it now for 10 years. A free trip yes, but then if you have to stay overnight at a motel/hotel/B & B then it becomes an expensive free trip. It there is only one of you it is very expensive. They quote a price, per person, but that is for two sharing the same room. If there is only the one of you then you pay double, the same price that would be charged in total for two people to use the room. My son and I have this problem when we travel. Most accommodation facilities are single bedroom, twin bedrooms are hard to come by and they are booked well in advance by families. No, I do not wish to spend the night in the same bedroom as my 40 year old son, and he would refuse to share a room with me. Besides, a lot of places do not have twin beds, sooooo imagine mum and son sharing the double bed? No thank you, go away, I refuse to think about that.

Do you realise that you have spent the last half hour reading what I just wrote and you still have not done the breakfast dishes or the vacuuming, not to mention making the beds or doing the dusting?

:roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Think bigger.


Well, Chris Christie wasn't around back then.....


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

For those who want government run healthcare, I hope we don't end up like Great Britain. This is horrible!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2945079/Old-people-auctioned-care-homes-internet-Anger-cattle-markets-grannies-councils-accept-lowest-bids-save-cash.html


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, Chris Christie wasn't around back then.....


 :XD:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> IMO,Netanyahu is throwing Israel under the bus. President Obama has been working for a long time with Iran towards peace and proliferation. I have to agree with the Prez when he says "why throw it all down the drain 2 months before the deal is to take place?" Why should we let Netanyahu undo this? That is the main reason that Obama will not meet with him.
> I will be surprised if he does come. Democrats in both houses will not attend his speech as well as POTUS and VPOTUS.
> We can't spread our selves too thin over there in the ME.
> Syria, Iraq, and if Netanyahu screws up, we can add Iran to the pot of stew.


I don't even know what to say about this. I'm speechless.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Really? From what I've read and heard, Our president is negotiating
> proliferation with Iran. Netanyahu wants to go in and bomb Iran. If Israel does go into Iran, we would be expected to follow them in there because they are our ally. To do that would exhaust our resources. Not to mention the tremendous cost of another war and more wounded and dead Americans.
> If we have to put more troops in the ME, I would rather it be to fight ISIL.
> 
> ...


And Tony Rabbit would be running down the road screaming "me to, me too, wait for me, I am coming to your war. I am the Aussie Prime Minister now and I am making a 'captain's pick' to go to the war with the Yanks" And Australia would be dragged into another overseas war when there is no threat to the Australian mainland.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> And Tony Rabbit would be running down the road screaming "me to, me too, wait for me, I am coming to your war. I am the Aussie Prime Minister now and I am making a 'captain's pick' to go to the war with the Yanks" And Australia would be dragged into another overseas war when there is no threat to the Australian mainland.


Boy, howdy, wow!! Are you sure he isn't the illegimate child of GHW Bush??


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't even know what to say about this. I'm speechless.


Sorry about that! It was not meant as an insult to Israel. If Netanyahu chose to come in April, I think things would be much different. AND the President is the one who should invite him, not the drunk who holds the gavel.
I would rather see the nuke program in Iraq end with talks and negotiations than starting another war. At least I can hope.

SQM I get the points for tonight!! I left KFN speechless!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sorry about that! It was not meant as an insult to Israel. If Netanyahu chose to come in April, I think things would be much different. AND the President is the one who should invite him, not the drunk who holds the gavel.
> 
> SQM I get the points for tonight!! I left KFN speechless!!


Okey Doke. You have done a first that rightly belongs in Ripley's. However, I am sure Nebs will get her tongue back from the cat soon enough. But you do get the point for not only asking for it but also because I like you says Mr. Sloth Rogers.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> This chronic war situation was similar to what caused the Fall of Rome and the diminishment of England. The US is in a state of rot and the pols think they can fight their way back to US greatness. We have been losing wars since Viet Nam. This imperial overreach will cause our downfall. And a correction to your post above - there has been rock throwing for 2000 years. It is a sad and useless situation.


I thought it was longer than that. A few wars come to mind. If I remember my bible history, it is full of wars between the tribes and people of different areas.

The conquest and enslavement by the Egyptians for a start.

The Kingdom of Israel emerged as an important local power by the 9th century BCE before falling to the Neo-Assyrian Empire in 722 BCE.

The revolt against the Neo-Babylonian Empire led to its destruction in 586 BCE.

The wars between Persia and Greece took place in the early part of the 5th century BC.

Syrian Wars, (3rd century bc)

The First JewishRoman War. Herod was a Roman Ruler when Christ was born, so the Romans were well and truly entrenched in the area.

Remember the Romans had conquered the middle east BC and they had installed their system of Government and rulers there.

A very long history of stone throwing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Okey Doke. You have done a first that rightly belongs in Ripley's. However, I am sure Nebs will get her tongue back from the cat soon enough. But you do get the point for not only asking for it but also because I like you says Mr. Sloth Rogers.


I wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I rather be with Putin than support the neo-nazis that are in the Ukraine fighting. Interesting how Merkle is so gung ho to fight against Putin. Germany will never forget its WW2 humiliation at the hands of the Russians and will support any fascistic body that will work against Putin. Do not believe all you read about Russia.


It is also religion. Catholic Ukraine vs Orthodox Russia. The borders between Poland and the Ukraine have always been very fluid and there is no love lost between Poland and Russia. Catholic vs Orthodox again. There has always been a history of conflict between the Ukraine and Russia. It is also an ongoing conflict between Russia and Crimeas Tatars, the Muslim indigenous people of the Crimea.

Unfortunately, people always say 'those Godless atheist Russians', referring to the oppression and suppression of religion by the Communists. But it has always been 'Holy Mother Russia' and the Russians have always been very religious. Religion did not die out, it just went into hiding, underground. Look how quickly the Orthodox Church rose again after the downfall of the USSR.

I am with you, I do not trust Angela Merkel, I think she has too much power. The Germans have always longed for control, power over others. This is why the USSR was so strongly against the unification of Germany. Angela Merkel is trying to control Europe by financial means rather than taking over countries by conquest.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My EveeeM is incredible. Do you have all this in your noggin or is this a another example of superb research? I am not a bible scholar. I prefer my literature more modern. 

(While you are an attractive woman, I pictured you frail and gray with a bun and frameless glasses. But the real you matches your posts better. I just have to adjust my EveeeeM schema. )


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> No. The United States put the neo nazis in power, through the use of NGOs. The Ukrainians had an elected leader until the US paid people to protest and overthrow their elected government. The neo nazis were not elected but, put into power. The Crimeans overwhelming voted to leave Ukraine and be part of Russia. The US is funding the illegal government trying to stop the Crimeans.


Do not forget that Khrushchev gifted the Crimea to the Ukraine in 1954.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Putin has his cajones in the cracker. What used to be a super power is now in financial collapse. He once was a lion. Now he is on the same level as an alley cat.


Alley cats are not tame little creatures, they fight hard and they fight dirty, with claws and teeth exposed. Beware of the alley cat because it will leap at you from behind the rubbish bins when you are least expecting it. Alley cats defend their territory.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> For those who want government run healthcare, I hope we don't end up like Great Britain. This is horrible!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2945079/Old-people-auctioned-care-homes-internet-Anger-cattle-markets-grannies-councils-accept-lowest-bids-save-cash.html


I think you might have quite a few Poms who will very strongly disagree with you on this issue. The UK healthcare may have problems but it is still streets ahead of anything like the healthcare system currently in place in the USA. Australia is experiencing a cash flow problem with Medicare but Aussies will fight tooth and nail to keep it. The Poms will fight tooth and nail to keep their Healthcare system.

You may call it 'socialised medical welfare' but it does not mean that the poor and the destitute are without medical assistance, as they are in the USA. People in the UK are not forced into bankruptcy in order to pay for medical attention. I think people in the USA are just paranoid whenever they think anything may be connected to Socialism in any way.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Alley cats are not tame little creatures, they fight hard and they fight dirty, with claws and teeth exposed. Beware of the alley cat because it will leap at you from behind the rubbish bins when you are least expecting it. Alley cats defend their territory.


Exactly my point, Eve! The lion is respected by the other animals because he is strong, fearless,and predictable. Let's throw in a little swagger. too.

Alley Cats? Not so much.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Boy, howdy, wow!! Are you sure he isn't the illegimate child of GHW Bush??


You may not be familiar with the expression "All the way with LBJ". Today, Holt is mainly remembered for his somewhat controversial role in expanding Australia's involvement in the Vietnam War; for his "All the way with LBJ" statement. Harold Holt was our Prime Minister in 1965 when he made that utterance. Harold Holt disappeared into the surf near Portsea in December 1967. They never discovered a body and there have been so many conspiracy theories, capture by aliens, boarding a Chinese submarine, murdered by the American Secret Intelligence, you name it someone has put it forward as a possible explanation for the disappearance of our Prime Minister.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> My EveeeM is incredible. Do you have all this in your noggin or is this a another example of superb research? I am not a bible scholar. I prefer my literature more modern.
> 
> (While you are an attractive woman, I pictured you frail and gray with a bun and frameless glasses. But the real you matches your posts better. I just have to adjust my EveeeeM schema. )


I have a lot of facts in my head, I loved history at school. I have to do quick checks though to confirm dates. Memory is getting hazy at times. I have my physical problems but I can still stand my own in a stoush. Four brothers who showed no mercy because I was a girl. One thing they say about me, which is so very, very true, I do not suffer fools gladly.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Centuries, 2000 years...schlameel schlamozzle.
> I had hoped we would have learned our lesson from Viet Nam which is to stay out of other countries civil wars. But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH,
> Daddy Bush and Baby Bush had to get us involved in the ME and we haven't been able to get out of there yet.
> In the words of Michael Corleone "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in."


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Alley cats are not tame little creatures, they fight hard and they fight dirty, with claws and teeth exposed. Beware of the alley cat because it will leap at you from behind the rubbish bins when you are least expecting it. Alley cats defend their territory.


Putin is a murderer. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Sorry about that! It was not meant as an insult to Israel. If Netanyahu chose to come in April, I think things would be much different. AND the President is the one who should invite him, not the drunk who holds the gavel.
> I would rather see the nuke program in Iraq end with talks and negotiations than starting another war. At least I can hope.
> 
> SQM I get the points for tonight!! I left KFN speechless!!


I think Netanyahu would do absolutely anything to protect Israel. I think he's seen the writing on the wall and knows that it no longer makes sense to bet on a dead horse. IMO, Israel can have all the weapons they want but will never truly be safe without the might and power of the United States behind her. Netanyahu can see that they're losing that protection. He's tried to work with obama for six years, to no avail. He wouldn't be going to congress if he thought he could work with obama. Obama and his administration are all pro muslim, anti Israel. What else can he do? I think he's willing to break protocol, to save his country. It doesn't matter what kind of deal obama makes with Iran. They will break that deal and use nuclear weapons against Israel. They hate Israel more than they love their own people.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think Netanyahu would do absolutely anything to protect Israel. I think he's seen the writing on the wall and knows that it no longer makes sense to bet on a dead horse. IMO, Israel can have all the weapons they want but will never truly be safe without the might and power of the United States behind her. Netanyahu can see that they're losing that protection. He's tried to work with obama for six years, to no avail. He wouldn't be going to congress if he thought he could work with obama. Obama and his administration are all pro muslim, anti Israel. What else can he do? I think he's willing to break protocol, to save his country. It doesn't matter what kind of deal obama makes with Iran. They will break that deal and use nuclear weapons against Israel. They hate Israel more than they love their own people.


Knitter from Nebraska
Netanyahu is trying to save just himself and nothing else. The rest of your writing is totally unfounded. I am glad to have a President who tries Diplomacy and not weaponry.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Just saw on the news that President Obama has confirmed the death of the U.S., female hostage held by ISIS.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> It is also religion. Catholic Ukraine vs Orthodox Russia. The borders between Poland and the Ukraine have always been very fluid and there is no love lost between Poland and Russia. Catholic vs Orthodox again. There has always been a history of conflict between the Ukraine and Russia. It is also an ongoing conflict between Russia and Crimeas Tatars, the Muslim indigenous people of the Crimea.
> 
> Unfortunately, people always say 'those Godless atheist Russians', referring to the oppression and suppression of religion by the Communists. But it has always been 'Holy Mother Russia' and the Russians have always been very religious. Religion did not die out, it just went into hiding, underground. Look how quickly the Orthodox Church rose again after the downfall of the USSR.
> 
> I am with you, I do not trust Angela Merkel, I think she has too much power. The Germans have always longed for control, power over others. This is why the USSR was so strongly against the unification of Germany. Angela Merkel is trying to control Europe by financial means rather than taking over countries by conquest.


EveMCooke
Russia had totally different reasons for being against the unification of Germany. It was going to lose the 
intellectual Elite, Andrea Merkel being one of them and obviously it has taken its toll on Russia. Merkel is a formidable Leader looking out for her People.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Putin is a murderer. Nothing more, nothing less.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> Netanyahu is trying to save just himself and nothing else. The rest of your writing is totally unfounded. I am glad to have a President who tries Diplomacy and not weaponry.


My Israeli friend who is visiting now said the same thing about Netanyahu. She is conservative but finds him totally self-serving. My opinion about him might be changing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I think you might have quite a few Poms who will very strongly disagree with you on this issue. The UK healthcare may have problems but it is still streets ahead of anything like the healthcare system currently in place in the USA. Australia is experiencing a cash flow problem with Medicare but Aussies will fight tooth and nail to keep it. The Poms will fight tooth and nail to keep their Healthcare system.
> 
> You may call it 'socialised medical welfare' but it does not mean that the poor and the destitute are without medical assistance, as they are in the USA. People in the UK are not forced into bankruptcy in order to pay for medical attention. I think people in the USA are just paranoid whenever they think anything may be connected to Socialism in any way.


---------------

I agree -- it amazes me that people look at our health care systems, (UK, Australia, New Zealand and Canada) which are working and tell us how we don't know what we are talking about when we say we are happy with our health care.That has happened to me on these threads more than once.

Yes, it is getting more difficult to keep up the standards of care, as we and the rest of the world are in different levels of a recession. I agree with Eve- Our health care works as well as any other health care system, and even if we have to cut back a bit , because it is expensive, It is still l00% better than what is happening in the states and will continue to happen unless somehow changes of attitude happen there.

Things are changing all over the world, a lot of those changes are from the wars that have been started by the US stepping into situations that really were none of anyone's business. 
As we are so close to the US I am very glad that our Government used restraint and stayed out of a lot of those wars. Korea, Vietnam, Iraq to name 3. Personally I think the war in Iraq opened the door to ISIS.

We joined you in Afghanistan which was a lost cause as far as many Canadians are concerned. In my mind it might be too late to pull away from the interference as the middle east Hates the US and I don't think that can be turned around.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I loved your post, you have said so much. Regarding your name change, definitely not 'Complaining Cinderella', but how about 'Reality Sue'.
> :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


I'm glad you liked my post. I've just read yours this morning after doing yesterday's chores. There are, of course, new chores to do today.

The shopping mall near my home isn't one of those mostly indoor types. There's one smallish department store, Ross, where I can check out the earrings. I didn't get that far yesterday. Today is 10% off for seniors day. Tuesdays at Ross are a little scary with all the little old ladies who turn into vicious monsters trying to get their hands on something before some other little old lady beats them to it. I'm not sure I can handle it today. I could go all the way to the little business district near the University of California where there are street vendors for 6 blocks on both sides of the street. This brings on a whole different set of obstacles. The biggest one is being able to accept seeing part of my home town which has gone to the dogs. (Not to mention the strangely large amount of actual dog poop on the sidewalks...) There are lots of restaurants there, however. I could have almost any cuisine from any place in the world for lunch.

There are two discount shoe stores at the mall and over the years I've managed to get most of my shoes at one or another of them. Sometimes I do have to go to The Walk Shop, a fancy shoe store nearby. That's where the $275 boots are waiting. The big pitfall for me there are the $275 sandals, though.

OK. Now for the coffee and donut(s). There's a donut shop at the mall that's been there since the late 1950s, good old Star Donuts. The place has changed hands several times but it seem the recipes go along with the shop and the donuts there have always been great. You can tell how good the donuts are by the number of police cars parked outside. I suppose criminals could monitor this and know exactly when local police take their coffee breaks. I did my grocery shopping yesterday in the afternoon so I stopped off in a bar that's been in the mall forever, too, and had a beer. That was my wild indulgence.

Pie? Next week I'm getting together with friends and will be taking a pecan upside down cake and baking a blackberry pie at their place. I'll be making a nice curry for dinner, too. They'll be making grits and eggs for breakfast. They always have good coffee. It takes about 2 hours by bus for me to get to their place so I'm having an overnight visit. Whoopee!!!

Is 'Woolies" short for Woolworth's? I'll definitely head for that if I go around the world on a cargo ship. There are some very tempting voyages for 50-80 days that go around the world. I'll have to try a short trip first to find out if I really like this cargo ship travel. A short trip is highly recommended by the folks who book this kind of travel. I'd hate to find myself obliged to travel unpleasantly for a couple of months.

Boarding cats, travel on planes, trains, buses? I haven't seen a place to board pets in my town for a long time. Us oldies in the US don't get a free trip anywhere. If we did I might just try to find something acceptable about my version of Bunbury and go there just to take advantage of the opportunity to go somewhere. Bus travel seems to be some kind of torture. People do it but don't seem to be having a good time. I used to do a bit of long distance bus travel when I was young and strong. Short stops and long times wedged into a seat next to someone who can't stop talking for the whole trip. Yuck. I was once trapped by a very fat old lady who tried to convert me to Mormonism. We were together for 20 hours. I'm very proud of myself for not killing her or having to check myself into a loony bin after that experience.

I no longer want to haul luggage, sleep in a seat, eat awful food and drink frighteningly horrible coffee. I don't want to fly anwhere, either. I'm not afraid of flying, I've just had enough of it. I want to travel on the ground. Train travel often means seeing the seamy part of towns because the train stations have been there forever while the areas around them slowly went downhill. I'll settle for that, though. There are long stretches of countryside to look at, anyway. Staying in hotels, etc., adds a lot of expense. When I've travelled with a friend we've shared a room sometimes. Even shared the bed if we couldn't get twin beds. I don't mind doing that even if the friend is a guy because we know what we're up to and it isn't anything that might happen in a bed.

I really want to travel on my own and only have to concern myself with my own travel arrangements. I don't want to compromise. Purely selfish all the way is what I want these days. It's nice to visit friends in various cities but I'm inclined to turn down the offer of the spare room just to have a room of my own even though it's a hotel room. I'll budget for that even though it's expensive.

This reply may not have be as long as your post but I've been typing for a while. Time for another cup of coffee. Then I'll try to get the rug shampooer out of the closet. My brother gave it me as a present and it is large and heavy, something he can use easily and me not so easily. I like clean carpets, though, so that's that. I think I'll bake a cake. I got some lemon frosting yesterday to cheat with along with using a cake mix instead of doing it all from scratch. I'm getting lazy about that too. There are so many prepared foods nowadays that taste great and make life simpler. Yes, cake sounds necessary today. I did get lemons to make lemon filling to put between the layers. I'll cut the layers in half so there are four thin ones instead of only two. Lemon is my mother's favorite and I like it, too.

It's "Selfish Sue" for now. "Reality Sue" needs a vacation now ant then, too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> You may not be familiar with the expression "All the way with LBJ". Today, Holt is mainly remembered for his somewhat controversial role in expanding Australia's involvement in the Vietnam War; for his "All the way with LBJ" statement. Harold Holt was our Prime Minister in 1965 when he made that utterance. Harold Holt disappeared into the surf near Portsea in December 1967. They never discovered a body and there have been so many conspiracy theories, capture by aliens, boarding a Chinese submarine, murdered by the American Secret Intelligence, you name it someone has put it forward as a possible explanation for the disappearance of our Prime Minister.


I'm very familiar with the phrase "All the way with LBJ." I thought it was his campaign phrase in 1964.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Here we go. These are 1964 campaign buttons.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Do not forget that Khrushchev gifted the Crimea to the Ukraine in 1954.


The gift was a token, in name only. The Ukraine was part of the Soviet Union. Khrushchev couldn't have imagined the Soviet Union being split apart.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I think you might have quite a few Poms who will very strongly disagree with you on this issue. The UK healthcare may have problems but it is still streets ahead of anything like the healthcare system currently in place in the USA. Australia is experiencing a cash flow problem with Medicare but Aussies will fight tooth and nail to keep it. The Poms will fight tooth and nail to keep their Healthcare system.
> 
> You may call it 'socialised medical welfare' but it does not mean that the poor and the destitute are without medical assistance, as they are in the USA. People in the UK are not forced into bankruptcy in order to pay for medical attention. I think people in the USA are just paranoid whenever they think anything may be connected to Socialism in any way.


I think you'd find a hard time finding anyone, anywhere, who wants Mom auctioned off to the highest bidder. Here in the US, we expect that our parents will be placed in a nursing home in their own town, not farmed out to the lowest bidder.

I also think you're mistaken to think that the poor and destitute are without healthcare in the US. They can and do, walk into any emergency room in the country, and receive free care. People like to say they don't but they do! In addition, every doctor and hospital in this country writes off a certain amount in medical bills, for people who can't afford to pay. It's like lawyers who all do pro bono work. I know this for a fact because my best friend's husband came down with lung cancer and six months later, she got breast cancer. He died while she was still in treatment. I personally called all of his doctors and hospital, and her doctors and hospital, and every one of them wrote off the charges, so she could just focus on getting better. Inn addition, the drug companies have programs for people who can't afford their drugs. Often they end up paying little or nothing. Sometimes, all you have to do, is ask!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

So now we have maniacs plotting to behead members of the public:

http://www.9news.com.au/National/2015/02/11/06/44/Two-men-arrested-in-connection-with-beheading-plot-in-Sydney


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> So now we have maniacs plotting to behead members of the public:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/National/2015/02/11/06/44/Two-men-arrested-in-connection-with-beheading-plot-in-Sydney


I've lost my head over a lot of crazy things.

It is still early morning in Oz. How can you dig up this yucky news so early in the morning.

How is Wednesday by the way? I can use a bit of clairvoyance for tomorrow.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I've lost my head over a lot of crazy things.
> 
> It is still early morning in Oz. How can you dig up this yucky news so early in the morning.
> 
> How is Wednesday by the way? I can use a bit of clairvoyance for tomorrow.


Yep, still early morning at 9.19 am. Wednesday is going to be very, very hot at 36 C, about 98 F. Want to go for a swim?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think you'd find a hard time finding anyone, anywhere, who wants Mom auctioned off to the highest bidder. Here in the US, we expect that our parents will be placed in a nursing home in their own town, not farmed out to the lowest bidder.
> 
> I also think you're mistaken to think that the poor and destitute are without healthcare in the US. They can and do, walk into any emergency room in the country, and receive free care. People like to say they don't but they do! In addition, every doctor and hospital in this country writes off a certain amount in medical bills, for people who can't afford to pay. It's like lawyers who all do pro bono work. I know this for a fact because my best friend's husband came down with lung cancer and six months later, she got breast cancer. He died while she was still in treatment. I personally called all of his doctors and hospital, and her doctors and hospital, and every one of them wrote off the charges, so she could just focus on getting better. Inn addition, the drug companies have programs for people who can't afford their drugs. Often they end up paying little or nothing. Sometimes, all you have to do, is ask!


--------------------------------------------
I am not arguing that fact or those facts at all. I have been reading these threads since they open, and if I came across as critical I apologize. I am sure your information must be happening in many many cases, however that is not necessary when a medical coverage plan is in place for all citizens. It gives peace of mind to our citizens which is huge. I haven't seen much peace of mind by Americans on these pages unless they are in a position to pay what the Insurance company they deal with, charges. It is those who can't pay those fees that are not secure that they will be covered.

I


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think you'd find a hard time finding anyone, anywhere, who wants Mom auctioned off to the highest bidder. Here in the US, we expect that our parents will be placed in a nursing home in their own town, not farmed out to the lowest bidder.
> 
> I also think you're mistaken to think that the poor and destitute are without healthcare in the US. They can and do, walk into any emergency room in the country, and receive free care. People like to say they don't but they do! In addition, every doctor and hospital in this country writes off a certain amount in medical bills, for people who can't afford to pay. It's like lawyers who all do pro bono work. I know this for a fact because my best friend's husband came down with lung cancer and six months later, she got breast cancer. He died while she was still in treatment. I personally called all of his doctors and hospital, and her doctors and hospital, and every one of them wrote off the charges, so she could just focus on getting better. Inn addition, the drug companies have programs for people who can't afford their drugs. Often they end up paying little or nothing. Sometimes, all you have to do, is ask!


Emergency rooms in this country are closing left, right and down the center. They close because they can't afford to operate. So much for "free" health care--which wasn't free at all, as the rest of us paid for it. Hey, wait a minute, wasn't that the socialized health care that so many in this country are deathly afraid of...?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Here we go. These are 1964 campaign buttons.


You're too young to remember he heard it first here: All the way with Adlai.
Maybe around 1952?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------------------------------
> I am not arguing that fact or those facts at all. I have been reading these threads since they open, and if I came across as critical I apologize. I am sure your information must be happening in many many cases, however that is not necessary when a medical coverage plan is in place for all citizens. It gives peace of mind to our citizens which is huge. I haven't seen much peace of mind by Americans on these pages unless they are in a position to pay what the Insurance company they deal with, charges. It is those who can't pay those fees that are not secure that they will be covered.
> 
> I


I used to have perfect peace of mind... until obamacare went into effect. We had wonderful insurance at reasonable rates. When I had cancer, I paid only $25 for doctor's visits, $50 for ER visits, and $100 for hospitalizations. All of my chemo treatments were covered at 100%. All of my tests (many CTs, MRIs, PET scans, bone scans, mammograms, x-rays etc) were covered at 100%. I paid a $10 or less copay for my many prescription drugs. My reconstructive surgery was free and even my wig was free.

Now, we pay about a third more for our monthly premiums. Our deductible is $3500 EACH, after which the insurance pays 80% and we pay 20%. Our out of pocket maximum is some outrageous amount that I can't even remember. We have to pay nearly $5000 for Hubby's medical expenses for Nov and Dec and now our deductible has started over. Not to mention that our prescription drug plan (caremark) keeps refusing my husbands prescriptions. Our medical expenses didn't bankrupt us before, but NOW they will!

The only ones who benefit from obamacare are those who are subsidized by others and the insurance companies! I'm sure the insurance companies are laughing all the way to the bank, after they pay off the dems, for their windfall!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> Emergency rooms in this country are closing left, right and down the center. They close because they can't afford to operate. So much for "free" health care--which wasn't free at all, as the rest of us paid for it. Hey, wait a minute, wasn't that the socialized health care that so many in this country are deathly afraid of...?


None have closed around here. Besides we've lots of free clinics. IMO, we should get corporations and the government out of our healthcare. We were all better off before everybody had insurance, and before corporations owned the hospitals and the doctor's practices. If anybody really wanted to fix what's wrong with our healthcare, all they'd have to do is return to a system of nonprofit hospitals and doctors who don't have to hire lots of people to file and fight with insurance companies.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

designer1234
It amazes me as well that when we want to stand out as a leading Country, we still do not have a Health Care System that takes care of ALL PEOPLE equally. When it comes to Health Insurance we are way down the list of Countries whereas we should be Nr. 1. Leave it to the GOP and a large %age of our population will continue to die and suffer
needlessly. 
It also amazes me that folks point to other Countries which do so much better than we have ever done and try to pin fault on them. Canada and the UK are far superior to us WITHOUT ANY DOUBT.
Someone also spoke about ER's closing. Not in my neck of the woods, in addition more and more facilities are springing up. No doubt, the Paper War between Health Insurance Companies and Providers is horrendous, it is a costly War and benefits only the Stockholders of such Insurance Carriers and no Patients. That needs to be fixed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I used to have perfect peace of mind... until obamacare went into effect. We had wonderful insurance at reasonable rates. When I had cancer, I paid only $25 for doctor's visits, $50 for ER visits, and $100 for hospitalizations. All of my chemo treatments were covered at 100%. All of my tests (many CTs, MRIs, PET scans, bone scans, mammograms, x-rays etc) were covered at 100%. I paid a $10 or less copay for my many prescription drugs. My reconstructive surgery was free and even my wig was free.
> 
> Now, we pay about a third more for our monthly premiums. Our deductible is $3500 EACH, after which the insurance pays 80% and we pay 20%. Our out of pocket maximum is some outrageous amount that I can't even remember. We have to pay nearly $5000 for Hubby's medical expenses for Nov and Dec and now our deductible has started over. Not to mention that our prescription drug plan (caremark) keeps refusing my husbands prescriptions. Our medical expenses didn't bankrupt us before, but NOW they will!
> 
> The only ones who benefit from obamacare are those who are subsidized by others and the insurance companies! I'm sure the insurance companies are laughing all the way to the bank, after they pay off the dems, for their windfall!


Knitter from Nebraska
you need to find a better Agent to guide you to affordable Health Care. It takes a few hours to do so but is well worth the time. We did our homework and are doing just fine. You are in the wrong hands. Do not blame others for one Charlatan who takes you for a ride. You have a number of choices and I would not have made yours.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Here we go. These are 1964 campaign buttons.


This brought to mind a slogan I saw in 1972 on a hand painted sign in a neighbors front yard "Never pull your di*k out in the middle of a screw, it's Richard Nixon in '72".

My apologies for being crude!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think you'd find a hard time finding anyone, anywhere, who wants Mom auctioned off to the highest bidder. Here in the US, we expect that our parents will be placed in a nursing home in their own town, not farmed out to the lowest bidder.
> 
> Answer: once again you are putting words in my mouth that didn't even enter my head. I will answer this once and then I won't carry it on. What ever gave you the idea that I was trying to say that anyone anywhere wanted their MOM auctioned off to the highest bidder?.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------
I am not arguing that fact or those facts at all. I have been reading these threads since they open, and if I came across as critical I apologize. I am sure your information must be happening in many many cases, however that is not necessary when a medical coverage plan is in place for all citizens. It gives peace of mind to our citizens which is huge. I haven't seen much peace of mind by Americans on these pages unless they are in a position to pay what the Insurance company demand demands IF they are accepted by an insurance company.. It is those who can't pay those fees that are not secure that they will be covered.

We met a woman l2 years ago in St. George Utah in a campground on our way to Arizona. Pat was taking my bp at the picnic table beside our RV. The woman was sitting outside and asked Pat to take hers. It was sky high and Pat told her to go to emergency immediately- he offered to drive her to an emergencyy ward at the hospital ,as it was way too high (over 200/} She started to cry and said she couldn't afford more than she was paying. She was very arthritic and didn't look well at all. He told her that she HAD to get her BP attended to. She said she was paying 2.00 a pill for one a day bp med and that she couldn't afford that. She said that she had applied for help and even approached her representative in the Governor's office (or whoever might be able to help her) She had an income of about 800- 
$900. per month = 900.00 -$ 60 - one bp pill
$60.00 for second
over 37o $370.00 for arthritis and other meds depending on how bad her arthritis and other problems were.

$490 a month if she bought the 2nd bp pill,

900-490=410 if she received the 900.00 If she received the lesser amount there would be a lessor amount free to pay for meds.or food, or lodging, or bus travel, or clothes etc.

The rest paid for housing and food. Nothing for transportation and nothing for having any quality of life. Her rent took up most of the $410 
(calculated on 900.00 per month) Her son helped her a bit with her rent, but wasn't able to help her very much. That was the first time I ever had looked closely at someone who didn't have much income and their medicare situation. She was unable to work because of the rheumatoid arthritis which was quite advanced.

We spent quite a bit of time with her and she gave us a run down of her costs. Pat still has it somewhere. We still worry about her.

We have a program here in Canada - called AISH which will cover basic costs for those who have low income and high medical costs and who qualify for help.. I used to volunteer in the AISH office interviewing those who were applying. It is strict and it saves lives. It costs our Government money, no doubt but I am thankful for it. young and old people who are ill, or in wheelchairs, some veterans who never recovered from the war. and on and on. By the way she was removed from the Insurance she was on when she was 
made aware that she had Rheumatoid arthritis. She lived in a trailer (Old) in the camp ground and moved out to the desert near Las Vegas during the high season in the campground.

There has been so much discussion about the health care in the US. It is a worry for everyone. Any time I try to defend or explain our system, I get the same reaction as I felt from you. I am not against the US wanting a better health system I just wan't the very best for your citizens or as good as it is here.

I am not going to get involved in another argument with you. Think what you wish about my feelings about your health care. But don't put words in my mouth. Our systems are not perfect but all citizens are covered by health care and most are covered at least in a fairly good way depending on the Province they live in. Just as good and better than most.

If anyone feels I meant to insult any Americans for their health care or lack of it . that is not a fact. I think I am going to stop having 'discussions' with you Neb -- you take everything too personally and practically always imply I am saying things that I am not even thinking. Best for you to make your statements and ignore the fact that many people on these threads are having a dreadful time getting good health care. I also don't buy that all parents get their costs covered if they are indigent or unable to pay. I hope you are right. Or that all parents get their costs covered. I have read and heard different. I am glad she had you to act as her 
spokesperson, and that you took on those who she owed money too. I just wonder if all people who have insufficient coverage get the same reductions and have their costs written off.

----------
Any way, we didn't get to the Sugaring off at the maple forest - It was raining and I had to get a cortisone shot so we by passed it. I hope to go next year.

The fruit trees are in bloom and very beautiful here. It is sunny today although the clouds do pass over. Our temps are averaging llC up to 13C so spring is on the way.

I have to go as we are feeding Hayley dinner and painting valentine cards. Talk to you later or tomorrow. S


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> you need to find a better Agent to guide you to affordable Health Care. It takes a few hours to do so but is well worth the time. We did our homework and are doing just fine. You are in the wrong hands. Do not blame others for one Charlatan who takes you for a ride. You have a number of choices and I would not have made yours.


We've no choice. Our insurance is through employer. If you're offered employer coverage, you are not allowed to sign up for obamacare subsidies. Employer said the changes were government mandated. There's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I've a question for everybody. My dil is supposed to eat 4500 calories per day, of course it has to be healthy calories. She can't stand "Boost" or drinks like that and can only drink a little "Carnation Instant Breakfast". The nurse recommended Greek yogurt and smoothies made of the same but she's getting tired of that and is having a hard time eating enough. I've mixed up a sausage (turkey) egg casserole for her breakfast and I'm cooking a pot roast for tomorrow's lunch. Can any of you think of high calorie healthy foods for me to suggest to her? Any help would be appreciated. She's getting tired of the usuals. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> This brought to mind a slogan I saw in 1972 on a hand painted sign in a neighbors front yard "Never pull your di*k out in the middle of a screw, it's Richard Nixon in '72".
> 
> My apologies for being crude!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh, the irony!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------------------------------
> I am not arguing that fact or those facts at all. I have been reading these threads since they open, and if I came across as critical I apologize. I am sure your information must be happening in many many cases, however that is not necessary when a medical coverage plan is in place for all citizens. It gives peace of mind to our citizens which is huge. I haven't seen much peace of mind by Americans on these pages unless they are in a position to pay what the Insurance company demand demands IF they are accepted by an insurance company.. It is those who can't pay those fees that are not secure that they will be covered.
> 
> We met a woman l2 years ago in St. George Utah in a campground on our way to Arizona. Pat was taking my bp at the picnic table beside our RV. The woman was sitting outside and asked Pat to take hers. It was sky high and Pat told her to go to emergency immediately- he offered to drive her to an emergencyy ward at the hospital ,as it was way too high (over 200/} She started to cry and said she couldn't afford more than she was paying. She was very arthritic and didn't look well at all. He told her that she HAD to get her BP attended to. She said she was paying 2.00 a pill for one a day bp med and that she couldn't afford that. She said that she had applied for help and even approached her representative in the Governor's office (or whoever might be able to help her) She had an income of about 800-
> ...


Shirley, it seems that when we disagree on something, you take it personally. I don't mean it to be. I have the utmost respect for you and your opinions, I just disagree. It is not my intent to insult you or hurt your feelings. I feel bad that you're taking it that way. I'm not criticizing Canada. She and her citizens have every right to do as they please. I just don't want that here. You know how I feel about government control. I just don't want that. Please don't feel hurt! I don't mean it to be hurtful. Perhaps it's just the way my written words are taken? If so, I apologize!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've a question for everybody. My dil is supposed to eat 4500 calories per day, of course it has to be healthy calories. She can't stand "Boost" or drinks like that and can only drink a little "Carnation Instant Breakfast". The nurse recommended Greek yogurt and smoothies made of the same but she's getting tired of that and is having a hard time eating enough. I've mixed up a sausage (turkey) egg casserole for her breakfast and I'm cooking a pot roast for tomorrow's lunch. Can any of you think of high calorie healthy foods for me to suggest to her? Any help would be appreciated. She's getting tired of the usuals. Thanks in advance!


One trick is to add full cream to everything! This is what dieticians recommend for low weight patients in hospital. Home made soup is a good source of calories if you add some pasta, cream and blitz it. Does she like barbeques or cookouts as you call them? Skewer lean chicken/steak with onion, capsicum, zucchini etc, and cook on flames, and you can add nice rich sauces for more calories. Add some corn on the cob wrapped in silver foil and lots of salad with hard boiled egg, bacon bits, fresh sliced pear, or apple and croutons etc.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Regarding Australia's universal health care, Medicare, if you have no private health insurance you will be cared for in a public hospital and a medical/surgical unit will be assigned to you. There is no choice of physician or surgeon.

Also, it is expected that you pay for any medications you are sent home with. Trick is to only agree to new drugs being prescribed.

For elective surgery on Medicare, you have to go on a waiting list and this can mean waiting for months or even years if your condition is not considered urgent. Outpatient appointments can be a long time coming also.

So there is a downside in some respects but other than paying for medications, every thing is free.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> One trick is to add full cream to everything! This is what dieticians recommend for low weight patients in hospital. Home made soup is a good source of calories if you add some pasta, cream and blitz it. Does she like barbeques or cookouts as you call them? Skewer lean chicken/steak with onion, capsicum, zucchini etc, and cook on flames, and you can add nice rich sauces for more calories. Add some corn on the cob wrapped in silver foil and lots of salad with hard boiled egg, bacon bits, fresh sliced pear, or apple and croutons etc.


Thank you! The soup with pasta and cream is a great idea. What do you mean by "blitz it"? I'm unfamiliar with that term. It's too cold and snowy for grilling out over flame, but maybe I could use the broiler? What is capsicum? I'll need to find some recipes for rich sauces. I've never made those before. No bacon or pork of any kind, but thanks for the other ideas. I'll run them by her.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you! The soup with pasta and cream is a great idea. What do you mean by "blitz it"? I'm unfamiliar with that term. It's too cold and snowy for grilling out over flame, but maybe I could use the broiler? What is capsicum? I'll need to find some recipes for rich sauces. I've never made those before. No bacon or pork of any kind, but thanks for the other ideas. I'll run them by her.


Blitz means to puree, not through a sieve but with one of those hand held blitzer thingies. Capsicum is pepper, you know, the red, green and yellow peppers? Yes, you can cook up the kebabs inside. Is a broiler like a barbeque? You can cook them in a fry pan on the stove.

Speaking of peppers, there's a fabulous Greek dish called Stuffed Peppers and the stuffing is rice and other things added. Just delicious. Fried rice is another thing I love.

Does dil like fish? Lots of salmon, trout etc. Lots of nuts (if she likes them), she should eat the nuts she most likes, it won't hurt. Pretzels is another snack. Does she like milk? Avocados are terrific in salads or on their own. I halve them and have one half with a drizzle of olive oil (extra virgin) and a sprinkling of salt and pepper, mmmm!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, it seems that when we disagree on something, you take it personally. I don't mean it to be. I have the utmost respect for you and your opinions, I just disagree. It is not my intent to insult you or hurt your feelings. I feel bad that you're taking it that way. I'm not criticizing Canada. She and her citizens have every right to do as they please. I just don't want that here. You know how I feel about government control. I just don't want that. Please don't feel hurt! I don't mean it to be hurtful. Perhaps it's just the way my written words are taken? If so, I apologize!


I think these subjects are very important to both of us. I read what you say, and I ask myself, what exactly is she saying? I am rarely am sure because you use one or two examples which to me are not the whole picture - you make statements that are not true of all cases or even the smallest part of the picture. You have your 
feelings and I think you have the right to feel what you want to about any subject. It is just that I make a general statement and suddenly it is a one person story, not necessarily the case for the majority. I don't enjoy arguing with you, but I find it impossible to accept your one of a kind examples -certainly there are people up here who complain that more isn't covered and more isn't available. HOwever our health care coverage saved Pat's life and we would have been destitute if we had to pay the costs over the years. I would like to see a health care plan in place that doesn't 
leave people penniless. We have it. That is all I wan't - BUT we do have to pay for it. And it is expensive, but I doubt any or very few Canadians would not scream loudly if it was 
cut back or stopped. I just wish there was a program that all Americans could have. There are insurance coverage for those who want extra care - and lots of people have them. That would reduce the cost even more. But the Insurance companies don't have control of the main Medical insurance which is run by our Government. I will never speak badly against it. I just think of the alternative and our situation if we hadn't had coverage. So I think it is best if we don't argue, because we don't get anywhere and I don't like being talked down to even if you don't intend to do so. Maybe I do the same to you. I just don't think either of us have changed our opinions one iota. Liberals look at life differently, and I am proud I care about others and their situations. Call us 
foolish, I call us caring about our fellow man and I am proud I don't feel as so many of you do. I just think it gains nothing to get into it with you. One other thing, I have been an official resident of Alberta most of my life. I have discovered since we came here that the coverage is quite different in some ways. I am Sure WCK would have a better idea of exactly what is and what isn't covered by Pharmacare and the Health care program. I have been sick and so far all my costs have been covered, We are fortunate to have paid l7.00 per month for many years which has increased the last few yearsGovernment employees policy for private health care insurance through Sun life, which has covered 85% of our meds. We never used it except to pay for the balance after Alberta blue cross but we are using it here because the 
Pharmacare doesn't cover as much and there is a 400.00
lst pay which has to be paid and our sunlife is only l00.00. However, we are covered if we need it. So I am mainly familiar with Alberta's programs.

How are the babies doing? time is flying by and I hope you dil is not feeling too overwhelmed. Prayers are with her and the babies and you and your family. Don't get too tired. It is going to be a long journey for you and the little laddie will need you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> You're too young to remember he heard it first here: All the way with Adlai.
> Maybe around 1952?


Almost too young. I actually remember my Dad watching the 1952 Republican Convention while I was sitting at his feet playing with something or other. He was a big Stevenson supporter. I can't repeat most of what I remember him yelling at the TV...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think you'd find a hard time finding anyone, anywhere, who wants Mom auctioned off to the highest bidder. Here in the US, we expect that our parents will be placed in a nursing home in their own town, not farmed out to the lowest bidder.
> 
> I also think you're mistaken to think that the poor and destitute are without healthcare in the US. They can and do, walk into any emergency room in the country, and receive free care. People like to say they don't but they do! In addition, every doctor and hospital in this country writes off a certain amount in medical bills, for people who can't afford to pay. It's like lawyers who all do pro bono work. I know this for a fact because my best friend's husband came down with lung cancer and six months later, she got breast cancer. He died while she was still in treatment. I personally called all of his doctors and hospital, and her doctors and hospital, and every one of them wrote off the charges, so she could just focus on getting better. Inn addition, the drug companies have programs for people who can't afford their drugs. Often they end up paying little or nothing. Sometimes, all you have to do, is ask!


Where in the US do we expect "that our parents will be placed in a nursing home in their own town, not farmed out to the lowest bidder." ??I want to live there.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Blitz means to puree, not through a sieve but with one of those hand held blitzer thingies. Capsicum is pepper, you know, the red, green and yellow peppers? Yes, you can cook up the kebabs inside. Is a broiler like a barbeque? You can cook them in a fry pan on the stove.
> 
> Speaking of peppers, there's a fabulous Greek dish called Stuffed Peppers and the stuffing is rice and other things added. Just delicious. Fried rice is another thing I love.
> 
> Does dil like fish? Lots of salmon, trout etc. Lots of nuts (if she likes them), she should eat the nuts she most likes, it won't hurt. Pretzels is another snack. Does she like milk? Avocados are terrific in salads or on their own. I halve them and have one half with a drizzle of olive oil (extra virgin) and a sprinkling of salt and pepper, mmmm!


Thank you so much! I think she'll like these ideas!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm very familiar with the phrase "All the way with LBJ." I thought it was his campaign phrase in 1964.


Australia did not have a Federal election in 1964. We had a Federal election in 1963 and again in 1966. In 1964 Robert Menzies was still our Prime Minister and he did not retire until January 1966. Harold Holt was our 17th Prime Minister and was the federal Treasurer in the Menzie government until January 1966, when Menzies finally retired. When Menzies retired, finally, Holt was elected as Head of the Liberal Party by his colleagues and as the Liberal Party held the balance of power in the House of Representatives, it meant he was our Prime Minister. With Menzies' support, the Liberal Party won the election in November 1966 , thus Harold Holt, as the leader of the Liberal Party, remained Prime Minister. We do not hold a separate election to elect the Prime Minister, or the Premiers of the states. The Prime Minister and the Premiers are the leaders of the party who holds the majority of seats in the House of Representatives; they are elected to the office of Prime Minister or Premier by members of their party, not the general voting population. Harold Holt is best remembered for that utterance "All the way with LBJ" which he said in 1965.

I said Robert Menzies 'finally' retired in January 1966 because he had held that office since 1949, nearly 17 years. He is Australia's longest service Prime Minister. John Howard only stayed in office and did not retire because he wanted to beat Menzies record. Howard lost his seat at the 2007 election and the Liberals were voted out of office by the Labor Party, the left wing party of Australia. The Liberals are our conservative party, they are not liberal thinkers and most of them are not for an Australian Republic, they want Australia to remain Monarchist and subservient to a foreign Queen.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Here we go. These are 1964 campaign buttons.


That was your 1964 election. Harold Holt thought he was being so ultra clever by pinching it and using it in 1966 to show that he supported LBJ's war effort in Vietnam. Sorry I did make a little error there with the date, it was 1966.



> Holt's personal plunge into the war was also fired by what Zara called 'Harry's most spectacular friendship' with the American president Lyndon Johnson. His off-the-cuff remark at the White House in July 1966assuring Johnson that a staunch friend would go 'all the way with L.B.J.'occasioned him embarrassment back home


http://adb.anu.edu.au/biography/holt-harold-edward-10530

Today, Holt is mainly remembered for his somewhat controversial role in expanding Australia's involvement in the Vietnam War; for his "All the way with LBJ" quote; and for the circumstances of his death.

Have you seen this photo, of Aussie anti Vietnam war demonstrators venting their feelings towards the USA and their war in Vietnam. Not all Aussies wanted to be involved in that war, unfortunately our leaders followed America in and we were stuck there until Whitlam recalled our troops after he won the election in 1972.

Zara is Zara Holt, Harold Holt's wife.

I just discovered something I did not know -


> the refurbished JFK death car being pelted with paint during


- it seems that the car that LBJ was riding in on that day he was pelted with paint was the same car JFK was travelling in on the day he was assassinated. Perhaps the car was jinxed!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> How are the babies doing? time is flying by and I hope you dil is not feeling too overwhelmed. Prayers are with her and the babies and you and your family. Don't get too tired. It is going to be a long journey for you and the little laddie will need you.


Thanks, Shirley! So far, so good. Dil will be 18 weeks on Thursday. 16 weeks to go.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yep, still early morning at 9.19 am. Wednesday is going to be very, very hot at 36 C, about 98 F. Want to go for a swim?


*SHARK*

Sorry, stand down guys, it is only a bit of seaweed. Those Sandgropers are a little edgy when they are at the beach. I think you can understand why though.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think you'd find a hard time finding anyone, anywhere, who wants Mom auctioned off to the highest bidder. Here in the US, we expect that our parents will be placed in a nursing home in their own town, not farmed out to the lowest bidder.
> 
> I also think you're mistaken to think that the poor and destitute are without healthcare in the US. They can and do, walk into any emergency room in the country, and receive free care. People like to say they don't but they do! In addition, every doctor and hospital in this country writes off a certain amount in medical bills, for people who can't afford to pay. It's like lawyers who all do pro bono work. I know this for a fact because my best friend's husband came down with lung cancer and six months later, she got breast cancer. He died while she was still in treatment. I personally called all of his doctors and hospital, and her doctors and hospital, and every one of them wrote off the charges, so she could just focus on getting better. Inn addition, the drug companies have programs for people who can't afford their drugs. Often they end up paying little or nothing. Sometimes, all you have to do, is ask!


I do not have to walk into the ER department at a public hospital to receive free medical treatment, and sit in that department for hours waiting to be seen by someone who does not know my medical history. I ring up and book an appointment with my friendly GP, turn up at the appointed time and am ushered in to see my GP, who knows me personally and knows my medical history. He also asks after other family members.

I have just rung the St John of God Pathology and booked an appointment to have my annual blood tests, yes several blood tests. All will be free - absolutely no charge.

The doctor may want more Xrays or CAT scans of my left hip and I will ring and make appointments for those and they will also be free of charge.

Doctor's appointments, pathology tests, x rays and CAT scans, all totally and absolutely free. I do not have to take any money or a credit card, as no money will change hands. The doctor, pathology and radiology will all bulk bill Medicare and be paid by them. Oh dear me, the horrors of socialised medicine, fancy going to the doctor and not actually paying anything, not a brass razoo. And to imagine you can ring and make an appointment for these services and you do not have to wait more than a few minutes in the waiting room to see your own personal physician. Sure beats going to the ER department and sitting waiting for hours and hours and hours. Oh, I forgot to mention if I need an operation that will also be free, hospital charges, surgeons charges, anesthetists charges. And of course being an old age pensioner all emergency ambulance and ambulance transfers between hospitals is also free. As I said, the horrors of socialised medicine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We've no choice. Our insurance is through employer. If you're offered employer coverage, you are not allowed to sign up for obamacare subsidies. Employer said the changes were government mandated. There's nothing we can do about it.


Knitter from Nebraska
you do have a choice and that is NOT to participate in the Employer's Health Insurance. A Family member did just that because less costly Insurance is available. If you are looking for subsidies, to qualify for them, your income has to be low.
We are not getting subsidies and obviously our Insurance Plan is much less costly than yours and covers almost all cost of treatment as well as Medications. To find adequate coverage at reasonable cost takes some investigating. We
sat 4+4 hours with an Agent to find the best coverage for us at affordable Premiums.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think you'd find a hard time finding anyone, anywhere, who wants Mom auctioned off to the highest bidder. Here in the US, we expect that our parents will be placed in a nursing home in their own town, not farmed out to the lowest bidder.
> 
> I also think you're mistaken to think that the poor and destitute are without healthcare in the US. They can and do, walk into any emergency room in the country, and receive free care. People like to say they don't but they do! In addition, every doctor and hospital in this country writes off a certain amount in medical bills, for people who can't afford to pay. It's like lawyers who all do pro bono work. I know this for a fact because my best friend's husband came down with lung cancer and six months later, she got breast cancer. He died while she was still in treatment. I personally called all of his doctors and hospital, and her doctors and hospital, and every one of them wrote off the charges, so she could just focus on getting better. Inn addition, the drug companies have programs for people who can't afford their drugs. Often they end up paying little or nothing. Sometimes, all you have to do, is ask!


I do not have to walk into the ER department at a public hospital to receive free medical treatment, and sit in that department for hours waiting to be seen by someone who does not know my medical history. I ring up and book an appointment with my friendly GP, turn up at the appointed time and am ushered in to see my GP, who knows me personally and knows my medical history. He also asks after other family members.

I have just rung the St John of God Pathology and booked an appointment to have my annual blood tests, yes several blood tests. All will be free - absolutely no charge.

The doctor may want more Xrays or CAT scans of my left hip and I will ring and make appointments for those and they will also be free of charge.

Doctor's appointments, pathology tests, x rays and CAT scans, all totally and absolutely free. I do not have to take any money or a credit card, as no money will change hands. The doctor, pathology and radiology will all bulk bill Medicare and be paid by them. Oh dear me, the horrors of socialised medicine, fancy going to the doctor and not actually paying anything, not a brass razoo. And to imagine you can ring and make an appointment for these services and you do not have to wait more than a few minutes in the waiting room to see your own personal physician. Sure beats going to the ER department and sitting waiting for hours and hours and hours. Oh, I forgot to mention if I need an operation that will also be free, hospital charges, surgeons charges, anesthetists charges. And of course being an old age pensioner all emergency ambulance and ambulance transfers between hospitals is also free. As I said, the horrors of socialised medicine.

And even more horrors - I did not have to ask anyone. I did not have to show any cards, they already have my medicare card number on file, and that is all that is needed. Every Australian over 16 has their own Medicare Card and Medicare number, up until their 16th birthday they are included on the family Medicare Card and use the family Medicare Number. Another horror of socialised medicine, I do not have to beg in order to receive free service. I could be a pauper I could be a millionaire, I would still receive the same FREE treatment under this horror of horrors socialised medicine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not have to walk into the ER department at a public hospital to receive free medical treatment, and sit in that department for hours waiting to be seen by someone who does not know my medical history. I ring up and book an appointment with my friendly GP, turn up at the appointed time and am ushered in to see my GP, who knows me personally and knows my medical history. He also asks after other family members.
> 
> I have just rung the St John of God Pathology and booked an appointment to have my annual blood tests, yes several blood tests. All will be free - absolutely no charge.
> 
> ...


EveMCooke
in other even underdeveloped Countries the care you describe is available and in the same manner. They have a
card (like a credit Card) with their fingerprint on them and all they need to do is hand them to whoever treats them and no money changes hand in addition. We should become to lucky. Unfortunately most of our Citizens have no clue what is available elsewhere and buy the crap that is spread by the GOP. Education is lacking in this Country on a grand scale. That is what will lead us into a lesser status in the World before too long.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> *SHARK*
> 
> Sorry, stand down guys, it is only a bit of seaweed. Those Sandgropers are a little edgy when they are at the beach. I think you can understand why though.


Yes, the sharks are a concern. A Japanese national gentleman was killed by one while surfing in New South Wales on Monday sadly. He was living and working here. Today, his work colleagues had a memorial for him on the beach where he died and set down beautiful wreaths of flowers on the water.

There's a lot of debate here as to whether sharks should be culled or destroyed in the event of an attack on humans but I am of the mind that the water is their territory and we're mere guests. Surfers are pretty philosophical about sharks; they acknowledge they're the guests.

Although sharks can appear at any time, the dangerous times to swim and surf is at dawn and dusk when they come closer to the shore to feed.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not have to walk into the ER department at a public hospital to receive free medical treatment, and sit in that department for hours waiting to be seen by someone who does not know my medical history. I ring up and book an appointment with my friendly GP, turn up at the appointed time and am ushered in to see my GP, who knows me personally and knows my medical history. He also asks after other family members.
> 
> I have just rung the St John of God Pathology and booked an appointment to have my annual blood tests, yes several blood tests. All will be free - absolutely no charge.
> 
> ...


If you lived here, the same would be true. It's called Medicare.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> you do have a choice and that is NOT to participate in the Employer's Health Insurance. A Family member did just that because less costly Insurance is available. If you are looking for subsidies, to qualify for them, your income has to be low.
> We are not getting subsidies and obviously our Insurance Plan is much less costly than yours and covers almost all cost of treatment as well as Medications. To find adequate coverage at reasonable cost takes some investigating. We
> sat 4+4 hours with an Agent to find the best coverage for us at affordable Premiums.


We received a letter saying that if your employer offers coverage, you do not qualify for aca subsidies. It came with our insurance renewal pkg.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Good night, ladies! Bedtime for me.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Good night, ladies! Bedtime for me.


Night KFN, sleep well.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, the sharks are a concern. A Japanese national gentleman was killed by one while surfing in New South Wales on Monday sadly. He was living and working here. Today, his work colleagues had a memorial for him on the beach where he died and set down beautiful wreaths of flowers on the water.
> 
> There's a lot of debate here as to whether sharks should be culled or destroyed in the event of an attack on humans but I am of the mind that the water is their territory and we're mere guests. Surfers are pretty philosophical about sharks; they acknowledge they're the guests.
> 
> Although sharks can appear at any time, the dangerous times to swim and surf is at dawn and dusk when they come closer to the shore to feed.


I agree with you, the water is their territory. I was very much opposed to Collin Barnett's 'baited drum line' policy, especially as it did not catch a single great white. Some of the deaths that have been caused by the sharks take place off Cheynes Beach and around Esperance in what we call 'shark alley'. I went fishing there with my first husband in the 60s and it was one person in the water and the rest on the beach with binoculars. There is a deep though just off shore there and it is a breeding ground for sharks. Unfortunately the surfers seek out the isolated beach, especially those with the good surf, for their sport.

I do not like to read of more deaths due to shark attacks but agree with you that the surfers are more philosophical, they understand the risks. My brother had a friend taken by a great white in the late 50s. Another friend was with him when he was taken but managed to swim ashore.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> If you lived here, the same would be true. It's called Medicare.


 But Medicare is *available to everyone who lives in Australia*, *both rich and poor*. Is your Medicare available at the doctors' surgeries and can rich and poor see the doctor *free of charge* or is it only those who have to prove that they are poor who received free medical treatment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not have to walk into the ER department at a public hospital to receive free medical treatment, and sit in that department for hours waiting to be seen by someone who does not know my medical history. I ring up and book an appointment with my friendly GP, turn up at the appointed time and am ushered in to see my GP, who knows me personally and knows my medical history. He also asks after other family members.
> 
> I have just rung the St John of God Pathology and booked an appointment to have my annual blood tests, yes several blood tests. All will be free - absolutely no charge.
> 
> ...


You will never convince those whose minds are made up. They would rather cut their noses to spite their faces than let the Government run programs which are good for the people. Ours is like yours -- I am thankful every day that when I have a session like I did over Christmas that it didn't cost me for ambulance, for emergency care, or the meds, nor did it cost me for food in the hospital, beds, massive doses of antibiotics and other drugs. We never received a bill and we were new to BC. some was covered by a carry over of Alberta Blue Cross and Alberta health care and some was covered by BC health care. I was sick before and after we were accepted byBC health care. It never costs us a thing.

Pharmacare is a bit more expensive here than in Alberta but we have carried on our Sun Life, Government employee insurance because we like to make trips to the States and it covered the extra cost because Alberta health care only covered the cost it would be at home and it was sometimes 3 or 4 times the cost in the States.

something right about that in my opinion. Something wrong when someone has to phone and actually beg or demand that charges be cancelled for someone who would have to pay if she didn't have a person phoning and demanding. It isn't fair in that case to those who don't have someone dealing with the powers that be for them. I know we will never convince anyone if they don't want to be convinced. I would love it if those nay sayers could come up here and have major surgery and have everything covered. Even if it is the dreadful Government program. I am just glad as I know you are, that we live in a country where we are covered.

It is a political football and is used for political purposes in order to make sure it fails. I can't imagine what the program would have been if they had worked together to do what needed to be done -as a start, and work from there. But that will never happen, If one party tries, the other will fight it to the death, even if it hurts America. I am sooo glad I am a Canadian living under our system. enough said I guess.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> If you lived here, the same would be true. It's called Medicare.


If that is the case what are you complaining about. Medicare is insurance so you are saying that all those things that Eve and I are discussing are available with a health care program in the states. You are saying that all those things are available and it is called medicare. Is medicare a Government backed program,? do you have to contact people to beg them to let a patient refrain from paying ? YOu have managed to confuse me even further, although I would imagine Eve is more able to figure out the differences. Are you saying that medicare is available to all your citizens - costing each person the same amount, regardless of their level of income. Ours covers everyone! it is a national program - the medicare part. The Drug, ambulance, extras are different in each Province but all our Provinces have a medical plan to cover meds, ambulances, etc. Seniors do get a better cost than those who are not seniors. for their meds, etc. in most Provinces.

I am getting tired, so it is time for me to opt out. I have stated my feelings about our health care. I understand that your system depends on insurance companies who hold all the power. that is what, in my opinion needs to be changed completely,. Once the power is not held by companies who make a profit there is hope that things will be better. imo

Two nights of trying to explain our health care in comparison and to show you that it is possible if it is ever possible to change the power structure there is about all I am interested in saying. All I know is that I wish you had as good a system as we, Australia, New Zealand the UK and other countries who have good medical care have.

Have a good evening everyone! it is just 9:30 pm here on the Island and I am tired so will say good night. Whatever happens I wish your country well, and I hope that some answers cant be reached by both Parties working together. I just have my doubts that it is going to happen.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> But Medicare is *available to everyone who lives in Australia*, *both rich and poor*. Is your Medicare available at the doctors' surgeries and can rich and poor see the doctor *free of charge* or is it only those who have to prove that they are poor who received free medical treatment.


That is what I thought I had said here on numerous occasions. I am tired of even trying to talk about it. In the States those who receive free medical treatment are thought to be 'losers, and that they take advantage of the system' and on and on, never spoken of in a positive way. Oh well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We received a letter saying that if your employer offers coverage, you do not qualify for aca subsidies. It came with our insurance renewal pkg.


Knitter from Nebraska
do you understand the word subsidies? Again if your income is above a certain level you do not qualify for subsidies but that does not exclude you from getting affordable Insurance. Employers are looking to have as many employees in the insurance pool as possible because it does decrease the Premiums.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That is what I thought I had said here on numerous occasions. I am tired of even trying to talk about it. In the States those who receive free medical treatment are thought to be 'losers, and that they take advantage of the system' and on and on, never spoken of in a positive way. Oh well.


Some kind of brick wall goes up when anyone tries to talk to Americans about the kind of health coverage and care they get in other first world countries. I lived in Vancouver, BC in the 1990s and enjoyed that kind of system. When I came back to the States and talked about what I'd had, people acted as if I was either talking nonsense or outright lying. Oh, and, if someone wanted to discuss it, it was usually to try to convince me that Canada's health care was horrible. Yup, I shut up after a while.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Some kind of brick wall goes up when anyone tries to talk to Americans about the kind of health coverage and care they get in other first world countries. I lived in Vancouver, BC in the 1990s and enjoyed that kind of system. When I came back to the States and talked about what I'd had, people acted as if I was either talking nonsense or outright lying. Oh, and, if someone wanted to discuss it, it was usually to try to convince me that Canada's health care was horrible. Yup, I shut up after a while.


I feel discouraged at even mentioning our health care here. I have had more (or just as many) negative comments from US citizens as positive. I realize that 'suddenly' they are not going to have our health care system as our health resources are handled differently here- Major drug companies don't have the power to decide much of anything (as far as I know). However it IS a Government plan and I am glad it is.

My point is that you have to start somewhere. Ours didn't happen over night and it was a different world then. I realize that but it is something that can be used as hopefully a guideline. I doubt that there are l0% of Canadians who want rid of our health care system. It works and we hardly have to think about it. Just as in Australia according to Eve's information posted this morning.

To turn against every part of a program because you don't like the Government to me makes no sense. We have a completely different mindset about so many things . It will never be easy as long as those who have half the power refuse to accept the plan that has been put in as a start.

Any way, I am heading out to the seniors center to knit and then we are walking the track and I will be opening Gypsy creams Boris the Bunny workshop when I get home.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> If that is the case what are you complaining about. Medicare is insurance so you are saying that all those things that Eve and I are discussing are available with a health care program in the states. You are saying that all those things are available and it is called medicare. Is medicare a Government backed program,? do you have to contact people to beg them to let a patient refrain from paying ? YOu have managed to confuse me even further, although I would imagine Eve is more able to figure out the differences. Are you saying that medicare is available to all your citizens - costing each person the same amount, regardless of their level of income. Ours covers everyone! it is a national program - the medicare part. The Drug, ambulance, extras are different in each Province but all our Provinces have a medical plan to cover meds, ambulances, etc. Seniors do get a better cost than those who are not seniors. for their meds, etc. in most Provinces.
> 
> I am getting tired, so it is time for me to opt out. I have stated my feelings about our health care. I understand that your system depends on insurance companies who hold all the power. that is what, in my opinion needs to be changed completely,. Once the power is not held by companies who make a profit there is hope that things will be better. imo
> 
> ...


Medicare is health care for seniors over 65 years of age only.

All during my working life, I paid into Medicare every payday, just like I did for Social Security. Employers match the deductions. Republicans fought against Medicare tooth and nail when it was passed back in 1966.

It's not a perfect system and anyone who can afford it is wise to purchase a supplemental insurance plan that will pay for deductibles, co-pays and to take over where Medicare stops - and it does stop. Certainly not even close to universal or free heath care for seniors. Generally, even supplemental plans will not pay for anything that Medicare will not pay for. In my own case, my doctor ordered a "full panel" blood test last time I went in. Medicare would not pay for that $500 cost, since they only pay for a full panel test once every five years. HOWEVER, if a doctor suspects a thyroid problem or something similar, a specific blood test for THAT diagnostic would be covered. Monitoring of high cholesterol - same thing. Medicare is administered to save costs, so when a service is denied, people scream bloody murder. Often this is because they don't inform themselves about their health care coverage and don't take responsibility for their care or costs.

I had a minor stroke last November. My emergency room visit, CAT scan, overnight stay in the hospital, all the doctors, diagnostics, etc., were covered. I didn't pay a dime. I was told to see a neurologist, so I set up an appointment for that - at probably THE best neurological institution in the southwest US. I saw the doctor, had an MRI and another visit - none of which cost me a cent. Of course, I carry a supplemental policy. Not everyone can afford that. Also, my Medicare coverage comes with a monthly premium, taken out of my Social Security benefits.

I like Medicare. A lot. It doesn't cover many things, though. Dental, vision, hearing. Nada. Limited prescriptions. Not perfect.

As for Obamacare, people tend to think in personal terms when it comes to that, and many suffer from the erroneous belief that the US has the "best" healthcare in the world. Yes, but only if you are wealthy. If one looks at the big picture, the health of Americans is terrible. High blood pressure, diabetes, obesity, asthma and other breathing problems. The list goes on and on and a lot of it is due to our unhealthy diets and stressful lifestyles, coupled with a lack of exercise. Americans don't look much like the 60-somethings jogging in commercials or sailing their boats. We drive everywhere. We eat crappy foods. We drink too much, we take too many drugs and our work lives are pressure cookers. No wonder we are sick. Too many - millions - could not afford even basic care. As for the "free" services that are sometimes available? Too little to begin to address the massive need.

MILLIONS of Americans do not have access to decent health care. They can barely pay the rent and buy food, let alone pay the co-pays, test costs and prescription costs when they get sick. Yes, the Emergency Room has to treat you, but that is the most expensive and least effective medical care there is. We all pay higher insurance premiums when desperate people are forced to go to the ER when they are terribly sick instead of being able to see their own doctor, have a relationship with that doctor, choose a doctor they relate to...and practice some preventive care their personal physician can offer. Even Obamacare leaves too many uncovered.

Obama knew from the get-go that our system is ailing but he also knew a single-payer system (like in Canada) would be dead on arrival. Americans would instantly recognize the "socialist" element and resist to the death. Of course, Medicare is pretty socialist, but never mind. We like it. Obama made a giant compromise in his effort to move the US off the path to destruction we were on (and still are in ways). He was forced to get in bed with the insurance companies in order to get ANYTHING done at all.

I am tired of hearing about how awful Obamacare is. There are problems. Insurance companies are doing what they always do - they game the system for their own benefit, but at least some of the worst abuses have been stopped. They no longer are able to reap massive profits from premiums - they have to return money if they collected too much. They can't limit care to a certain dollar amount. They can no longer do what they did to me some years ago when I had no employer-sponsored plan and tried to buy insurance on my own. Because I had undergone a breast biopsy - even though the lump was benign - I COULD NOT get insurance. Too high a risk. Really??? Talk about cherry picking. Think of the plight of families who had a cancer or heart attack in their history. SOL, so sorry.

Without insurance, bankruptcy is a certainty in case of cancer or other serious event. I had a heart attack in December of 2012, had a stent and a 3-day hospital stay plus extensive rehab and follow up. The bill for those 3 days was $180,000. My insurance company, due to favorable contracts, paid about $32,000. Had I not had insurance, guess what I would have owed? Yep. $180,000 PLUS many more thousands to all the hangers-on - the ER doc, the "hospitalist," the occupational therapist (not requested, but mandatory), the rehab. I paid about $7,000 in uncovered deductibles and co-pays in 2013. Fortunately, I had enough in my health savings account to pay what I owed. How do poor people manage such things? They don't. They sink.

Nobody likes change and Obamacare represents change. Notice who is trying to get rid of it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for explaining some things I was wondering about Green. I read so many different opinions and so many different statements I found it very confusing. I am not trying to Push our system. Our insurance is not set up in a way that would appear to work in the U
S because the insurance companies have entirely different 
places in the two systems. I only feel that you have to start somewhere. facing what is really the truth would be a good start. 

Thanks for clarifying your system so it is understandable. 

I have hesitated to even ask questions as it depends on the Politics of the person answering and the fact that Government control of medicare is absolutely unnacceptable there to people like Neb. I think those people are cutting off their noeses to spite their faces. 

Any way, I have explained over and over on these threads my feelings about our system, and it is interesting to me that some say -- I am not interested in having your kind of system, when it is successful and working. 


Everyone has a different opinion, and no one is interested in even hearing what can work and what can't. It is worrisome indeed. thanks again,.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for explaining some things I was wondering about Green. I read so many different opinions and so many different statements I found it very confusing. I am not trying to Push our system. Our insurance is not set up in a way that would appear to work in the U
> S because the insurance companies have entirely different
> places in the two systems. I only feel that you have to start somewhere. facing what is really the truth would be a good start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

While catching up on news this morning, I could not believe seeing the following article:

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/02/12/06/32/indonesian-schoolgirl-virginity-test-plan-sparks-outcry

A further representation of how far fundamentalism will reach and further proof that the place of the female in this movement sits at the depths of shark s$$t! Come on!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> While catching up on news this morning, I could not believe seeing the following article:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/02/12/06/32/indonesian-schoolgirl-virginity-test-plan-sparks-outcry
> 
> A further representation of how far fundamentalism will reach and further proof that the place of the female in this movement sits at the depths of shark s$$t! Come on!


G'day to ya Mate.

What is 9 news? It sounds sensational. Of course the boys go scott free. At least the public spoke up. Is there ever good news on 9 news?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> While catching up on news this morning, I could not believe seeing the following article:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/02/12/06/32/indonesian-schoolgirl-virginity-test-plan-sparks-outcry
> 
> A further representation of how far fundamentalism will reach and further proof that the place of the female in this movement sits at the depths of shark s$$t! Come on!


Even worse for those girls born without a hymen - which happens. But then, fundamentalists don't really care who gets caught up in such a barbaric idea or what innocents might be hurt. They're only women, after all.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for explaining some things I was wondering about Green. I read so many different opinions and so many different statements I found it very confusing. I am not trying to Push our system. Our insurance is not set up in a way that would appear to work in the U
> S because the insurance companies have entirely different
> places in the two systems. I only feel that you have to start somewhere. facing what is really the truth would be a good start.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, friend. We DON'T have the best system in the world. Period. Except as American "exceptionalism" mythology at work.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

To even intimate that the US isn't the very best in all fields is met with accusations of "tearing down" or "attacking." One is accused of being anti-American by many on the right. The truth is that we AREN'T leading the world any more in several fields. Wishing doesn't make it so. So admitting that our health system lags behind just isn't in the cards. Emergency rooms are closing at an alarming rate, so the canard that the poor get unlimited free care there doesn't hold water.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> G'day to ya Mate.
> 
> What is 9 news? It sounds sensational. Of course the boys go scott free. At least the public spoke up. Is there ever good news on 9 news?


'ow ya goin'?

9 news is Channel 9 News, Melbourne. One of our free to air news services. I read their online website every morning. It's sensational at times because it's a commercial televison channel. Although I don't think there's anything sensational about this story. If it's anything at all, this story is a crime against humanity and I think it's about time that Human Rights bodies were given international powers to enable them to formally deal with these provocateurs behind the scenes of such stories in an international court of law.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> You're welcome, friend. We DON'T have the best system in the world. Period. Except as American "exceptionalism" mythology at work.


I honestly wonder what NEB really wants. She doesn't seem to want a Government. How would a country as large as the States be able to function without a Government?. She has never explained that. Who would make the decisions? If there is no Government how would the country be run. By a group of individuals who belonged to no party? How wojuld that be feasible - it would be l00 times worse in my opinion. Everyone would have their own ideas and no one would get anywhere. She seems to hate the US Government and the President and has admited those feelings. What is the alternative that she is in agreement with??

It is just not really viable that I can see. Because our medical Insurance is run by our Government she says she wants nothing to do with it -BUT she doesn't explain who she wants to organize and run it. Does she want no medical insurance at all? I have never been able to figure out what she wants instead of a Government. The countries with no Government in place and no free elections - have no rules and regulations about anything. It is anarchy. I thought about this all last night - and I just have never really figured out what she is for. Obviously she is against Obama and any Government control. makes no sense to me


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

sumpleby said:


> To even intimate that the US isn't the very best in all fields is met with accusations of "tearing down" or "attacking." One is accused of being anti-American by many on the right. The truth is that we AREN'T leading the world any more in several fields. Wishing doesn't make it so. So admitting that our health system lags behind just isn't in the cards. Emergency rooms are closing at an alarming rate, so the canard that the poor get unlimited free care there doesn't hold water.


You're right. "Unlimited free care" means sitting in chairs for hours with crowds of sick people coughing on you, touching surfaces they have touched, breathing the air they have breathed - great place for a sick person. THEN you see a doc who might do the minimum to get you past the crisis but who will invariably tell you to SEE YOUR FAMILY PHYSICIAN as soon as possible. Unless you're dying, in which case the ER is the place to be.

This is the absolute worst level of care at the greatest expense to everyone. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Fortunately, I have always been able to pay for my medical care, but I seriously doubt many doctors do charity work unless it's a rotation or two now and then on the poor side of town where the level of care is comparable to the ER. As for free or low cost prescriptions? Yes, I've seen the commercials where Astro-Zeneca claims "if you can't afford your medication perhaps Astro-Zeneca can help" but I doubt they give away much and if they do it's for a limited time. Again, a drop in the bucket.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the personal thoughts. The Canadian system provides benefits so Canadians haven't had to worry about bankruptcy for the rest of the family while struggling with health challenges.



Designer1234 said:


> You will never convince those whose minds are made up. They would rather cut their noses to spite their faces than let the Government run programs which are good for the people. Ours is like yours -- I am thankful every day that when I have a session like I did over Christmas that it didn't cost me for ambulance, for emergency care, or the meds, nor did it cost me for food in the hospital, beds, massive doses of antibiotics and other drugs. We never received a bill and we were new to BC. some was covered by a carry over of Alberta Blue Cross and Alberta health care and some was covered by BC health care. I was sick before and after we were accepted byBC health care. It never costs us a thing.
> 
> Pharmacare is a bit more expensive here than in Alberta but we have carried on our Sun Life, Government employee insurance because we like to make trips to the States and it covered the extra cost because Alberta health care only covered the cost it would be at home and it was sometimes 3 or 4 times the cost in the States.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. There is a very important difference.



Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> do you understand the word subsidies? Again if your income is above a certain level you do not qualify for subsidies but that does not exclude you from getting affordable Insurance. Employers are looking to have as many employees in the insurance pool as possible because it does decrease the Premiums.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have only one thing to add. IMHO never shut up when you're right and someone who's wrong is trying to silence the truth. Just me.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Some kind of brick wall goes up when anyone tries to talk to Americans about the kind of health coverage and care they get in other first world countries. I lived in Vancouver, BC in the 1990s and enjoyed that kind of system. When I came back to the States and talked about what I'd had, people acted as if I was either talking nonsense or outright lying. Oh, and, if someone wanted to discuss it, it was usually to try to convince me that Canada's health care was horrible. Yup, I shut up after a while.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put and a full explanation of Medicare limits. Thank you DGreen for taking time to point out things that are being glossed over.



DGreen said:


> Medicare is health care for seniors over 65 years of age only.
> 
> All during my working life, I paid into Medicare every payday, just like I did for Social Security. Employers match the deductions. Republicans fought against Medicare tooth and nail when it was passed back in 1966.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Idiocy rears its ugly head. AKKKKKKK!



Wombatnomore said:


> While catching up on news this morning, I could not believe seeing the following article:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/02/12/06/32/indonesian-schoolgirl-virginity-test-plan-sparks-outcry
> 
> A further representation of how far fundamentalism will reach and further proof that the place of the female in this movement sits at the depths of shark s$$t! Come on!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have only one thing to add. IMHO never shut up when you're right and someone who's wrong is trying to silence the truth. Just me.


I have been in a lot of these conversations, even before Obama first became President and it amazes me how unknowing people are about our health care. When we tell the what it is, they say we are not telling them the truth because -someone they know knows someone who knows about our system better than Canadians do. And that maybe I am happy with it but 'they know people who aren't and so I should talk about them too. I really believe that 99% of Canadians would not give up our system. that is a fact.

Others have all but called me a liar. It is difficult when someone who is discussing medicare says they want nothing to do with a system like ours because they don't believe Government should be involved so therefore our system is no good and they don't want it. I still ask, what alternative do they have? never an answer.

I have been told by a member on this forum who is very right wing that she 'has friends' who know Canadians who don't like our system, and think it is terrible, and don't recommend it. Her friends told her that and she believes every word. She has quoted friends from the south who have relatives in Canada who Hate our medical insurance but never did answer my questions about what was actually said.
and on and on. I have no problem if Americans who KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT would rather have a different system. But to say ours is a failure is just not the truth yet they believe what their friends, friends say. Not all but quite a few who have said that to me. It angers me I will admit. Our system has meant so much to our family and we are able to live our life without losing everything we have because we weren't bankrupted with Pat's heart surgeries.

frustrating. This same person posted that she would never visit Canada because she doesn't believe most Canadians and wants nothing to do with any of us. I still have the messages. oh well. YOu can't change peoples minds whose opinions are caused by ignorance. This person is no longer getting involved with discussions against libs, and does not get involved now. Her messages to me were when Obama was first running and medicare was mentioned.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have only one thing to add. IMHO never shut up when you're right and someone who's wrong is trying to silence the truth. Just me.


I believe you. Even if I gave the dates of our surgeries, and showed the coverage we received there would still be people who call me liar. I refuse to allow anyone to tell lies about our system because they are politically against your Government. I also refused to accept the weird things said about our system. I am not an expert -- I don't pretend to be a Political expert. However I know how we have been covered as average Canadian Citizens who have a back up insurance which we have never used except for extra insurance when we went down to Arizona and recently in our move. It covered the l5% we had to pay with Blue Cross in Alberta and that is the only time we used it. they covered l5% of the 15% left by blue cross so it covered nearly every dollar of our meds, ambulances etc. It is so stupid in my opinion to say that they don't want it because it is run by the Government. I will never understand the thinking especially when no alternative is given for the costs. grrrr. It seems to me that those who have good coverage don't give a darn for those who can't afford private coverage. the loudest nay sayers don't have a problem paying for private health care . unbelievable that they have no empathy for those who are not able to afford coverage - Eve's statements about the differences in the actual care are so real. Who wants to spend hours in an emergency ward rather than have their doctor treat them.

Anyway, It is getting late and I am going to go to bed and read for awhile. Talk to you all later. S


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

To me the important points of health care insurance lies in the experience of an average person. Debating hypothetical instances confuses everything and clarifies nothing. IMHO



Designer1234 said:


> I believe you. Even if I gave the dates of our surgeries, and showed the coverage we received there would still be people who call me liar. I refuse to allow anyone to tell lies about our system because they are politically against your Government. I also refused to accept the weird things said about our system. I am not an expert -- I don't pretend to be a Political expert. However I know how we have been covered as average Canadian Citizens who have a back up insurance which we have never used except for extra insurance when we went down to Arizona and recently in our move. It covered the l5% we had to pay with Blue Cross in Alberta and that is the only time we used it. they covered l5% of the 15% left by blue cross so it covered nearly every dollar of our meds, ambulances etc. It is so stupid in my opinion to say that they don't want it because it is run by the Government. I will never understand the thinking especially when no alternative is given for the costs. grrrr. It seems to me that those who have good coverage don't give a darn for those who can't afford private coverage. the loudest nay sayers don't have a problem paying for private health care . unbelievable that they have no empathy for those who are not able to afford coverage - Eve's statements about the differences in the actual care are so real. Who wants to spend hours in an emergency ward rather than have their doctor treat them.
> 
> Anyway, It is getting late and I am going to go to bed and read for awhile. Talk to you all later. S


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> To me the important points of health care insurance lies in the experience of an average person. Debating hypothetical instances confuses everything and clarifies nothing. IMHO


I agree l00%. I will not accept untruths about our health care because "someone told someone who told someone else, and they told me, that Canadian health care system is not a good one." Each Province is slightly different, depending on the ability of the Province but I have never ever been really sick nor has anyone in our family without being fully covered especially in emergency situations or serious situations.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> To me the important points of health care insurance lies in the experience of an average person. Debating hypothetical instances confuses everything and clarifies nothing. IMHO


But we also need to look at the big picture. Obamacare has definitely created unintended consequences on an individual level. I truly believe that overall it will prove to be a good thing if we can ever get it tweaked (read: passing common-sense corrective legislation) to better serve everyone.

There also needs to be education. I hear over and over how people have massive deductibles - $5,000, $10,000 and so on. We need to remember that even a $10,000 deductible is better than no insurance at all in case of a serious illness. Remember, a lot of those howling about those deductibles either had no insurance before or had really, really crappy insurance before; the kind of policies that were basically rip-offs and that are now illegal.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> To me the important points of health care insurance lies in the experience of an average person. Debating hypothetical instances confuses everything and clarifies nothing. IMHO


I hope I haven't missed the deadline for this. It's by Gail Collins, who, though often sarcastic, usually tells the truth.*The Opinion Pages | OP-ED COLUMNIST*

*An Ode to Obamacare*

Lets sing the praises of Obamacare for a minute.

Get back here! I said just for a minute. O.K., its not the tidiest law in history. Youre probably still sulking because you wanted something simple and rational, like a single-payer plan. But its here, and about 10 million people have health coverage who didnt have it before.

Plus, its apparently working better than any of us imagined. Here is how great the Affordable Care Act is doing: The Supreme Court is about to hear a challenge to the law, filed on behalf of four Virginia plaintiffs, who claim to have suffered grievous harm by being forced to either buy health coverage or pay a penalty. Lately, reporters have been trying to track down this quartet of pain, and discovered they are:

 A 64-year-old limo driver who does not seem to be required to do anything under the Affordable Care Act because the cost of even a very cheap health care plan would be more than 8 percent of his income. (People who have to pay more than 8 percent are allowed to just opt out of the whole program and stay blissfully uninsured.) Also, hes a Vietnam veteran and thus presumably eligible for free veterans health care, making the whole discussion even more irrelevant.

 A 63-year old man in Virginia Beach who would apparently have been eligible for stupendous savings on health insurance under the new law. And who is also a veteran.

 A woman who listed her address as a motel where she hasnt been staying since late 2013. And wherever she is, she probably wouldnt have any Obamacare problems because of the 8 percent rule.

 A 64-year-old woman who seemed to have little or no idea what the case was about. I dont like the idea of throwing people off their health insurance, she told Stephanie Mencimer of Mother Jones.

That plaintiff, an anti-gay rights activist, also told Mencimer that because of previous health problems, she faced insurance costs of $1,500 a month, a vastly higher premium than shed pay under Obamacare. Also, The Wall Street Journal determined that her annual rate of pay as a substitute teacher was so low she, too, should be off the hook because of the 8 percent rule. Also, shes about to qualify for Medicare.

Comments by some of the plaintiffs did suggest that they experienced serious pain over the fact that Barack Obama is president. ... When he was elected, he got his Muslim people to vote for him, thats how he won, one told Facebook.

These are the best they can do? asked David Levine, a professor at the University of California Hastings College of the Law.

Wow. Obamacare must be the greatest law in the history of ... laws.

All this may not be enough to get the case thrown out of court. But still. Its not hard, frankly, to find plaintiffs who want to take down the government, said Neal Katyal, a law professor at Georgetown who formerly served as acting solicitor general. The fact that these folks apparently couldnt find four people who actually had a legitimate grievance is very telling.

The case the Supreme Court is considering would be outrageous even if the plaintiffs were four disabled orphans being threatened with eviction. Linda Greenhouse had a wonderful opinion column recently in The Times explaining the whole thing, but the bottom line is that there is sloppy wording in two Obamacare subclauses, although theyre easy to interpret correctly if you read the entire law. The simplest way to clear things up, of course, would be for Congress to just fix the language.

Pop Quiz: Last week the House of Representatives took up the issue of Obamacare and:

A) Voted to tweak the wording in those two subclauses.

B) Voted to repeal Obamacare for the 56th time.

C) Voted to repeal Obamacare for the 67th time.

D) Decided to let everything putter along the way it is and passed a resolution demanding that Beyoncé be given the Grammy for best album.

The answer is either B or C. Even the House of Representatives seems to have lost count.

Critics said that since Republicans were offering no alternative health plan, their position was wildly irresponsible, particular to those Obamacare-covered citizens. This is totally unfair because it overlooks an important provision of the bill requiring three House committee chairs to get together and come up with what Republican leaders called a thoughtful replacement strategy.

We have been looking forward to that thoughtful replacement strategy since the days when everyone was excited about iPads and zombies on TV.

Really, Obamacare is terrific. You can tell by looking at the people who are against it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I feel discouraged at even mentioning our health care here. I have had more (or just as many) negative comments from US citizens as positive. I realize that 'suddenly' they are not going to have our health care system as our health resources are handled differently here- Major drug companies don't have the power to decide much of anything (as far as I know). However it IS a Government plan and I am glad it is.
> 
> My point is that you have to start somewhere. Ours didn't happen over night and it was a different world then. I realize that but it is something that can be used as hopefully a guideline. I doubt that there are l0% of Canadians who want rid of our health care system. It works and we hardly have to think about it. Just as in Australia according to Eve's information posted this morning.
> 
> ...


Designer1234
you are so right about the mindset of some folks in this country. Love the Bunny.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> You're welcome, friend. We DON'T have the best system in the world. Period. Except as American "exceptionalism" mythology at work.


DGreen
THANK YOU. Our educational failure sure are showing up more and more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

UKRAINE: amidst all of the heating up in the World, Angela Merkel and other World Leaders are putting Putin in his place. Merkel is most familiar with the mindset of Putin since she grew up and was educated in a Russian Regime when part of Germany was under Russian dictatorship.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put. Great article. Thanks Purl.



Poor Purl said:


> I hope I haven't missed the deadline for this. It's by Gail Collins, who, though often sarcastic, usually tells the truth.*The Opinion Pages | OP-ED COLUMNIST*
> 
> *An Ode to Obamacare*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> UKRAINE: amidst all of the heating up in the World, Angela Merkel and other World Leaders are putting Putin in his place. Merkel is most familiar with the mindset of Putin since she grew up and was educated in a Russian Regime when part of Germany was under Russian dictatorship.


It's good to know the man is somewhat malleable. Left to his own devices, he'd be the second Stalin. Oh, wait, he already is!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's good to know the man is somewhat malleable. Left to his own devices, he'd be the second Stalin. Oh, wait, he already is!


Wombatnomore
yes, he is another Stalin. Wonder when the Russians will be waking up. They have supported this Monster till now. He is doing nothing good for the majority of People while he has become the richest Man on Earth. Go figure.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Currently, there are two Australian men on death row in Bali for drug trafficking 10 years ago. There has been a lot of press about the two in recent weeks because the Indonesian Government has steadfastly rejected all avenues of appeal for them both and have announced in the last 12 hours that they will transfer the men to an island where their executions will take place. The Australian Government has consistently and fervently appealed for their sentences to be commuted to life to no avail.

So the Indonesian Government is being true to itself in enforcing the well known law that drug trafficking in it's country attracts the death penalty. Period. BUT, and this is what get's right up my goat, just this week Indonesia's president has implored his ministers to do everything possible to save Indonesian nationals from the death penalty in countries overseas!

I don't know what else to say.

http://www.9news.com.au/national/2015/02/13/05/29/chan-and-sukumaran-begin-final-journey


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> yes, he is another Stalin. Wonder when the Russians are waking up. They have supported this Monster till now.


Huckleberry, I see the people of Russia feeling utterly powerless having been under dictatorships for so long. I think they have developed a mindset which allows them to live their lives as best as they can with the knowledge that save an uprising of 100% of the population, nothing will change. This is just my opinion of course. Hats off to the people of Russia and the former Soviet Union for their humility and dignity under the regimes of mad men.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poppycock anti-Russian fans. Communists are the ones to fight against fascism which is happening in the Ukraine. Merkel from Germany ? The country that probably invented fascism?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I do wish people who only read such organs as the Daily Mail would stop informing me (British) how terrible our National Health Service is. Please inform yourselves properly about the absolutely finest thing our country has ever done for its citizens. I am proud beyond everything of our NHS and take this ill-informed criticism very, very badly. 

What is destroying the NHS is the stupidity and greed of our politicians who, alone in Europe, are looking across the Atlantic for a model. We all know what that means. I have to go now because I am so wound up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think Netanyahu would do absolutely anything to protect Israel. I think he's seen the writing on the wall and knows that it no longer makes sense to bet on a dead horse. IMO, Israel can have all the weapons they want but will never truly be safe without the might and power of the United States behind her. Netanyahu can see that they're losing that protection. He's tried to work with obama for six years, to no avail. He wouldn't be going to congress if he thought he could work with obama. Obama and his administration are all pro muslim, anti Israel. What else can he do? I think he's willing to break protocol, to save his country. It doesn't matter what kind of deal obama makes with Iran. They will break that deal and use nuclear weapons against Israel. They hate Israel more than they love their own people.


Netanyahu went to Congress or did the Republican Congress go to Netanyahu? 
Where to you get the idea that Obama is anti Israel? Just because he doesn't want to start the nukes soaring in the ME does not make him anti Israel. It makes him smart. Netanyahu is going up against a bazooka with a pea shooter when it comes to taunting Iran. 
I don't blame President Obama for putting him off while he is working with Iran to scrub it's nuke program.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Poppycock anti-Russian fans. Communists are the ones to fight against fascism which is happening in the Ukraine. Merkel from Germany ? The country that probably invented fascism?


I'm not anti-Russian, I'm anti Putin and all of the clowns before him (except for Mikhail Gorbachev).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Netanyahu went to Congress or did the Republican Congress go to Netanyahu?
> Where to you get the idea that Obama is anti Israel? Just because he doesn't want to start the nukes soaring in the ME does not make him anti Israel. It makes him smart. Netanyahu is going up against a bazooka with a pea shooter when it comes to taunting Iran.
> I don't blame President Obama for putting him off while he is working with Iran to scrub it's nuke program.


Are you aware of the Israeli nuclear capability?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm not anti-Russian, I'm anti Putin and all of the clowns before him (except for Mikhail Gorbachev).


Wombatnomore
Same here. Exactly the same on this issue.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are you aware of the Israeli nuclear capability?


I never gave it much thought, SQ. But if it is the case, then Netanyahu shouldn't need our help at all, right?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Netanyahu went to Congress or did the Republican Congress go to Netanyahu?
> Where to you get the idea that Obama is anti Israel? Just because he doesn't want to start the nukes soaring in the ME does not make him anti Israel. It makes him smart. Netanyahu is going up against a bazooka with a pea shooter when it comes to taunting Iran.
> I don't blame President Obama for putting him off while he is working with Iran to scrub it's nuke program.


BrattyPatty
some folks keep stumbling in the dark throughout their Lives and during a few bright moments, they seem to pick up nonsense only and keep spreading it without checking. Well, let's face it, the top of the class is a low percentage.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I think the States need Israeli equally if not more. Israel is the only country in that region that tolerates the States. Symbiosis.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Netanyahu went to Congress or did the Republican Congress go to Netanyahu?
> Where to you get the idea that Obama is anti Israel? Just because he doesn't want to start the nukes soaring in the ME does not make him anti Israel. It makes him smart. Netanyahu is going up against a bazooka with a pea shooter when it comes to taunting Iran.
> I don't blame President Obama for putting him off while he is working with Iran to scrub it's nuke program.


BrattyPatty
for as many problems as Netanyahu has in Israel I am sure he put out the word that he would like to have help from the likes of Boehner in hopes that it will strengthen him in his quest for another term during which he could and will continue his War mongering. I am so glad that President Obama always keeps his cool and focuses on Diplomacy first and foremost.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Poppycock anti-Russian fans. Communists are the ones to fight against fascism which is happening in the Ukraine. Merkel from Germany ? The country that probably invented fascism?


SQM
really, really, really? Enough said.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQ
I am not saying that we break ties with our ally. I am not saying that there isn't a problem over there. I am saying that Netanyahu needs to hold his horses and not be chomping at the bit to start a horrific war.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I am not saying that we break ties with our ally. I am not saying that there isn't a problem over there. I am saying that Netanyahu needs to hold his horses.


I'm cool with that. But I do remember him as belligerent. So I am not holding my breath.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> for as many problems as Netanyahu has in Israel I am sure he put out the word that he would like to have help from the likes of Boehner in hopes that it will strengthen him in his quest for another term during which he could and will continue his War mongering. I am so glad that President Obama always keeps his cool and focuses on Diplomacy first and foremost.


And you know, Huck, why the cool and focused can turn out to be the winners!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> for as many problems as Netanyahu has in Israel I am sure he put out the word that he would like to have help from the likes of Boehner in hopes that it will strengthen him in his quest for another term during which he could and will continue his War mongering. I am so glad that President Obama always keeps his cool and focuses on Diplomacy first and foremost.


 dp


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I do wish people who only read such organs as the Daily Mail would stop informing me (British) how terrible our National Health Service is. Please inform yourselves properly about the absolutely finest thing our country has ever done for its citizens. I am proud beyond everything of our NHS and take this ill-informed criticism very, very badly.
> 
> What is destroying the NHS is the stupidity and greed of our politicians who, alone in Europe, are looking across the Atlantic for a model. We all know what that means. I have to go now because I am so wound up.


Same thing as I have been saying, over and over and over.
So frustrating!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Poppycock anti-Russian fans. Communists are the ones to fight against fascism which is happening in the Ukraine. Merkel from Germany ? The country that probably invented fascism?


Do you honestly feel that Russia was above reproach during and after the war? What about their treatment of the Jews? So only Germany and Poland, and Ukraine were anti Jewish? I remember it quite differently and I was around then too.

Russia has been nothing but an enemy of the West. always has been and always will be. They want to to be THE world power and they certainly don't want the US to gain any of its power back.

Stalin was just as bad as hitler - They had death camps too.

Stalin was pretty smart , he held off until Germany was weakened and then invaded and ended up with Half of Germany behind the wall. The living situation there was horrendous. Stalin was an evil man and the world knew it.

The jews were not treated much better under Him than under Hitler.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> yes, he is another Stalin. Wonder when the Russians will be waking up. They have supported this Monster till now. He is doing nothing good for the majority of People while he has become the richest Man on Earth. Go figure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Netanyahu went to Congress or did the Republican Congress go to Netanyahu?
> Where to you get the idea that Obama is anti Israel? Just because he doesn't want to start the nukes soaring in the ME does not make him anti Israel. It makes him smart. Netanyahu is going up against a bazooka with a pea shooter when it comes to taunting Iran.
> I don't blame President Obama for putting him off while he is working with Iran to scrub it's nuke program.


I don't agree that the President is against Israel. However there is so much going on in other parts of the middle east it is pretty hard to given them full attention. I don't think the invitation by the repubs which was just a Political ploy to cause problems between Obama and Israel.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder if this feeling of confusion and helplessness is the same as seems to be happening in USA with government controlled by $'s rather than votes.



Wombatnomore said:


> Huckleberry, I see the people of Russia feeling utterly powerless having been under dictatorships for so long. I think they have developed a mindset which allows them to live their lives as best as they can with the knowledge that save an uprising of 100% of the population, nothing will change. This is just my opinion of course. Hats off to the people of Russia and the former Soviet Union for their humility and dignity under the regimes of mad men.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SQM said:


> Poppycock anti-Russian fans. Communists are the ones to fight against fascism which is happening in the Ukraine. Merkel from Germany ? The country that probably invented fascism?


Germany's government has changed since Hitler's days. Russia hasn't. IMHO Views please.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Apologies for criticism from across the pond. IMHO USA has much to learn from your National Health Service. USA currently in self-destructive period led by corporations masquerading as individuals. Don't let us upset you. Please send prayers and good thoughts our way.



aw9358 said:


> I do wish people who only read such organs as the Daily Mail would stop informing me (British) how terrible our National Health Service is. Please inform yourselves properly about the absolutely finest thing our country has ever done for its citizens. I am proud beyond everything of our NHS and take this ill-informed criticism very, very badly.
> 
> What is destroying the NHS is the stupidity and greed of our politicians who, alone in Europe, are looking across the Atlantic for a model. We all know what that means. I have to go now because I am so wound up.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I wonder if this feeling of confusion and helplessness is the same as seems to be happening in USA with government controlled by $'s rather than votes.


It wouldn't surprise me Dame. When people don't see the results of their labors improving their lives (such as voting and being honest law abiding citizens) , disillusionment and hopelessness sets in and that's compounded even further as their standard of living diminishes.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Germany's government has changed since Hitler's days. Russia hasn't. IMHO Views please.


I agree. Putin, for example, is behaving like a mid 20th century despot, thinking he can go into another country and take it and there are absolutely no checks and balances going on by the rest of his government. The sense of entitlement of the man boggles the mind, shirt on or off!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Germany's government has changed since Hitler's days. Russia hasn't. IMHO Views please.


I absolutely agree. Merkel is no more a fascist than you are. Or than SQM is.

Putin, on the other hand, could easily be a Bolshevik, and possibly is.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I absolutely agree. Merkel is no more a fascist than you are. Or than SQM is.


Blah. The Germans are setting up a Jewish Bias committee without any Jews aboard. Does human nature change so fast in 70 years? The Germans are belligerent. They made hell out of the 20th century.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you know, Huck, why the cool and focused can turn out to be the winners!


BrattyPatty
for sure, for sure.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Same thing as I have been saying, over and over and over.
> So frustrating!


Designer1234
me included. Breathtaking that those who know the least, spit out the most.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Germany's government has changed since Hitler's days. Russia hasn't. IMHO Views please.


damemary
there is no doubt about that whatsoever. Who thinks otherwise is residing on a distant Planet.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I don't agree that the President is against Israel. However there is so much going on in other parts of the middle east it is pretty hard to given them full attention. I don't think the invitation by the repubs which was just a Political ploy to cause problems between Obama and Israel.


designer1234
none of our Presidents have ever been against Israel. That does not mean that they did or have to agree with Israel all the time. Israel has not always made wise decisions and much more so under Netanyahu.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Blah. The Germans are setting up a Jewish Bias committee without any Jews aboard. Does human nature change so fast in 70 years? The Germans are belligerent. They made hell out of the 20th century.


SQM
belligerent is what we have been. Jockeying into Iraq for Oil sure has gotten not just us but the World into all sorts of trouble. The Terrorists took that move to become very active. We can thank G.W.Bush/Cheney for lots of Evils that the World has to deal with for some time to come. Andrea Merkel has no such misdeeds to her credit. Fascist you call her? Really? It shows that you do not know anything about that Lady at all. Also I assure you that there is much more hatred towards Jews in this country than in all of western Europe combined. Hatred towards many people/groups has grown here tremendously, let us clean up our act before we point fingers at others. We can only be thankful that we have such an excellent working relationship with Germany. Germany is holding up the rest of the Countries abroad and we need a Friend like that very much. We also have had a poor attitude towards France for ages, not a good thing. We will never be in a position that we alone can call the shots, it will take Leaders from many Countries to keep all of us at least fairly safe. We have a fabulous neighbor in Canada and have not treated her well at all. We always seem to take that Country for granted. That is a terrible shame.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I agree. Putin, for example, is behaving like a mid 20th century despot, thinking he can go into another country and take it and there are absolutely no checks and balances going on by the rest of his government. The sense of entitlement of the man boggles the mind, shirt on or off!


Wombatnomore
I declared Putin not of sound mind long ago and in due time I will be proven right.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

72 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Blah. The Germans are setting up a Jewish Bias committee without any Jews aboard. Does human nature change so fast in 70 years? The Germans are belligerent. They made hell out of the 20th century.


And 50 years before the Nazis, it was Bismarck. Yes, "human nature" (I doubt that you could call the Germans under Hitler either human or natural) can change even faster than that. It took much less than 70 years for the majority of Americans to accept same-sex marriage, for one thing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cakes said:


> 72 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


872 pages; this is #9, and it's a big world out there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> belligerent is what we have been. Jockeying into Iraq for Oil sure has gotten not just us but the World into all sorts of trouble. The Terrorists took that move to become very active. We can thank G.W.Bush/Cheney for lots of Evils that the World has to deal with for some time to come. Andrea Merkel has no such misdeeds to her credit. Fascist you call her? Really? It shows that you do not know anything about that Lady at all. Also I assure you that there is much more hatred towards Jews in this country than in all of western Europe combined. Hatred towards many people/groups has grown here tremendously, let us clean up our act before we point fingers at others. We can only be thankful that we have such an excellent working relationship with Germany. Germany is holding up the rest of the Countries abroad and we need a Friend like that very much. We also have had a poor attitude towards France for ages, not a good thing. We will never be in a position that we alone can call the shots, it will take Leaders from many Countries to keep all of us at least fairly safe. We have a fabulous neighbor in Canada and have not treated her well at all. We always seem to take that Country for granted. That is a terrible shame.


I agree that the US is the most fierce country on earth. But the bad attitude toward France is deserved. For the last 15 years or so, French Jews have been investing in property in Israel and in some instance here. Unfortunately France colonized Algiers and Morocco and a lot of Muslims moved to France for a better life. Some of these people are making life difficult for the Jews. The efforts to make a Coalition has worked in fits and starts. Seems like the latest horror with the Jordanian Pilot woke them up a bit. But I sense a reluctance from many countries not to get too involved with the ME. It appears to be hopeless. I hold historical grudges against the Germans. It must be encoded in my DNA by now.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> And 50 years before the Nazis, it was Bismarck. Yes, "human nature" (I doubt that you could call the Germans under Hitler either human or natural) can change even faster than that. It took much less than 70 years for the majority of Americans to accept same-sex marriage, for one thing.


Which is great for our G and L friends but it is frightening to see how quickly public opinion can change. Who is to say that the current tolerance for Jews cannot change as quickly?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Which is great for our G and L friends but it is frightening to see how quickly public opinion can change. Who is to say that the current tolerance for Jews cannot change as quickly?


You, apparently. You were just telling us that the Germans can't change their opinion after "only" 70 years; now you warn us that opinion here can change on a dime.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You, apparently. You were just telling us that the Germans can't change their opinion after "only" 70 years; now you warn us that opinion here can change on a dime.


I was just reacting to your thinking that changing popular opinion quickly is a good thing. It can also bite one's butt.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> I declared Putin not of sound mind long ago and in due time I will be proven right.


You most certainly will be.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I wish I could join in but feathers would get ruffled.
For someone from Europe, it is always interesting to hear or read peoples opinion on politics, etc. from around the world.

I just read what people put here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with your assessment completely Huck. Thanks for sharing.



Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> belligerent is what we have been. Jockeying into Iraq for Oil sure has gotten not just us but the World into all sorts of trouble. The Terrorists took that move to become very active. We can thank G.W.Bush/Cheney for lots of Evils that the World has to deal with for some time to come. Andrea Merkel has no such misdeeds to her credit. Fascist you call her? Really? It shows that you do not know anything about that Lady at all. Also I assure you that there is much more hatred towards Jews in this country than in all of western Europe combined. Hatred towards many people/groups has grown here tremendously, let us clean up our act before we point fingers at others. We can only be thankful that we have such an excellent working relationship with Germany. Germany is holding up the rest of the Countries abroad and we need a Friend like that very much. We also have had a poor attitude towards France for ages, not a good thing. We will never be in a position that we alone can call the shots, it will take Leaders from many Countries to keep all of us at least fairly safe. We have a fabulous neighbor in Canada and have not treated her well at all. We always seem to take that Country for granted. That is a terrible shame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's much longer than you think. This is #9. Each of those 9 include another 100 pages.



cakes said:


> 72 pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You, apparently. You were just telling us that the Germans can't change their opinion after "only" 70 years; now you warn us that opinion here can change on a dime.


Protect me from the things I think I know.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome. Ruffle feathers if you wish. Just be prepared to be ruffled back. I think one of the great benefits of this Forum is the ability to share viewpoints from all around the world. I think it is a great benefit to all to see ourselves as others see us.



peppered said:


> I wish I could join in but feathers would get ruffled.
> For someone from Europe, it is always interesting to hear or read peoples opinion on politics, etc. from around the world.
> 
> I just read what people put here.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Sounds like my former mil-she found fault with everything i did and told my husband who took her side. Thats the biggest reason he a "former".


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

SQM-I am glad to hear that about Germany because my grandmother was born there. As a child I was ashamed to admit I was part German. She died when I was four but from what my mother told me she was a great lady. She had a hard life, losing her first two children within a week of each-one from measles and the other from ?. How she survived is incredible-I would be completely devastated. Paining everyone, race, nationality, religious beliefs, whatever is always wrong. We are all individuals and as my mother often said "never judge a person until you have walked a mile in her/his shoes. 
Great words to live by.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

rosebud527 said:


> SQM-I am glad to hear that about Germany because my grandmother was born there. As a child I was ashamed to admit I was part German. She died when I was four but from what my mother told me she was a great lady. She had a hard life, losing her first two children within a week of each-one from measles and the other from ?. How she survived is incredible-I would be completely devastated. Paining everyone, race, nationality, religious beliefs, whatever is always wrong. We are all individuals and as my mother often said "never judge a person until you have walked a mile in her/his shoes.
> Great words to live by.


Thanks Rose. I have never met an individual German that I did not like. I am not referring to individuals. I am addressing a German mindset that frightens me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was just reacting to your thinking that changing popular opinion quickly is a good thing. It can also bite one's butt.


Sorry, but I never said I thought it was good, bad, or indifferent. I just said I didn't think Angela Merkel is a fascist - you're the one who claims she is because it's only 70 years since the Nazis were in charge, and human nature can't change that quickly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peppered said:


> I wish I could join in but feathers would get ruffled.
> For someone from Europe, it is always interesting to hear or read peoples opinion on politics, etc. from around the world.
> 
> I just read what people put here.


The Canadians and Australians are forever telling the US what's wrong with us. We'd love to hear your opinions. It's always more colorful when feathers are ruffled.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Welcome. Ruffle feathers if you wish. Just be prepared to be ruffled back. I think one of the great benefits of this Forum is the ability to share viewpoints from all around the world. I think it is a great benefit to all to see ourselves as others see us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Rose. I have never met an individual German that I did not like. I am not referring to individuals. I am addressing a German mindset that frightens me.


SQM
how can you separate one from the other? You obviously hate Germans and attach some ugly things to all of them. Sad. That is exactly what the Terrorist do re. Americans. They obviously do not know us but hate all of us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Which is great for our G and L friends but it is frightening to see how quickly public opinion can change. Who is to say that the current tolerance for Jews cannot change as quickly?


SQM
it is individuals like you who make Peace for everyone just about impossible. Examine yourself and your prejudices. dislikes and hates and try to reform yourself. We do not have to love everyone but we should always be tolerant. Why punch someone in the gut because one of their Ancestors was a Monster. That makes no sense.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The Canadians and Australians are forever telling the US what's wrong with us. We'd love to hear your opinions. It's always more colorful when feathers are ruffled.


best I don't reply as your post got me a bit hot under the collar.. Most of the Criticism comes from the Americans I thought what the Australians and I were doing was having discussions about the differences. Some of it could be helpful. However I guess it was not as much appreciated as I thought.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> it is individuals like you who make Peace for everyone just about impossible. Examine yourself and your prejudices. dislikes and hates and try to reform yourself. We do not have to love everyone but we should always be tolerant. Why punch someone in the gut because one of their Ancestors was a Monster. That makes no sense.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I mentioned that I never met a German on a personal level that I did not like. Reform myself in your image? What does that mean? What style Jew are you? I would be interested in learning. 

To Huckle


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> best I don't reply as your post got me a bit hot under the collar.. Most of the Criticism comes from the Americans I thought what the Australians and I were doing was having discussions about the differences. Some of it could be helpful. However I guess it was not as much appreciated as I thought.


Designer1234
I always appreciate it when someone sets someone straight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I mentioned that I never met a German on a personal level that I did not like. Reform myself in your image? What does that mean? What style Jew are you? I would be interested in learning.
> 
> To Huckle


SQM
you like the Germans individually but hate them as a Nation? 
Never heard of "style" Jew. I am a reformed Jew however.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> best I don't reply as your post got me a bit hot under the collar.. Most of the Criticism comes from the Americans I thought what the Australians and I were doing was having discussions about the differences. Some of it could be helpful. However I guess it was not as much appreciated as I thought.


Then I didn't make myself clear. We, who often think of the US as the greatest country in the world, need to be shown simply and clearly how other countries have better ideas than we have. That's how I see you shaping the direction of what could otherwise become an orgy of USA...USA...USA...!

The criticism does indeed come from Americans, but that's not always useful criticism. Unlike those who claim you have no right to speak about America because you're not Americans, I think most of us on this thread want you to speak up and ruffle our feathers. It gives us something to think about.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I always appreciate it when someone sets someone straight.


That's exactly my point, though I used 3 times as many words.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Then I didn't make myself clear. We, who often think of the US as the greatest country in the world, need to be shown simply and clearly how other countries have better ideas than we have. That's how I see you shaping the direction of what could otherwise become an orgy of USA...USA...USA...!
> 
> The criticism does indeed come from Americans, but that's not always useful criticism. Unlike those who claim you have no right to speak about America because you're not Americans, I think most of us on this thread want you to speak up and ruffle our feathers. It gives us something to think about.


no problem then. I misunderstood what you were saying. 
I am glad I was incorrect about what you meant and that our opinons were welcome.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rose. I have never met an individual German that I did not like. I am not referring to individuals. I am addressing a German mindset that frightens me.
> ...


Doesn't that attitude (the Terrorists', not yours) qualify as racism?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> no problem then. I misunderstood what you were saying.
> I am glad I was incorrect about what you meant and that our opinons were welcome.


Your opinions are always welcome, you have great insight and sometimes I think you have one of the few sane minds around here.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Opinions are always welcomed, as long as they're agreed with.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The Canadians and Australians are forever telling the US what's wrong with us. We'd love to hear your opinions. It's always more colorful when feathers are ruffled.


Not this Australian.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Opinions are always welcomed, as long as they're agreed with.


It isn't a discussion if one person is always right and the other is always wrong. However, it is difficult when there is a basic difference in beliefs which has become truth on both sides.

It makes it difficult if our ideas are the complete opposite. It is hard to change your mind and agree when others' ideas are the exact opposite of what you believe.

I know that I have learned many things from experience and would not be here if I hadn't had those experiences and neither would my husband. It is sometimes best to let it lie in case there are opinions which causes hurt to both sides. Better to let it go and realize that nothing is going to change the opinion on either side. Discussion is great but a 'fight' helps nothing Often it isn't a discusion it never can be as nothing will change either opinion.

I know that I am not a Political expert for my country or other countries. I have lived a pretty full life and it is my experiences that have caused me to feel strongly about different things. I won't change those that I feel strongly about. If someone wants to discuss with me, it won't be a discussion I guess, as my beliefs are strong, my life has 
given me my beliefs. Discussions can be had if one person listens to what the other person says, and at least tries to learn from them. Not always the way it happens.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Doesn't that attitude (the Terrorists', not yours) qualify as racism?


Poor Purl
it goes much farther than that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I mentioned that I never met a German on a personal level that I did not like. Reform myself in your image? What does that mean? What style Jew are you? I would be interested in learning.
> 
> To Huckle


SQM
where did "your image" come from? I prefer to be unique and not one of many. I have no "herd mentality".


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It isn't a discussion if one person is always right and the other is always wrong. However, it is difficult when there is a basic difference in beliefs which has become truth on both sides.
> 
> It makes it difficult if our ideas are the complete opposite. It is hard to change your mind and agree when others' ideas are the exact opposite of what you believe.
> 
> I know that I have learned many things from experience and would not be here if I hadn't had those experiences and neither would my husband. It is sometimes best to let it lie in case there are opinions which causes hurt to both sides. Better to let it go and realize that nothing is going to change the opinion on either side. Discussion is great but as long as both realize that ideas can be written in stone, and a 'fight' helps nothing. Often it isn't a discission it never can be as nothing will change either opinion.


Designer1234
I hear what you are saying. Since Life should be a constant learning experience, I feel obliged to share what I have learned and know in hopes that others may benefit from it. I give daily thanks to those before and around me who shared their wisdom. It pays to stop, look and listen particularly to those who have lived longer than I.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Not this Australian.


I didn't think I was either. I am sure Eve didn't either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> best I don't reply as your post got me a bit hot under the collar.. Most of the Criticism comes from the Americans I thought what the Australians and I were doing was having discussions about the differences. Some of it could be helpful. However I guess it was not as much appreciated as I thought.


Designer1234
never give up. Something I strongly believe in.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It isn't a discussion if one person is always right and the other is always wrong. However, it is difficult when there is a basic difference in beliefs which has become truth on both sides.
> 
> It makes it difficult if our ideas are the complete opposite. It is hard to change your mind and agree when others' ideas are the exact opposite of what you believe.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that for discussion to take place, someone has to change their mind. I don't consider it a "fight". I consider discussion to be a free flow of ideas. There doesn't have to be a right or wrong. When I'm expressing what I think, I'm not insisting that you think as I do. I'm not trying to change your mind. Your experiences are yours. Your beliefs and ideas are yours. I don't accuse you of always thinking you are right, because I'd expect that you think you're right. We all do. So what? Should we all only talk to others who think like we do? I don't think so. But if it really bothers you that you can't convince me to think like you do, I can just go away. I get so tired of defending myself. I guess I'm just plain tired.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't believe that for discussion to take place, someone has to change their mind. I don't consider it a "fight". I consider discussion to be a free flow of ideas. There doesn't have to be a right or wrong. When I'm expressing what I think, I'm not insisting that you think as I do. I'm not trying to change your mind. Your experiences are yours. Your beliefs and ideas are yours. I don't accuse you of always thinking you are right, because I'd expect that you think you're right. We all do. So what? Should we all only talk to others who think like we do? I don't think so. But if it really bothers you that you can't convince me to think like you do, I can just go away. I get so tired of defending myself. I guess I'm just plain tired.


Knitter from Nebraska
I am happy that there are differing opinions, I am not happy however when people screw with the facts. I love to see and hear the other side of anything, it allows me to make an informed decision most of the time. What bothers me however is that when someone constantly bends the truth and tries to convince everyone that they never lie. 
Wish you a good night and a happy Sunday.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I don't believe that for discussion to take place, someone has to change their mind. I don't consider it a "fight". I consider discussion to be a free flow of ideas. There doesn't have to be a right or wrong. When I'm expressing what I think, I'm not insisting that you think as I do. I'm not trying to change your mind. Your experiences are yours. Your beliefs and ideas are yours. I don't accuse you of always thinking you are right, because I'd expect that you think you're right. We all do. So what? Should we all only talk to others who think like we do? I don't think so. ' But if it really bothers you that you can't convince me to think like you do, I can just go away. I get so tired of defending myself. I guess I'm just plain tired.


Neb you are on the defensive. 'You take it personally - your last sentence says it all. You don't have to defend yourself. But then neither do the rest of us as our opinions are not going to change. Certainly we try to convince others if we think we are right. Measles has hurt my family, so have other diseases that have been stopped by vaccinations. It seems so clear to me - and I wish I could convince you. But you take it personally. Quite often you have made statements that imply we don't discuss, and that you have to defend yourself. I don't feel I have to defend myself. I know I will never change my mind and will never agree with you about what you state as fact. So there really isn't much point. YOu are hurt and you do take it seriously. That is why it is best sometimes to just agree to disagree.

Discussion should be two sides, trying to explain their reasons for believing something. I think I am quite clear that it is my experiences that cause me to be so certain about some things. YOu are convinced that there is a Government 
secret plan (hidden from us) and that your Government is not truthfuland on and on. I don't agree! It is never personal as far as I am concerned. However I won't say that I believe you are right. It is as simple as that.

That is why I think it best to not have discussions that are bound to irritate and that will cause you to feel defensive.

------------------------------------------------------
How is your dil doing? I hope she is feeling okay, it is going to be a long wait for her. Prayers are still with her.

Also with little Grace in the new hospital. I hope they find positive results. I guess the 2nd baby is home now? I hope so


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Blah. The Germans are setting up a Jewish Bias committee without any Jews aboard. Does human nature change so fast in 70 years? The Germans are belligerent. They made hell out of the 20th century.


Certainly the Nazi time in Europe under history made a new low in treatment of those who are different. BUT


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Blah. The Germans are setting up a Jewish Bias committee without any Jews aboard. Does human nature change so fast in 70 years? The Germans are belligerent. They made hell out of the 20th century.


Certainly the Nazi time in Europe under history made a new low in treatment of those who are different. BUT grand children of those who lived through that time in Germany are not the people who caused the holocaust. MANY Germans were sent to the camps too for daring to speak against Hitler's agenda-- Once again people are being put in one box - people are individuals and as a result have hundreds of different personalities, different attitudes. Because 70 years ago an evil man took control, doesn't mean Merkel is the same.

I have friends who lived in Germany through the war. I was born in l931 -so I was a young teenager during the war. Many young people in Germany ended up emigrating to Canada and the US immediately before the war (To escape) and after the war (because Germany was just about completely wiped off the face of he earth. Some are still defensive about the fact that the Germans backed Hitler. They were raised in families that felt Hitler would pull Germany out of a terrible depression. (Don't misunderstand me -- I think they were dreadfully wrong). Many were Not nazis. Others fought his policies from the beginning and some had family members who were sent to the concentration camps. Some changed their names and didn't admit they were Germans.

I am trying to say that YOU CAN'T put people in a box. No two people are the same. You have to understand where each individual is coming from. No one was more horrified than I was when the war was in progress. That didn't make all Germans nazis.

There are descendants of German families who emigrated to Canada who have a completely untrue knowledge of what really happened. Their parents and Grandparents didn't tell them our view of the war. I have a dear friend about 65 -70 years old and one day we got into a discussion. Both of us were completely surprised at our attitudes towards the war. She had been raised in a family that believed Germany had been badly treated prior to the war and so they were sympathetic. They said they didn't believe the 'stories' about the concentration camps. They didn't want to believe it.

My friend and I had long discussions and I couldn't believe the difference in our opinions. We really looked into all the information available, and she accepted that the concentration camps did happen. It shattered her and she talked to her aunt who was in her 90's. The aunt started to cry and admitted she had not agreed with her family and what they claimed. So there are many thoughts ahout the war. One thing is proven though - 6 million Jews, Gypsies, mentally challenged, prisoners of war, and Germans who didn't 'behave' as Hitler demanded were killed.

SQM I know you have a different perception than I do. We both have different information and come from different generations. I still cannot believe that flat statements about a group are necessarily the truth.
Maybe if I was a Jew I would have your feelings, who knows.

--
Just one more thing you say that the Germans made hell out of the 20th century. Is it possible that the US made hell out of the
latter part of the 20th and the first l5 years of the 21st century - by their interference in the Middle east?

I am not sure what I think about that but certainly the Iraq war didn't help the situation in the Middle east and it was based on a lie. I am trying to make a point and give a slightly different opinion about who is responsible for what.

I believe absolutely that the Nazi time in Germany was absolutely unforgiveable. I believe that the Jews have every right to feel the way many do. I believe that anti-semitism is like a disease which is spreading around the world.

I am just bringing up a thought which might be interesting to discuss.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I no longer disdain the Germans. I now include most of Europe with a great deal of anti-semitism on the rise.

Being gentile Designer, you cannot understand the feelings of a Jewish Person re: Israel and Europe. Yours is an historical perspective, mine is an emotional perspective.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Certainly the Nazi time in Europe under history made a new low in treatment of those who are different. BUT grand children of those who lived through that time in Germany are not the people who caused the holocaust. MANY Germans were sent to the camps too for daring to speak against Hitler's agenda-- Once again people are being put in one box - people are individuals and as a result have hundreds of different personalities, different attitudes. Because 70 years ago an evil man took control, doesn't mean Merkel is the same.
> 
> I have friends who lived in Germany through the war. I was born in l931 -so I was a young teenager during the war. Many young people in Germany ended up emigrating to Canada and the US immediately before the war (To escape) and after the war (because Germany was just about completely wiped off the face of he earth. Some are still defensive about the fact that the Germans backed Hitler. They were raised in families that felt Hitler would pull Germany out of a terrible depression. (Don't misunderstand me -- I think they were dreadfully wrong). Many were Not nazis. Others fought his policies from the beginning and some had family members who were sent to the concentration camps. Some changed their names and didn't admit they were Germans.
> 
> ...


Designer1234
another attack on Jews in Denmark. Well, if Netanyahu treats his Friends like Enemies, his Enemies must really feel threatened by him. Most likely we hear little about his shenanigans towards his Enemies since their reporting systems are not as free as ours. Netanyahu needs to bite the dust so that Israel gets a Leader who appreciates those who support it. The people of Israel deserve better than him, much better. Innocent Jews die because of a wayward Leader. He gives all Jews a terrible name. I mourn for those who suffer.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I no longer disdain the Germans. I now include most of Europe with a great deal of anti-semitism on the rise.
> 
> Being gentile Designer, you cannot understand the feelings of a Jewish Person re: Israel and Europe. Yours is an historical perspective, mine is an emotional perspective.


I understand that - But I also have stated over and over that I am l00% in favor of Israel, always have been and always will be. I also think that Israel HAS to defend itself and be on guard - I have stated that over and over. I know I am not a Jew and I also know that I grew up with Young Jews whose families were in Europe and most didn't survive. I felt a personal grief when my friend's' families were killed in the ovens. It colored my life. I am not arguing the Jewish system here. I am just saying all Germans and all Russians, and All Polish, and All French and All Canadians and Americans are not the same - each are individuals.

I understand where all Jews are coming from. I have been on the side of Jews since I first realized what anti-semitism is.

It doesn't mean I am pretending to know what all Jews feel, I 
can only imagine.

I understand your feelings - I am not sitting here in judgment about the feelings of any Jewish people. If anyone has a right to be nervous and angry and frustrated it is the Jewish citizens around the world. I wish I had the answer.

Well, once again I have likely said too much. All I am trying to say is that people are individuals. Anti Semites put all Jews in one place - no acceptance that each is a separate entity with different feelings, thoughts and worries. Even on this thread there are a group of Jews, each of you have slightly different feelings about what it is to be a Jew. You are all correct.

I think I had better shut up. I seem to be irritating and over stepping. That is not my intention.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> I no longer disdain the Germans. I now include most of Europe with a great deal of anti-semitism on the rise.
> 
> Being gentile Designer, you cannot understand the feelings of a Jewish Person re: Israel and Europe. Yours is an historical perspective, mine is an emotional perspective.


SQM
emotions need to be put aside when it comes to many issues. I am sure Designer understands well, that I have no doubt about. I could have many reasons for hatred towards some Nationalities but those who committed horrendous crimes are gone and I cannot condemn their children for their misdeeds. Children are not responsible for the Sins of their Fathers. We are into several Generations after the atrocities some Germans inflicted on others, do we want to hang on to hatred forever? Those children are getting tired of being spit at. They say: "enough is enough". We should never forget but it is time to quit blaming those who are not guilty of anything. Netanyahu is doing more harm to Israel than others. Israel needs to be freed from him. At least we have gotten to know the real him very well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> another attack on Jews in Denmark. Well, if Netanyahu treats his Friends like Enemies, his Enemies must really feel threatened by him. Most likely we hear little about his shenanigans towards his Enemies since their reporting systems are not as free as ours. Netanyahu needs to bite the dust so that Israel gets a Leader who appreciates those who support it. The people of Israel deserve better than him, much better. Innocent Jews die because of a wayward Leader. He gives all Jews a terrible name. I mourn for those who suffer.


When is the next Jewish Election? It will be interesting to see if they throw out Netanyahu or whether they decide he is tough enough to deal with what is happening in Europe. So sad . I hope many move to Israel and live free from anti semitism for a change. Whatever happens I hope Israel remains strong.

Is there a leader there that you think would be better for Israel? I am not familiar with who else might become the next leader and when.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> emotions need to be put aside when it comes to many issues. I am sure Designer understands well, that I have no doubt about. I could have many reasons for hatred towards some Nationalities but those who committed horrendous crimes are gone and I cannot condemn their children for their misdeeds. Children are not responsible for the Sins of their Fathers. We are into several Generations after the atrocities some Germans inflicted on others, do we want to hang on to hatred forever? Those children are getting tired of being spit at. Enough is enough.


That is my only point. There is enough antisemitism that needs to be dealt with . I just hope it settles down.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> When is the next Jewish Election? It will be interesting to see if they throw out Netanyahu or whether they decide he is tough enough to deal with what is happening in Europe. So sad . I hope many move to Israel and live free from anti semitism for a change. Whatever happens I hope Israel remains strong.
> 
> Is there a leader there that you think would be better for Israel? I am not familiar with who else might become the next leader and when.


Designer1234
the elections are in March and Netanyahu has been successful putting his Opponent into the background. He is trying to play the role of World Leader (with the worst manners as we see). I hope someone Like Perez or Rabin emerges to give the People of Israel some hope for a better future. That cannot happen with Netanyahu.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is my only point. There is enough antisemitism that needs to be dealt with . I just hope it settles down.


Designer1234
you are right, hatred towards Jews is on the rise. Are we surprised when we have been working hard, paying Taxes and support Israel with big Dollars and get punched in the gut by its Leader? Americans have never been stingy when it comes to supporting others but having someone hold out one hand to receive our hard-earned money and deck us with the other is horrible behavior. 
My hope is for the coming elections in Israel. The people of Israel need some fresh air. Their current Leader is polluting it big time.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> When is the next Jewish Election? It will be interesting to see if they throw out Netanyahu or whether they decide he is tough enough to deal with what is happening in Europe. So sad . I hope many move to Israel and live free from anti semitism for a change. Whatever happens I hope Israel remains strong.
> 
> Is there a leader there that you think would be better for Israel? I am not familiar with who else might become the next leader and when.


Israel is mostly right-winged and Netanyahu is able to build a stronger coalition with the ultra religious right and the conservative right than any of his opponents. His biggest challenge comes from Labour but they don't seem to get a coalition together to beat the Right. Netanyahu has always gotten on my nerves and I am mostly a fan of Tsipi Livni but I was told from my friends in from Israel that she and Chalon are not able to get a strong enough coalition together to fight Netanyahu's. My friends cannot stand Netanyahu and along with me wish some new blood will emerge that can be more helpful.

Do not mix up my support of Israel, my disdain for what is happening in Europe with support of Netanyahu. However, my Modern Orthodox friends in NY are more right-winged and do support him. They may be the biggest American investors in Israel and will help to keep him in office. Not me.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Israel is mostly right-winged and Netanyahu is able to build a stronger coalition with the ultra religious right and the conservative right than any of his opponents. His biggest challenge comes from Labour but they don't seem to get a coalition together to beat the Right. Netanyahu has always gotten on my nerves and I am mostly a fan of Tsipi Livni but I was told from my friends in from Israel that she and Chalon are not able to get a strong enough coalition together to fight Netanyahu's. My friends cannot stand Netanyahu and along with me wish some new blood will emerge that can be more helpful.
> 
> Do not mix up my support of Israel, my disdain for what is happening in Europe with support of Netanyahu. However, my Modern Orthodox friends in NY are more right-winged and do support him. They may be the biggest American investors in Israel and will help to keep him in office. Not me.


I have some naive questions about Israel, so I'm just going to ask. How religious are the majority of Jews in Israel taken as a whole? How much connection is there between the religion and the government of Israel? Are political conservatives in Israel also religious conservatives?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> another attack on Jews in Denmark. Well, if Netanyahu treats his Friends like Enemies, his Enemies must really feel threatened by him. Most likely we hear little about his shenanigans towards his Enemies since their reporting systems are not as free as ours. Netanyahu needs to bite the dust so that Israel gets a Leader who appreciates those who support it. The people of Israel deserve better than him, much better. Innocent Jews die because of a wayward Leader. He gives all Jews a terrible name. I mourn for those who suffer.


Is it possible that the Isis attacks have inflamed the anti semitics in Europe?. I believe anti semitism is very strong and always has been in Europe, I thought it was mainly eastern Europe but am now learning that it has become a feeling all over Europe.

It sounds from what I have heard on the news and discussed here - that the Jews are very uneasy and have been for some time throughout Europe. Many appear to be buying land in Israel and will be trying to move to Israel. I am thankful that they are made to feel as if it is their homeland too and that they are welcome in Israel. Do you really think (Huck) that Netanyahu is responsible for stronger anti Jewsih feelings? I think Isis might have something to do with the deepening of hate in Europe. Their hatred is in the open and as a result Jew Haters feel much safer in expressing their Anti semitism than when it had to be hidden.

I believe that is a possibility and not necessarily the policies of the Prime Minister (?). Huck do you feel it is all Netanyahu's fault . I certainly think he was happy to accept the Republican invitation and didn't mind putting Obama on the spot.

I still am inclined to feel that it has little to do with Netanyaho, but more to do with the attacks on Jewish stores etc. by ISIS which seems to give the anti jewish community the feeling that they don't have to hide their hate any more.

What do the Jewish members here think about that possibility. Am I way off base?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> I have some naive questions about Israel, so I'm just going to ask. How religious are the majority of Jews in Israel taken as a whole? How much connection is there between the religion and the government of Israel? Are political conservatives in Israel also religious conservatives?


I hope I am correct when I answer your questions. If someone else knows more, I will be happy to hear.

Israel is a secular country on the whole with a terribly strong influence from the religious right. The religious right and the political right are keeping Netanyahu in power. They have parliamentary government so these two groups stick together and can beat the left (labour party). I think there are more right-leaning political factions in Israel than there are left-leaning but my sense is that the country is nowhere as religious as the right are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Is it possible that the Isis attacks have inflamed the anti semitics in Europe?. I believe anti semitism is very strong and always has been in Europe, I thought it was mainly eastern Europe but am now learning that it has become a feeling all over Europe.
> 
> It sounds from what I have heard on the news and discussed here - that the Jews are very uneasy and have been for some time throughout Europe. Many appear to be buying land in Israel and will be trying to move to Israel. I am thankful that they are made to feel as if it is their homeland too and that they are welcome in Israel. Do you really think (Huck) that Netanyahu is responsible for stronger anti Jewsih feelings? I think Isis might have something to do with the deepening of hate in Europe. Their hatred is in the open and as a result Jew Haters feel much safer in expressing their Anti semitism than when it had to be hidden.
> 
> ...


Designer123
of course it is not all Netanyahu's fault but he seems to constantly light a fire. Just as G.W. Bush is not responsible for all that ails us, he certainly can be blamed for a lot of our woes. What is the core of all evil, is money. As money is buying our Politicians here, it is doing exactly the same in Israel. In my area, the very right leaning Christians support the GOP and the very right leaning Jews do the same. Both of these groups here are well heeled and get very ugly even on a one to one basis when someone does not follow them. Gatherings for Bridge can turn into ugly confrontations. Obviously Bridge is out for me. Happenings like these will turn some folks against certain others and that dislike spreads unfortunately. 
ISIS hates not just one certain group or nationality, they hate everyone who does not adhere to their rules. I think you are right on the spot when you say that some people now take liberties they before now would have avoided. I do not believe however that anti-Semitism has always been strong in Europe. Having travelled all over the World, I found the same dislike actually at a rather low percentage everywhere. I have been much more troubled by the dislike for People of color in our Country. That no doubt is on the upswing since the Reagan days.

On the lighter side, I see that Fox is closing shop in Canada since they could only get 8,000 dummies to tune in to them. That speaks well of Canadians. I am not sure if that is all over Canada or just in certain areas. Will check that out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> I hope I am correct when I answer your questions. If someone else knows more, I will be happy to hear.
> 
> Israel is a secular country on the whole with a terribly strong influence from the religious right. The religious right and the political right are keeping Netanyahu in power. They have parliamentary government so these two groups stick together and can beat the left (labour party). I think there are more right-leaning political factions in Israel than there are left-leaning but my sense is that the country is nowhere as religious as the right are.


I think I have to read more, and, as usual, won't find the time. The people of Israel must have the freedom to practice their own religion---there are people of other faiths living there. But are there religious precepts built into the law, for example? Does the law reflect any conservative Jewish practices or "no-no's?" For example, can businesses stay open on Shabbat? Can anyone recommend a good modern-day article or book that's easy to read that would give me a elementary grasp of the country, culture, government, etc.? Just curious.
And thanks Sloth, for answering.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Germany's government has changed since Hitler's days. Russia hasn't. IMHO Views please.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sloth is no expert but here are some answers:

1. israel is a secular country but the religious right controls some aspects of life. This is the big fight within Israel. You cannot marry unless it is done in an orthodox way. So that excludes marrying a gentile. People go to Cyprus to avoid that.

2. The laws of Judaism are not followed by the secular Jews only the religious ones. The vast majority of people are just like us - it is a very modern, HIGHLY techie country. My guess is that the stores close on Shabbat but someone who has been there more recently can attest to that. When I lived in Israel in the late 60s, I was able to eat pork in Haifa. So my best guess is that anything goes now and that the younger generations are very Americanized.

3. There are Jewish atheists like me and others who have no need for the rituals, just like here. The country is very Western in its outlook. 

4. I cannot recommend a book that is contemporary in focus and unbiased.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sloth is no expert but here are some answers:
> 
> 1. israel is a secular country but the religious right controls some aspects of life. This is the big fight within Israel. You cannot marry unless it is done in an orthodox way. So that excludes marrying a gentile. People go to Cyprus to avoid that.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was just curious about how secular everyday life can be. I wouldn't want anything but separation of church and state. And it upsets me here when legislators think they can foist their religious beliefs on everyone else.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Thank you. I was just curious about how secular everyday life can be. I wouldn't want anything but separation of church and state. And it upsets me here when legislators think they can foist their religious beliefs on everyone else.


Many many Israelis think just like you. It would be great if PP would jump in as she knows more than I do.

I can recommend a great book on Judaism - The History of the Jewish People by P. Johnson - who is obviously not Jewish.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> Many many Israelis think just like you. It would be great if PP would jump in as she knows more than I do.
> 
> I can recommend a great book on Judaism - The History of the Jewish People by P. Johnson - who is obviously not Jewish.


I know of that book, haven't read it, but I remember hearing about another similarly-titled book by a woman whose name I can't remember. I heard her on NPR, so I'll look on their website.
I'm sure I'll be speaking Hebrew fluently soon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Israel is mostly right-winged and Netanyahu is able to build a stronger coalition with the ultra religious right and the conservative right than any of his opponents. His biggest challenge comes from Labour but they don't seem to get a coalition together to beat the Right. Netanyahu has always gotten on my nerves and I am mostly a fan of Tsipi Livni but I was told from my friends in from Israel that she and Chalon are not able to get a strong enough coalition together to fight Netanyahu's. My friends cannot stand Netanyahu and along with me wish some new blood will emerge that can be more helpful.
> 
> Do not mix up my support of Israel, my disdain for what is happening in Europe with support of Netanyahu. However, my Modern Orthodox friends in NY are more right-winged and do support him. They may be the biggest American investors in Israel and will help to keep him in office. Not me.


SQM
glad your friends feel the same about Netanyahu as I do. He is a Charlatan. Actually worse than that. It is the Orthodox in my area who support him as well. What is so sad is that all Jews are being judged by the behavior of the Orthodox it seems and that is totally unfair.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Sloth is no expert but here are some answers:
> 
> 1. israel is a secular country but the religious right controls some aspects of life. This is the big fight within Israel. You cannot marry unless it is done in an orthodox way. So that excludes marrying a gentile. People go to Cyprus to avoid that.
> 
> ...


SQM
I am not a religion practicing individual either. I find all Religions Peace disturbers and I love Peace above all.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> I know of that book, haven't read it, but I remember hearing about another similarly-titled book by a woman whose name I can't remember. I heard her on NPR, so I'll look on their website.
> I'm sure I'll be speaking Hebrew fluently soon.


Amazon has copies available for sale, some very cheap. These cheaper copies are available from sellers who only ship to the USA. There is also a Kindle version available.

My son borrowed my copy from my library about five years ago but unfortunately someone half inched it from his study. I have a very strong idea who half inched it and it is the same person who half inched my copy of The Protocols of the Elders of Zion. Unfortunately, this person is a family member, although I do not admit to the family connection because his wife is a very one eyed Catholic woman. I asked him to return my book and he told me he had destroyed it. He did the same thing with my copy of The Seven Daughters of Eve and Microbes from Outer Space as he did not agree with the views expressed in the books.

Another book of interest is _The secret war against the Jews_ by John Loftus and Mark Aarons. I do not know if other KPers know of this book.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Amazon has copies available for sale, some very cheap. These cheaper copies are available from sellers who only ship to the USA. There is also a Kindle version available.
> 
> My son borrowed my copy from my library about five years ago but unfortunately someone half inched it from his study. I have a very strong idea who half inched it and it is the same person who half inched my copy of The Protocols of the Elders of Zion. Unfortunately, this person is a family member, although I do not admit to the family connection because his wife is a very one eyed Catholic woman. I asked him to return my book and he told me he had destroyed it. He did the same thing with my copy of The Seven Daughters of Eve and Microbes from Outer Space as he did not agree with the views expressed in the books.
> 
> Another book of interest is _The secret war against the Jews_ by John Loftus and Mark Aarons. I do not know if other KPers know of this book.


EveMCooke
A friend has my copy and I have not read it. Currently I am deep into catholic literature. Someone is trying to convert me and I am educating myself to increase my arsenal of good reasons to never go that route. Religious zealots are like used Car Sales People, they never let up. They peddle their faulty wares till doomsday. My opinion and not to offend anyone who has a good Heart and is a Believer. I feel fortunate to know many of those.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> EveMCooke
> A friend has my copy and I have not read it. Currently I am deep into catholic literature. Someone is trying to convert me and I am educating myself to increase my arsenal of good reasons to never go that route. Religious zealots are like used Car Sales People, they never let up. They peddle their faulty wares till doomsday. My opinion and not to offend anyone who has a good Heart and is a Believer. I feel fortunate to know many of those.


Don't you hate that? It reminds me of the Jehovah's Witnesses. If you don't have a lockable wire door installed, they literally put their foot between the door and door frame in an attempt to keep you in their clutches! I tell them that I am a religious bankrupt and they don't know what to say or do. Quite amusing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Don't you hate that? It reminds me of the Jehovah's Witnesses. If you don't have a lockable wire door installed, they literally put their foot between the door and door frame in an attempt to keep you in their clutches! I tell them that I am a religious bankrupt and they don't know what to say or do. Quite amusing.


Wombatnomore
yes, I do hate that with a passion. Jehovah's Witnesses I have not been bothered with in a while. Last time they appeared I "invited" them to come back when they can proof to me that their "work" has contributed to World Peace. Guess when they will be showing up again - when there is a cold day in Hell. In the meantime I am getting constant packages with religious literature. Someone is "hell-bend" on converting me. That will never happen. I am considered a fallen Angel I guess and they want to lift me up. I prefer the lower terrain.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Amazon has copies available for sale, some very cheap. These cheaper copies are available from sellers who only ship to the USA. There is also a Kindle version available.
> 
> My son borrowed my copy from my library about five years ago but unfortunately someone half inched it from his study. I have a very strong idea who half inched it and it is the same person who half inched my copy of The Protocols of the Elders of Zion. Unfortunately, this person is a family member, although I do not admit to the family connection because his wife is a very one eyed Catholic woman. I asked him to return my book and he told me he had destroyed it. He did the same thing with my copy of The Seven Daughters of Eve and Microbes from Outer Space as he did not agree with the views expressed in the books.
> 
> Another book of interest is _The secret war against the Jews_ by John Loftus and Mark Aarons. I do not know if other KPers know of this book.


Thank you, Eve. I'll look around.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> yes, I do hate that with a passion. Jehovah's Witnesses I have not been bothered with in a while. Last time they appeared I "invited" them to come back when they can proof to me that their "work" has contributed to World Peace. Guess when they will be showing up again - when there is a cold day in Hell. In the meantime I am getting constant packages with religious literature. Someone is "hell-bend" on converting me. That will never happen. I am considered a fallen Angel I guess and they want to lift me up. I prefer the lower terrain.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Well done with the JW's Huckleberry!

I'm with you. If worship remained a private pursuit by those who believe in G-d and they used their goodwill to serve the community in which they live without attempting to recruit, I'd have no problem joining a church group to volunteer my help with their charitable deeds and such but I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Don't you hate that? It reminds me of the Jehovah's Witnesses. If you don't have a lockable wire door installed, they literally put their foot between the door and door frame in an attempt to keep you in their clutches! I tell them that I am a religious bankrupt and they don't know what to say or do. Quite amusing.


When we lived in Albany I had some very good and close friends who were JWs and we had many, many shared meals and discussions, not all religious. When they knew we were moving up the line 50km to Mt Barker they gave us the names and addresses of JWs in Mt Barker. Once again I found some very warm and welcoming friends. My ex did not get on with them as he was in his Humanist phase at the time. This was just before he caught religion and became a 'born again Buddhist', far worse than any JW, believe me. I have two ladies, JWs who call in every time they are doing the 'knock knock' in my area. We sit on the front verandah and enjoy a cuppa, which sometimes includes a bikkie if I have been shopping. We natter for an hour or more and they enjoy the break. They say that they will just tell their 'minder' that they have been calling on other houses in the area and he will never know the difference. Sometimes we discuss religion other times we discuss politics other times we just discuss anything. But it is always an enjoyable morning. Not all JWs are foot in the door, bible thumpers. I worked with two devout JWs who of course did not believe in Christmas cards or birthday cards and cards were a big part of the library culture. I always gave them cards at Christmas and on their birthdays, only I went to great lengths to get 'Thank you for being my friend' card - no mention of Christmas or birthday, and I also included a small home made treat. They loved the cards and they were acceptable to them as JWs and it made them feel part of the team, someone remembered their differences. Both ladies were wonderful workmates and generous too. One made homemade jewellery and the other homemade cards and I have some of their handiwork, received as a 'thank you for being my friend' gift.

Not defending JWs and their knock knock calls but just saying not all are foot in the door type. Some can become good friends.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We went on a four hour train trip in Arizona. That was enough for me. I much prefer riding in a car, where I can stop whenever I wish.


I can understand that, but I don't drive. Believe me, the world is a better place without me driving. I like trains, too. I feel very pampered on a train trip with sleeping accommodations.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> When we lived in Albany I had some very good and close friends who were JWs and we had many, many shared meals and discussions, not all religious. When they knew we were moving up the line 50km to Mt Barker they gave us the names and addresses of JWs in Mt Barker. Once again I found some very warm and welcoming friends. My ex did not get on with them as he was in his Humanist phase at the time. This was just before he caught religion and became a 'born again Buddhist', far worse than any JW, believe me. I have two ladies, JWs who call in every time they are doing the 'knock knock' in my area. We sit on the front verandah and enjoy a cuppa, which sometimes includes a bikkie if I have been shopping. We natter for an hour or more and they enjoy the break. They say that they will just tell their 'minder' that they have been calling on other houses in the area and he will never know the difference. Sometimes we discuss religion other times we discuss politics other times we just discuss anything. But it is always an enjoyable morning. Not all JWs are foot in the door, bible thumpers. I worked with two devout JWs who of course did not believe in Christmas cards or birthday cards and cards were a big part of the library culture. I always gave them cards at Christmas and on their birthdays, only I went to great lengths to get 'Thank you for being my friend' card - no mention of Christmas or birthday, and I also included a small home made treat. They loved the cards and they were acceptable to them as JWs and it made them feel part of the team, someone remembered their differences. Both ladies were wonderful workmates and generous too. One made homemade jewellery and the other homemade cards and I have some of their handiwork, received as a 'thank you for being my friend' gift.
> 
> Not defending JWs and their knock knock calls but just saying not all are foot in the door type. Some can become good friends.


----------------------
Once again my mantra -you can't put everyone in one box. People are individuals now matter what religion, age, race,
interests. Look at the people here on this thread as an example. We are all different but yet have the same basic feelings about things. Still we don't all agree.

We can learn from each other if we have open minds.

It is when our minds are closed that nothing new is accomplished.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> When we lived in Albany I had some very good and close friends who were JWs and we had many, many shared meals and discussions, not all religious. When they knew we were moving up the line 50km to Mt Barker they gave us the names and addresses of JWs in Mt Barker. Once again I found some very warm and welcoming friends. My ex did not get on with them as he was in his Humanist phase at the time. This was just before he caught religion and became a 'born again Buddhist', far worse than any JW, believe me. I have two ladies, JWs who call in every time they are doing the 'knock knock' in my area. We sit on the front verandah and enjoy a cuppa, which sometimes includes a bikkie if I have been shopping. We natter for an hour or more and they enjoy the break. They say that they will just tell their 'minder' that they have been calling on other houses in the area and he will never know the difference. Sometimes we discuss religion other times we discuss politics other times we just discuss anything. But it is always an enjoyable morning. Not all JWs are foot in the door, bible thumpers. I worked with two devout JWs who of course did not believe in Christmas cards or birthday cards and cards were a big part of the library culture. I always gave them cards at Christmas and on their birthdays, only I went to great lengths to get 'Thank you for being my friend' card - no mention of Christmas or birthday, and I also included a small home made treat. They loved the cards and they were acceptable to them as JWs and it made them feel part of the team, someone remembered their differences. Both ladies were wonderful workmates and generous too. One made homemade jewellery and the other homemade cards and I have some of their handiwork, received as a 'thank you for being my friend' gift.
> 
> Not defending JWs and their knock knock calls but just saying not all are foot in the door type. Some can become good friends.


EveMCooke
I too worked with a JW. She is a wonderful individual and never went into recruit mode. It is those who are pushed to push who are most annoying. Religion should be a VERY personal issue and not something to be flaunted.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ----------------------
> Once again my mantra -you can't put everyone in one box. People are individuals now matter what religion, age, race,
> interests. Look at the people here on this thread as an example. We are all different but yet have the same basic feelings about things. Still we don't all agree.
> 
> ...


Designer1234
I totally agree with you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> I totally agree with you.


Thanks Huck. You never see a discussion about any differences on the other thread. They all march to exactly the same tune.

My 'tune' has developed over 80+ years and has been learned the hard way in some cases, and through my feelings and attitude in other ways. At least we try to think here and we do have some great conversations and we have all learned from each other. I have learned from each and every one of you, and am better for it. I have learned about your country in a way I never would have if I hadn't stayed with these threads.

You have all listened to Eve, Wombat and I and have been very gracious about reading what we have to say. We don't have to agree about things to learn that each of us has a *mind* and have thought about where we are and what we think, and what we want changed. I look forward to Eve and Wombat's opinions and knowledge and I have learned a lot about Beautiful Australia. Both are sharp, knowlegeable and interesting . Everyone on this thread is the same. . So none of us can lose here, as we read, and follow and then make our own decisions as to whether we accept something different. I know I have changed my opinion about some things, at least realizing that 
another opinion might make just as much sense as my opinion.

I include KFN as well as she looks at things differently than I do and I respect that she had done a lot of studying and is honestly is convinced she is right. She puts her money where her mouth is as my Dad used to say. She defends her opinion even knowing that 99% of us don't agree and likely wont agree. She wants discussion and this thread is the right place for it.

Good for us.!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Huck. You never see a discussion about any differences on the other thread. They all march to exactly the same tune.
> 
> My 'tune' has developed over 80+ years and has been learned the hard way in some cases, and through my feelings and attitude in other ways. At least we try to think here and we do have some great conversations and we have all learned from each other. I have learned from each and every one of you, and am better for it. I have learned about your country in a way I never would have if I hadn't stayed with these threads.
> 
> ...


Designer1234
Everyone of us here deserves applause. We speak our mind even though we know it may not now or ever be what others want to hear. Diversity is the spice of life. I certainly did not get to where I am all by myself. Everything I know I learned at least the basics from someone and sometimes expanded on it. I love that we have writers from different parts of the world chiming in. It widens our horizon. After children have mastered the 3 Rs, we should not send them off to some University, we should have them travel to different parts of the World and see what real life is all about and get a different perspective on things. That would make for a well-rounded education. Get first hand experiences rather than someone's interpretation.
Of course I want them to return to learn to fix my appliances etc.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> When we lived in Albany I had some very good and close friends who were JWs and we had many, many shared meals and discussions, not all religious. When they knew we were moving up the line 50km to Mt Barker they gave us the names and addresses of JWs in Mt Barker. Once again I found some very warm and welcoming friends. My ex did not get on with them as he was in his Humanist phase at the time. This was just before he caught religion and became a 'born again Buddhist', far worse than any JW, believe me. I have two ladies, JWs who call in every time they are doing the 'knock knock' in my area. We sit on the front verandah and enjoy a cuppa, which sometimes includes a bikkie if I have been shopping. We natter for an hour or more and they enjoy the break. They say that they will just tell their 'minder' that they have been calling on other houses in the area and he will never know the difference. Sometimes we discuss religion other times we discuss politics other times we just discuss anything. But it is always an enjoyable morning. Not all JWs are foot in the door, bible thumpers. I worked with two devout JWs who of course did not believe in Christmas cards or birthday cards and cards were a big part of the library culture. I always gave them cards at Christmas and on their birthdays, only I went to great lengths to get 'Thank you for being my friend' card - no mention of Christmas or birthday, and I also included a small home made treat. They loved the cards and they were acceptable to them as JWs and it made them feel part of the team, someone remembered their differences. Both ladies were wonderful workmates and generous too. One made homemade jewellery and the other homemade cards and I have some of their handiwork, received as a 'thank you for being my friend' gift.
> 
> Not defending JWs and their knock knock calls but just saying not all are foot in the door type. Some can become good friends.


No doubt there are JW's who are warm and fuzzy and wonderful people out there. Just not the one's I've experienced in my area. I can only go by what I've experienced and quite frankly, I thought you would have considered my intellect to be at a level to appreciate that they're probably not all the same! Just saying.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Huck. You never see a discussion about any differences on the other thread. They all march to exactly the same tune.
> 
> My 'tune' has developed over 80+ years and has been learned the hard way in some cases, and through my feelings and attitude in other ways. At least we try to think here and we do have some great conversations and we have all learned from each other. I have learned from each and every one of you, and am better for it. I have learned about your country in a way I never would have if I hadn't stayed with these threads.
> 
> ...


That was a lovely thing to say Designer. Thank you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> That was a lovely thing to say Designer. Thank you!


you are welcome. I can't seem to leave as I keep running into conversations I have feelings about so I post away, as we all do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer123
> 
> On the lighter side, I see that Fox is closing shop in Canada since they could only get 8,000 dummies to tune in to them. That speaks well of Canadians. I am not sure if that is all over Canada or just in certain areas. Will check that out.


I wondered why suddenly fox was not on our tv any more I used to watch it once in awhile until I felt sick to my stomach. So I am proud that we didn't want that crap up here!! YEAH!

I will have to watch the Canadian Broadcasting Corp. news tonight.

You all are teaching me a lot about my own country and your knowledge makes me feel good as I think you know where I am coming from. I am a proud Canadian but that doesn't mean we don't have our problems up here too. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/robert-f-kennedy-jr/fox-news-will-not-be-moving-into-canada-after-all_b_829473.html*

If you are interested in the fox news story up here. the above is one of the stories by Huffington post -- and if you google,

Canadian Broadcasting Corporation - what is happening with Fox News coming to Canada.

I have only been able to watch fox US news and for some reason it is not shown here now although I think it was when we first arrived.

It looks like our regulators don't think they are honest (I guess they have checked out Fox. yeay!! I am not sure whether it has actually passed as company just arrived and I haven't been able to read all the articles. I will check them out when our company leaves. but the link is above - for more info google the above.

Here is another from Snopes which says it isn't true so we will have to see.

*http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/foxcanada.asp*
Our Prime Minister is a Conservative and not too popular with the Left, but is not as rigid and narrow as the Repubs in the states (my opinion). I have voted Conservative in the past because I have had no use for those running the liberal party and the New Democratic party is third. I think this time I will vote liberal although the conservatives out west are very strong. I haven't seen the division cause that much problems though.

New measles in Toronto large numbers of children are thought to be threatened with the measles. They are quite concerned about a party in Ontario. 1300 people attended a get together and they fear that it will cause a huge number of measles. so worrisome. We have our nay sayers up here too. It makes me so angry that young people are put at risk.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
There are a couple other countries considering giving Fox the boot. I would be happy to lend them mine - good size they are. 
We can thank those who diligently follow Fox and reveal their constant twists and turns distorting the truth. My guess is that Fox looked for a niche to occupy and since all broadcasting corporations are trying to be on the up and up, they felt to go the other direction just to be different. Different they are for sure and since most people do not believe that someone would be lying constantly, they attracted some "undernourished" folks. Wish we could say farewell to every Fox Station. They have been poisoning the air.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Yesterday on the news I heard it said that leaders of nations in the Middle East are saying that the West has not done enough in dealing with ISIS and that they are going to do so from now on. That made me furious. Little to nothing was heard from these nations up until the Jordanian pilot and the 21 Coptic Christians from Egypt were murdered by IS. Egypt has since swiftly retaliated with air strikes on IS targets.

My initial response was thinking that they should have been 'dealing' with IS from the get go and how could they say that the West hasn't done enough? It isn't the West's region and there has been such hatred towards the West by Arab nations since their involvement in the Iraqi and Afghanistan wars. Not only that, the West is actively training their soldiers in order to take on IS as I write.

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/02/17/05/16/egypt-strikes-libya-jihadists-after-video


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yesterday on the news I heard it said that leaders of nations in the Middle East are saying that the West has not done enough in dealing with ISIS and that they are going to do so from now on. That made me furious. Little to nothing was heard from these nations up until the Jordanian pilot and the 21 Coptic Christians from Egypt were murdered by IS. Egypt has since swiftly retaliated with air strikes on IS targets.
> 
> My initial response was thinking that they should have been 'dealing' with IS from the get go and how could they say that the West hasn't done enough? It isn't the West's region and there has been such hatred towards the West by Arab nations since their involvement in the Iraqi and Afghanistan wars. Not only that, the West is actively training their soldiers in order to take on IS as I write.
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/02/17/05/16/egypt-strikes-libya-jihadists-after-video


Wombatnomore
the problem is that Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld went into Iraq without any kind of planning. They thought to storm into Iraq, take care of Hussein, take the Oil Fields and live happily ever after. No thought was given as to what could happen if a Dictator is eliminated. There are thousands of years of good reasons for some Countries never to turn to democracy. Too much turmoil within these Nations and that most likely will never change. Surely the surrounding countries have always been well aware of this and now put the task of going after the Terrorists on the shoulder of the West, the USA primarily. We have always known whom we are dealing with in that part of the World, who comes after the current Leaders, is always totally unclear and actually rather scary as we are learning the hard way. 
Am I angry that we are being called on to clean up the mess? Of course, but I also understand how others want us to take the lead to destroy those who are trying to destroy everyone-else. 
Let us hope that President Obama will have success with Iran diplomatically. If that fails, that could spell disaster.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> the problem is that Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld went into Iraq without any kind of planning. They thought to storm into Iraq, take care of Hussein, take the Oil Fields and live happily ever after. No thought was given as to what could happen if a Dictator is eliminated. There are thousands of years of good reasons for some Countries never to turn to democracy. Too much turmoil within these Nations and that most likely will never change. Surely the surrounding countries have always been well aware of this and now put the task of going after the Terrorists on the shoulder of the West, the USA primarily. We have always known whom we are dealing with in that part of the World, who comes after the current Leaders, is always totally unclear and actually rather scary as we are learning the hard way.
> Am I angry that we are being called on to clean up the mess? Of course, but I also understand how others want us to take the lead to destroy those who are trying to destroy everyone-else.
> Let us hope that President Obama will have success with Iran diplomatically. If that fails, that could spell disaster.


Apparently President Obama is seeking the Congress's permission to send in ground troops to tackle IS? I'll try and find some evidence of this.

I guess one has to view the Middle Eastern nations/people for what they really are. Culturally they are tribal people and democratic organisation does not fit. Historically their acts of aggression towards each other have been religiously motivated which, in the scheme of things, demonstrates little value of their own people's diversity and therefore little value of human life. And that being said, there will be no gain by thrusting western values upon them because ultimately, the tribes will decide. Rightly or wrongly, I view this as an entrenched paradigm which will take thousands of years, if not millions to change. In my view, a time warp.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Apparently President Obama is seeking the Congress's permission to send in ground troops to tackle IS? I'll try and find some evidence of this.
> 
> I guess one has to view the Middle Eastern nations/people for what they really are. Culturally they are tribal people and democratic organisation does not fit. Historically their acts of aggression towards each other have been religiously motivated which, in the scheme of things, demonstrates little value of their own people's diversity and therefore little value of human life. And that being said, there will be no gain by thrusting western values upon them because ultimately, the tribes will decide. Rightly or wrongly, I view this as an entrenched paradigm which will take thousands of years, if not millions to change. In my view, a time warp.


Wombatnomore
exactly how I see it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> exactly how I see it.


Wombatala - exactly how I see it and that is why it is so important that Israel stays strong.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> No doubt there are JW's who are warm and fuzzy and wonderful people out there. Just not the one's I've experienced in my area. I can only go by what I've experienced and quite frankly, I thought you would have considered my intellect to be at a level to appreciate that they're probably not all the same! Just saying.


I am sorry but I am totally incapable of considering your intellect, and to prove my point I will post a few remarks another poster made about me. After all I am only "uneducated, white trash bogan" and I do have my reputation to uphold. They are the other poster's words, not mine. Now if I could just remember who said that about me?????



> Happily, not all Australians are the uneducated, white trash bogan that you appear to be.
> 
> But then again, a simpleton such as yourself wouldn't see how their particular brand of rhetoric is not only an embarrassment to another Australian, it makes the whole country look like it's populated by DOLTS!
> 
> ...


So this Bogan is retreating to her caravan to drink beer and pass out. If I could just remember who posted those comments about me.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have always found EveMCooke to be a clever, informative friend. I just wanted to add my honest opinion. I am thoroughly appalled to see the arrogant name-calling by the UN-rememberable person mentioned.



EveMCooke said:


> So this Bogan is retreating to her caravan to drink beer and pass out. If I could just remember who posted those comments about me.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> So this Bogan is retreating to her caravan to drink beer and pass out. If I could just remember who posted those comments about me.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I was irritated by your response to my post about Jehovah's Witness's because I felt you were stating the obvious and it felt like I was being lectured. It was just my honest opinion.

I'm surprised to see you resort to re hashing posts from so long ago. You've obviously taken overt offense and that's a shame.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have always found EveMCooke to be a clever, informative friend. I just wanted to add my honest opinion. I am thoroughly appalled to see the arrogant name-calling by the UN-rememberable person mentioned.


I also enjoy Eve, damemary but let's be honest here, we each have a history with one another and we each have behaved as UN-rememberable persons.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Wombatala - exactly how I see it and that is why it is so important that Israel stays strong.


I agree about Israel SQM. Seems to me that Israel is a kind of jewel in the crown in that part of the world and it's because it's a parliamentary democracy. Israel has organisation and democratic leadership at least. Found the following article while doing some reading today:

http://www.jpost.com/Opinion/Op-Ed-Contributors/Is-Israel-a-true-democracy-352445


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am sorry but I am totally incapable of considering your intellect, and to prove my point I will post a few remarks another poster made about me. After all I am only "uneducated, white trash bogan" and I do have my reputation to uphold. They are the other poster's words, not mine. Now if I could just remember who said that about me?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, I remember those well.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: indeed!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Ah, yes, I remember those well.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: indeed!


Would I be correct in thinking that you're fixing for a confrontation?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

changed my mind


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Wombatala - exactly how I see it and that is why it is so important that Israel stays strong.


SQM
we all know the importance of Israel's strength and to stay strong it needs us desperately, so why is Netanyahu treating our President like an Enemy and with that gesture painting us as such since it is our money Israel receives in big bundles? A majority of us elected President Obama twice, that should be important to Netanyahu. Is he that stupid not to recognize that? Oh well, when it comes to retaining personal power, all ethics and morals go out the window. Netanyahu is doing Israel no favors.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Would I be correct in thinking that you're fixing for a confrontation?


Not at all. The way I'm feeling these days, I can't even confront my <5-pound cat.

I was simply reminded of how vicious that poster was to Eve in particular, for no good reason.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------------------
> Once something is said - it can't be unsaid. Especially hurtful things never leave our memory. Ask me how I know.
> 
> It is especially hard to forget insults from our friends.
> ...


Designer1234
sometimes we post while "in heat" and choose language that would better be left in mothballs. However, there is nothing wrong in saying exactly how we feel because any responses to it give us food for thought and perhaps bend us to an apology.
Have a pleasant day everyone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> sometimes we post while "in heat" and choose language that would better be left in mothballs. However, there is nothing wrong in saying exactly how we feel because any responses to it give us food for thought and perhaps bend us to an apology.
> Have a pleasant day everyone.


Huck - It depends how we express what we feel. I had canceled my post, but it still expresses my feelings. The post was extremely hurtful. I don't agree with you at all. That sounds like something our 'friends ' used to post when they came here to insult. I think we are above that.

Apologies don't mean much when it is personally offensive - especially among friends.

Both are my friends and I hope it can be laid to rest.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> we all know the importance of Israel's strength and to stay strong it needs us desperately, so why is Netanyahu treating our President like an Enemy and with that gesture painting us as such since it is our money Israel receives in big bundles? A majority of us elected President Obama twice, that should be important to Netanyahu. Is he that stupid not to recognize that? Oh well, when it comes to retaining personal power, all ethics and morals go out the window. Netanyahu is doing Israel no favors.


I wouldn't be so quick to put this on Netanyahu, though I think he's a big part of the problem.

For weeks I've been wondering why President Obama didn't send anyone significant to Paris after the Charlie Hebdo/kosher supermarket massacres. It was a strong message, but it doesn't seem to be one I'd agree with. It seemed to be a message to Iran and/or Saudi Arabia, etc., that we're with them, and therefore NOT with Israel.

At least Netanyahu had the courage to join the other heads of state. That omission on our President's part was more important than it seemed at the time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck - It depends how we express what we feel. I had canceled my post, but it still expresses my feelings. The post was extremely hurtful. I don't agree with you at all. That sounds like something our 'friends ' used to post when they came here to insult. I think we are above that.
> 
> Apologies don't mean much when it is personally offensive - especially among friends.
> 
> Both are my friends and I hope it can be laid to rest.


I agree with you, Designer. Some things are hard to forget, no matter how much we'd like to.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to put this on Netanyahu, though I think he's a big part of the problem.
> 
> For weeks I've been wondering why President Obama didn't send anyone significant to Paris after the Charlie Hebdo/kosher supermarket massacres. It was a strong message, but it doesn't seem to be one I'd agree with. It seemed to be a message to Iran and/or Saudi Arabia, etc., that we're with them, and therefore NOT with Israel.
> 
> At least Netanyahu had the courage to join the other heads of state. That omission on our President's part was more important than it seemed at the time.


Welcome back, Ol' Bean. My Huckle is challenging me beyond my knowledge base.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Welcome back, Ol' Bean. My Huckle is challenging me beyond my knowledge base.


I'm married to my knowledge base, so it's always there.

Two articles in yesterday's NYTimes that may be of interest: *Roger Cohen, Islam and the West at War, *

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/17/opinion/roger-cohen-islam-and-the-west-at-war.html?action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&module=RelatedCoverage®ion=Marginalia&pgtype=article

and *Mustafa Akyol, A Letter Concerning Muslim Toleration*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/18/opinion/mustafa-akyol-a-letter-concerning-muslim-toleration.html?rref=opinion&module=Ribbon&version=context®ion=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&pgtype=article .


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm married to my knowledge base, so it's always there.
> 
> Two articles in yesterday's NYTimes that may be of interest: *Roger Cohen, Islam and the West at War, *
> 
> ...


Great to see the Times making some sense again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to put this on Netanyahu, though I think he's a big part of the problem.
> 
> For weeks I've been wondering why President Obama didn't send anyone significant to Paris after the Charlie Hebdo/kosher supermarket massacres. It was a strong message, but it doesn't seem to be one I'd agree with. It seemed to be a message to Iran and/or Saudi Arabia, etc., that we're with them, and therefore NOT with Israel.
> 
> At least Netanyahu had the courage to join the other heads of state. That omission on our President's part was more important than it seemed at the time.


Poor Purl
not being seen in Paris was a mistake. I did not read into it what you do however.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Huck - It depends how we express what we feel. I had canceled my post, but it still expresses my feelings. The post was extremely hurtful. I don't agree with you at all. That sounds like something our 'friends ' used to post when they came here to insult. I think we are above that.
> 
> Apologies don't mean much when it is personally offensive - especially among friends.
> 
> Both are my friends and I hope it can be laid to rest.


designer1234
Now I wonder how what I said is hurtful. I am confused. No matter what, I value your opinions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm married to my knowledge base, so it's always there.
> 
> Two articles in yesterday's NYTimes that may be of interest: *Roger Cohen, Islam and the West at War, *
> 
> ...


Poor Purl
thank you for the articles. Very enlightening. When Man tries to work in the name of God he usually does wrong, very wrong.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> designer1234
> Now I wonder how what I said is hurtful. I am confused. No matter what, I value your opinions.


NO, it was your opinion. Not anything unkind you said. I do agree we should be able to speak freely,

I just think it doesn't hurt to avoid deliberately saying something to our friends on this thread that is really hurtful. and as usual it is just my opinion. I didn't mean to be taking anyone to task. It is just that really hurtful posts are hard to forget and can come to the surface really easily. I find that I have a hard time when it is deliberately nasty aimed at me - even from those who are from the right. Even though I know where it is coming from and should not be surprised.

It is fine to disagree deliberately with political opinions and life opinions, but to me it isn't necessary to deliberately insult and hurt our fellow members of this thread. jmo I know the original post was posted awhile ago, but I also know that if it had been aimed at me it would never be easy to completely let it go. It is hard to forget it -- in some cases it is impossible and in some cases it will always be remembered even if it is forgiven or an apology received.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am terribly upset that Obama wants to take "Islam" out of the current extreme terrorism. While I get it that Muslims are victims also, it is hard for me to think that Islam, even a perverted version, is not the backbone of the terror.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Poor Purl
> not being seen in Paris was a mistake. I did not read into it what you do however.


Heads of state do nothing without a lot of discussion and advice. It would have been clear to anyone that it would be wrong not to send at least the Secy of State. This was a mistake, true, but it was a mistake made on purpose.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am terribly upset that Obama wants to take "Islam" out of the current extreme terrorism. While I get it that Muslims are victims also, it is hard for me to think that Islam, even a perverted version, is not the backbone of the terror.


What Islam looks like in Iraq under ISIS, according to the Guardian: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/17/isis-orders-women-iraq-syria-veils-gloves


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> What Islam looks like in Iraq under ISIS, according to the Guardian: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/feb/17/isis-orders-women-iraq-syria-veils-gloves


Sickening.

Can anyone explain Obama's current response to Islam?

The US has issues but I rather be here than anywhere else.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sickening.
> 
> Can anyone explain Obama's current response to Islam?
> 
> The US has issues but I rather be here than anywhere else.


I hope he explains it himself. The reasons I come up with make me very unhappy.

Maybe save your shekels and buy an apt. in Tel Aviv rather than Chicago. :roll: :roll:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope he explains it himself. The reasons I come up with make me very unhappy.
> 
> Maybe save your shekels and buy an apt. in Tel Aviv rather than Chicago.


You speak directly to my worst fears.

I am sort of pretending things are not happening.

Chicago still feels safer than NYC.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

SQM said:


> You speak directly to my worst fears.
> 
> I am sort of pretending things are not happening.
> 
> Chicago still feels safer than NYC.


Even with Rahm Emanuel dismantling public education and a host of other good things? Of course, he may be out of office by the time you get there.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cookiequeen said:


> Even with Rahm Emanuel dismantling public education and a host of other good things? Of course, he may be out of office by the time you get there.


Public Schools were in shambles in 1970 when I was a substitute. With greater poverty, I cannot even imagine what is going on. I cannot say much about Emanuel because I did not follow his career as a major. I think of him as dancer, advisor and bastard - the Boss from Hell. My historian bro in Chgo says he has a weak coalition with the black community but will make it anyway.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sickening.
> 
> Can anyone explain Obama's current response to Islam?
> 
> The US has issues but I rather be here than anywhere else.


Are you referring to the President's speech today, SQ?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are you referring to the President's speech today, SQ?


Yeah


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yeah


Which part is upsetting you? When I tuned in he was already speaking, so I may have missed a little or a lot.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It looks like Obama is trying to take Islam out of the actions of the Islamic State.  I  think what we name things are significant and I was curious as to what Obama may be thinking.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree with you, Designer. Some things are hard to forget, no matter how much we'd like to.


To me that message to Eve was something that I wouldn't be able to forget. that is why we must treat each other with respect even if we don't always agree. As a result when you feel a negative message again from that person you immediately remember the hurt from the first one and I know it would color how I reacted. Exactly like Eve did.

enough from me. Both Eve and Wombat add a lot to this thread. All of us do. I do think we have to be careful how we react before reacting negatively. I know what huck meant but I still think that the original attack was something that would be hard to let go.

Lets let it go. But lets be as kind as we can. We can disagree with Political beliefs, and other things but when it gets to the point of personal nastiness like the post to Eve it should not be sent. JMO. I am going to go and make dinner.

You are all my friends. I don't mean to lecture but I also understand Eve remembering what was said awhile ago. I would have too and I likely would have reacted exactly the same way as she was attacked personally and it was hurtful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> It looks like Obama is trying to take Islam out of the actions of the Islamic State. I think what we name things are significant and I was curious as to what Obama may be thinking.


I think that his main gist was that they are just a bunch of terrorists hiding under a religious name to give credence to the atrocities that they commit.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think that his main gist was that they are just a bunch of terrorists hiding under a religious name to give credence to the atrocities that they commit.


So am I to think it is just a coincidence that this group of terrorists are Muslim? I don't see the Hindus or Buddhists causing such fear and loathing. This is what confuses me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Honestly, I can see no point in reliving past issues, but I think it would be disingenuous to claim the past is forgotten among the original members. Personally, I have no regrets.



Wombatnomore said:


> I also enjoy Eve, damemary but let's be honest here, we each have a history with one another and we each have behaved as UN-rememberable persons.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wise words, as always, Huck. Thank you.



Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> sometimes we post while "in heat" and choose language that would better be left in mothballs. However, there is nothing wrong in saying exactly how we feel because any responses to it give us food for thought and perhaps bend us to an apology.
> Have a pleasant day everyone.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> So am I to think it is just a coincidence that this group of terrorists are Muslim? I don't see the Hindus or Buddhists causing such fear and loathing. This is what confuses me.


The Ku Klux Clan lynched black men and women on Saturday nights and sat in the front pew at their Christian churches on Sunday. Not all Christians were connected to the murderous KKK or even approved of what they did.
They were just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under white sheets and burning crosses across the south.
ISIL chose their own name. It does not mean that all Muslims approve of it, or that they are connected to them in any way. Once again they are just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under a religious name in black masks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Would I be correct in thinking that you're fixing for a confrontation?


This is all in the past. How about we let Eve and Wombat settle it in PM's.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I also hear the caveat that the war is not on all Muslims, but rather on all terrorists. Comments?



BrattyPatty said:


> I think that his main gist was that they are just a bunch of terrorists hiding under a religious name to give credence to the atrocities that they commit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But not ALL Muslims are the same.



SQM said:


> So am I to think it is just a coincidence that this group of terrorists are Muslim? I don't see the Hindus or Buddhists causing such fear and loathing. This is what confuses me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's how I see it Patty. They use all Muslims as shields to hide behind. I don't want it to work for them.



BrattyPatty said:


> The Ku Klux Clan lynched black men and women on Saturday nights and sat in the front pew at their Christian churches on Sunday. Not all Christians were connected to the murderous KKK or even approved of what they did.
> They were just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under white sheets and burning crosses across the south.
> ISIL chose their own name. It does not mean that all Muslims approve of it, or that they are connected to them in any way. Once again they are just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under a religious name in black masks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> I also hear the caveat that the war is not on all Muslims, but rather on all terrorists. Comments?


That's pretty much what I got out of it Dame. I do agree that is a global responsibility to eradicate them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's pretty much what I got out of it Dame. I do agree that is a global responsibility to eradicate them.


I also agree with the global responsibility to eradicate them. We cannot win alone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am terribly upset that Obama wants to take "Islam" out of the current extreme terrorism. While I get it that Muslims are victims also, it is hard for me to think that Islam, even a perverted version, is not the backbone of the terror.


I only caught the last part of his speech. I was surprised.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> So am I to think it is just a coincidence that this group of terrorists are Muslim? I don't see the Hindus or Buddhists causing such fear and loathing. This is what confuses me.


Be happy about that, SQ. Hindu and Buddhism are very peaceful tenets.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Ku Klux Clan lynched black men and women on Saturday nights and sat in the front pew at their Christian churches on Sunday. Not all Christians were connected to the murderous KKK or even approved of what they did.
> They were just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under white sheets and burning crosses across the south.
> ISIL chose their own name. It does not mean that all Muslims approve of it, or that they are connected to them in any way. Once again they are just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under a religious name in black masks.


Well said Patty, thank you!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Poor Purl, good to see you back, I was worrying about you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is the part of his speech that I found interesting;

"Here in America, Islam has been woven into the fabric of our country since its founding. Generations of Muslim immigrants came here and went to work as farmers and merchants and factory workers, helped to lay railroads and build up America. The first Islamic center in New York City was founded in the 1890s. Americas first mosque -- this was an interesting fact -- was in North Dakota. 

Muslim Americans protect our communities as police officers and firefighters and first responders, and protect our nation by serving in uniform, and in our intelligence communities, and in homeland security. And in cemeteries across our country, including at Arlington, Muslim American heroes rest in peace having given their lives in defense of all of us. 

And of course thats the story extremists and terrorists dont want the world to know -- Muslims succeeding and thriving in America. Because when that truth is known, it exposes their propaganda as the lie that it is. Its also a story that every American must never forget, because it reminds us all that hatred and bigotry and prejudice have no place in our country. Its not just counterproductive; it doesnt just aid terrorists; its wrong. Its contrary to who we are."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Poor Purl, good to see you back, I was worrying about you.


I'll second that!!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's pretty much what I got out of it Dame. I do agree that is a global responsibility to eradicate them.


I agree. It is everyone's responsibility to fight terrorism where ever we find it not just the U.S.'s job. People also need to wake up to the fact that not all 1.6 billion Muslims worldwide are terrorists. That is being ignorant and ill informed to believe that way. All they are doing is hiding behind the religion and twisting it for their own devices. The Christians did the same thing during the Crusades and the times of Inquisitions.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am terribly upset that Obama wants to take "Islam" out of the current extreme terrorism. While I get it that Muslims are victims also, it is hard for me to think that Islam, even a perverted version, is not the backbone of the terror.


Islam of about the 7th century:

"There is a temptation to rehearse this observationthat jihadists are modern secular people, with modern political concerns, wearing medieval religious disguiseand make it fit the Islamic State. In fact, much of what the group does looks nonsensical except in light of a sincere, carefully considered commitment to returning civilization to a seventh-century legal environment, and ultimately to bringing about the apocalypse."

http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2015/02/what-isis-really-wants/384980/


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is the part of his speech that I found interesting;
> 
> "Here in America, Islam has been woven into the fabric of our country since its founding. Generations of Muslim immigrants came here and went to work as farmers and merchants and factory workers, helped to lay railroads and build up America. The first Islamic center in New York City was founded in the 1890s. Americas first mosque -- this was an interesting fact -- was in North Dakota.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello, Cheeky! Good to see you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is the part of his speech that I found interesting;
> 
> "Here in America, Islam has been woven into the fabric of our country since its founding. Generations of Muslim immigrants came here and went to work as farmers and merchants and factory workers, helped to lay railroads and build up America. The first Islamic center in New York City was founded in the 1890s. Americas first mosque -- this was an interesting fact -- was in North Dakota.
> 
> ...












I think what he said is truthful. There are thousands of Muslims living in both our countries, peacefully and causing no problems. Then there are the terrorists.

I can imagine the conversation on the other thread. I don't plan on to reading the remarks. There are terrorists, then there are ordinary people. I agree it is wrong to put people all in the same box. (same old opinion from me).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Take a bow, Mr. President!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Islam of about the 7th century:
> 
> "There is a temptation to rehearse this observationthat jihadists are modern secular people, with modern political concerns, wearing medieval religious disguiseand make it fit the Islamic State. In fact, much of what the group does looks nonsensical except in light of a sincere, carefully considered commitment to returning civilization to a seventh-century legal environment, and ultimately to bringing about the apocalypse."


There are right wing Christians who believe we live in the end times the same as the radical Islamists who want to bring about the apocalypse. I don't want any governments or extreme groups on either side to play into either's fantasies by bringing about any events that would even come close to apocalyptic in nature.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hello, Cheeky! Good to see you!


Good to see all of you too, Patty! :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

oops double post


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Take a bow, Mr. President!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Ku Klux Clan lynched black men and women on Saturday nights and sat in the front pew at their Christian churches on Sunday. Not all Christians were connected to the murderous KKK or even approved of what they did.
> They were just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under white sheets and burning crosses across the south.
> ISIL chose their own name. It does not mean that all Muslims approve of it, or that they are connected to them in any way. Once again they are just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under a religious name in black masks.


I l00% agree with you Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I l00% agree with you Patty.


I use that analogy quite often, but it's the only one I can come up with that has the comparison that I believe fits the bill.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> There are right wing Christians who believe we live in the end times the same as the radical Islamists who want to bring about the apocalypse. I don't want any governments or extreme groups on either side to play into either's fantasies by bringing about any events that would even come close to apocalyptic in nature.


No one does but to me, that's what we are seeing certainly when it comes to ISIS who are playing into their own fantasy and for many people at their hands, they've already experienced the apocalypse.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is all in the past. How about we let Eve and Wombat settle it in PM's.


I guess I have interfered when I shouldn't have.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I guess I have interfered when I shouldn't have.Sorry ladies


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bah! No worries, Shirley! It seems that we are all on edge these days with all that is happening around us. 
You are a very treasured part of this group and your views are just as important as anybody else.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Poor Purl, good to see you back, I was worrying about you.


Thanks, Cindy, but I had nothing to say, so I said it. Um, I guess you know what I mean. Just tired of shooting off my mouth, so I let everyone else talk.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> So am I to think it is just a coincidence that this group of terrorists are Muslim? I don't see the Hindus or Buddhists causing such fear and loathing. This is what confuses me.


The Hindus and Buddhists have no axe to grind purely from a religious point of view. Islam, in the eyes of ISIS at least, has moved far too forward with the times, particularly when considering their hatred of western values. The only way they see it's survival and therefore the survival of the Middle East and then world domination, is to knock it back to seventh century values so the population can be completely controlled and then their quest for domination will be unfettered.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks, Cindy, but I had nothing to say, so I said it. Um, I guess you know what I mean. Just tired of shooting off my mouth, so I let everyone else talk.


....but your mouth shoots out very interesting things!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Thanks, Cindy, but I had nothing to say, so I said it. Um, I guess you know what I mean. Just tired of shooting off my mouth, so I let everyone else talk.


I think I need to do the same thing purl. I have been joining in far too much. Think I should take a break too. We did however, miss you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Good to see all of you too, Patty! :-D


You've noticed how revealing Patty's dress-back is. I didn't want to mention it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You've noticed how revealing Patty's dress-back is. I didn't want to mention it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think I need to do the same thing purl. I have been joining in far too much. Think I should take a break too. We did however, miss you.


Shirley, no breaks aloud!!.....er allowed


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> ....but your mouth shoots out very interesting things!


The mental picture you've just called up - it gives me shivers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The mental picture you've just called up - it gives me shivers.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: >LOL!~


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bah! No worries, Shirley! It seems that we are all on edge these days with all that is happening around us.
> You are a very treasured part of this group and your views are just as important as anybody else.


Thanks Patty -- I should learn to stay out of some things though -- it is hard if I feel strongly. Will take more care where I join in in the future though. The problem is I am rarely sorry for joining in SHEESH!! Maybe I like to see my answers too much. :shock: :wink:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shirley, no breaks aloud!!.....er allowed


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

Putting the brakes on breaks?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shirley, no breaks aloud!!.....er allowed


I like the first way better. No breaks aloud -- hmmmm


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Patty -- I should learn to stay out of some things though -- it is hard if I feel strongly. Will take more care where I join in in the future though. The problem is I am rarely sorry for joining in SHEESH!! Maybe I like to see my answers too much. :shock: :wink:


Not as much as I do!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The Hindus and Buddhists have no axe to grind purely from a religious point of view. Islam, in the eyes of ISIS at least, has moved far too forward with the times, particularly when considering their hatred of western values. The only way they see it's survival and therefore the survival of the Middle East and then world domination, is to knock it back to seventh century values so the population can be completely controlled and then their quest for domination will be unfettered.


Hmmm, this reminds me of a guy with a funky mustache and a bad haircut who thought he could dominate the world. Unfortunately for Hitler, the world had other ideas.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


As the saying goes, "If you've got it flaunt it" Patty.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> As the saying goes, "If you've got it flaunt it" Patty.


Hey, the gang's all here! Well, almost. I'm waiting for our salmon to come out of the oven so we can have dinner . . .or supper if one prefers.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> As the saying goes, "If you've got it flaunt it" Patty.


 :XD: :XD: I have a nice back!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Hey, the gang's all here! Well, almost. I'm waiting for our salmon to come out of the oven so we can have dinner . . .or supper if one prefers.


Hi cookie. It's been a long time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Hey, the gang's all here! Well, almost. I'm waiting for our salmon to come out of the oven so we can have dinner . . .or supper if one prefers.


Hi Cookie! MMM salmon sounds good! I had a PB&J sandwich. Too tired to cook tonight.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Hi Cookie! MMM salmon sounds good! I had a PB&J sandwich. Too tired to cook tonight.


Our power was out for awhile today, so we almost went out for dinner. It came back on in time for me to cook the salmon. It was thawed, so had to be cooked. Where's Dame?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Our power was out for awhile today, so we almost went out for dinner. It came back on in time for me to cook the salmon. It was thawed, so had to be cooked. Where's Dame?


She was here about an hour or so ago. Maybe she is having dinner, too.
I just missed Huck when I signed on.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She was here about an hour or so ago. Maybe she is having dinner, too.
> I just missed Huck when I signed on.


Sorry, ladies, but if we're going to have something besides salmon, I have to get busy. Maybe I'll check back later. Nice to "see" you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Sorry, ladies, but if we're going to have something besides salmon, I have to get busy. Maybe I'll check back later. Nice to "see" you.


Nice to see you too, Cookie.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Sorry, ladies, but if we're going to have something besides salmon, I have to get busy. Maybe I'll check back later. Nice to "see" you.


Bon Apetite!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Nice to see you too, Cookie.


Did you see the piece on MSN where Jeb Bush said he would be his own Foreign Affairs man? Scary, isn't it? If he were to win, back to Iraq we will go!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you see the piece on MSN where Jeb Bush said he would be his own Foreign Affairs man? Scary, isn't it? If he were to win, back to Iraq we will go!


I can't even imagine him as President making any kind of decisions let alone foreign affairs. He isn't qualified and neither are any of the rest of them who are running as Repb. We have so many more heavy weights on the left who have a lot of experience.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you see the piece on MSN where Jeb Bush said he would be his own Foreign Affairs man? Scary, isn't it? If he were to win, back to Iraq we will go!


He threw his brother, the Shrub, under the bus, but dragged him out before the wheels ran over him!!

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/02/18/jeb-bush-mistakes-made-in-iraq-on-his-brothers-watch/21143973/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmain5%7Cdl2%7Csec1_lnk2%26pLid%3D615225


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> He threw his brother, the Shrub, under the bus, but dragged him out before the wheels ran over him!!
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/2015/02/18/jeb-bush-mistakes-made-in-iraq-on-his-brothers-watch/21143973/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmain5%7Cdl2%7Csec1_lnk2%26pLid%3D615225


Thanks for sharing that, Cindy. Pureblood politician.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I can't even imagine him as President making any kind of decisions let alone foreign affairs. He isn't qualified and neither are any of the rest of them who are running as Repb. We have so many more heavy weights on the left who have a lot of experience.


Out of all of them, if he is the best the repubs can come up with, then I feel good about the 2016 elections. You are right. We do have several great candidates. Maybe that is why they asked him to run. There is nothing else there.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thanks for sharing that, Cindy. Pureblood politician.


Yep, defective genes running rampant in the Bush family (except for Barbara)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Yep, defective genes running rampant in the Bush family (except for Barbara)


Didn't she say not too long ago that no more Bush's would run for the White House? Maybe the slate of Repug hopefusl changed her mind! There are some whackos on that slate!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Didn't she say not too long ago that no more Bush's would run for the White House? Maybe she saw the slate of Repugs and changed her mind!


I vaguely remember something like that, maybe she said she hoped no more would run. She does intensely dislike the political arena.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> I vaguely remember something like that, maybe she said she hoped no more would run. She does intensely dislike the political arena.


I admire her. She is a strong woman who doesn't appear like she would take any guff from anyone.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I admire her. She is a strong woman who doesn't appear like she would take any guff from anyone.


She is indeed a lady, I met her years ago when I was working in Houston, extremely pleasant and gracious, even when she noticed my Clinton/Gore button!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> She is indeed a lady, I met her years ago when I was working in Houston, extremely pleasant and gracious, even when she noticed my Clinton/Gore button!!!


Now that is a classy woman!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you see the piece on MSN where Jeb Bush said he would be his own Foreign Affairs man? Scary, isn't it? If he were to win, back to Iraq we will go!


No. It will be marching to Iran. I love the challenge to Bush - how are you different from your dad and bro? He is already lining up the same idiots from both administrations. Bush may try to be a moderate but we know where his heart is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> No. It will be marching to Iran. I love the challenge to Bush - how are you different from your dad and bro? He is already lining up the same idiots from both administrations. Bush may try to be a moderate but we know where his heart is.


Well his daddy and brother are a couple of war hawks. No denying that!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you see the piece on MSN where Jeb Bush said he would be his own Foreign Affairs man? Scary, isn't it? If he were to win, back to Iraq we will go!


Do you all think he will run? and if so who will he run against. I really don't know the contenders that well. time is going by. I HOPE another Bush doesn't win!

Who will run against Hilary if she is going to run?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We just had Roast beef and yorkshire pudding, home made gravy, mashed potatoes with cheddar , really nice carrots and Lemon pie. First time I have cooked a good meal for a long time. We usually eat quite simply. Salmon (eccellent out in this part of the world) shrimp, chicken breasts and my special hamburgers but the yorkshire tonight was really successful. I am always concerned with an oven I don'tknow well.

The tops were crispy, the centers were perfect and I made my mother's gravy receipt. mmmm.

Enough left for hot beef sandwiches (which I like just as well) and popovers (used the yorkshire batter in muffin tins - really really good. Pat went and had a couple with gravy tonight. 

I used to cook a lot of big meals when my boys were young, then we lost Rob and Kelly met gayle, so I don't feed him like I used to. Rob's birthday was Febaruary 20 so I am a bit lonely for my oldest son. We had a very special connection and I never stop missing him. We lost him to esophagael cancer in Dec. 2019. which makes me wonder how Susan is doing -- it is such a hard journey and such a dreadful cancer ( they all are but that one is one of the very worst.) 

Good memories though - my boys were so much fun and then we had a little girl and she is moving into her first home on her own on Rob's birthday. She gets her keys today and I wish I was there. 


Well, it is only 9:14 pm here but I am going to read my book and relax. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Do you all think he will run? and if so who will he run against. I really don't know the contenders that well. time is going by. I HOPE another Bush doesn't win!
> 
> Who will run against Hilary if she is going to run?


I think in the Republican primaries it will be between Bush, Chris Christie and Ted Cruz.

Not sure about the Democratic primaries, but in the election Chris Christie would be Hilary's strongest opponent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think that his main gist was that they are just a bunch of terrorists hiding under a religious name to give credence to the atrocities that they commit.


BrattyPatty
exactly what he said and he is soooooooo correct in stating so. 
Does one bad family member make for a rotten family? I think not. Do these Terrorists represent all of Islam? Absolutely not. Unfortunately in the name of Religion (many Religions that is) many atrocities have taken place but that does not make everyone belonging to any Religion
responsible for a few bastards. Religion all too frequently is being used to cover up terrible deeds and the reason for that is that most people do not have the guts to address them for fear to offend any Believer. Time to weed out those who use Religion as an Umbrella with Angel Wings to cover up misdeeds. I am glad that President Obama is making that rather clear. Anything wrong with that?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The Ku Klux Clan lynched black men and women on Saturday nights and sat in the front pew at their Christian churches on Sunday. Not all Christians were connected to the murderous KKK or even approved of what they did.
> They were just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under white sheets and burning crosses across the south.
> ISIL chose their own name. It does not mean that all Muslims approve of it, or that they are connected to them in any way. Once again they are just a bunch of radical terrorists hiding under a religious name in black masks.


BrattyPatty
such an excellent comparison. Thank you.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

of course not all muslims are terrorists. But today's terrorists are muslims. Wombat posted a great altho lengthy article about the religious motivators for the terrorists from The Atlantic Magazine. It explained a lot. 

I cannot think of many foreign wars that did not have a religious tinge to them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I also agree with the global responsibility to eradicate them. We cannot win alone.


damemary
you are so right, it takes many Nations to eliminate these Monsters. We SHOULD NEVER go it alone.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> This is the part of his speech that I found interesting;
> 
> "Here in America, Islam has been woven into the fabric of our country since its founding. Generations of Muslim immigrants came here and went to work as farmers and merchants and factory workers, helped to lay railroads and build up America. The first Islamic center in New York City was founded in the 1890s. Americas first mosque -- this was an interesting fact -- was in North Dakota.
> 
> ...


BrattyPatty
the very fact that so many Muslims live a good Life in this country with Freedoms the Terrorist hate, that makes them so angry. They see their ways losing ground and they are making desperate attempts to reverse that trend.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree. It is everyone's responsibility to fight terrorism where ever we find it not just the U.S.'s job. People also need to wake up to the fact that not all 1.6 billion Muslims worldwide are terrorists. That is being ignorant and ill informed to believe that way. All they are doing is hiding behind the religion and twisting it for their own devices. The Christians did the same thing during the Crusades and the times of Inquisitions.


Cheeky Blighter
I agree with you 100%. Good to see you. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bah! No worries, Shirley! It seems that we are all on edge these days with all that is happening around us.
> You are a very treasured part of this group and your views are just as important as anybody else.


BrattyPatty
Thank you for saying that, I 2nd it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Where is our Bright Green to talk about the inherent flaws of all religions?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She was here about an hour or so ago. Maybe she is having dinner, too.
> I just missed Huck when I signed on.


BrattyPatty
Hello Patty, had a full day and should have hit the hay a while ago but was rather wound up and here I am with the Spring getting even tighter. I am glad that President Obama made it very clear that it is totally unfair to paint all Muslims with one brush stroke. I have met MANY Muslims and have yet to meet one of questionable character.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> He threw his brother, the Shrub, under the bus, but dragged him out before the wheels ran over him!!
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/2015/02/18/jeb-bush-mistakes-made-in-iraq-on-his-brothers-watch/21143973/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmain5%7Cdl2%7Csec1_lnk2%26pLid%3D615225


Cindy S
I applaud you. Funny and true.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I vaguely remember something like that, maybe she said she hoped no more would run. She does intensely dislike the political arena.


Cindy S
Barbara Bush, someone I have always liked. Betty Ford was much like her. Another Woman who cared not what others thought about what she said.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Where is our Bright Green to talk about the inherent flaws of all religions?


SQM
I don't think it is the core of most Religions that is flawed, it is some who attach themselves to it to USE IT who poison it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> exactly what he said and he is soooooooo correct in stating so.
> Does one bad family member make for a rotten family? I think not. Do these Terrorists represent all of Islam? Absolutely not. Unfortunately in the name of Religion (many Religions that is) many atrocities have taken place but that does not make everyone belonging to any Religion
> responsible for a few bastards. Religion all too frequently is being used to cover up terrible deeds and the reason for that is that most people do not have the guts to address them for fear to offend any Believer. Time to weed out those who use Religion as an Umbrella with Angel Wings to cover up misdeeds. I am glad that President Obama is making that rather clear. Anything wrong with that?


I so agree.

As President Obama said, 'We are not at war with Islam. We are at war with people who have perverted Islam' and that statement gets right to the root of the issue. In a previous post I said that IS are pursuing a 7th century version of Islam and my view is that it's a strategy/tactic rather than an altruistic or idealistic way to worship/live.

It's about control. They see this 'perverted Islam' as a mechanism to control people thereby paving the way for unfettered access and control of regions they seek. It's very worrying that Libya is now in their grasp. Their latest conquest in that country lies only 300 miles south of Rome, Italy. Granted, Egypt bombed strategic targets of theirs in Libya just days ago, but umpteen targets in Syria and Iraq have also been bombed yet they have been able to continue their quest to create their caliphate.

It annoys me to read in the news lip service being paid to these freaks and yet what action has taken place (i.e., air strikes) has done little to slow their advance. As much as I hate to say it, I think the only answer is for all of the countries of the coalition to deploy ground troops in their hundreds of thousands to completely annihilate this 'death squad' as our PM calls it. With more than 40 countries who have joined the coalition, this should be doable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe that deep down most people want to feel that they have opportunity for their families, that their children will have a better world than they have, and that they will be respected for their contributions.

I think this part of the speech outlines the differences and the progress people have had. I don't understand the hatred this arouses in some people.



BrattyPatty said:


> This is the part of his speech that I found interesting;
> 
> "Here in America, Islam has been woven into the fabric of our country since its founding. Generations of Muslim immigrants came here and went to work as farmers and merchants and factory workers, helped to lay railroads and build up America. The first Islamic center in New York City was founded in the 1890s. Americas first mosque -- this was an interesting fact -- was in North Dakota.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Glad you're back, PP.



BrattyPatty said:


> I'll second that!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I agree. It is everyone's responsibility to fight terrorism where ever we find it not just the U.S.'s job. People also need to wake up to the fact that not all 1.6 billion Muslims worldwide are terrorists. That is being ignorant and ill informed to believe that way. All they are doing is hiding behind the religion and twisting it for their own devices. The Christians did the same thing during the Crusades and the times of Inquisitions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It feels good to realize that the voice of reason can be heard above the fear and hatred. Thank you.



Designer1234 said:


> I think what he said is truthful. There are thousands of Muslims living in both our countries, peacefully and causing no problems. Then there are the terrorists.
> 
> I can imagine the conversation on the other thread. I don't plan on to reading the remarks. There are terrorists, then there are ordinary people. I agree it is wrong to put people all in the same box. (same old opinion from me).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Cheeks.




Cheeky Blighter said:


> There are right wing Christians who believe we live in the end times the same as the radical Islamists who want to bring about the apocalypse. I don't want any governments or extreme groups on either side to play into either's fantasies by bringing about any events that would even come close to apocalyptic in nature.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a good solid example. Keep it coming.



BrattyPatty said:


> I use that analogy quite often, but it's the only one I can come up with that has the comparison that I believe fits the bill.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You seem to be seeing all Muslims as the same. I don't believe that's true. Are all veterans responsible because one kills at home? Of course not.



Wombatnomore said:


> No one does but to me, that's what we are seeing certainly when it comes to ISIS who are playing into their own fantasy and for many people at their hands, they've already experienced the apocalypse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bah! No worries, Shirley! It seems that we are all on edge these days with all that is happening around us.
> You are a very treasured part of this group and your views are just as important as anybody else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I feel it's important that everyone is free to speak their minds. That's part of the beauty of this group. (And we knit well too.)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope you're enjoying forays into the countryside with GD and picnics. Have fun!



Designer1234 said:


> I think I need to do the same thing purl. I have been joining in far too much. Think I should take a break too. We did however, miss you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe we should call Patty Pippa. Great rear view.



Poor Purl said:


> You've noticed how revealing Patty's dress-back is. I didn't want to mention it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shirley, no breaks aloud!!.....er allowed


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Putting the brakes on breaks?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just catching up. It's so nice to see us all together....we still need Huck. She's with us in spirit.



cookiequeen said:


> Our power was out for awhile today, so we almost went out for dinner. It came back on in time for me to cook the salmon. It was thawed, so had to be cooked. Where's Dame?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I may be naive but I don't see a strong candidate on GOP side at all. It's not going to be pretty. DGreen is out the slugging away in the Dem front lines. I give her a lot of credit.



BrattyPatty said:


> Did you see the piece on MSN where Jeb Bush said he would be his own Foreign Affairs man? Scary, isn't it? If he were to win, back to Iraq we will go!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess that's what his handlers tell him he has to do if he wants to continue the Bush dy-nasty. ( Mostly -nasty. )



Cindy S said:


> He threw his brother, the Shrub, under the bus, but dragged him out before the wheels ran over him!!
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/2015/02/18/jeb-bush-mistakes-made-in-iraq-on-his-brothers-watch/21143973/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmain5%7Cdl2%7Csec1_lnk2%26pLid%3D615225


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> Yep, defective genes running rampant in the Bush family (except for Barbara)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now that's the only GOP Bush I can imagine voting for! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> She is indeed a lady, I met her years ago when I was working in Houston, extremely pleasant and gracious, even when she noticed my Clinton/Gore button!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Gotta love it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG is Cheney still breathing?



BrattyPatty said:


> Well his daddy and brother are a couple of war hawks. No denying that!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> You seem to be seeing all Muslims as the same. I don't believe that's true. Are all veterans responsible because one kills at home? Of course not.


I don't understand what you mean. I was writing about ISIS who are the exception to the rule when it comes to Muslims. I definitely do not see all Muslims as being the same and my posts do not reflect that I do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It looks as though Hillary will be nominated if she chooses to run. She is definitely qualified. She also carries some baggage. There has been talk of her meeting with Elizabeth Warren (very interesting liberal firebrand) which would make a ticket to give a lot of OWM grief. Stay tuned.



Designer1234 said:


> Do you all think he will run? and if so who will he run against. I really don't know the contenders that well. time is going by. I HOPE another Bush doesn't win!
> 
> Who will run against Hilary if she is going to run?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> I think in the Republican primaries it will be between Bush, Chris Christie and Ted Cruz.
> 
> Not sure about the Democratic primaries, but in the election Chris Christie would be Hilary's strongest opponent.


What a round that would be! I see a cartoon of chubby CC trying to drag Hillary into the mud, and her KO-ing him with a glance. I think that Mama knows how to play the game.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Huck! Gang's all here.

Such words of wisdom. Diplomacy and reason is not weakness. It's not 'doing nothing.' Far from it.

I think Hillary Clinton's experience as Secretary of State would compliment this direction.



Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> exactly what he said and he is soooooooo correct in stating so.
> Does one bad family member make for a rotten family? I think not. Do these Terrorists represent all of Islam? Absolutely not. Unfortunately in the name of Religion (many Religions that is) many atrocities have taken place but that does not make everyone belonging to any Religion
> responsible for a few bastards. Religion all too frequently is being used to cover up terrible deeds and the reason for that is that most people do not have the guts to address them for fear to offend any Believer. Time to weed out those who use Religion as an Umbrella with Angel Wings to cover up misdeeds. I am glad that President Obama is making that rather clear. Anything wrong with that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think she's been busy with state politics. There's a skater for your roller derby.



SQM said:


> Where is our Bright Green to talk about the inherent flaws of all religions?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification. Sometimes it's hard to follow.



Wombatnomore said:


> I don't understand what you mean. I was writing about ISIS who are the exception to the rule when it comes to Muslims. I definitely do not see all Muslims as being the same and my posts do not reflect that I do.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's my opinion. There is no such thing as "moderate Islam". There are moderates IN Islam, but the religion itself is not moderate in any way. Turkey's PM, Erdogan gave this quote, "The term "moderate Islam" is ugly and offensive-Islam is Islam.". http://www.jihadwatch.org/2007/09/turkeys-pm-erdogan-the-term-moderate-islam-is-ugly-and-offensive-islam-is-islam
Here's another article that explains why Islam cannot be moderate. http://www.jpost.com/Experts/Does-moderate-Islam-exist-375316

I'm not saying that all muslims are bad. Most people born into a religion and they follow it, and do as they're told. Many live their lives having no idea what their religion stands for or the basis for it. I've many catholic friends who are clueless what their church is about, except for the services they attend on Sunday. I was raised a lutheran. Never once did I hear that Martin Luther believed the pope to be the antichrist. Most of us have no idea beyond the weekly service. So, while there may be so-called "moderate muslims", there is no such thing as " moderate Islam". Here in the US, if we find that we don't agree with our religion, we can change it. Not so, for most muslims in the world. If they try to change religions, they're killed. There's nothing moderate about that.

I think that religions are of man, not GOD. Religions are used for men to gain power and control over others. I also believe today, people pick and choose which parts of their religion they follow and believe and which parts they do not, yet still consider themselves part of that religion. There probably aren't any benign religions. Islam is certainly not benign OR moderate.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's my opinion. There is no such thing as "moderate Islam". There are moderates IN Islam, but the religion itself is not moderate in any way. Turkey's PM, Erdogan gave this quote, "The term "moderate Islam" is ugly and offensive-Islam is Islam.". http://www.jihadwatch.org/2007/09/turkeys-pm-erdogan-the-term-moderate-islam-is-ugly-and-offensive-islam-is-islam
> Here's another article that explains why Islam cannot be moderate. http://www.jpost.com/Experts/Does-moderate-Islam-exist-375316


I agree with you, Nebraska. It appears (personal opinion only) that even "modern" Islam keeps its adherents trapped in a Middle Age mentality: everything is black/white, right/wrong--there's one religion and one religion only for every single person in the world and the non-believers had better get with it if they know what's good for them.

It's all pretty repugnent, but then Christianity as practiced in the Middle Age wasn't exactly pretty either--the Inquisition, the Crusades, the Conquistadors etc etc. Somehow though its adherents (for the most part, anyway) were able to take on a gentler, more peaceable mindset--maybe Muslims will do the same some day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> such an excellent comparison. Thank you.


I agree Patty


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's my opinion. There is no such thing as "moderate Islam". There are moderates IN Islam, but the religion itself is not moderate in any way. Turkey's PM, Erdogan gave this quote, "The term "moderate Islam" is ugly and offensive-Islam is Islam.". http://www.jihadwatch.org/2007/09/turkeys-pm-erdogan-the-term-moderate-islam-is-ugly-and-offensive-islam-is-islam
> Here's another article that explains why Islam cannot be moderate. http://www.jpost.com/Experts/Does-moderate-Islam-exist-375316
> 
> I'm not saying that all muslims are bad. Most people born into a religion and they follow it, and do as they're told. Many live their lives having no idea what their religion stands for or the basis for it. I've many catholic friends who are clueless what their church is about, except for the services they attend on Sunday. I was raised a lutheran. Never once did I hear that Martin Luther believed the pope to be the antichrist. Most of us have no idea beyond the weekly service. So, while there may be so-called "moderate muslims", there is no such thing as " moderate Islam". Here in the US, if we find that we don't agree with our religion, we can change it. Not so, for most muslims in the world. If they try to change religions, they're killed. There's nothing moderate about that.
> ...


I think you are right Neb. Also remember that a massive number of those who practice Islam are uneducated and that is not a 'put down' . The majority have had no education and they believe what they are told by those in the mosques because they have nothing else to go by. Those in towns all over the middle east go to their mosques and follow the directions for their lives there. In many cases those who preach at the mosques are average citizens who become powerful. (I am leaving myself open here as I don't know exactly how Islamic leaders are trained, if in fact they are}
.
Therefore they are not really aware of what is going on in the rest of the world. It is such a difficult situation. How do you reach millions of people who have no idea what is really happening. Those who live in small villages in the ME only know their small village and maybe the next village. They are ripe for people like ISIS to draw them into their agenda- They suddenly are important. These are just casual thoughts that I have been pondering. It makes it difficult. Then there is the fact that they believe that Islam is the only answer and anyone who doesn't follow Islam is evil. black and white, no grey. I agree that Isis is hiding under the cloak of Islam and so far it is working for them. There is such a feeling of fear and dislike of all muslims on all the KP threads which is worrisome to me.

I do believe that the President is correct when he tells the peaceful, quiet muslims that it is time to stand up and be counted. I hope they will listen to him. I thought his speech made sense.

Other thoughts please-- do you agree with what the President has said?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> exactly what he said and he is soooooooo correct in stating so.
> Does one bad family member make for a rotten family? I think not. Do these Terrorists represent all of Islam? Absolutely not. Unfortunately in the name of Religion (many Religions that is) many atrocities have taken place but that does not make everyone belonging to any Religion
> responsible for a few bastards. Religion all too frequently is being used to cover up terrible deeds and the reason for that is that most people do not have the guts to address them for fear to offend any Believer. Time to weed out those who use Religion as an Umbrella with Angel Wings to cover up misdeeds. I am glad that President Obama is making that rather clear. Anything wrong with that?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

By the way, is Green okay? I haven't seen a post from her for awhile. I hope she is fine and is just busy.

I miss her opinions and her way of expressing them. actually most of the things she says express my feelings better than I can.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> I don't think it is the core of most Religions that is flawed, it is some who attach themselves to it to USE IT who poison it.


Howdy Huckle,

Religion is another way to create the "other" and being mistrustful of the "other" is built into our genes. More murder has been done in the name of religion than any other social institution that I can think of. But maybe religious people can argue that lives have been "saved" by the great words in the Bible. A religion is people - and it seems historically they have always used it poorly. I view the religions as nations with the same ugly impulses as any govt.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Howdy Huckle,
> 
> Religion is another way to create the "other" and being mistrustful of the "other" is built into our genes. More murder has been done in the name of religion than any other social institution that I can think of. But maybe religious people can argue that lives have been "saved" by the great words in the Bible. A religion is people - and it seems historically they have always used it poorly. I view the religions as nations with the same ugly impulses as any govt.


SQM
Hello. I see religion as organizations with an agenda to become the most powerful of all of them. That quest leads to unsavory characters taking the lead and some weak follow blindly. The very reason that education is being kept at a minimum in many parts of the world and is trying to take hold here as well. Scott Walker takes the lead by depriving Universities of funds much needed to educate us. 
Simply because he is not well-rounded educationally, he wants others to stoop to his level. What in the world is wrong with the people of Wisconsin to keep that man in Office?


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> I think in the Republican primaries it will be between Bush, Chris Christie and Ted Cruz.
> 
> Not sure about the Democratic primaries, but in the election Chris Christie would be Hilary's strongest opponent.


There was a brief moment, at the time of Hurricane Sandy, that I thought that if I were to vote for a Republican of president it would be Christie. Briefly. But then his true colors shone through. Really--we'd be insane to elect him president. He's a bully, plain and simple. Shouting at people to shut up. Crass. Self-serving. We don't need a bull in the china shop for president.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

sumpleby said:


> There was a brief moment, at the time of Hurricane Sandy, that I thought that if I were to vote for a Republican of president it would be Christie. Briefly. But then his true colors shone through. Really--we'd be insane to elect him president. He's bully, plain and simple. Shouting at people to shut up. Crass. Self-serving. We don't need a bull in the china shop for president.


I agree, but I am also pretty sure that Republicans find those traits of his to be an asset.......and should he end up being president it won't take long for his supporters to be on the receiving end of those traits.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> Hello. I see religion as organizations with an agenda to become the most powerful of all of them. That quest leads to unsavory characters taking the lead and some weak follow blindly. The very reason that education is being kept at a minimum in many parts of the world and is trying to take hold here as well. Scott Walker takes the lead by depriving Universities of funds much needed to educate us.
> Simply because he is not well-rounded educationally, he wants others to stoop to his level. What in the world is wrong with the people of Wisconsin to keep that man in Office?


When I relocate to Chicago I will pay more attention to Walker. Certainly no country wants too much critical thinking done by the citizens.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> I agree, but I am also pretty sure that Republicans find those traits of his to be an asset.......and should he end up being president it won't take long for his supporters to be on the receiving end of those traits.


As of last night's poll on MSNBC it seems like Christie is running last with Mike H. at the top.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> As of last night's poll on MSNBC it seems like Christie is running last with Mike H. at the top.


That would be good news (the part about Christie running last). Huckabee wouldn't last 15 minutes in a debate with Hilary.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Yep, defective genes running rampant in the Bush family (except for Barbara)


There have been some interesting stories about her, too, but I'm not sure they're even possible, let alone true.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> There have been some interesting stories about her, too, but I'm not sure they're even possible, let alone true.


Nu? What have you heard? Spill the Bush Beans, packed in oil.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> That would be good news (the part about Christie running last). Huckabee wouldn't last 15 minutes in a debate with Hilary.


Huckabee is too far to the right. When a man disses global warming as "worrying about a sunburn", it shows how out of the loop he really is.
He is an expreacher who wants to push his Christian beliefs onto the country. Another reason that I don't like him is that he is too opinionated on what music the First Family listens to. In my opinion, it's none of his damned business. He has to come up with a better campaign than that in order to be taken seriously. I'd give him 5 minutes max with Hillary. She would wipe her shoes with him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> It looks as though Hillary will be nominated if she chooses to run. She is definitely qualified. She also carries some baggage. There has been talk of her meeting with Elizabeth Warren (very interesting liberal firebrand) which would make a ticket to give a lot of OWM grief. Stay tuned.


I agree that that ticket would give the OWM something to worry about. They would probably feel emasculated by that pair of intelligent women. Unfortunately, I think most male voters would, too. 
Elizabeth Warren is doing a great job in the Senate. We need more like her there. We need _her_ there. IMO

I think a Clinton/O'Malley ticket would be nice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Just a little important detour. The attached is something that comes to my mailbox on a very regular basis for sometime now and it is certain that the numbers of those needing help will grow for years to come. The Republicans have no trouble sending our Men into harm's way and keep pushing for President Obama to send more Men and Women into harms way in foreign lands once again. We need to take a solid stand against it. There has been enough suffering and for what? Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld's greed no doubt. Let us take care of our Soldiers and their families and let others do the fighting for their own countries. Enough is enough. I Salute all of those who fought valiantly, I mourn for those who lost their lives and feel so sorry for those who are disabled permanently in all too many ways.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree that that ticket would give the OWM something to worry about. They would probably feel emasculated by that pair of intelligent women. Unfortunately, I think most male voters would, too.
> Elizabeth Warren is doing a great job in the Senate. We need more like her there. We need _her_ there. IMO
> 
> I think a Clinton/O'Malley ticket would be nice.


BrattyPatty
Elizabeth Warren's future for higher Office is certain. So proud to have so many brilliant Women in our midst. Elizabeth Warren can beat any Male to a pulp. Not her turn right now. Glad she is doing such a great job in the Senate. So happy that McCain could not come up with someone like her, that would have changed the landscape totally. It has been a pleasure to have Palin around. Sure hope that she keeps spewing her stuff, we need some comedy to get a break from all the bad news.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

At least it's a start...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2960421/WalMart-announces-s-raising-wages-half-million-workers.html


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huckabee is too far to the right. When a man disses global warming as "worrying about a sunburn", it shows how out of the loop he really is.
> He is an expreacher who wants to push his Christian beliefs onto the country. Another reason that I don't like him is that he is too opinionated on what music the First Family listens to. In my opinion, it's none of his damned business. He has to come up with a better campaign than that in order to be taken seriously. I'd give him 5 minutes max with Hillary. She would wipe her shoes with him.


BrattyPatty
Huckabee will keep us entertained. You are right, Hillary would ko him in no time.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> At least it's a start...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2960421/WalMart-announces-s-raising-wages-half-million-workers.html


Wombatnomore
all of us should support those Merchants who pay their employees a livable wage and provide Health Insurance. That will increase their business, they will hire more people and the need for individuals working for Walmart will vane and Walmart's business will feel the impact. We consumers need to use the power we have. Where we spend our money can make or brake a company.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> all of us should support those Merchants who pay their employees a livable wage and provide Health Insurance. That will increase their business, they will hire more people and the need for individuals working for Walmart will vane and Walmart's business will feel the impact. We consumers need to use the power we have. Where we spend our money can make or brake a company.


Huck, you are so right. I can't remember the last time I was in a Walmart.
If Sam could see what his children have done to his company he would be turning over in his grave. When it first opened, every product they sold was made in the USA. The employees were paid decent wages and did have good benefits. They were able to purchase stock in Walmart.
Since his children took over the place took a steep dive.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wombatnomore
> all of us should support those Merchants who pay their employees a livable wage and provide Health Insurance. That will increase their business, they will hire more people and the need for individuals working for Walmart will vane and Walmart's business will feel the impact. We consumers need to use the power we have. Where we spend our money can make or brake a company.


Absolutely Huck. I've worked for many private companies and the fact that they don't seem to understand that their greatest asset is their human resources AND to make money, you have to spend money boggles my mind. The desperation to increase the bottom line no matter what is a universal theme.

People who feel valued, appreciated and are happy with their remuneration at work are highly productive and far more likely to speak about their workplace in positive terms outside of work. Conversely, when people are not happy at work, don't feel valued and appreciated and work for a pittance, they are highly likely to speak negatively about their conditions outside of work which puts the organisation in a vulnerable position. It's well known here at least that if people are not happy with customer service, they'll tell at least 4 people who will in turn tell another 4 people and so on. This has real impact on reputation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Let us applaud Giuliani (former New York Mayor) for exposing the GOP as Bigots and Racists. The silence to this Idiots remarks will point out clearly who believes exactly how he does. I truly like these missteps, we get to know folks well through them.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Let us applaud Giuliani (former New York Mayor) for exposing the GOP as Bigots and Racists. The silence to this Idiots remarks will point out clearly who believes exactly how he does. I truly like these missteps, we get to know folks well through them.


That is why it is important to have more than one candidate when it comes to running for president. Truth in politics is only heard when contenders are running against each other. No one in NYC even mentions Giuliani. Why is the media resurrecting him?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> That is why it is important to have more than one candidate when it comes to running for president. Truth in politics is only heard when contenders are running against each other. No one in NYC even mentions Giuliani. Why is the media resurrecting him?


SQM
a slow news day I guess. Too much time to fill. I agree debates teach us volumes. When showing up on the air again, he looked rather bewildered - kind of out of it. Age seems to be taking its toll on him and perhaps he is bored with his private life, know what I mean. Looking for attention elsewhere.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> SQM
> a slow news day I guess. Too much time to fill. I agree debates teach us volumes. When showing up on the air again, he looked rather bewildered - kind of out of it. Age seems to be taking its toll on him and perhaps he is bored with his private life, know what I mean. Looking for attention elsewhere.


I think the man is a weasel. When my NYPD cousin was killed in the line,
Guiliani set up the funeral and wake. He gave one of the eulogies. I could only describe it as a "sea of blue." There were cops from all over the east coast and then some. I thought at the time that this was a caring man
until he handed the widow a bill for $40,000 for the cost of the funeral and wake.
He is all about looking important.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nu? What have you heard? Spill the Bush Beans, packed in oil.


Now there's a code brown waiting to happen.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Now there's a code brown waiting to happen.


Well the vision I just got was disgusting, code brown, they spew a lot of sh*t, but I didn't want to visualize it!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> Well the vision I just got was disgusting, code brown, they spew a lot of sh*t, but I didn't want to visualize it!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think the man is a weasel. When my NYPD cousin was killed in the line,
> Guiliani set up the funeral and wake. He gave one of the eulogies. I could only describe it as a "sea of blue." There were cops from all over the east coast and then some. I thought at the time that this was a caring man
> until he handed the widow a bill for $40,000 for the cost of the funeral and wake.
> He is all about looking important.


BrattyPatty
The bill to the widow? Now that is unbelievable, well, I take that back, looking at him. it is not. One thing I will never understand is why once these folks get out of Office, they still are addressed with a title.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pretty cheap of him! 

What if she couldn't afford to pay it?. It should be publicized so that widows of Police ,Ambulance and fire fighters killed in service would be warned, would ask ahead of time how much it is going to cost them. That is dreadful! They don't make big money. ask me how I know. Pat was a paramedic with EMS in Calgary. Supervisor pay wasn't a huge paycheck in any way.

I never liked him. I thought he publicized himself too much in the midst of all the horror. I know many didn't agree with me and thought he brought the city together though.

This speech was uncalled for it was mean spirited and racist. It amazes me how they all say they aren't racise but what else is it about?no matter what your politics. so sad.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Brat - I am sorry to hear about your cousin. Now I will look at these public servants' funerals with new eyes. Clearly they are publicity stunts that the survivors are then expected to pay for.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SQM said:


> Brat - I am sorry to hear about your cousin. Now I will look at these public servants' funerals with new eyes. Clearly they are publicity stunts that the survivors are then expected to pay for.


4th attempt to answer

not all are the same. A paramedic on Pat's shift was killed in a shooting a few years ago. The City and Union paid all the funeral costs. the widow received a widows pension as well as his full pension as if he had worked his full time. The children all received a trust fund for their education and they also received money from a collection at EMSto help pay for the balance of their mortgage. so not all are like Jiuliani. Hundreds of Firefighters, Police and EMS personnel attended from all over NOrth America. They were friends of ours and still are. Even if it is a normal death usually a large funeral is paid for by the union and the city combined ( I am not sure as since then the Province is in control of EMS through the whole Province now but they are all a band of brothers.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> 4th attempt to answer
> 
> not all are the same. A paramedic on Pat's shift was killed in a shooting a few years ago. The City and Union paid all the funeral costs. the widow received a widows pension as well as his full pension as if he had worked his full time. The children all received a trust fund for their education and they also received money from a collection at EMSto help pay for the balance of their mortgage. so not all are like Jiuliani. Hundreds of Firefighters, Police and EMS personnel attended from all over NOrth America. They were friends of ours and still are. Even if it is a normal death usually a large funeral is paid for by the union and the city combined ( I am not sure as since then the Province is in control of EMS through the whole Province now but they are all a band of brothers.


That was what I have been led to believe. How common is Brat's experience?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Nu? What have you heard? Spill the Bush Beans, packed in oil.


There was a rumor that she's the daughter of Aleister Crowley, a kind of proto-hippie and the founder of his own brand-new religion.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think the man is a weasel. When my NYPD cousin was killed in the line,
> Guiliani set up the funeral and wake. He gave one of the eulogies. I could only describe it as a "sea of blue." There were cops from all over the east coast and then some. I thought at the time that this was a caring man
> until he handed the widow a bill for $40,000 for the cost of the funeral and wake.
> He is all about looking important.


Nah, he's not even about looking important. This is the man who brought his girlfriend to Gracie Mansion (the mayor's residence) while his children were there. He also took advantage of a press conference to announce that he was leaving his wife, who had not been informed until that moment. That's how caring he was.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:



> Nah, he's not even about looking important. This is the man who brought his girlfriend to Gracie Mansion (the mayor's residence) while his children were there. He also took advantage of a press conference to announce that he was leaving his wife, who had not been informed until that moment. That's how caring he was.


I think I was living outside the city when he was in office so I don't recall those tricks. Ugh!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I think I was living outside the city when he was in office so I don't recall those tricks. Ugh!


You have to keep us up to date on the Chicago goings-on. They must be even better (Illinois's governors have supplied us all with a field day).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> BrattyPatty
> The bill to the widow? Now that is unbelievable, well, I take that back, looking at him. it is not. One thing I will never understand is why once these folks get out of Office, they still are addressed with a title.


Yes, she got the bill, Huck. She was a cop herself left with 2 little boys.
It took her over 12 years to pay it off. Her boys were very well taken care of by the police Benevolence fund, Not to mention all of John's cop friends.
They truly are a band of brothers, with the exception of the Mayor at the time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> That was what I have been led to believe. How common is Brat's experience?


I am not sure SQ, but I only hope that this wasn't a common practice of Guiliani at the time. He promised my aunt that he would take the other brothers off the street and have them do detective work, but it never happened.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Hello Friends. Wish you a most pleasant weekend.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Precious Huckle,

How are you? I am fine.

If you want some fun, go into Chat and see Mrs. Somma's post about the history of the Barbary Coast. The title starts with Obama and the Fabric of Islam or something like that. Our PP has a hilarious new icon.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Precious Huckle,
> 
> How are you? I am fine.
> 
> If you want some fun, go into Chat and see Mrs. Somma's post about the history of the Barbary Coast. The title starts with Obama and the Fabric of Islam or something like that. Our PP has a hilarious new icon.


The title starts with "Hey Obama"; apparently they don't learn _derech eretz_ where they go to school.

I offered that avatar to Joey weeks ago, in a PM, but apparently she thought I was trying to convert her so never opened it. Tough noogies.

Oh, look, here's her new thread: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320773-1.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The title starts with "Hey Obama"; apparently they don't learn _derech eretz_ where they go to school.
> 
> I offered that avatar to Joey weeks ago, in a PM, but apparently she thought I was trying to convert her so never opened it. Tough noogies.
> 
> Oh, look, here's her new thread: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320773-1.html


I have read the thread and have come to a conclusion. STUPID and useless
info meant to spread hate. Most in that group are crazy. One said she would pay money to watch President Obama's head explode. Not surprising at all coming from a bunch of traitors.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SQM
Hello. Thank you for the nice greetings. I am fine - on the way out for errands. See you later. Huck


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have read the thread and have come to a conclusion. STUPID and useless
> info meant to spread hate. Most in that group are crazy. One said she would pay money to watch President Obama's head explode. Not surprising at all coming from a bunch of traitors.


I think some of them fit the bill.

Actually, I think they do themselves more harm than good with those types of posts. She makes a fool of herself in my opinion and others who pat her on the back do too. I think those type of posts will scare many voters to avoid voting Republican at all costs because of people who post like that one and who are so hateful toward President Obama. It will be interesting to what happens. They are scary.

She is speaking against your President and there are many people on this forum from all over the world. It used to be that the US was known for its patriotism. This type of post does nothing to improve the image of the US and does harm in my opinion. I agree Patty about some of them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have read the thread and have come to a conclusion. STUPID and useless
> info meant to spread hate. Most in that group are crazy. One said she would pay money to watch President Obama's head explode. Not surprising at all coming from a bunch of traitors.


And apparently with money to burn.

Well, it will keep their pasture fertilized.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And apparently with money to burn.
> 
> Well, it will keep their pasture fertilized.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think some of them fit the bill.
> 
> Actually, I think they do themselves more harm than good with those types of posts. She makes a fool of herself in my opinion and others who pat her on the back do too. I think those type of posts will scare many voters to avoid voting Republican at all costs because of people who post like that one and who are so hateful toward President Obama. It will be interesting to what happens. They are scary.
> 
> She is speaking against your President and there are many people on this forum from all over the world. It used to be that the US was known for its patriotism. This type of post does nothing to improve the image of the US and does harm in my opinion. I agree Patty about some of them.


Shirley, it isn't just the president that they bash and insult. They have been going after Muslims. Do they not consider the fact that there are Muslim women who are members of this site? It started off with Jew bashing, now Muslim. Who's next?
They blame the president for making our couintry look bad, but in reality it is people with their mindset that is truly embarrassing.

It is easy to sweep under the rug the fact that Christians are no better than any other religion.
In Henry Tudor's time, Protestants were burning, boiling, and beheading Catholics and those who would not accept Lutheranism in England.
After Henry died, his daughter Mary took the throne and in turn ordered the burning, boiling and beheading of Lutherans and those who did not convert to Catholicism. The insane part is that both religions call themselves Christians. Christians killing Christians, just as ISIL is doing to
non radical extremist Muslims. Hmmm..................

Trivia question. Do you know who Yusuf Islam is?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shirley, it isn't just the president that they bash and insult. They have been going after Muslims. Do they not consider the fact that there are Muslim women who are members of this site? It started off with Jew bashing, now Muslim. Who's next?
> They blame the president for making our couintry look bad, but in reality it is people with their mindset that is truly embarrassing.
> 
> It is easy to sweep under the rug the fact that Christians are no better than any other religion.
> ...


Is Yusuf Islam the Uncle Sam of Islam?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Is Yusuf Islam the Uncle Sam of Islam?


No, actually he wrote and performed the songs "Peace Train & "Morning has Broken......" Can you guess now?
These songs were sung at mass at the last Catholic church I attended.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Shirley, it isn't just the president that they bash and insult. They have been going after Muslims. Do they not consider the fact that there are Muslim women who are members of this site? It started off with Jew bashing, now Muslim. Who's next?
> They blame the president for making our couintry look bad, but in reality it is people with their mindset that is truly embarrassing.
> 
> It is easy to sweep under the rug the fact that Christians are no better than any other religion.
> ...


 I still keep coming back to the Klu Klux Klan who 
murdered blacks on Saturday night and then attended church on Sunday morning - often the leaders of their Church. I was just looking for the post. So true. It isn't just that he is the President, he is a black President and they will never forgive him for that. After all, people like him were their slaves and some are still living the past and think all blacks are only good enough to be 2nd class citizens at least or better yet slaves. It makes me ill. Once in awhile one of them will make a slip when they talk about him and it really shows their racism. But always, they all agree no matter what is said about the President.

just realized Cat Stevens! I really liked him. I don't know much about his personal life but I liked his music. I will have to look up his personal history. His songs made you think. We had a lot of his records. hmm wonder whether my son has them.

To be honest I wonder who reads these threads.

That thread makes me feel sick.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, actually he wrote and performed the songs "Peace Train & "Morning has Broken......" Can you guess now?
> These songs were sung at mass at the last Catholic church I attended.


Cat Stevens. Is he Lebanese? I remember knowing he was a muslim back in the 70s but of course it did not matter then.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cat Stevens. Is he Lebanese? I remember knowing he was a muslim back in the 70s but of course it did not matter then.


No, he's not a Lesbian!






Arrrgh! You can fix this, right SQM?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombat, where are you?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Wombat, where are you?


Hi Brat!

The French get it:

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/02/22/03/30/jihadists-in-libya-direct-threat-to-europe-says-french-pm


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Brat!
> 
> The French get it:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/02/22/03/30/jihadists-in-libya-direct-threat-to-europe-says-french-pm


The Sunni's again. They are like the right wing Christian fundamentalists here in the states. I believe it was you who posted that democracy would never work in that region. Too many tribes with different beliefs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, he's not a Lesbian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish this link would work. It is an excerpt from a Golden Girls episode where Dorothy was telling Blanche that her best friend was a lesbian.
Blanche replies with " What's wrong with that? Wasn't Danny Thomas one?"
Dorothy yells LEBANESE, Blanche! Danny Thomas was LEBANESE. Jean is a lesbian."
Blanche says " Lesbian...lesbian..oh...LESbian!"


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wish this link would work. It is an excerpt from a Golden Girls episode where Dorothy was telling Blanche that her best friend was a lesbian.
> Blanche replies with " What's wrong with that? Wasn't Danny Thomas one?"
> Dorothy yells LEBANESE, Blanche! Danny Thomas was LEBANESE. Jean is a lesbian."
> Blanche says " Lesbian...lesbian..oh...LESbian!"


Every night I fall asleep to the Golden girls and I know that episode. However, I did not make the connection when you wrote Lesbian. Wish the link would open.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Every night I fall asleep to the Golden girls and I know that episode. However, I did not make the connection when you wrote Lesbian. Wish the link would open.


You can go to you tube and search 'Golden Girls lesbian episode.'
I love that show. My daughter gave me all seven seasons on dvd. It never stops being funny now matter how many times I have seen it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You can go to you tube and search 'Golden Girls lesbian episode.'
> I love that show. My daughter gave me all seven seasons on dvd. It never stops being funny now matter how many times I have seen it.


I needed a good laugh and you provided it with the Lebanese/Lesbian thing. I was over on joey's crazy Obama thread and learned there were no Christian pirates only Muslim. If it's anything bad it must be Muslim. Who knew?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I needed a good laugh and you provided it with the Lebanese/Lesbian thing. I was over on joey's crazy Obama thread and learned there were no Christian pirates only Muslim. If it's anything bad it must be Muslim. Who knew?


Only in joeysomma's world! Are you bracing for the cccold weather tomorrow, Cheeky?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I never watched it in the 80s. So it has been a discovery over the last 5 years. Sophia is my favorite. There is a poster here who calls herself Shady Pines Lady. Wish I thought of that. I love seeing the 80s clothes, even tho in retrospect the styles were awful. Bea Arthur always dressed the best.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw it. She must have lost her tinfoil hat.



Poor Purl said:


> The title starts with "Hey Obama"; apparently they don't learn _derech eretz_ where they go to school.
> 
> I offered that avatar to Joey weeks ago, in a PM, but apparently she thought I was trying to convert her so never opened it. Tough noogies.
> 
> Oh, look, here's her new thread: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320773-1.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cat Stevens.



BrattyPatty said:


> Shirley, it isn't just the president that they bash and insult. They have been going after Muslims. Do they not consider the fact that there are Muslim women who are members of this site? It started off with Jew bashing, now Muslim. Who's next?
> They blame the president for making our couintry look bad, but in reality it is people with their mindset that is truly embarrassing.
> 
> It is easy to sweep under the rug the fact that Christians are no better than any other religion.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No, he's not a Lesbian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Only in joeysomma's world! Are you bracing for the cccold weather tomorrow, Cheeky?


I think I will stay in the house and not venture out unless necessary. Hold a cat and a good book. How about you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I needed a good laugh and you provided it with the Lebanese/Lesbian thing. I was over on joey's crazy Obama thread and learned there were no Christian pirates only Muslim. If it's anything bad it must be Muslim. Who knew?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Now we know joey's Rest of the Story.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think I will stay in the house and not venture out unless necessary. Hold a cat and a good book. How about you?


Same as you only I will be knitting. I did all necessary errands today.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Food for thought. This will p o everybody on both sides. But its harder on the reps than the dems. So maybe just a little, will ring true. Interesting view. 
http://personalliberty.com/islamic-terror-great-deception/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Food for thought. This will p o everybody on both sides. But its harder on the reps than the dems. So maybe just a little, will ring true. Interesting view.
> http://personalliberty.com/islamic-terror-great-deception/


It doesn't get me po'd. It's just another form of propoganda. Why should this person be more believable than any other opinionated coulmnist?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It doesn't get me po'd. It's just another form of propoganda. Why should this person be more believable than any other opinionated coulmnist?


I didn't say that he should be more believable. What he says is outrageous. But it stretches the mind to consider it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I didn't say that he should be more believable. What he says is outrageous. But it stretches the mind to consider it.


How is Your DIL doing? Are the babies coming soon?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> How is Your DIL doing? Are the babies coming soon?


Doing well. Hopefully not soon. She'll be 20 weeks next Thursday. I just posted an update to Shirley on LOLL, if you're interested. Especially the part about the ultrasound pics. Cute!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Doing well. Hopefully not soon. She'll be 20 weeks next Thursday. I just posted an update to Shirley on LOLL, if you're interested. Especially the part about the ultrasound pics. Cute!


I'll scoot over there and read up!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I'll scoot over there and read up!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just watched part 5 of the Roosevelts and it was fascinating it was about 
the early 30's and Franklin and Eleanor. He understood what Government should be about. I was so interest in noting that a lot of the probems he faced are faced today. At the end of that section they showed some of the things the US inherited from his time in office. 

2 or 3 major Dams, many huge bridges, miles and miles of roads, new jobs, new programs and on an on. How many people were against his policies and how he just went ahead anyway. His personal struggle with the results of Polio (no vaccinations at that time}

. He was in power just when I was born and I remember listening to him on the news and reading about him and hearing about him in the news of the world at the theatres. Next time will be the war in the Pacific and the war in Europe. It also touched on the the rise of the Nazis under Hitler and Crystalnicht (I am not sure whether I spelled that correctly. How the Germans attacked all the Jews in one night, killed many, took their treasures 
and sent those that survived to camps. Those who were not arrested were forced to wear the patch.

It just announced # 6, the US in both wars so it will be interesting. It is on CNN. I hope I can stay away long enough to watch it all.

I saw many things that seemed to be parallel to these times.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wish this link would work. It is an excerpt from a Golden Girls episode where Dorothy was telling Blanche that her best friend was a lesbian.
> Blanche replies with " What's wrong with that? Wasn't Danny Thomas one?"
> Dorothy yells LEBANESE, Blanche! Danny Thomas was LEBANESE. Jean is a lesbian."
> Blanche says " Lesbian...lesbian..oh...LESbian!"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just watched part 5 of the Roosevelts and it was fascinating it was about
> the early 30's and Franklin and Eleanor. He understood what Government should be about. I was so interest in noting that a lot of the probems he faced are faced today. At the end of that section they showed some of the things the US inherited from his time in office.
> 
> 2 or 3 major Dams, many huge bridges, miles and miles of roads, new jobs, new programs and on an on. How many people were against his policies and how he just went ahead anyway. His personal struggle with the results of Polio (no vaccinations at that time}
> ...


I wish I would have watched this from the beginning. He was an amazing president.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWFm1aOBFbs&list=RDjWFm1aOBFbs#t=27


Thanks, Eve!! I am terrible at posting YouTube video links.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wish I would have watched this from the beginning. He was an amazing president.


oops I meant I hope I can stay awake, long enough to watch the full two hours. I have watched most of the Roosevelts and enjoyed it hugely.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Food for thought. This will p o everybody on both sides. But its harder on the reps than the dems. So maybe just a little, will ring true. Interesting view.
> http://personalliberty.com/islamic-terror-great-deception/


Sorry, I couldn't read past the list of dangerous terrorist groups at the beginning. How come the Boy Scouts were omitted? But at least Zionists had their place among the rest.

Some of my best friends are Zionists. And it's a word that's being used increasingly these days by people pretending it's not Jews they're referring to, only "Zionists." Thanks for bringing this to my attention; now I have something else to ignore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, I couldn't read past the list of dangerous terrorist groups at the beginning. How come the Boy Scouts were omitted? But at least Zionists had their place among the rest.
> 
> Some of my best friends are Zionists. And it's a word that's being used increasingly these days by people pretending it's not Jews they're referring to, only "Zionists." Thanks for bringing this to my attention; now I have something else to ignore.


Geez, Purl, I thought you were joeysomma and almost responded as such!
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Geez, Purl, I thought you were joeysomma and almost responded as such!
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Bite your tongue.

We do have similar avatars, but that's the only similarity between us.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Bite your tongue.
> 
> We do have similar avatars, but that's the only similarity between us.


The avatar is what threw me off. The minute I read that you had friends that are Zionists, I knew it couldn't be her! I had a response ready to send til I looked up again and saw your name. 
Trust me, there is no similarity between the two of you.
Nada, nil, Nein, Zip!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Food for thought. This will p o everybody on both sides. But its harder on the reps than the dems. So maybe just a little, will ring true. Interesting view.
> http://personalliberty.com/islamic-terror-great-deception/


Please save your bleep for your outhouse. This was anti-semitic (Anti-Israel) BS.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It doesn't get me po'd. It's just another form of propoganda. Why should this person be more believable than any other opinionated coulmnist?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Shows sound fascinating.



Designer1234 said:


> I just watched part 5 of the Roosevelts and it was fascinating it was about
> the early 30's and Franklin and Eleanor. He understood what Government should be about. I was so interest in noting that a lot of the probems he faced are faced today. At the end of that section they showed some of the things the US inherited from his time in office.
> 
> 2 or 3 major Dams, many huge bridges, miles and miles of roads, new jobs, new programs and on an on. How many people were against his policies and how he just went ahead anyway. His personal struggle with the results of Polio (no vaccinations at that time}
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, I couldn't read past the list of dangerous terrorist groups at the beginning. How come the Boy Scouts were omitted? But at least Zionists had their place among the rest.
> 
> Some of my best friends are Zionists. And it's a word that's being used increasingly these days by people pretending it's not Jews they're referring to, only "Zionists." Thanks for bringing this to my attention; now I have something else to ignore.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Completely different avatars. Yours looks alive.



Poor Purl said:


> Bite your tongue.
> 
> We do have similar avatars, but that's the only similarity between us.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I wish this link would work. It is an excerpt from a Golden Girls episode where Dorothy was telling Blanche that her best friend was a lesbian.
> Blanche replies with " What's wrong with that? Wasn't Danny Thomas one?"
> Dorothy yells LEBANESE, Blanche! Danny Thomas was LEBANESE. Jean is a lesbian."
> Blanche says " Lesbian...lesbian..oh...LESbian!"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I loved that show, hilarious!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Sorry, I couldn't read past the list of dangerous terrorist groups at the beginning. How come the Boy Scouts were omitted? But at least Zionists had their place among the rest.
> 
> Some of my best friends are Zionists. And it's a word that's being used increasingly these days by people pretending it's not Jews they're referring to, only "Zionists." Thanks for bringing this to my attention; now I have something else to ignore.


It's too bad you didn't read further down. That's where he really slammed the reps. Also, when he refers to Zionists, he's not talking about the regular people. He's talking about those who rule in secret, those who fill Israels public places with occultic symbols as they have here in the US. Those people plotted that by giving the Jews their land, they could break up the Ottoman empire and control the middle east. IMO, they didn't give the Jews their homeland out of the kindness of their hearts. It was always about conquest, money, power, oil. That doesn't mean that the Jewish people were complicit. They're tokens, as are the rest of us. We're the ones the author refers to when he says the people have no idea what's going on. Us, the Israelis, the Muslims...all of us! We're inconsequential to those who rule in secret.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Bite your tongue.
> 
> We do have similar avatars, but that's the only similarity between us.


The avatar IS confusing. But I agree, that's where the similarities end. All of the hairy avatars are confusing as well. :lol:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Please save your bleep for your outhouse. This was anti-semitic (Anti-Israel) BS.


It isn't anti-Israel! It's anti the people who fill us with propaganda and deceive us. ALL of us! It's trying to get people to see what's underneath.

I am not nor have I ever been antisemitic! This has nothing to do with the Jewish PEOPLE, just as it has nothing to do with the people anywhere, except that they're being deceived.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Completely different avatars. Yours looks alive.


That's because it's breathing. Joey's is so stuffed into its sweater, it can't stay awake.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It's too bad you didn't read further down. That's where he really slammed the reps. Also, when he refers to Zionists, he's not talking about the regular people. He's talking about those who rule in secret, those who fill Israels public places with occultic symbols as they have here in the US.


Okay, let's stop for air. Jews have often been accused of "ruling in secret" and my guess is the "occultic symbols" are simply Hebrew letters. This is totally, unequivocally anti-Semitic, though if you know a way to distinguish between "Zionists" and "Jews," my twelve years in Hebrew school were a big waste of time.


> Those people plotted that by giving the Jews their land, they could break up the Ottoman empire and control the middle east. IMO, they didn't give the Jews their homeland out of the kindness of their hearts. It was always about conquest, money, power, oil. That doesn't mean that the Jewish people were complicit. They're tokens, as are the rest of us. We're the ones the author refers to when he says the people have no idea what's going on. Us, the Israelis, the Muslims...all of us! We're inconsequential to those who rule in secret.


Jews fought for their part of the land of Israel; they were, in fact, terrorists where the British were concerned. Nobody *gave* them anything. Look up "Hagana," "Stern gang," "Menachem Begin."

Question: is there a single conspiracy of this type that you don't immediately accept as true?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Jews fought for their part of the land of Israel; they were, in fact, terrorists where the British were concerned. Nobody *gave* them anything. Look up "Hagana," "Stern gang," "Menachem Begin."
> 
> Question: is there a single conspiracy of this type that you don't immediately accept as true?


I hate being misunderstood. I'm not trying to accuse Jews of ruling in secret. Only that some of those are Jews. Think of it as the 1%, SOME of those would be Jews but it would not be Jews per se. And yes, I believe that there is an elite who manipulate the masses and that there is an alternate reality and agenda that is happening beyond what we see and think. None of this is a reflection on the Jewish people just as the nasty stuff our government does is not a reflection of the average American citizen. The Jewish people get blamed for things just as we do. In the past I used to wonder how anyone could hate Americans, until I started learning about the awful things our government was doing to peoples around the world. We installed dictators. We encouraged slave wages for people from other countries. We stripped their lands of oil and anything else of value. But the average person was unaware of what was going on because we believed what we were told. These same people who acted on our behalf are doing the same thing everywhere. That's what I'm talking about. To acknowledge the wrongs that our government has done, is not anti-American anymore than acknowledging participation of Jewish individuals is antisemitic. Hating Jews because they are Jews, is antisemitic. Hating evil Jews because they are evil is not. Evil people come in every size, shape and nationality. We must out evil, not protect it.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

This article was written by a Jew. Note that this article is mainly about the Star of David but also refers to the occultic nature of Christian symbols, such as the cross and the fish.

A number of years ago, when the Lord was dealing with me about the 'Jewish' Star of David, my heart was bound up in the symbol. Being raised Jewish it had much emotional meaning for me. When someone first suggested that it wasn't kosher, and that I look into its history, I became defensive. But, I did, and the more I looked into the matter, the more I became convinced that I could not, in good conscience, continue to use it on my stationary (letterhead and synagogue card), or wear it, because it was not a biblical symbol but a pagan one. At best, it was a profane (common), ordinary symbol, the innocent placing of two triangles together. At worst, it was taken from the occult and introduced into Judaism by the Kabala.1 But Kabala picked it up from the occult.

I found the following information upon a book marker. It read that the Star of David was,

'In use for many centuries and in many cultures, the original hexagrams were a part of ritual magic and cabalistic mysticism. It was only about two hundred years ago that the Star of David was appropriated as symbol of the Jewish people.'2

That's not exactly what you want to read concerning something you wear around your neck or use on your stationary. In The New Standard Jewish Encyclopedia, under 'Magen David' (Hebrew for Shield of David, a common term for the Star of David), this article appears, quoted at length:

'(Heb. 'Shield of David'): Mystical symbol consisting of two superimposed triangles forming a star or hexagram; today regarded as a Jewish symbol. Although occurring in the Capernaum synagogue (3rd cent. CE), it was in ancient times predominantly a non-Jewish decorative motif (e.g. on Roman mosaic pavements), and is found in Christian churches in the Middle Ages, while absent from contemporary Jewish decoration and not mentioned in rabbinic literature.

The name figures from the 13th cent. in the 'practical Kabbalah,' where it is a magic symbol associated with the pentagram or 'Star of Solomon' (with which it is frequently confused). The origin and period of its adoption as a Jewish symbol is a matter of dispute. It occurs in a specifically Jewish context in Prague in the 17th cent. The M.D. was adopted by the First Zionist Congress (1897) as a symbol, and figures on the flags of the Zionist Organization and of the State of Israel. It was used by the Nazis, in the form of a yellow star, as the Jewish 'Badge of shame.'3

A 'magic symbol associated with the pentagram'?! The pentagram is one of the most powerful symbols of the occult. The Lord specifically warns against this kind of thing in His Torah. As Jews, and certainly as followers of Yeshua, we are not to look to magicians, mediums or sorcerers, etc. to guide us in our walk with the Lord, or protect us. And we are certainly not to use their symbols as representative of Yahveh or His People Israel:

'When you enter the Land which Yahveh your God gives you, you shall not learn to imitate the detestable things of those nations. There shall not be found among you anyone who makes his son or his daughter pass through the fire, one who uses divination, one who practices witchcraft, or one who interprets omens, or a sorcerer, or one who casts a spell, or a medium, or a spiritist, or one who calls up the dead. For whoever does these things is detestable to Yahveh and because of these detestable things Yahveh your God will drive them out before you. You must be blameless before Yahveh your God. For those nations, which you shall dispossess, listen to those who practice witchcraft and to diviners, but as for you,Yahveh your God has not allowed you to do so.' Deuteronomy 18:9-14
How can believers take the things of sorcerers (the cross, the Star of David, etc.), and use them for symbols of Yeshua or the Jewish People. We must be blameless before Yahveh our God.

'But solid food is for the mature, who because of practice have their senses trained to discern good and evil.' Hebrews 5:14

'If we say that we have fellowship with Him and yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not practice the Truth...' 1st John 1:6
Messianic Rabbi Barney Kasden, in wanting to uphold the Star of David within Messianic Judaism writes:

'The earliest apparent mention of this symbol is found in the Talmud. In describing the reign of King Solomon, the mention is made of how he had power over demonic forces by the emblem on his ring known as the "Seal of Solomon" (Gittin 68). Although the specific design of this seal is not described in this passage, it is also called the "Shield of David" (Magen David) because according to later tradition this also appeared on King David's battle gear.

The first concrete evidence in archaeology was found in the city of Sidon. This consisted of a ring with a seal on it in the shape of a six-pointed star, which was dated from the seventh century BCE. For those who have been to Israel, you will remember the famous six-pointed star on the synagogue of Capernaum. This structure has been dated from the second century CE but it is believed to be directly over the site of an earlier synagogue, the one likely used by Yeshua himself (Luke 4:31-37).' (This was taken from the website of Rabbi Barney Kasdan)

Rabbi Kasdan appears to have confused the Star of David (six pointed), for the Seal of Solomon (five pointed), as the Encyclopedia mentions above. Be that as it may, he wants to foster a foundation for acceptance of the Star of David by telling us of the archeological 'evidence' that makes it kosher. But this no more makes the Star of David kosher, than finding crosses and fish symbols on the tombs of early Roman Gentile Christians. Perhaps they didn't realize that those symbols were representative of the pagan gods, Tamuz and Dagon, respectively.4 Today, most believers who wear the Star of David or the cross or who use the fish symbol, don't realize it either. That's a very sad commentary on our 'teachers.'

When Rabbi Kasdan speaks of the ring appearing in the Talmud, lending itself to magic (that by the ring Solomon could control the demons), is utter rabbinic nonsense. How would the author of Gittin 68, living at least 600 years after King Solomon, know if Solomon had a ring like that if it wasn't written in Scripture? The Rabbis love to make up legends as they go along.

What makes it so anti-Torah, and therefore anti-Yahveh, is that this lends credence to magic and the occult, which Yahveh soundly condemns. Unfortunately, this practice is prevalent within Judaism (and Christianity), today. An interweaving of occult mysticism, with the Scriptures and the traditions of the Jewish (or Christian) People. The Talmud was begun in Babylon, with all its pagan-occult influences, long after King's David and Solomon were dead. And the Kabala5 is not part of the Word of God. Kabala is Jewish sorcery.

That the ring had no specific star design mentioned in the Talmud, lends itself to silence, as there is no way for us to know what actual design was upon it (the five points being given to the ring at a later date). But this is a moot point, for the ring never existed, except in the minds of the Rabbis.

Second, Sidon was never a city in Israel. Therefore, the ring that was found in the 7th century BCE with the 'Jewish Star of David' was not the ring of a Jew, but of a pagan. Only it wasn't known as the Star of David to the person who wore it!

So why do we Jews now have it as the symbol of ourselves? Because we Jews have always longed after the Gentile nations and their way of worshiping their gods. Stop a Jew (Messianic, traditional or secular, it doesn't matter), on the street and ask them why they wear their Star of David and they'll tell you it's Jewish or they want to identify with the Jewish People. Tell them about where it came from and what it means, and they'll tell you they don't care; it's not magic to them! Not the greatest answer for one seeking to walk in Truth. It says that the Serpent was more subtle than all the beasts of the field.6 How Satan loves to pervert the Truth!, to mix the perverse with the pure.

Third, the star spoken of in Capernaum, dating back to the 3rd century as the Jewish Encyclopedia states, or the 2nd century CE as Rabbi Kasdan writes, again speaks of pagan or Christian influence, just as the zodiac found on another synagogue floor in Israel, tells us that those Jews were not unduly influenced by their pagan neighbors. Nothing new for us Jews.

There is no biblical evidence, whether Scriptural or archeological, that the so called 'Star of David' is a God given symbol for His People Israel. But there is extensive evidence that the 'Star of David' originated in the occult and continues to occupy a place in it today. I could not see how I, as a representative of Yeshua (Truth), could give legitimacy to an anti-biblical symbol. Therefore, I discontinued using the Star of David because I could not biblically justify it. It was from ancient time, and still is today, a symbol of the occult, long before it came to be a symbol for the Jewish People.

One of the principals that I live by is to be able to biblically state to anyone, 'why I do the religious, ceremonial, symbolic things that I do.' I keep Shabat because it is commanded. I wear the tzit-ziot because it is commanded, etc. I cannot defend the 'Star' that way.

Many years ago, in 1983, the Lord of the Heavens and the Earth began shaking my theological, church leavened understanding of the Scriptures. I began to see the Word of Yahveh in His Light. I said to the Lord that I didn't want to walk in darkness of any kind, thinking that it was Light. For no darkness, however it glitters, has the Life of God in it. It may look good, but intrinsically, there is no real Light or Life within it.

When believers 'don't care' about the origin and occultic practices that they participate in (i.e. Sunday, Easter and Christmas, etc.), or the wearing of occultic objects (the cross, the fish, and the Star of David), it tells me that their flesh is overruling the Spirit. The Lord Yeshua said, 'But when He, the Spirit of Truth, comes, He will guide you into all the Truth...' (John 16:13).

As we walk with the Master, the Way gets narrower and narrower. Our flesh is continually put to the test: 'Which way do we go?' It's nice to sing and dance and praise the Lord, but we are also called to walk after Him, to become like Him, to walk in the Truth and to be a living example of Truth.7 I just can't imagine the Apostles wearing a 'Star of David' or a cross or placing a fish symbol on their Bibles. For in their day, they knew what those symbols represented, and it wasn't the Jewish People or the Lord Yeshua. It was Satan.

'Everybody does it' is the justification for walking in the way of the pagan, and not looking too closely as to why one does or thinks what they do. But the Lord has specific words for Israel in relation to what we believe and therefore practice:

'When Yahveh your God cuts off before you the nations which you are going in to dispossess, and you dispossess them and dwell in their land, beware that you are not ensnared to follow them, after they are destroyed before you, and that you do not inquire after their gods, saying, 'How do these nations serve their gods, that I also may do likewise?' You shall not behave thus toward Yahveh your God, for every abominable act which Yahveh hates they have done for their gods. For they even burn their sons and daughters in the fire to their gods. Whatever I command you, you must be careful to do. You shall not add to nor take away from it.' Deuteronomy 12:29-32
This paper may be offensive to some. It is not my intention to offend anyone, but there may be some that, like myself in the beginning, become defensive. May you overcome your defensiveness and search out the Truth of the matter for yourself.

We must learn to discern the Voice of our Savior, and not give way to the Enemy of our soul who would deceive us into representing Yeshua to others, in ways and symbols that are consistent with Satan. For those who have ears to hear, and hearts to obey; may this paper be a tool in Yeshua's Hand for your good.
http://www.seedofabraham.net/stardavd.html

Occultic symbolism is everywhere. Our own country is full of it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It isn't anti-Israel! It's anti the people who fill us with propaganda and deceive us. ALL of us! It's trying to get people to see what's underneath.
> 
> I am not nor have I ever been antisemitic! This has nothing to do with the Jewish PEOPLE, just as it has nothing to do with the people anywhere, except that they're being deceived.


--------------------------------------
I believe the article is extremely antisemitic so I am going to withdraw from this conversation. I believe the writer is a nut case. I have read some of this stuff before but because you asked us to I read all of it and thought it was nothing I could agree with.

You say you know your country is being deceived and the rest of the world too. There are enough things happening in the world that I worry about ISIS and the real problems the world is facing. I don't agree with you about your President, the hidden agendas you talk about all the time so no point in a discussion.

You speak as if you KNOW, but have never answered my questions, how do you KNOW?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It's too bad you didn't read further down. That's where he really slammed the reps. Also, when he refers to Zionists, he's not talking about the regular people. He's talking about those who rule in secret, those who fill Israels public places with occultic symbols as they have here in the US. Those people plotted that by giving the Jews their land, they could break up the Ottoman empire and control the middle east. IMO, they didn't give the Jews their homeland out of the kindness of their hearts. It was always about conquest, money, power, oil. That doesn't mean that the Jewish people were complicit. They're tokens, as are the rest of us. We're the ones the author refers to when he says the people have no idea what's going on. Us, the Israelis, the Muslims...all of us! We're inconsequential to those who rule in secret.


I do like you tremendously but you are nuts.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are some interesting articles on occultic symbols.

Occultism in Washington DC.
http://www.atlanteanconspiracy.com/2009/01/freemasonry-astrology-and-washington-dc.html

Occultic symbols in our Capitol building.
http://vigilantcitizen.com/sinistersites/mystical-sites-u-s-capitol/

Occultic symbols in Israel's Supreme Court building.
http://vigilantcitizen.com/sinistersites/sinister-sites-israel-supreme-court/

These symbols are everywhere. The elite practice occultism. It doesn't matter whether you believe in it. What matters is that they do.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------------------------
> I believe the article is extremely antisemitic so I am going to withdraw from this conversation. I believe the writer is a nut case. I have read some of this stuff before but because you asked us to I read all of it and thought it was nothing I could agree with.
> 
> You say you know your country is being deceived and the rest of the world too. There are enough things happening in the world that I worry about ISIS and the real problems the world is facing. I don't agree with you about your President, the hidden agendas you talk about all the time so no point in a discussion.
> ...


I often say "IMO". But here's my question to you. How do you know, what you know? How does any of us " know" anything?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here are some interesting articles on occultic symbols.
> 
> Occultism in Washington DC.
> http://www.atlanteanconspiracy.com/2009/01/freemasonry-astrology-and-washington-dc.html
> ...


Exactly WHO are the "elite" you refer to and how do you know what they believe?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I do like you tremendously but you are nuts.


So, you have no problem believing that the elite rule the world. You're even intrigued by the idea that there is little difference between the right and the left. But you won't look further because it sounds nuts? That's exactly why they've brainwashed everyone to think it's nuts. I seek truth and knowledge. Maybe I've found it, maybe I haven't. But I will never learn anything new if I only accept what has been spoon fed to me. I'll keep searching and considering. I've not stated that all of this is fact. But all of it is interesting and I believe, more than coincidental. To me, it's like a jigsaw puzzle. The pieces by themselves don't mean much. It's when they fit together, that a picture starts developing. I can't present you with the entire puzzle. I don't have the whole thing yet. But piece by piece, I will learn.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Exactly WHO are the "elite" you refer to and how do you know what they believe?


Call them what you like. Their names mean nothing. And I never said that I know what they believe. When you look at the multitudes of occultic symbolism they place in their halls of power, it's probably safe to assume that they believe in it, though. Believe what you will. Coincidence? Perhaps.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I found this article on Zionism. It's very interesting. I don't think it could be construed as controversial. It's more historical. I'm wondering about its accuracy but I don't have much time for research anymore. If anyone is so inclined to read it and share what they know, I'd appreciate it. It contains a lot of information I've not read before. Thanks in advance to anyone who shares.
http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Israel/Zionism_def_history.html


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Call them what you like. Their names mean nothing. And I never said that I know what they believe. When you look at the multitudes of occultic symbolism they place in their halls of power, it's probably safe to assume that they believe in it, though. Believe what you will. Coincidence? Perhaps.


Their names mean nothing? How can people expect to resist these mysterious beings if they don't know who they are? By simply "knowing" they exist and are trying to control the world? By that standard you can justify believing ANYTHING.

Weirder and weirder.

As for occult symbols, it's easy to see faces and "pictures" in clouds, too. Imagination is a very powerful thing. Just because a person uses a star shape means nothing. It's a universally used shape. Same for a cross or a circle in a cross or even a swastika. One finds what one looks for...?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here are some interesting articles on occultic symbols.
> 
> Occultism in Washington DC.
> http://www.atlanteanconspiracy.com/2009/01/freemasonry-astrology-and-washington-dc.html
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

Who exactly in your opinion are the elite? and HOW DO YOU KNOW???


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Their names mean nothing? How can people expect to resist these mysterious beings if they don't know who they are? By simply "knowing" they exist and are trying to control the world? By that standard you can justify believing ANYTHING.
> 
> Weirder and weirder.
> 
> As for occult symbols, it's easy to see faces and "pictures" in clouds, too. Imagination is a very powerful thing. Just because a person uses a star shape means nothing. It's a universally used shape. Same for a cross or a circle in a cross or even a swastika. One finds what one looks for...?


Obviously, you didn't even bother to read it before you criticized. The author also explains that the cross, the Christian fish and swastikas are also ancient occultic symbols. They're equal opportunity deceivers.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Who exactly in your opinion are the elite? and HOW DO YOU KNOW???


Who said I "KNOW"? Do you only contemplate things you KNOW and nothing else? How do you learn new things? :shock: :shock: :shock:

If everyone needs a name for the elite, call them " the 1%". That name fits, among many others.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I took the time to read all of your links, KFN, and have come to one conclusion. I should have been knitting instead.
Do you go out on the net and look for this stuff or does it show up in your inbox?
Many symbols were used by pagans for worship of gods and godesses before Christianity was introduced. It does not make any one who used these symbols occultists.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I often say "IMO". But here's my question to you. How do you know, what you know? How does any of us " know" anything?


That is exactly my point-- it is your opinion - you don't know but you say over and over in many of your posts that things you believe are facts but the facts you give don't show me they are true - at least not to me.

You sometimes say IMO but usually you state things as facts that you KNOW. I have a problem with that.

I have never seen you give any real reason, you believe as you do. I think that there are lots of people who you can likely convince because they hate this government and they Hate this President-- I just wonder why you dislike him so much, and you have stated so on more than one occasion. What is the reason you feel that way.? \\

I give you the reasons I disagree with much of what you say. I back it up with my experiences, and my having listened and studied the situations we cover, my whole life - The main reason that makes it difficult for me to discuss things with you is that you don't give me your reasons -- not your decision, your reasons. You say you are not right leaning but you talk as if you are a lot of the time. You have that right - but I wonder where you came to that conclusion about Obama and the current Government.

I have lived through most of the things you and I have discussed so it would take quite a lot of important reasons to change my mind.

You seem to agree with a fair amount of what the Repubs say. What do you disagree with as far as their beliefs? I know you don't agree l00% but your feelings about Obama are exactly what they feel. Why do you feel that way.Specifically?

Any way, we are heading out for a drive up to Nanaimo and check out their two big malls either this afternoon or tomorrow. I want to do a bit of baking and I will be making some tarts before we go. We walked through the downtown outside farmer's market yesterday and enjoyed it. This is an interesting little city and the weather is beautiful. Crocuses in bloom all over the place.

It is a lovely sunny day here but still a bit chilly. the apple and cherry blossoms are in full bloom in a lot of places, many tulips, daffodils and early bulb plants are starting to show and some to even bloom.

There is a robin busily building her nest outside of front window so we should enjoy watching that story. I notice that there are fewer (if any) magpies around to hassle them here in comparison to Calgary. I remember years ago when we lived in Vancouver that there were hundreds (thousands) of starlings which were a real problem. I expected to see many here but so far no sign of them. I haven't seen any Jays, so am going to get a Bird book of Vancouver island as well as flowers and shrubs when we go to the library. So far it is wonderful. The colors are beautiful. Somehow the greens are different here than in the foothills and rockies. The world is a wonderful place. too bad there are so many people who never look at it but want to change it. The forests are thick and different than those in the mountains. This is a lovely place.

Judy, I loved the baby pictures, keep them coming. Nebraska, we hope to see more of Max and when the little ones come I hope you will send pictures. They are little for such a short while.

Some of my KP friends are heading this way this summer - we will be meeting a lot of them as we are right on the Highway north and anyone going north of Victoria has to go through Duncan. I have met a couple here already.

Well, soon the Ladies curling semi finals and finals will be shown so we will stay home and watch the finals. We were going to go anyway but we both want to see if Alberta wins - doubt it as Manitoba is a power house. We follow it closely and know some of the curlers as my sister's family is extremely involved in the Canadian curling association, as curlers, ice makers and her daughter is head of the 'Own the Podium' program and is responsible for funding and helping young athletes prepare for the Olympics (all our CanadianAthletes)As a result we are interested. It is one of my favorite sports to watch. Finals today so I will be watching once I do some baking. ttyal. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Who said I "KNOW"? Do you only contemplate things you KNOW and nothing else? How do you learn new things? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> If everyone needs a name for the elite, call them " the 1%". That name fits, among many others.


Okay- on what do you base your opinion? You do say you know, a lot of the time. Your opinion is not the opinion of the majority of Americans, what made you decide thatyou believe the government has a hidden agenda - something must have made you feel that way. What makes you dislike President Obama so much, Something must have made you feel so strongly against him. I am trying to figure out why you believe so strongly in your opinion about what is happening with your Government and President. I have explained why I believe what I do -I would really like to understand what it was that made you feel that there is a conspiracy by your Government. I won't bother asking again.

Nebraska I am not trying to pick on you - I just find that I am frustrated trying to have a discussion of different ideas when I don't know why you feel the way you do. It isn't the end of the world if you prefer not to say so. It won't change my liking for you, but it does change my interest in having discussions when only I give you my legitimate reasons.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Their names mean nothing? How can people expect to resist these mysterious beings if they don't know who they are? By simply "knowing" they exist and are trying to control the world? By that standard you can justify believing ANYTHING.
> 
> Weirder and weirder.
> 
> As for occult symbols, it's easy to see faces and "pictures" in clouds, too. Imagination is a very powerful thing. Just because a person uses a star shape means nothing. It's a universally used shape. Same for a cross or a circle in a cross or even a swastika. One finds what one looks for...?


--------------------------
Green, once again we are on the same page. What makes someone believe these types of things and believe it to the extent they will argue about its truth but have no information as to why they believe what they do and when they are asked they say they are 'interested' and are not necessarily convinced. that isn't what comes across to me. I feel strongly that there is a strong opinion that what Neb says is the truth to her. I just wonder why? what has caused her opinion. I never get answers about specific questions. I ask her what made her think her government has an agenda to take over the country and the world and what caused her to dislike Obama to the extent she won't watch his speeches , which was stated this past while. He is the President and is trying to deal with huge world problems but they (including those on D and P )won't even watch his speeches because they KNOW he is lying about everything.

We have missed you. Glad to see you back with us. I hope you stay with us for awhile. S


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Welcome back, D! You were missed


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Obviously, you didn't even bother to read it before you criticized. The author also explains that the cross, the Christian fish and swastikas are also ancient occultic symbols. They're equal opportunity deceivers.


My question as I am getting confused -- what are you trying to convince us? I read it and to me it was a bunch of 
crap and definitely anti-semitic. I still don't know what you were trying to say and what you want us to accept? Sorry I can't accept anything that site says. It is like listening to Rush Limbaugh -- I don't want to even give him the time of day because he has proven to me that he is a twit, and a liar and is making millions of dollars by stirring up people who are looking for a reason to hate the Liberals and the Government but especially the President.

that's it for me.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

KFN, you are an awesome person, but you are starting to sound paranoid.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is exactly my point-- it is your opinion - you don't know but you say over and over in many of your posts that things you believe are facts but the facts you give don't show me they are true - at least not to me.
> 
> You sometimes say IMO but usually you state things as facts that you KNOW. I have a problem with that.
> 
> ...


Shirley,
It sounds like you have a fun day planned. No crocuses in bloom here. I am worried that my perennials will not come back this spring. We have had no substantial snow cover this year.
Today we can expect a high of 0. It is expected to drop as the day goes on. A great day for knitting and coffee and coffee cake!
Did you stay awake to see the rest of The Roosevelts last night?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is exactly my point-- it is your opinion - you don't know but you say over and over in many of your posts that things you believe are facts but the facts you give don't show me they are true - at least not to me.
> 
> You sometimes say IMO but usually you state things as facts that you KNOW. I have a problem with that.
> 
> ...


dp


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here are some interesting articles on occultic symbols.
> 
> Occultism in Washington DC.
> http://www.atlanteanconspiracy.com/2009/01/freemasonry-astrology-and-washington-dc.html
> ...


What matters is whether it has any influence on reality, no matter who believes it. If it does, maybe we should all get with the program. :roll: If it doesn't, then who gives a $$$$?

Buffy the Vampire Slayer had an episode on the question. She managed to end whatever influence the symbols (and sacrifices) had, so I'll stick with that ending.

I spent a few pleasant hours in the Israeli Supreme Court building. It was quiet and restful, even though there was a lot going on. It seemed to me like a very well-designed building, and I'm happy that's what the Rothschilds spent money on.

You surely know that all the wealth in the world is controlled by Jews. <SARCASM>


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> So, you have no problem believing that the elite rule the world. You're even intrigued by the idea that there is little difference between the right and the left. But you won't look further because it sounds nuts? That's exactly why they've brainwashed everyone to think it's nuts. I seek truth and knowledge. Maybe I've found it, maybe I haven't. But I will never learn anything new if I only accept what has been spoon fed to me. I'll keep searching and considering. I've not stated that all of this is fact. But all of it is interesting and I believe, more than coincidental. To me, it's like a jigsaw puzzle. The pieces by themselves don't mean much. It's when they fit together, that a picture starts developing. I can't present you with the entire puzzle. I don't have the whole thing yet. But piece by piece, I will learn.


You will never learn the whole thing if you keep running back to the same sources who already meet your preconceptions.

If the Elite had been really smart, they would have taken over entirely before the internet came along. After all, how did we learn about them before the world-wide web? We were so much easier to fool back then.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I found this article on Zionism. It's very interesting. I don't think it could be construed as controversial. It's more historical. I'm wondering about its accuracy but I don't have much time for research anymore. If anyone is so inclined to read it and share what they know, I'd appreciate it. It contains a lot of information I've not read before. Thanks in advance to anyone who shares.
> http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Israel/Zionism_def_history.html


What you found was the Wikipedia article on Zionism, which is inoffensive and as accurate as its author could manage. I was hoping to see how it's defined by the author of the first article you posted, the one that opens with the list "the elite, Illuminati, Zionists, Bilderbergers, Trilateral Commission, Council on Foreign Relations, World Bank and International Monetary Fund, to name a few."


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I took the time to read all of your links, KFN, and have come to one conclusion. I should have been knitting instead.
> Do you go out on the net and look for this stuff or does it show up in your inbox?
> Many symbols were used by pagans for worship of gods and godesses before Christianity was introduced. It does not make any one who used these symbols occultists.


I've never thought that the people who use symbols paganism were occultists. I believe that the fact majority who use these symbols have no idea that they ARE pagan worship symbols. We believe what we're told. If Christians are told that these are Christian symbols, we worship them as such, without ever truly knowing what it is that we are worshipping. I believe the same holds true for other religions. Generally speaking, we believe what we've been taught. But what if we've been deceived and are in fact, worshipping pagan idols and gods? Shouldn't we find out the truth?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> KFN, you are an awesome person, but you are starting to sound paranoid.


I am sorry I called you Nuts earlier - I don't like name-calling - but after my coffee, I thought of paranoia also.

I know that there is more than meets the eye in Politics Land, but it was stunning to read that Zionists are out to conquer the world. In the entire world there are only 14.1 million Jews (Siri). Leave us alone in peace.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am sorry I called you Nuts earlier - I don't like name-calling - but after my coffee, I thought of paranoia also.
> 
> I know that there is more than meets the eye in Politics Land, but it was stunning to read that Zionists are out to conquer the world. In the entire world there are only 14.1 million Jews (Siri). Leave us alone in peace.


??? You didn't call me nuts, so I assume you are addressing KFN.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cindy S said:


> ??? You didn't call me nuts, so I assume you are addressing KFN.


Don't worry, Cindy. You're not nuts. You're just ducky.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've never thought that the people who use symbols paganism were occultists. I believe that the fact majority who use these symbols have no idea that they ARE pagan worship symbols. We believe what we're told. If Christians are told that these are Christian symbols, we worship them as such, without ever truly knowing what it is that we are worshipping. I believe the same holds true for other religions. Generally speaking, we believe what we've been taught. But what if we've been deceived and are in fact, worshipping pagan idols and gods? Shouldn't we find out the truth?


Why?? If they're real gods, you may want to worry, but if they're not, what are you worshipping?

In any case, whatever you worship is a picture in your own mind. It may coincide with reality, or it may not, but why worry about symbols that meant nothing to you before you saw these articles? They mean the same now; you're just newly aware of them.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------------
> Green, once again we are on the same page. What makes someone believe these types of things and believe it to the extent they will argue about its truth but have no information as to why they believe what they do and when they are asked they say they are 'interested' and are not necessarily convinced. that isn't what comes across to me. I feel strongly that there is a strong opinion that what Neb says is the truth to her. I just wonder why? what has caused her opinion. I never get answers about specific questions. I ask her what made her think her government has an agenda to take over the country and the world and what caused her to dislike Obama to the extent she won't watch his speeches , which was stated this past while. He is the President and is trying to deal with huge world problems but they (including those on D and P )won't even watch his speeches because they KNOW he is lying about everything.
> 
> We have missed you. Glad to see you back with us. I hope you stay with us for awhile. S


Thanks, Designer. I'm only back for a bit. My life is much too busy these days so I can't spare much time for KP. I do miss you ladies, though!

Unlike those who believe in the menace of the new world order and occult symbolism, I'm actively working on making political changes in ways I can - changes to real, identifiable, nameable entities. Entities who are clear in their beliefs, plans and intentions. I've no use whatever for hand-wringing over the great secret "elite" and their plans to control our minds, our health or our futures. There are plenty of very real, tangible threats to my community, state and country to be concerned about. The problem with the secret forces supposedly determined to control the world is the hopelessness surrounding the whole idea - a hopelessness which leaves the believer off the hook for taking meaningful action to improve the world.

As for occult symbols, I have to laugh. The underlying fear is that they have some power by virtue of their very existence - this was clearly stated in one of the links provided by KFN. One writer reported feelings of overwhelming masculinity while visiting the phallic obelisk of the Washington Monument. Horse pucky. As you are all no doubt aware, as an atheist I have no belief whatever in occult power, Jesus power, the power of prayer, the existence of angels, ghosts or spirits. All part of the same scam. Evil needs no symbolism or demons to assist it. It's a reality of the human condition; Satan not required. Good people must do what we can to counteract and neutralize evil, and it's not hard to find. On that point KFN and I agree - our government has done many evil things and continues to do them, not because they are bent on world dominance but because governments are as fallible as the humans who make them. Same for corporations, churches, and organizations of every kind.

There are two Democratic clubs in my community and I belong to both of them. I am Membership Chairman for both and was just elected Treasurer for one. I am on the Steering Committee for both. I have accepted responsibility to chair the spring fund-raiser, a plant/crafts/bake sale in mid-May. This alone requires a huge amount of time; I need to find a location, organize craft-making gatherings, procure supplies and ideas, coordinate and motivate our members. I am also making patterns and samples so we can decide what we want to sell and make items. I'm sewing, hammering and painting and making stuff. I am also assisting Amnesty International with computer expertise for a video they are making (I have had to learn how to do this first), and I have been taking care of some health issues involving trips to Phoenix. I have written letters to each member of the Arizona legislature, encouraging them to pass a petition for a constitutional convention to overturn Citizens United and follow up when I receive responses. I continue to write letters to individual members on specific legislative issues.

In other words, I'm TAKING ACTION. Not against some unidentifiable, theoretic threat. This is my right and privilege as an American citizen and my duty because our democracy needs saving. There is no place in my mind for belief in some unidentifiable elite threat. The threats I can see, touch and shake hands with are more than enough.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy S said:


> ??? You didn't call me nuts, so I assume you are addressing KFN.


Most assuredly I did not refer to you as nuts. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

Bright Green deserves an award for her service to the community.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've never thought that the people who use symbols paganism were occultists. I believe that the fact majority who use these symbols have no idea that they ARE pagan worship symbols. We believe what we're told. If Christians are told that these are Christian symbols, we worship them as such, without ever truly knowing what it is that we are worshipping. I believe the same holds true for other religions. Generally speaking, we believe what we've been taught. But what if we've been deceived and are in fact, worshipping pagan idols and gods? Shouldn't we find out the truth?


Worshipping a symbol is idiocy. Doesn't matter who told you what it meant.

Besides, just because some ancient people considered the pentagram an occult symbol, do they "own" it forever? Remember, a symbol is nothing more than shorthand for an idea - it has no inherent power itself.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Worshipping a symbol is idiocy. Doesn't matter who told you what it meant.
> 
> Besides, just because some ancient people considered the pentagram an occult symbol, do they "own" it forever? Remember, a symbol is nothing than shorthand for an idea - it has no inherent power itself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I often say "IMO". But here's my question to you. How do you know, what you know? How does any of us " know" anything?


Answer -- I have lived my life and experienced most of what I talk about. I don't go into the details of your politics, I do go into what I know from my own experiences. I don't and will not apologize for it. I believe you have to have a reason for what you believe. I am never able to understand your reasons.

I have never received an answer as to your reasons for what you believe about the Government or your President. I wonder if you have any reasons, you just seem to throw in more and more ideas but never say where they come from, why you believe them . I will stand by what I believe and what I speak of and my opinions.

You post articles that you say you are just 'throwing out there, and that the Right wingers won't like it either. I am not out to cause them problems, I just basically don't agree with them, never have and never will. I don't expect them to ever agree with me. It would mean the basis for their very beliefs are not true. So it isn't really a discussion where people talk about their beliefs. It is just something to muddy the waters. in my opinion.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is exactly my point-- it is your opinion - you don't know but you say over and over in many of your posts that things you believe are facts but the facts you give don't show me they are true - at least not to me.
> 
> You sometimes say IMO but usually you state things as facts that you KNOW. I have a problem with that.
> 
> ...


Shirley, please show me where I've said that anything was a fact. Or show me where I've said that I KNOW something is true. There are very few things in this life that I am absolutely sure about, and that which we've been discussing, is not one of them. Why when I share information, do you think that I'm trying to force anyone to believe what I believe? I think we're all pretty safe in assuming that I'm not having an influence on anyone. And yet, I keep coming back. Perhaps it's just for the mental stimulation. Either that, or I enjoy being criticized. Nah, that's not it.

Here's what I know. People all over the world are influenced by what they're told. I also know that people in power use propaganda to control the masses. This much, I KNOW is true. Beyond that, I search. I want to know more. I want to know truth, so I search. I'm not satisfied accepting what I'm told, when I KNOW that governments lie to the people. You're free to believe whatever you've been told or whatever your experiences lead you to believe. I've never insisted otherwise. But at the same time, I am free to believe what I choose to believe. Your reasons for disagreeing with me are yours, not mine. You're entitled, but that entitlement doesn't mean that I have to agree with you. That's one of the wonderful things about freedom and liberty. If one is stifled, all will be stifled. Without liberty, everyone would be forced to agree. I don't want to live in that world.

As to the other, I'm not going to get into another discussion about obama. I'm not particularly fond of beating my head against a brick wall. Suffice it to say that I put him in the same category as the bushs. I am conservative by nature. That does not mean that I agree with the republicans. I agree with some of what they say, just as I believe in some of what the democrats say. The problem as I see it, is that neither side DOES what they SAY. If they did, there would be no wars, there would be jobs for all and suffering would cease (to some degree). People would work together and prosper. Our government wouldn't need to spy on us or lie to us! There would be plenty for everyone. Instead, BOTH sides get us into wars and keep us in wars. BOTH sides pass legislation that benefits the wealthy. BOTH sides take money in exchange for the favors. BOTH sides pass trade treaties that cost Americans jobs. BOTH sides spend more money than they have and inflate the dollar, which makes it so that the people can't afford their necessities. BOTH sides support the big oil companies, which in the end, leads to wars and the ruination of the earth. BOTH sides are bringing about the destruction of the middle class and BOTH sides are infringing upon our liberties. We're on a dangerous path and NEITHER side is doing anything to stop it. Words without actions are nothing! So that's how I feel. Neither side represents the people, so I can support neither side.

All of that aside... it's very cold and windy here in Omaha, wind chill is -1 degree. I had to run some errands and now, I'm staying in. Some news, I bought a new phone yesterday and my daughter assures me that I'll be able to post pics. I really want to show off my grandkids (and my knitting). I'm not sure when I'll get together with her to learn to do this. I am technologically challenged. But I'm determined! Ttyl!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Shirley, please show me where I've said that anything was a fact. Or show me where I've said that I KNOW something is true. There are very few things in this life that I am absolutely sure about, and that which we've been discussing, is not one of them. Why when I share information, do you think that I'm trying to force anyone to believe what I believe? I think we're all pretty safe in assuming that I'm not having an influence on anyone. And yet, I keep coming back. Perhaps it's just for the mental stimulation. Either that, or I enjoy being criticized. Nah, that's not it.
> 
> Here's what I know. People all over the world are influenced by what they're told. I also know that people in power use propaganda to control the masses. This much, I KNOW is true. Beyond that, I search. I want to know more. I want to know truth, so I search. I'm not satisfied accepting what I'm told, when I KNOW that governments lie to the people. You're free to believe whatever you've been told or whatever your experiences lead you to believe. I've never insisted otherwise. But at the same time, I am free to believe what I choose to believe. Your reasons for disagreeing with me are yours, not mine. You're entitled, but that entitlement doesn't mean that I have to agree with you. That's one of the wonderful things about freedom and liberty. If one is stifled, all will be stifled. Without liberty, everyone would be forced to agree. I don't want to live in that world.
> 
> ...


I agree a lot of what you say is happening , we all know that we still have to do what we can to change it and improve it rather than look for things that don't seem to be happening to worry about .

I guess if that is your reasoning so be it. I still don't understand it but you have a right to say what you want here and I would never say you shouldn't I was trying to figure out your reasons, but human nature is part of the problem too. I watched Franklin Roosevelt's history last night and it amazed me that so many of the problems that seem to be affecting your country then are basically happening all over again. We are all individuals with our faults and our misconceptions but we try. That is human nature. Look at the civil war. There are still people fighting the civil war in their minds and I think that will happen for many more generations. We have to do what we can to make it better, not look for things that might be happening. we have to deal with what we KNOW is happening.

I think we could carry on forever and neither of us would be really understanding the outlook of the other. You read and read and look for things to worry about. I already worry about the things that I know need worrying about. I don't mean my way is the only way, but it is the only way I can sort out my opinions and my thoughts.

If suddenly it was shown that there was an underground movement to take over the Government and it was proven l I and all the rest of us would accept that, if it was obviously the truth, I would then really worry about it. I just don't see that happening. We would then do the best we could to stop it and deal with it. But it is coming out of no where and there is so much that is really happening that is scary it seems to me that it is important to try to deal with the things that we KNOW are happening. There are lots of things we know. Terrorists are beheading prisoners, people are blowing up malls, the President is trying to deal with all of that as well as the Right picking apart every word he speaks. There is an election coming up and both sides want to win - both sides have opinions which differ- I just wish that somewhere in the picture there would be some place where even a small amount of agreement would be admitted by those who denigrate all liberals and all the actions of the President. No one is always wrong , sometimes you can be wrong about one thing and right about another. There is nothing the liberals can do that could be right as far as those on D and P are concerned because people use the word liberals as if it is a dirty word. that dirty word won two recent elections. they must have done something that people wanted. I honestly believe that only a few of those on D and P are radical Christians and that a couple are hypocrites. I believe that one believes with everything she feels that she is correct. She has that right. I also don't believe that all of them are exactly the same, in their opinions but there are a few who lead the pack and the others for some reason follow every single statement.

That is why I like it here. YOu and I can disagree and remain friends. We discuss - fall into step and we aren not afraid to take each other on if we don't agree. to me that is Huge. We learn from each other. My mind has been changed by some of the discussions here - and I believe all of us feel the same. I don't see that on the other thread and I am sorry I don't.

Anyway that is about all I want to say as I am starting once again to repeat my self.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Okay- on what do you base your opinion? You do say you know, a lot of the time. Your opinion is not the opinion of the majority of Americans, what made you decide thatyou believe the government has a hidden agenda - something must have made you feel that way. What makes you dislike President Obama so much, Something must have made you feel so strongly against him. I am trying to figure out why you believe so strongly in your opinion about what is happening with your Government and President. I have explained why I believe what I do -I would really like to understand what it was that made you feel that there is a conspiracy by your Government. I won't bother asking again.
> 
> Nebraska I am not trying to pick on you - I just find that I am frustrated trying to have a discussion of different ideas when I don't know why you feel the way you do. It isn't the end of the world if you prefer not to say so. It won't change my liking for you, but it does change my interest in having discussions when only I give you my legitimate reasons.


Ah, how to explain how I form my opinions??? In this most recent discussion... I read about the pagan symbols that are everywhere. I SEE the pagan symbols that are everywhere. Then, I search to find out if they truly ARE pagan symbols. Yup, they are! So I come to believe that those who built this nation (and others) purposely put the pagan symbols there. Any other explanation would involve too much coincidence for me to believe in. I believe that important places are designed and built with purpose, not by accident. I also believe that it was done without the knowledge and awareness of the masses, for if they'd been aware, they wouldn't have allowed it. That's the best way that I can explain how I form my opinions.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------------
> Green, once again we are on the same page. What makes someone believe these types of things and believe it to the extent they will argue about its truth but have no information as to why they believe what they do and when they are asked they say they are 'interested' and are not necessarily convinced. that isn't what comes across to me. I feel strongly that there is a strong opinion that what Neb says is the truth to her. I just wonder why? what has caused her opinion. I never get answers about specific questions. I ask her what made her think her government has an agenda to take over the country and the world and what caused her to dislike Obama to the extent she won't watch his speeches , which was stated this past while. He is the President and is trying to deal with huge world problems but they (including those on D and P )won't even watch his speeches because they KNOW he is lying about everything.
> 
> We have missed you. Glad to see you back with us. I hope you stay with us for awhile. S


Why is it that every time we disagree with anything, you bring up obama? I'd have a very hard time detailing all of the things I don't like about him. It would take me hours to find links to back up what I detail and then everyone would either attack my sources or point out that the repubs had done the same. I don't care if the repubs did the same. I'm not defending them. It would eat up hours and hours of my time for no reason at all. So, I'm not going to bother. I don't watch him on TV because I get a very visceral reaction. Now, everyone will accuse me of racism, because that's the standard party line. And here we go again... I don't want to do this anymore. I find being called a racist, VERY OFFENSIVE!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> My question as I am getting confused -- what are you trying to convince us? I read it and to me it was a bunch of
> crap and definitely anti-semitic. I still don't know what you were trying to say and what you want us to accept? Sorry I can't accept anything that site says. It is like listening to Rush Limbaugh -- I don't want to even give him the time of day because he has proven to me that he is a twit, and a liar and is making millions of dollars by stirring up people who are looking for a reason to hate the Liberals and the Government but especially the President.
> 
> that's it for me.


I agree with you about rush. He spreads hate for money. But how does that compare to me? Do you think I'm spreading hate? What is truth? Are the symbols there, or not? Don't you wonder why? Is it wrong to find out why?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> KFN, you are an awesome person, but you are starting to sound paranoid.


Thank you, Cindy. Sometimes, I think a little paranoia is in order.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Ah, how to explain how I form my opinions??? In this most recent discussion... I read about the pagan symbols that are everywhere. I SEE the pagan symbols that are everywhere. Then, I search to find out if they truly ARE pagan symbols. Yup, they are! So I come to believe that those who built this nation (and others) purposely put the pagan symbols there. Any other explanation would involve too much coincidence for me to believe in. I believe that important places are designed and built with purpose, not by accident. I also believe that it was done without the knowledge and awareness of the masses, for if they'd been aware, they wouldn't have allowed it. That's the best way that I can explain how I form my opinions.


 That is a good explanation of why you feel as you do. That is what I wanted to know -- just one thing, what made you choose to worry about pagan signs? It is something I would not worry about as I feel there are too many things happening in the world to look for a meaning in signs, some of which have been part of our world for centuries. I am not picking at you. I appreciate you have given me an answer. One answer leads to more questions -- grin.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What you found was the Wikipedia article on Zionism, which is inoffensive and as accurate as its author could manage. I was hoping to see how it's defined by the author of the first article you posted, the one that opens with the list "the elite, Illuminati, Zionists, Bilderbergers, Trilateral Commission, Council on Foreign Relations, World Bank and International Monetary Fund, to name a few."


Thank you for responding. I thought that it was very interesting. I'll take more time looking it over. I'm sorry that you were hoping that it was something you could find offense with, when no offense is meant.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Thanks, Designer. I'm only back for a bit. My life is much too busy these days so I can't spare much time for KP. I do miss you ladies, though!
> 
> Unlike those who believe in the menace of the new world order and occult symbolism, I'm actively working on making political changes in ways I can - changes to real, identifiable, nameable entities. Entities who are clear in their beliefs, plans and intentions. I've no use whatever for hand-wringing over the great secret "elite" and their plans to control our minds, our health or our futures. There are plenty of very real, tangible threats to my community, state and country to be concerned about. The problem with the secret forces supposedly determined to control the world is the hopelessness surrounding the whole idea - a hopelessness which leaves the believer off the hook for taking meaningful action to improve the world.
> 
> ...


 Come on, how can any of this be more important than knitting and reading about one-world conspiracies???

Welcome back, even if only for a little while. You really are changing the world.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Personally, I prefer to be concerned about tangible issues, one of which has surfaced today regarding an Islamic extremist group. A video was released in the past few hours by them stating that they have set their eyes on Westfield shopping centres and are planning attacks. Charming. Another group of clowns to contend with:

http://www.9news.com.au/afp/2015/02/23/02/58/us-shoppers-warned-after-shebab-mall-threat


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am sorry I called you Nuts earlier - I don't like name-calling - but after my coffee, I thought of paranoia also.
> 
> I know that there is more than meets the eye in Politics Land, but it was stunning to read that Zionists are out to conquer the world. In the entire world there are only 14.1 million Jews (Siri). Leave us alone in peace.


I tried to make clear, the distinction between the the puppets and the puppeteers. I don't for one minute believe that the Jews are out to conquer the world. But I believe there are Jews AMONG those who are out to conquer the world. That is not you or anyone you know, or anyone you might ever meet. I would love that the Jews would be left in peace, but I don't think it will happen. One thing I can promise: I will never be at war with the Jews! I find it very difficult to discuss any events that relate in any way, to the Jews. I never MEAN offense and I can never understand how it would feel to be a Jew in the world today. I apologize for any misunderstanding on my part. I am sorry that I hurt you!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> ??? You didn't call me nuts, so I assume you are addressing KFN.


Yup! I'm the nut.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nebraska - can you send pictures by email? if so you could send them to me and I could post them for you. I do that for a couple of people on the Knitting tea party, let me know by pm or here and I will send you my email addy. you could send me the pictures with their headings and I would post them for you. Same for anyone else. I have an excellent photo program on Iphoto (my mac) and spend a lot of time working on pictures for friends. S


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yup! I'm the nut.


I don't think you are.We just look at life differently that doesn't make you a nut. Me, maybe!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Personally, I prefer to be concerned about tangible issues, one of which has surfaced today regarding an Islamic extremist group. A video was released in the past few hours by them stating that they have set their eyes on Westfield shopping centres and are planning attacks. Charming. Another group of clowns to contend with:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/afp/2015/02/23/02/58/us-shoppers-warned-after-shebab-mall-threat


We are having an alert in the * West Edmonton Mall* which when it was built was the 2nd largest mall in America (don't think it is now) they are on high alert too. That is Edmonton in northern Alberta - scary stuff. No one is safe now a days.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Why?? If they're real gods, you may want to worry, but if they're not, what are you worshipping?
> 
> In any case, whatever you worship is a picture in your own mind. It may coincide with reality, or it may not, but why worry about symbols that meant nothing to you before you saw these articles? They mean the same now; you're just newly aware of them.


But what if the ancient gods are really the fallen angels that were cast out of heaven? Then, who are you worshipping? Every culture related the same stories of the gods. They had different names but the images were the same. So, what if they're real? What if the occultism is real? What if we're contributing without even realizing it? In the book of Hosea GOD said, "My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge". So, what knowledge is he referring to?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> But what if the ancient gods are really the fallen angels that were cast out of heaven? Then, who are you worshipping? Every culture related the same stories of the gods. They had different names but the images were the same. So, what if they're real? What if the occultism is real? What if we're contributing without even realizing it? In the book of Hosea GOD said, "My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge". So, what knowledge is he referring to?


even if they are ocultist doesn't mean we worship them. What if they aren't real ( just as real a question).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I've never thought that the people who use symbols paganism were occultists. I believe that the fact majority who use these symbols have no idea that they ARE pagan worship symbols. We believe what we're told. If Christians are told that these are Christian symbols, we worship them as such, without ever truly knowing what it is that we are worshipping. I believe the same holds true for other religions. Generally speaking, we believe what we've been taught. But what if we've been deceived and are in fact, worshipping pagan idols and gods? Shouldn't we find out the truth?


I am not going to lose an minutes sleep over it. Why do you feel it is important to find out the truth. Some are centuries old.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

company just came . I am not ignoring your post.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> But what if the ancient gods are really the fallen angels that were cast out of heaven? Then, who are you worshipping? Every culture related the same stories of the gods. They had different names but the images were the same. So, what if they're real? What if the occultism is real? What if we're contributing without even realizing it? In the book of Hosea GOD said, "My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge". So, what knowledge is he referring to?


Since when does anyone worship the street layout of Washington? Or for that matter, some symbol that is printed on an album cover? Is your g-d so ridiculous that you are expected to study up on all this so as to avoid it? I really don't understand the fuss unless one actually DOES worship some ancient symbol. Take the cross, for example. Do people actually worship the item or the supposed event it represents? If they worship the item, then they have more problems than what it may have represented before Christianity came into being. Like ignorance and practicing superstition instead of Christianity. Remember, I am a reformed Christian, so I understand that the symbols are NOT items to be worshipped at all. They are reminders only of what the faith believes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> But what if the ancient gods are really the fallen angels that were cast out of heaven? Then, who are you worshipping? Every culture related the same stories of the gods. They had different names but the images were the same. So, what if they're real? What if the occultism is real? What if we're contributing without even realizing it? In the book of Hosea GOD said, "My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge". So, what knowledge is he referring to?


Don't ask me. I don't think any angels were cast out of heaven.

The Jewish God has never had an image, has always been unseeable (except perhaps to a couple of prophets, who were all braggarts anyway :lol: ), so the images of the old gods could not have been the same.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Why is it that every time we disagree with anything, you bring up obama? I'd have a very hard time detailing all of the things I don't like about him. It would take me hours to find links to back up what I detail and then everyone would either attack my sources or point out that the repubs had done the same. I don't care if the repubs did the same. I'm not defending them. It would eat up hours and hours of my time for no reason at all. So, I'm not going to bother. I don't watch him on TV because I get a very visceral reaction. Now, everyone will accuse me of racism, because that's the standard party line. And here we go again... I don't want to do this anymore. I find being called a racist, VERY OFFENSIVE!


If I called you a racist I apologize. I won't bring him up again. It is because I don't think you are a racist that I wonder what he has done to make you dislike him so much.

I get some question in my head and wan't to know the answers. (remind you of someone?) grin. I do believe however that others on the other thread have a gut feeling about him and it is race related. I have never felt that about you. That is one reason I have asked your reasons as I honestly don't know why you feel the way you do. It is none of my business and I won't ask you again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Since when does anyone worship the street layout of Washington? Or for that matter, some symbol that is printed on an album cover? Is your g-d so ridiculous that you are expected to study up on all this so as to avoid it? I really don't understand the fuss unless one actually DOES worship some ancient symbol. Take the cross, for example. Do people actually worship the item or the supposed event it represents? If they worship the item, then they have more problems than what it may have represented before Christianity came into being. Like ignorance and practicing superstition instead of Christianity.


Thank you for making sense. Except for that part about the street layout of Washington - I think I may want to worship it.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for making sense. Except for that part about the street layout of Washington - I think I may want to worship it.


I've been to Washington. I think that experience cemented my atheism!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I've been to Washington. I think that experience cemented my atheism!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We are having an alert in the * West Edmonton Mall* which when it was built was the 2nd largest mall in America (don't think it is now) they are on high alert too. That is Edmonton in northern Alberta - scary stuff. No one is safe now a days.


I just did some reading on this and it seems that The Mall of America is targeted too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I agree with you about rush. He spreads hate for money. But how does that compare to me? Do you think I'm spreading hate? What is truth? Are the symbols there, or not? Don't you wonder why? Is it wrong to find out why?


As far as Rush is concerned - in no way was I comparing you to him. I wouldn't compare my worst enemy to him!

To answer your question, I really have no thought about what sympols are where - I don't believe in them and never will and never have. I don't believe anyone except a veryvery few weirdos do nowadays. I don't even wonder about them as I don't think they are part of the world now.

I worry about what I hear of Isis, and the poverty and the problems with racism and the police departments , among other things. I worry that some of these ideas are creeping up to my home country. I worry that the west Edmonton mall is being threated by terrorists. It is a place I took my kids to and we have a lot of memories there. I worry about what is happening in the states with the huge division that is happening between the left and the right , although less today than yesterday after watching the Roosevelt story before Japan attacked Pearl Harbour.

I worry about the children who are not given the measles and other shots which mean the very distinct possibility that many children will be affected by the measles.

I worry about what kind of country this and yours will be when my grand daughter becomes an adult and your grand children are in the same situation.

I worry about the antisemitism which seems to be spreading ever more in the world. I worry about those on the far right who don't want to discuss but who judge - and don't want to meet the Democrats in any way, who are unwilling to even try to find middle ground about even some things. I think they are really hurting America. and on and on. that is enough worry for me without looking for more things to worry about.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just did some reading on this and it seems that The Mall of America is targeted too.


isn't it amazing how one sentence can shut down malls across the world? Good way to damage the economy without doing anything, possibly. Do not underestimate the enemy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you, Cindy. Sometimes, I think a little paranoia is in order.


Knitter from Nebraska
paranoia is not healthy.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I've been to Washington. I think that experience cemented my atheism!


DGreen 
sounds like our experiences are much the same.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> isn't it amazing how one sentence can shut down malls across the world? Good way to damage the economy without doing anything, possibly. Do not underestimate the enemy.


It sure is. The Edmonton Mall And Mall of America are 2 of the largest malls in the world.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is a good explanation of why you feel as you do. That is what I wanted to know -- just one thing, what made you choose to worry about pagan signs? It is something I would not worry about as I feel there are too many things happening in the world to look for a meaning in signs, some of which have been part of our world for centuries. I am not picking at you. I appreciate you have given me an answer. One answer leads to more questions -- grin.


I don't "worry" about pagan symbols. They are what they are. Actually, I'm not worried about any of this. My belief is such that I "know" how the story ends.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What does 'pagan" mean? 

Yesterday's religion is today's paganism.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Come on, how can any of this be more important than knitting and reading about one-world conspiracies???
> 
> Welcome back, even if only for a little while. You really are changing the world.


Green, when is your spring fund raiser. What do you have to sell at your fundraiser?. Would a few hand painted cards be saleable do you think? let me know and I will send you some if you think they might sell. I have been selling them for years and they seem to sell.It is a way I give to different groups who are raising funds for goodworks.. just let me know and I will contact you . S


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Nebraska - can you send pictures by email? if so you could send them to me and I could post them for you. I do that for a couple of people on the Knitting tea party, let me know by pm or here and I will send you my email addy. you could send me the pictures with their headings and I would post them for you. Same for anyone else. I have an excellent photo program on Iphoto (my mac) and spend a lot of time working on pictures for friends. S


Heres an experiment. These are my grandsons in the sweaters i made them a couple of years ago.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Heres an experiment. These are my grandsons in the sweaters i made them a couple of years ago.


Yay!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Heres an experiment. These are my grandsons in the sweaters i made them a couple of years ago.


Lets try this again. Here are pics of the babies. Two are pretty good and two are not. It's still early to get good 3d pics. Here goes.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Lets try this again. Here are pics of the babies. Two are pretty good and two are not. It's still early to get good 3d pics. Here goes.


And baby d...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> And baby d...


Here's Max now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Why is it that every time we disagree with anything, you bring up obama? I'd have a very hard time detailing all of the things I don't like about him. It would take me hours to find links to back up what I detail and then everyone would either attack my sources or point out that the repubs had done the same. I don't care if the repubs did the same. I'm not defending them. It would eat up hours and hours of my time for no reason at all. So, I'm not going to bother. I don't watch him on TV because I get a very visceral reaction. Now, everyone will accuse me of racism, because that's the standard party line. And here we go again... I don't want to do this anymore. I find being called a racist, VERY OFFENSIVE!


This is totally understandable. I think where you're concerned, we ought to keep Obama off-topic, since there seems to be a huge gulf between how conservatives see him and how liberals do. (One of the more reasonable DP members told me that she had expected Romney to win the election in 2012; I never for a minute thought that was even remotely possible. It felt to me as though we weren't even on the same planet.) As for the sites you send us to, without even realizing how they seem to us, I'll only remark on them when they cross a line I think shouldn't be crossed, like the one listing Zionists together with the Trilateral Commission. BTW, that's a group I remember from back in the Jimmy Carter era. Surely if they were planning a world coup, they would have carried it out by now. Does there ever come a time when you say "How long can I wait for the predictions to come true before I realize they're not going to?"


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yup! I'm the nut.


No, no, no you are not a nut, just a little kooky at times, just like the rest of us!!
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you for responding. I thought that it was very interesting. I'll take more time looking it over. I'm sorry that you were hoping that it was something you could find offense with, when no offense is meant.


You have to realize that the history of Zionism was a part of my education growing up, whereas it's absolutely new to you. I, on the other hand, never saw it in connection with the Bilderburgers, and still don't, so that would have been exotic.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitter from Nebraska
> paranoia is not healthy.


It doesn't affect me on a daily basis. I'm not worried about. I just live my life. But I do believe in conspiracies.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323984-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

